# Auto Climax + Breeding



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

I decided to do a grow journal for my auto climax(ch9) since there really isn't much info on one of these actually being grown..

My setup:
Tent 62x36x20
400hps + cooltube
530cfm exhaust
steady 77f 39%rh
Happy frog organic soil 5gal bucket

She has been topped and is doing great. She is around 2 weeks old from sprout.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

I will be breeding her with some Fem pollen I have left over from an auto anesthesia last grow.. The seeds didn't have time to become viable, but this time around there shouldn't be an issue.. So its going to be auto climax+auto anesthesia. 
Here is a cured bud of the AA.


Comments always welcome!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

Everything is looking great mane. That AA looks super bomb.

Will be a fun grow to watch, sub'd up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

Thanks.. She's doing very well.. I would have posted the bagseed in here, but I don't think anyone is gonna care about that one.. 

It was weird, I looked at my alerts and it said (AllDayToker is following you) hahaha..


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

Hey man, my first plant under the 600 was a bag seed, ended turning out amazing. Bag seed isn't always bad. 

Haha, yeah they changed the friend request to following and followers, how lame.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey man, my first plant under the 600 was a bag seed, ended turning out amazing. Bag seed isn't always bad.
> 
> Haha, yeah they changed the friend request to following and followers, how lame.


Yea, I need to figure out who started following me last night.. They started following dank and myself.. I have no idea who they are. Maybe you do? Teltek?
You heard of them?

Oh and I've done bagseed before and came out orange as hell. look:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I need to figure out who started following me last night.. They started following dank and myself.. I have no idea who they are. Maybe you do? Teltek?
> You heard of them?
> 
> Oh and I've done bagseed before and came out orange as hell. look:
> View attachment 3155519


No idea who Teltek is. Kind of sounds familiar but don't know for sure right now.

Yeah it's fun to mess around with some mystery seeds when you got the room and time. Always a surprise.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> No idea who Teltek is. Kind of sounds familiar but don't know for sure right now.
> 
> Yeah it's fun to mess around with some mystery seeds when you got the room and time. Always a surprise.


I definitely have some mystery seeds.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

So its possible that I have a male from a fem seed that I got. Probably over thinking it, but it sure looks like a claw to me. Gonna give it a few more days to see if it sprouts some hairs. May even be new growth.. Just looks like male to me.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 17, 2014)

i think its just a baby preflower 
the right side looks like a calyx so if any thing its a herm but i think your good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2014)

Shit I hope so.. I'm gonna be pissed if it turns male on me.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 18, 2014)

i mean it could be male ..... mistakes often happen 
do all the preflowers look like that ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2014)

Pretty much.. On all the nodes of the new growth.. I'll check on it tomorrow at lights on and see what it looks like then.. I still have a photo to grow, but I'll just wait for the autos.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2014)

Well, no need in continuing this thread


----------



## AllDayToker (May 18, 2014)

You going to be making a new thread? Post up the link so I can make sure I follow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 18, 2014)

yea, when I start the others I will. I'll let you know.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

I decided to continue the grow and see what happens.. 
Since:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 19, 2014)

Cool. Well if you decide to start a new thread for your AKR auto, post that damn link.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Cool. Well if you decide to start a new thread for your AKR auto, post that damn link.


I'll do that as well. 
When it starts, there will be a link in my sig.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

Pic update. 
Here is the AC..
   

Here is my bagseed that I need to transplant. She has been over watered and it root bound.

Here is my temps..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 20, 2014)

I have transplanted my bagseed into a 3gal bucket(very root bound) and added another bucket waiting for the AKR to germ and then sprout and into her final home.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 20, 2014)

Temps went up 2 degrees since the temp outside has been in the 90's today.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

I took off the pollen sacs that were forming and there is no trace of any more, but the flowers are growing pretty rapidly now.. Will update with pics later this afternoon after work.


----------



## lowryderlove (May 21, 2014)

Hermie autos being rare, I would keep it for fem seeds. It has to be fem right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

Yea, its a fem seed. I'm gonna be crossing it with other fem pollen from an auto anesthesia.


----------



## SlimTim (May 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Temps went up 2 degrees since the temp outside has been in the 90's today.


I checked my tent this morning before work since that filter I made lol. I missed a clamp but after that looks like I'm staying steady at 77° and 41%. I still have the cfl to bump also still. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I took off the pollen sacs that were forming and there is no trace of any more, but the flowers are growing pretty rapidly now.. Will update with pics later this afternoon after work.


I almost want to top one or 2 of my 8 autos just to see if I get hermie. I wouldn't mind having a few extra auto beans. My problem is I have no clue what strains I have so I don't know if it's worth it to take the chance. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I checked my tent this morning before work since that filter I made lol. I missed a clamp but after that looks like I'm staying steady at 77° and 41%. I still have the cfl to bump also still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome.. that is a nice temp.. Looks like the humidity is pretty good as well.. Nice.. 


SlimTim said:


> I almost want to top one or 2 of my 8 autos just to see if I get hermie. I wouldn't mind having a few extra auto beans. My problem is I have no clue what strains I have so I don't know if it's worth it to take the chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I have no idea if it will, but I know mine did, but it was only on the very first node and all the rest have female flowers.. Must have been a fluke.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

How about a pic update after she has been trained?


----------



## SlimTim (May 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Awesome.. that is a nice temp.. Looks like the humidity is pretty good as well.. Nice..
> 
> I have no idea if it will, but I know mine did, but it was only on the very first node and all the rest have female flowers.. Must have been a fluke.


it won't hurt me to try it so when I get home soon it's on. Now I really want to ty out just for to see if mine do the same


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> it won't hurt me to try it so when I get home soon it's on. Now I really want to ty out just for to see if mine do the same


I hope it doesn't. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

She has recovered from the training.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 21, 2014)

I just packed/sealed a strain similar to this one earlier tonight bro.. Well not your's, one we ran a few grows ago (Sour Amnesia) .. How do you like the Anesthesia? You ever ran it b4?


SirGreenThumb said:


> I will be breeding her with some Fem pollen I have left over from an auto anesthesia last grow.. The seeds didn't have time to become viable, but this time around there shouldn't be an issue.. So its going to be auto climax+auto anesthesia.
> Here is a cured bud of the AA.
> View attachment 3154972
> 
> Comments always welcome!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 21, 2014)

haha..  got her all twisted up dont ya bro?  I like tying my ladies down to.. They seem to do allot better then ones (single cola's) or not trained imo.. Yield allot more to 


SirGreenThumb said:


> How about a pic update after she has been trained?
> View attachment 3158657 View attachment 3158658 View attachment 3158659 View attachment 3158660 View attachment 3158661


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 21, 2014)

The anesthesia or the amnesia? I've ran anesthesia, that was the last auto with the pollen I have.. I loved it, was nice and strong.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 22, 2014)

Pic update.. Seems like I'm doing one every day now.  Kinda weird, since I pulled off the sacs it started growing pistils instead.
  

Here is the bagseed. she is recovering.. I feel if I call her a she, it will become so.  (topped of course)


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

Anything is looking super healthy man!


----------



## roseypeach (May 22, 2014)

Dammit man, GORGEOUS!!!! They're amazing  look like they're growing in a rain forest, huge ass leaves


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 22, 2014)

Thanks you two.

Yea they are both major indica dominant. Hopefully everything works out and I have 3 females, which by my math should yield me right around a pound. So I should be good on smoke for a while.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

A pound off a single 400? Know I have high expectations for myself lol. Even though I am only working with a 2x4 space.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> A pound off a single 400? Know I have high expectations for myself lol. Even though I am only working with a 2x4 space.


Think about out like this; 1g per watt at 400 watts = 400grams what is a pound 448? something like that.. I usually pull 5-8 oz per plant. Pulled right about 5 from the last auto, I have 2 this run and 1 photo that will more than likely give me about 5-7oz. so by that math its around 15 oz. So pretty close..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 22, 2014)

Got to dream big bro.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 22, 2014)

yup the amnesia 


SirGreenThumb said:


> The anesthesia or the amnesia? I've ran anesthesia, that was the last auto with the pollen I have.. I loved it, was nice and strong.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 22, 2014)

you picked off balls, then pistols started growing??? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Pic update.. Seems like I'm doing one every day now.  Kinda weird, since I pulled off the sacs it started growing pistils instead.
> View attachment 3159653 View attachment 3159654 View attachment 3159655
> 
> Here is the bagseed. she is recovering.. I feel if I call her a she, it will become so.  (topped of course) View attachment 3159656 View attachment 3159657


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 22, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yup the amnesia


No, I've only had anesthesia. 


~Dankster~420 said:


> you picked off balls, then pistols started growing???


Yep it was in the first pic.. Where you see those pistils growing is where I picked off the sacs.. Doing it on 3 out of 4 branches.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 23, 2014)

(Auto Climax) 3 weeks from sprout


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 23, 2014)

(Bagseed)2 weeks old from sprout [tight node spacing]


----------



## TyYaShue (May 23, 2014)

Can anyone advise? This is my absolute first grow. I have attitude AK47 autos. I germed 1 seed on 4/23. My setup is a 2X2X6 feet passive air intake with a 4" exhaust into same room no filters. I'm growing in FFoF soil str8 foom seed in a 5 gallon bucket with drainage of course. I'm using cfl 6 2700k, 2 6500k, 2 5500k all 26w 1650 lumes. This is the 27th day above soil and the 30th since germination. Here are pics any advice. I hate to hijack this thread but I really don't know how to use this site and I need some advice. Btw no nutes added yet My room stay about 77 to 84 degrees and about 41% humidity


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 23, 2014)

You best bet for more veg growth would be more 6500k rather than 2700k. The spectrum for flowering would be 2700k. Looks pretty good for what you are doing, just a little over watered. Your temps are decent as is your humidity. I would recommend more air flow to move the air around more efficiently and to beef up the stalks. 

If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## TyYaShue (May 25, 2014)

I actually had her under 10 6500k, but I added the 2700's because it looks like shes flowering. Im pretty sure Im not overwatering. I have only watered 4 times in 4 weeks. I water slowly with a half to full gallon over a 1 hour period. last watering was the first time she took a full gallon.Im very pleased with her growth, however I have no previous grows to compare it to. Im just hoping and expecting her to gain some height. in flowering.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 25, 2014)

I'm confused, is there a question?


----------



## TyYaShue (May 26, 2014)

Yes, I'm at day 30 today and I need to know if I should start adding any nutes. The pic below are of the forming buds. So do I need to add nutes and also can u please tell me if this is full flowering or pre flowering if you can tell from the pic? FYI I took 3 pics and the shade of the plant is different in each one and none represent the tru color of the plant but its the only camera I have.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 26, 2014)

You can add nutes whenever you want, there is no set time to do so..

Also, you will know full flower by the stretch. It will start to grow around an inch or more a day depending on your setup.

Preflower is when the plant first shows sex. You would be more in the beginning stages of flower not full flower, but after pre.


----------



## TyYaShue (May 26, 2014)

Thanx. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner. I hope I'm able to keep her healthy. I try to do as much reading as possible but everyone seem to have their own methods. So thanks a lot.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 27, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> Thanx. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner. I hope I'm able to keep her healthy. I try to do as much reading as possible but everyone seem to have their own methods. So thanks a lot.


Yea, what works for some, may not work for you. Its always a good idea to read up on as much as possible and try your hand. You never know, you could be a natural at it. Good thing is there are people here that will be willing to help if they can. Hope everything works out and you have a nice potent robust harvest in the end.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 27, 2014)

The stretch has begun. 3weeks and 3days from sprout


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 27, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (May 27, 2014)

Your plants look crazy man. Especially for how young they are. Waiting for mine to take off any day now. I don't remember the seedling stage being SO SLOW, but it's been awhile since I've been in the dirt lol.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 27, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Your plants look crazy man. Especially for how young they are. Waiting for mine to take off any day now. I don't remember the seedling stage being SO SLOW, but it's been awhile since I've been in the dirt lol.


It always seems like a long process, but I actually enjoy watching them grow. Its when it gets to this stage that makes me impatient.


----------



## TyYaShue (May 27, 2014)

You'll are talking about watching them gro. Well I look at my plant at least 3 times a day like its a newborn baby. I'm always wondering if its growing correctly. Well this weekend I went away for 3 days and when I came back I was amazed at how much it grew. I'm Gonna stop looking so much. So I'm more satisfied when I do look. Maybe it will stop me from being impatient and doing something to screw it up.BTW Thanx for all the advice SriGreen. I love any feedback. I have a couple friends that grow but I don't ask them. If I know they grow its too many ppl who know. I haven't told a soul! Not even my wife. I'm loving this too much!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 27, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> You'll are talking about watching them gro. Well I look at my plant at least 3 times a day like its a newborn baby. I'm always wondering if its growing correctly. Well this weekend I went away for 3 days and when I came back I was amazed at how much it grew. I'm Gonna stop looking so much. So I'm more satisfied when I do look. Maybe it will stop me from being impatient and doing something to screw it up.BTW Thanx for all the advice SriGreen. I love any feedback. I have a couple friends that grow but I don't ask them. If I know they grow its too many ppl who know. I haven't told a soul! Not even my wife. I'm loving this too much!


I do that and probably more. 
Its not bad to always want to check on them. It gets bad when you start wanting to show them more and more love and mess something up.. Always good to know about ppm and what you are giving them.. Most growers main problem is over loving their plants.


----------



## TyYaShue (May 27, 2014)

Funny you should mention ppm, because I just picked up a soil meter. B4 I was just testing the runoff with a liquid tester. I wanted to get something more accurate. The problem is that I really don't understand the ppm part. Also if your ph is to high or low, how do you add lime to a plant soil? This is the part that intimidates me a little. But my friend grows and he's an idiot so I'm sure I would respond well to any guidance.


----------



## roseypeach (May 27, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> Funny you should mention ppm, because I just picked up a soil meter. B4 I was just testing the runoff with a liquid tester. I wanted to get something more accurate. The problem is that I really don't understand the ppm part. Also if your ph is to high or low, how do you add lime to a plant soil? This is the part that intimidates me a little. But my friend grows and he's an idiot so I'm sure I would respond well to any guidance.


he's gone to bed  Some sprinkle the lime on top and water, others mix it in water and add it that way. I think he uses pH up/down kit 

I'm sure he'll answer you when he gets back


----------



## tekdc911 (May 28, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> Funny you should mention ppm, because I just picked up a soil meter. B4 I was just testing the runoff with a liquid tester. I wanted to get something more accurate. The problem is that I really don't understand the ppm part. Also if your ph is to high or low, how do you add lime to a plant soil? This is the part that intimidates me a little. But my friend grows and he's an idiot so I'm sure I would respond well to any guidance.


the meter is usually more accurate then the probe 
in general probes suck


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> Funny you should mention ppm, because I just picked up a soil meter. B4 I was just testing the runoff with a liquid tester. I wanted to get something more accurate. The problem is that I really don't understand the ppm part. Also if your ph is to high or low, how do you add lime to a plant soil? This is the part that intimidates me a little. But my friend grows and he's an idiot so I'm sure I would respond well to any guidance.


PPM. Parts per million. In a general sense it means to dilute. 

Rosey was correct, I use ph-up/down for my water or when I use nutes, which is very rare for me. I usually grow with ph'd water and that is it. Whatever the soil has in it, is what my plants get.. I'll usually add a food with high (N) content during flower to keep things green instead of getting the yellowing that so many believe is natural during that process. (it isn't natural for leaves to just turn yellow and die) Green leaves = healthy plant. 

Raising soil pH: (to make it more alkaline)
It is generally easier to make soil mixes more alkaline than it is to make them more acidic. The addition of dolomite lime, hardwood ash, bone meal, crushed marble, or crushed oyster shells will help to raise the soil pH."

Lowering soil pH: (to make it more acidic)
If your soil needs to be more acidic, sawdust, composted leaves, wood chips, cottonseed meal, leaf mold and especially peat moss, will lower the soil pH.

There isn't one fix for everything. Most of us experience some sort of deficiency at one point or another. It doesn't matter how long you have grown cause not all plants will react a certain way to your medium. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the meter is usually more accurate then the probe
> in general probes suck


I have a full soil liquid testing kit.. Works fine for me and was cheap.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

Time for another update: 3 week 4 days? I think.  She stands 1ft 2".
Pics are nothing special this time around, just wanted to show her off a little.


----------



## TyYaShue (May 28, 2014)

That girl looks amazing. Thats crazy for 4 weeks.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2014)

Those damn Autos for ya, quick quick quick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

Bagseed.. 1 week younger than the auto.
Lets hope it is female..


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2014)

Looks like that bag seed sure is getting a lot of N haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Looks like that bag seed sure is getting a lot of N haha.


I haven't given her anything but water.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

For whatever reason the autos I've grown don't like the organic soil. But any other photo, bagseed whatever seems to love it and thrives.. I would recommend happy frog.. Its a real good medium.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2014)

Well those leaves are damn dark, must be in the soil or genetics.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I used Ocean Forest before I started making my own mixes. I still buy a bag now and then to spice up the mix.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well those leaves are damn dark, must be in the soil or genetics.


Yeah, definitely good genetics and real indica which usually has those type of leaves.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I used Ocean Forest before I started making my own mixes. I still buy a bag now and then to spice up the mix.


I've used the ocean forest.. I liked it, but the happy frog seems to work better.


----------



## TyYaShue (Jun 3, 2014)

What's up guys. I got a quick question. My girls are 38 days ol today. Ak47 autos. I'm beginning to see what I believe are trichomes develope on the leaves near the bud sites. Should I start bloom nutes now? It also seems like my plat is growing slower. Hers a pic but not sure if you can see the frosty look in them


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 4, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> What's up guys. I got a quick question. My girls are 38 days ol today. Ak47 autos. I'm beginning to see what I believe are trichomes develope on the leaves near the bud sites. Should I start bloom nutes now? It also seems like my plat is growing slower. Hers a pic but not sure if you can see the frosty look in them


I see no pic.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 4, 2014)

Like always there is an issue with my auto.  I think its mainly light bleaching being the tops were only like 2" from the light for a few days. Prob some (N) def going on as well. 
Oh well. Here are some pics. 
  

Pollinated top.. Gonna hit it again in a few days. 

JDP. wink:


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

Everything is lookin' good. Yeah defiantly looks like you need some more N. I remember my plants getting bleached and didn't look like that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 4, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Everything is lookin' good. Yeah defiantly looks like you need some more N. I remember my plants getting bleached and didn't look like that.


Wishful thinking? 
Idk, if it is or not, just know it was really close to the hps and no other part of the plant looks that way except for the top. I always seem to have some issue growing an auto. its cool though, she is doing well.


----------



## TyYaShue (Jun 4, 2014)

Pics Sir. Help me out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)

TyYaShue said:


> Pics Sir. Help me out


Yes you can use bloom nutes if you like.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)

5 Weeks from sprout update. 4-6 weeks left. 

Doesn't look the best in the world, but doing pretty good for a male in the beginning. 


        

I made that light cover so I could take pics of the tops without the bright hps right there since its really close to the tops. Around 9" or so. This blocked out most of the yellow while still providing enough light to see what you are doing.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 7, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I used Ocean Forest before I started making my own mixes. I still buy a bag now and then to spice up the mix.


I believe the Ocean Forest isn't quite as hot as the Happy Frog. 

Looking great SGT!!! I will second that, 4 weeks and look at her! she's a beast  that bagseed is looking great too, sending female karma your way


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I believe the Ocean Forest isn't quite as hot as the Happy Frog.
> 
> Looking great SGT!!! I will second that, 4 weeks and look at her! she's a beast  that bagseed is looking great too, sending female karma your way


Yea, I'm getting that also. It only gets hot during flowering for the autos though. All photos or bagseed I put in it works great. Not sure why that is. If my cross takes, I'll be trying different soils or probably hydro with the new cross..

Also.. Thanks!
Cant wait to see what she looks like at the end of week 8..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)

For those who are interested.. 

This is what a plant should look like after being pollinated. The pistils recede a lot quicker than one that hasn't been. 

Pollinated with a paint brush in a separate area with no air flow. (can be put back without cross pollination after letting it rest for a moment.


Another top same plant that hasn't been touched with pollen. 


Should be able to see the difference.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)

JDP!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> JDP!
> View attachment 3173667


i lost one JDP and one unreleased 
im sure it was my fault so trying again 
in a different manner


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

mids took off great though 
but not as fast as some of the kc45 x purp haze's 6" of stem in like 2 days kinda spooky honestly


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

you feeding cal mag ? the color getting light between dark veins is sometimes a show of a cal mag def just looking out brother 
plant looks great


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i lost one JDP and one unreleased
> im sure it was my fault so trying again
> in a different manner


This one gave me a bit of an issue coming out the shell. Had to pull it off, but now she is getting stretched cause of the lack of light she is receiving. 


tekdc911 said:


> mids took off great though
> but not as fast as some of the kc45 x purp haze's 6" of stem in like 2 days kinda spooky honestly


Good to hear. How many you got going? Curious on how they will look compared to the one I have going right now. 


tekdc911 said:


> you feeding cal mag ? the color getting light between dark veins is sometimes a show of a cal mag def just looking out brother
> plant looks great


Haven't fed her anything. Looks like that on the top but the rest is all green. A branch that is connected to one of the tops has grown almost the same height as the other tops, except it don't look like that but its further beneath the light. Not sure, I know its growing more and more each day so I'm not to worried about it. May end up switching to 12/12 soon.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This one gave me a bit of an issue coming out the shell. Had to pull it off, but now she is getting stretched cause of the lack of light she is receiving.
> Good to hear. How many you got going? Curious on how they will look compared to the one I have going right now.
> 
> Haven't fed her anything. Looks like that on the top but the rest is all green. A branch that is connected to one of the tops has grown almost the same height as the other tops, except it don't look like that but its further beneath the light. Not sure, I know its growing more and more each day so I'm not to worried about it. May end up switching to 12/12 soon.


these just kinda turned to mush 

umm 5 mids if i member right 

id feed her a little epsom and itll prolly straighten out


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

i know for a fact 3 of them popped but i usually pick my beans before hand the best looking beans get planted last
a couple didnt look to fresh after a couple days in a paper towel the other just jumped out there shell
one looks like the soil is hot but its up and its taking its sweet ass time turning to the light


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> these just kinda turned to mush
> 
> umm 5 mids if i member right
> 
> id feed her a little epsom and itll prolly straighten out


How do you feed with epsom salt?

You have any pics of what you go so far?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

just a big teaspoon for a gal of water not heaping but not level and water it like normal


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

i can prolly get some pics posted 
been fucking off in the garden 
me and trollmaster tearing shit up


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

Couple recent pics. pruned some yellow leaves off.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

jdp isn't getting very much light. Should probably raise her up.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 9, 2014)

One sec 
I'm just posting so I can go advanced


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 9, 2014)

First 3 seedlings are the mids


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

troll you need to clean your grow room you lazy ass noob


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

i think he's got some more seedlings in 12 pack plastic trays like you get veggies in


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

Now that is a stretch. 

You sure do have a lot in there. My auto has been blocking quite a bit of light from the other plants for a while now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

thats the 600 on 50% still have a 400 that might get added and led's 
the stretch is all good just give you more roots when you plant it deeper


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

and that room is L shaped there is more room around the corner to the left like a its 3 4'x4' squares in a L


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

multi pot the soil was too hot and that dumbass planted all the haze beans i had in it pretty much i have like 5 that he didnt burn up


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

back to the garden for a few


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

So it looks like the top I have been pollinating is taking, but I'm not positive.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 10, 2014)

I miss my haze


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

I started spraying a lower branch with some CS. Figure I should get some pollen from this plant. We shall see what will happen. 
Anyways, here is some pics......
     

JDP! Weird little plant.  Had to replant it deeper and move the bucket higher.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

How you doing bro?
I topped one of my autos trying to get balls and so far didn't work. Oh well wait and see weekday she does. I'll get more pics tonight. Another one is purple. Haha its my first purp bud kind of exciting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> How you doing bro?
> I topped one of my autos trying to get balls and so far didn't work. Oh well wait and see weekday she does. I'll get more pics tonight. Another one is purple. Haha its my first purp bud kind of exciting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I'm doing good. You are trying to stress it to hermi? 
Why not use cs?
I'm starting a run with some cs, I only diluted my 240 by half, so this should be interesting.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

Tek, I added a small layer of topsoil from the happy frog and am starting the gallon with epsom. Gonna see what happens over the next couple days.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> back to the garden for a few


I'm summoning you to look at the post above this one.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm doing good. You are trying to stress it to hermi?
> Why not use cs?
> I'm starting a run with some cs, I only diluted my 240 by half, so this should be interesting.


Yeah I tried it for curiosity after yours did. I'll have to try CS. I've never tried to get seed before lol. Allot for me to learn on that end

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah I tried it for curiosity after yours did. I'll have to try CS. I've never tried to get seed before lol. Allot for me to learn on that end
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Mine was a feminized seed that hermied. I'm still not sure how this happen, this first sex it showed was male and now, well you see it.  It wouldn't even be here except I was just going to keep pollen from it and it turned back female. You can hermi your plant, but it is less efficient than using a method like cs. 

I just happen so see a little measly limb coming off a branch lower down the plant and since I don't cut stuff like that off I decided to get some fresh pollen. All fem pollen means fem seeds for me and me like fem seeds. (not sure where that was going, I'm high.)


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mine was a feminized seed that hermied. I'm still not sure how this happen, this first sex it showed was male and now, well you see it.  It wouldn't even be here except I was just going to keep pollen from it and it turned back female. You can hermi your plant, but it is less efficient than using a method like cs.
> 
> I just happen so see a little measly limb coming off a branch lower down the plant and since I don't cut stuff like that off I decided to get some fresh pollen. All fem pollen means fem seeds for me and me like fem seeds. (not sure where that was going, I'm high.)


Lol, yeah these are them Buddha auto fems.
I'm sure I can probably get the cs at my local store. I wouldn't mind making the purple one herm also for beans. I got these just to experiment with autos anyway since I've never tried them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Lol, yeah these are them Buddha auto fems.
> I'm sure I can probably get the cs at my local store. I wouldn't mind making the purple one herm also for beans. I got these just to experiment with autos anyway since I've never tried them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


If you want I can tell you which brand I have and you can order it from amazon.. Up to you.. Cool thing about cs is you can convert any branch of your choosing and isolate it and get pollen from it. I should have time for mine to convert, we will see.. I wont be mad if it doesn't since I just randomly decided to do it.

More pics:
First is of the little branch I'm spraying. 
   
They're not really that yellow. I used my light cover I made and you get a better idea of the color of the leaves. So not as yellow, but more than I like.

Edit: Here is the CS: http://www.amazon.com/Colloidal-Silver-Ultra-240-ppm/dp/B0036RM6E2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1402529592&sr=8-3&keywords=colloidal+silver

You can get a lower ppm. I started with 50ppm.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm summoning you to look at the post above this one.
> View attachment 3177262


wait do what ? 



SGT ~~~~>




<~~~~~ ME


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

120 ppm CS ? 

can you say sizzle


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> wait do what ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were supposed to look at the post above that one.  

I said I put a thin layer of the happy frog soil on top and used the epsom salt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 120 ppm CS ?
> 
> can you say sizzle


LoL, Yea, its pretty thick..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

just water it like normal with the epsom then go back to what you were doing 
it wont get better just wont get any worse


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just water it like normal with the epsom then go back to what you were doing
> it wont get better just wont get any worse


Yea, the extra layer was for my personal amusement. 

Next grow I'm gonna layer some clay pellets in with my soil.. 

Gonna be pellets on the bottom, soil in middle and pellets on top.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

im done with soil after i can cut some clones 
going back to my coco blend FUCK soil 
ive had nothing but problems from fucktards SUPER SOIL <~~~~~~~ fuck that shit 
waste of time and money


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im done with soil after i can cut some clones
> going back to my coco blend FUCK soil
> ive had nothing but problems from fucktards SUPER SOIL <~~~~~~~ fuck that shit
> waste of time and money


I hear ya. I'll be running hydro along side of this new thing I'm gonna try. May end up going back to complete hydro myself.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

one jdp and one unreleased didnt make it
then i planted the other two jdp's i had and and the other UR's
and knocked one of the jdp's over so i had to scoop up the seed starter and put it in a thin layer in a drip tray and watered it hoping the little bean pops its head up
i know its in there somewhere cause i found it and picked it up then dropped it back in the tray on accident and never found it again


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

none of my shit is growing right so slow 
dries out so fast compared to coco 
100 bucks in peat down the drain im gonna use the shit on my outside plants 
have a nice little spot picked out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you have any jdp going?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

ya well they are trying 
one mushed one barely has a tail 
one has yet to be found


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya well they are trying
> one mushed one barely has a tail
> one has yet to be found


Did you see my most recent pic of mine?  Not sure whats going on with that thing. It looks really sad though.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

atleast its up 
how long did it take to pop up ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> atleast its up
> how long did it take to pop up ?


Around 5 days with help.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

ya thats why i lost the first 2 had a baby shower going and people staying over 
missed the window to help them along


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> If you want I can tell you which brand I have and you can order it from amazon.. Up to you.. Cool thing about cs is you can convert any branch of your choosing and isolate it and get pollen from it. I should have time for mine to convert, we will see.. I wont be mad if it doesn't since I just randomly decided to do it.
> 
> More pics:
> First is of the little branch I'm spraying.
> ...


Yeah that's great I can get from amazon. Much better. I guess I topped 2 auto plants lol forgot. Neither one cared so far. A pic of the purple one also
Purple

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hows this for 4 days old? ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Hows this for 4 days old? ? View attachment 3178063


Well, its green.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Few pics
  

JDP. Not sure what the hell its malfunction is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Tek, looks like its getting its green back with my experiment on top of what you suggested. 
thanks bro.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is the auto top, out of the cloner today. Trying new soil also. You ever use this? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is the auto top, out of the cloner today. Trying new soil also. You ever use this? View attachment 3179059View attachment 3179060View attachment 3179062
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


No but I need too. That is fucking awesome. How long did it take to root?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No but I need too. That is fucking awesome. How long did it take to root?


I had roots within 4 days been in there about a week and couple days. Been busy and just got time tonight to get some work done. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I had roots within 4 days been in there about a week and couple days. Been busy and just got time tonight to get some work done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Good job. Never seen someone clone an auto.  I was about to do it, but I gave up. 

What method did you use?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Good job. Never seen someone clone an auto.  I was about to do it, but I gave up.
> 
> What method did you use?


I just clipped it and stuck it in the ez cloner with some clonex. I also took a couple clippings off of my mystery plant because I ended up liking it to reveg also working nicely.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I just clipped it and stuck it in the ez cloner with some clonex. I also took a couple clippings off of my mystery plant because I ended up liking it to reveg also working nicely. View attachment 3179074View attachment 3179075View attachment 3179076View attachment 3179077


Gonna have to build me one of those.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Gonna have to build me one of those.


Here is the momma auto, the top is doing better than her but she will come back. I can't afford the cs right now till next week but still no hermie traits. Also a pic of inside the ez for you. 
Suppose I should pull them out of the room for a sec for better pics.  or I'll take more of all for my thread after lights out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is the only 1 of 8 that turned purple. I sure wish I knew the breeds. Them are Buddha auto assortment. I'm really impressed with the purple. Is my first one. Can't wait for these Dank babies to turn more colorful lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is the momma auto, the top is doing better than her but she will come back. I can't afford the cs right now till next week but still no hermie traits. Also a pic of inside the ez for you.
> Suppose I should pull them out of the room for a sec for better pics. View attachment 3179080 or I'll take more of all for my thread after lights out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


She get a little stressed from the late topping?

Thanks for the pic. That looks simply enough.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2014)

hard mode in here.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is the only 1 of 8 that turned purple. I sure wish I knew the breeds. Them are Buddha auto assortment. I'm really impressed with the purple. Is my first one. Can't wait for these Dank babies to turn more colorful lol


Yea, it has a real nice color. You see that JDP I got going? That thing is a mutant.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> She get a little stressed from the late topping?
> 
> Thanks for the pic. That looks simply enough.


Yeah she kind of stopped growing for now 
All good tho these were just for my first auto attempt. Got 7 more. 
The last pic is the top in the net pot.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, it has a real nice color. You see that JDP I got going? That thing is a mutant.


Yeah its crazy looking. Can't wait to see what it does. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

WTF looks like we got unwanted company again. 
WHY THE FUCK DO YOU FEEL THE NEED TO HARASS AND FOLLOW PEOPLE AROUND. NO ONE ASKED YOU TO BE HERE AND NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm sorry but that dude is really pissing me off. I've seen him harassing others also lately. 

Dude....go play with your fucking boyfriend and leave people alone. 
You must have been bullied in school so now you hide behind a fucking Internet so you don't get your ass whipped anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2014)

lol.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm gonna toke and get more work done. I'll be back in a bit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah its crazy looking. Can't wait to see what it does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Very curious myself.. That thing isn't even growing leaves properly.  It keeps stretching though.. Didn't realize it was such a sativa.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is my JDP is not liking the hydro tho planted at same time as the other in same system. Think I might try and put in soil. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm gonna toke and get more work done. I'll be back in a bit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I feel ya. 
Toke up bro and don't worry about him. I have him on ignore. I opened the thread back up for everyone so people can see this strain I have going. Its not a very popular seed bank so I doubt anyone cares. May have to lock the thread back.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is my JDP is not liking the hydro tho planted at same time as the other in same system. Think I might try and put in soil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Mine is doing decent in soil. (i guess) 
Wonder what the issue is with the jdp? Seems like it may not be very stable. We shall see. Either way, if this one turns male I'll get some pollen.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I feel ya.
> Toke up bro and don't worry about him. I have him on ignore. I opened the thread back up for everyone so people can see this strain I have going. Its not a very popular seed bank so I doubt anyone cares. May have to lock the thread back.


That's what I don't understand. I blocked him also but I keep seeing his posts so now I'm pissed lol. He's like a ghost in a haunted house that won't go away. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Tty in a bit bro

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> That's what I don't understand. I blocked him also but I keep seeing his posts so now I'm pissed lol. He's like a ghost in a haunted house that won't go away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


LoL.. Sure you're not clicking on (show ignored content?)

Unblock then reblock, maybe that will work.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL.. Sure you're not clicking on (show ignored content?)
> 
> Unblock then reblock, maybe that will work.


I'll check my setting when I go up on pc later. Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'll check my setting when I go up on pc later. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


No problem. You think I should turn the thread lock back on?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem. You think I should turn the thread lock back on?


Only a couple comments not bad yet. I was just bothered for a minute. I got my bitch out, I feel better now lol. Just that he's creeping like a guy at the playground with a bag of candy! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Only a couple comments not bad yet. I was just bothered for a minute. I got my bitch out, I feel better now lol. Just that he's creeping like a guy at the playground with a bag of candy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Oh I understand. I stopped going over to his area and stayed in my own and he follows me. Even in danks new thread.. I'm still working on getting some bud, but either way, don't let him get to you, that is his agenda.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh I understand. I stopped going over to his area and stayed in my own and he follows me. Even in danks new thread.. I'm still working on getting some bud, but either way, don't let him get to you, that is his agenda.


Yup seem him there also that's what got me mad seeing him show up here again. Then his little second account side kick and it also caused problems with MD and others. I just really didn't care for it. 
This stuff not all that great but clipped a bit to dry today. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yup seem him there also that's what got me mad seeing him show up here again. Then his little second account side kick and it also caused problems with MD and others. I just really didn't care for it.
> This stuff not all that great but clipped a bit to dry today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I seen where it all went down. Just glad I was too busy to participate. 

What is that?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Trying to email but it won't fit lol
Wish I could help ya out. I take it that fella never came through. 
Got my pops trimming for me now lol while I take care of the ladies

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I seen where it all went down. Just glad I was too busy to participate.
> 
> What is that?


I had a couple small Agent Orange clones going just to get some smoke while waiting for this harvest....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Trying to email but it won't fit lol
> Wish I could help ya out. I take it that fella never came through. View attachment 3179131
> Got my pops trimming for me now lol while I take care of the ladies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Not yet. Still trying to get some. I should be getting some soon, he usually comes through it just takes him longer at times and usually never happens before 10pm. 


SlimTim said:


> I had a couple small Agent Orange clones going just to get some smoke while waiting for this harvest....View attachment 3179133
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I need me a space like that..


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

Really gotta get back to work now. My phone is dying lol. Gotta plug it in. I'll be back on later

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

So is that plant done and you are just quick drying a bud or what?

Dehydrators work pretty well for a quick dry.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Really gotta get back to work now. My phone is dying lol. Gotta plug it in. I'll be back on later
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Ok.. I should be here unless I'm out getting weed.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So is that plant done and you are just quick drying a bud or what?
> 
> Dehydrators work pretty well for a quick dry.


Is done and no not quick drying. Putting in the rack.
I'll have to get one of those. I sure could use this

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Is done and no not quick drying. Putting in the rack.
> I'll have to get one of those. I sure could use this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Man I can't wait till harvest. You see those main tops I got going on that auto? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem. You think I should turn the thread lock back on?


you mean, ask a mod to?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Man I can't wait till harvest. You see those main tops I got going on that auto? Looks pretty cool.


Hell yeah you got some beautiful flowers bro!!
I got some work done and did a photo bomb on my thread. Now I'm gonna swith this hydro system into individual buckets because different strains obviously need different food imo. This will be fun. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Hell yeah you got some beautiful flowers bro!!
> I got some work done and did a photo bomb on my thread. Now I'm gonna swith this hydro system into individual buckets because different strains obviously need different food imo. This will be fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks!!! 
Here is the mids I got tonight. Some pretty decent smoke. Half a joint had me good. Started cleaning random things on the end run.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

░▀▄░░▄▀
▄▄▄██▄▄▄▄▄
█▒░▒░▒░█▀█
█* PIX*░▒█▀█
█▄▄▄▄▄▄███


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

Have no idea about the jdp. I think I could pass it off as a tomato plant.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

Filling in..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 19, 2014)

Shit is looking nice SGT, filling in very well.

I would almost trash that JDP to be honest, looks super mutated. Probably not genetics you would want to keep around.

That's just me though, don't just go trashing it because I said I would lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Shit is looking nice SGT, filling in very well.
> 
> I would almost trash that JDP to be honest, looks super mutated. Probably not genetics you would want to keep around.
> 
> That's just me though, don't just go trashing it because I said I would lol


Thanks.

Yea, its not even really growing roots very well. I dug it up and planted it in a solo cup. May set it out back since it looks nothing like a weed plant. 

I have a super haze germinating right now that has already cracked so within the next 3-4 days I should have another seedling.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

I went and got some green light super bloom plant food. I never use nutes, but I decided to give this stuff a try and see what happens.
I've already fed her with some so should see how she reacts to it within the next 2 days. Was kinda crazy, two tsp per 1 gal of water made the ph go down to right under 5. Had to adjust that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

I had stopped by the hydro store on the way home today to look at their nutes they had and man was those things expensive. There was some stuff with a maple leaf on it and I know what it was being passed off as.  But yea, to only get a quarter of what I just got for double the price isn't worth it to me, especially since I don't use nutes.

The raitos seemed better at the hydro shop, but eh.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

More pix. 
    

Bagseed


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 19, 2014)

go box 
or recipe for success kits are around 40 bucks shipped 
and last me for 5-6 grows of 6 plants


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> go box
> or recipe for success kits are around 40 bucks shipped
> and last me for 5-6 grows of 6 plants


Thanks. Will have to look into that. I was seeing bottles those size at the hydro store for like 26 dollars.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 19, 2014)

honestly its hard to go wrong with technaflora 
but the go box is organic i believe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a super haze seed germinating.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 19, 2014)

honestly its hard to go wrong with technaflora 
but the go box is organic i believe


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 19, 2014)

I've also heard good things about the go box, really simple and works every time.

Never used it myself, pretty much did one grow with bottled nutes then went to organics, brewing teas, only thing bottled is the molasses and fish emulsion.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

Not gonna get it just yet, but I have it saved on my amazon.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 19, 2014)

You want to put in a little work for cheaper nutes that are bomb as fk, I'd suggest looking into teas.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

One step at a time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## entertainer1224 (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 22, 2014)

Few more pics.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 22, 2014)

Plant is looking gorgeous. First and last pics are defiantly nice!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Plant is looking gorgeous. First and last pics are defiantly nice!


Thanks! She is coming along and seems like she is responding well to the nutes I gave to her so that is a plus. 

I really liked that 2nd pic as well even though it doesn't show much. I just thought it looked cool so I included it. These were the only pics that made it out of like 46.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 23, 2014)

What's with those bottom buds? They using up nutes!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 23, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What's with those bottom buds? They using up nutes!!


Down by the stalk? I have no idea. They were there so I left them alone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 23, 2014)

What you think of the other place?
Kinda bland, but seems ok so far.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 23, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What you think of the other place?
> Kinda bland, but seems ok so far.


It's bland but I like the people there. Serious growers.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 23, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> It's bland but I like the people there. Serious growers.


Yea, so far so good.

I entered in the bud of the month contest.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 23, 2014)

this is the " if your weed plants smell like weed plants youre doing it wrong " guys site ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> this is the " if your weed plants smell like weed plants youre doing it wrong " guys site ?


Was you not given the info?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 24, 2014)

Super Haze(CH9) 

6/24/14 sprout


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 25, 2014)

Test bud


Dried test bud

Looks good in the bong

Waaahhh!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

Super Haze ch9


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Test bud
> 
> View attachment 3189088
> Dried test bud
> ...


So how is the test high from the test bud testing it out the a bong what kind of bong.

Run on sentence boom!! lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So how is the test high from the test bud testing it out the a bong what kind of bong.
> 
> Run on sentence boom!! lol


Pretty good. I've been jamming to youtube videos. LoL
Here is my bong


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Pretty good. I've been jamming to youtube videos. LoL
> Here is my bong
> View attachment 3189571


Well it's good that it's good haha.

Damn that bongs old school!! lol.

Check me out!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

so akr # 4 is up pretty much 
have one jdp i think is gonna pull through 
and a couple kc45 
gonna run a couple fem batches of auto's for beans unless i get a kc45 male then ill run a reg batch as well


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well it's good that it's good haha.
> 
> Damn that bongs old school!! lol.
> 
> Check me out!


Yea I'm too cheap to buy one of those.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so akr # 4 is up pretty much
> have one jdp i think is gonna pull through
> and a couple kc45
> gonna run a couple fem batches of auto's for beans unless i get a kc45 male then ill run a reg batch as well


You think its gonna pull through?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea I'm too cheap to buy one of those.


Dude it's like a life time investment if you don't break it haha. And it's THICK glass. 160 pin holes to stack those bubbles. I've had it for 4 years and still an everyday piece I use.

It's one of the smoothest percs I know on the market. Pieces single and double honeycomb percs get thrown out the window. Trees and showerheads are just old school now. Hahaha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Dude it's like a life time investment if you don't break it haha. And it's THICK glass. 160 pin holes to stack those bubbles. I've had it for 4 years and still an everyday piece I use.
> 
> It's one of the smoothest percs I know on the market. Pieces single and double honeycomb percs get thrown out the window. Trees and showerheads are just old school now. Hahaha


I would like one.. Just sticker shock. haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You think its gonna pull through?


i really think it will it has shown major improvement in the last couple days 
the other one hasnt done shit still the same size as it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I would like one.. Just sticker shock. haha


I feel ya. Having a collection of glass comes at a price, no insurance haha.

I mean my good friends have broken pieces of mine and they pay for them, over time lol, but they normally are cool about it because they understand the risk. I warn them before every sesh to be honest, straight face, haha.

Recent a friend of mine busted my Stoned Glass Works Waffle Perc v2 bong. Cost him a cool $300 to replace that, my mobius is $450. Funny story how he broke it though.

I was explaining and showing him how mason jars kind of suck compared to the flat plastic food storage things they make because my hand gets stuck in the jar. So of course when I was done explaining and put my mason jar down, he picked it up, got his hand stuck in it, and when he ripped it out he smashed the bong. He didn't tip it over and it broke, that thing fking shattered!! 

Damn I'm rambling I'm drunk haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

I got a kill a watt meter to test my kwh so I can figure out why my electric spiked. Its usually around 110 maybe a little more and here is my calculations.
625 grow
170 tv
14 lamp
114 freezer
90 computer
114 fridge
------------
1127
27.048 kwh/day
@ .11 cents per
---------------
89.25
misc charges
12 dollars
7 dollars
----------
108

Something isn't right somewhere. I cant test my AC unit with this cause the plug is different so I'm gonna have to get a volt meter with a watt setting and clamp to test the AC unit. Not sure how to test water heater, may have to get someone to do that for me, but my energy bill was 190 this month so it is 70 dollars over at the very least.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

If you have an energy efficient tv and you turn the setting off the watts it puts out is crazy. I had mine off a moment ago while testing it and it was jumping into the 480watt range when the background was bright.

With energy on it only pulls tops 170.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

fuel price prolly went up 
i have a window unit running at 65 at night and 70 during the day 
2 30 + inch monitors on a 300 w desktop on 24/7 
huge hot water heater , electric range , dishwasher , front load washer and dryer 
running 1000 watts roughly on 18/6 + inline and box fans 
my bill was 120 and 7 of that is for the street light


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

forgot the fridge and water well pump


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

they prolly didnt read it and " estimated "


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

Its the water heater. I have a digital electric so I had to turn on the water to see how much it used and it uses 3600kwh when it runs and even when you turn off the water it keeps running on my meter.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

turn the temp down and it wont take as much to heat up 
your old lady prolly wont like it lol O.O


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

or turn the breaker off when your not home


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> turn the temp down and it wont take as much to heat up
> your old lady prolly wont like it lol O.O


haha, I already did. I turned it back down to 125f. What you think would be a good setting for it? I don't need scalding water so yea. Think I should go down to 110?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

120 - 125 is the " frugal " setting 
honestly just turning the breaker on and off will save you loads
its heating water up all day while no ones home


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

my vent from my cool tube vents into the space the hot water heater is in i think it saves me money >.< might all be in my head though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 120 - 125 is the " frugal " setting
> honestly just turning the breaker on and off will save you loads
> its heating water up all day while no ones home


I may have to do that. The breaker is in my bedroom.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my vent from my cool tube vents into the space the hot water heater is in i think it saves me money >.< might all be in my head though


Like in the air return?
I was wanting to do that bud read it could cause moister build up and the negative pressure when your ac is running while the other is blowing into the return. 

You may not have been referring to that though. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

just write yourself a note so you dont forget takes a while to heat back up


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just write yourself a note so you dont forget takes a while to heat back up


Wouldn't it cost more for it to heat itself back up?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

my veg closet is in the shape of a L the part thats closed in is where the water heater is its a closed space i stuck a metal ac grate to vent into my bedroom and stuck the duct on the oppisite wall so it blows through that space i sealed it so really im just saving about 3' of duct i didnt have but the hot air from the 600 blows around the hot water heater before venting out


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wouldn't it cost more for it to heat itself back up?


i wouldnt think so if it runs for 30 minutes constant instead of lets say 5 mins every 30 mins or an hour


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

its constantly kicking back on all day to hold temp


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my veg closet is in the shape of a L the part thats closed in is where the water heater is its a closed space i stuck a metal ac grate to vent into my bedroom and stuck the duct on the oppisite wall so it blows through that space i sealed it so really im just saving about 3' of duct i didnt have but the hot air from the 600 blows around the hot water heater before venting out


I have mine attacked to the wall leading outside of my bedroom into the hallway. I'm using around 17ft of the 20 that I got with the fan.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

That's the thing. When I looked while it wasn't on the meter wasn't running hard. Turned it on and it didn't speed up right away, it sped up when I turned it off then it ran for like 15 min at 3600kwh

With it off I am at a constant 600-750kwh


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the dishwasher is what may be getting me. It runs for a little over an hour with the water turning on a few times running several min and then the wash cycle.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

there is prolly more then one heater element in it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> there is prolly more then one heater element in it


I'm thinking one is bad. How long those things usually last?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have mine attacked to the wall leading outside of my bedroom into the hallway. I'm using around 17ft of the 20 that I got with the fan.


ive got 12' just wall to wall then have to have slack on both sides of the light to raise and lower it 
still not used to 8' of vertical


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

hell i dunno honestly 
5-10 years sometimes depends on brand


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

if it was bad it wouldnt be drawing that much 
when they go bad they lose connection / break circuit so just one would be running


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> hell i dunno honestly
> 5-10 years sometimes depends on brand


Well I've been here for 6 so I know its older than that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> if it was bad it wouldnt be drawing that much
> when they go bad they lose connection / break circuit so just one would be running


I have no idea, I just know it runs harder than anything else. I was able to test all my outlets with my device so I'm good on everything else and tested the ac by the meter and at max it pulls 1200


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

water heaters draw as much as a electric oven 
the elements work like a dead short so they draw some watts 
cheapest heater is a on demand but they cost a grand or more upfront so they really dont save you money until after a few years


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> water heaters draw as much as a electric oven
> the elements work like a dead short so they draw some watts
> cheapest heater is a on demand but they cost a grand or more upfront so they really dont save you money until after a few years


Gonna change some habits and see what happens.
It could be possible its the meter, but I doubt it cause its pretty new. Maybe 3 years.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

also its getting hotter outside so the AC has to work harder to keep up 
i dont know about there but its been in the 90's here 


im bout to crash out brother


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> also its getting hotter outside so the AC has to work harder to keep up
> i dont know about there but its been in the 90's here
> 
> 
> im bout to crash out brother


Same way here. More like 94-97 though except for the last two days where the high was 87-92. 
Getting a pretty nice tan. haha

Alright, take er easy.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 26, 2014)

check your inbox


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

UPDATE - Week 8 From sprout -





Super Haze(ch9)
​


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

I just changed the light cycle. Its now on 12/12. 

Tek that recommendation of sticking the cutting in the water was actually working, but being at 8 weeks already I needed to go ahead and change the cycle so it can start doing its thing and the haze will start as soon as she is ready. 

Full plant pic

I think I'll get my 3oz or more


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

ya aslong as you change the water out regular and its slightly acidic it will work and probably root honestly


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

ya aslong as you change the water out regular and its slightly acidic it will work and probably root honestly 

works better with a air stone


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya aslong as you change the water out regular and its slightly acidic it will work and probably root honestly


Yea, I'm not to worried about it. I'm gonna leave it in there and if it decided to root then I will give it a medium to use, but otherwise its usefulness is done.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

stupid ass hugesnet 
i hate satellite its so lag


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Never had it so I wouldn't know. Build you a server.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

i have one 
my desktop is uber enough 
but there is nothing other then satellite and dial up out here


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe you should adjust your dish?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Attach it to a 50' pole. 
Well, it would probably become a lightening rod at that point... 
Never mind. LOL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

its the cloud cover is all


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn, your connection drop cause of clouds? 
That sucks. 

Create your own isp. haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 27, 2014)

lol its rain clouds


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Got any plans this weekend?
I'm bored as hell right now. May go fishing tonight.. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just changed the light cycle. Its now on 12/12.
> 
> Tek that recommendation of sticking the cutting in the water was actually working, but being at 8 weeks already I needed to go ahead and change the cycle so it can start doing its thing and the haze will start as soon as she is ready.
> 
> ...


Damn that's just damn!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Damn that's just damn!!!!


Thanks. She is doing well.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks. She is doing well.


How long you got left?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Like 2 weeks for the first portion of the harvest. I'll be harvesting the tops and developed buds then lower the light and let the rest put on some weight and potency.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Like 2 weeks for the first portion of the harvest. I'll be harvesting the tops and developed buds then lower the light and let the rest put on some weight and potency.


Looking great. I have a couple to few weeks and I'll have some coming out also. My favorite part, trimming ha no not.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Looking great. I have a couple to few weeks and I'll have some coming out also. My favorite part, trimming ha no not.


I hate trimming so bad. Need to remember to wear my gloves this time around so I can freeze them after I'm done. Forgot to do it last harvest and lost a bunch of hash since it was stuck to my fingers. 
Scissor hash is real nice as well. It usually tastes fantastic. 

My bagseed I have has 3 tops on one branch, 2 on another and one is whole since it wasn't topped a second time.  Hope its female cause its gonna produce some nice bud.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I hate trimming so bad. Need to remember to wear my gloves this time around so I can freeze them after I'm done. Forgot to do it last harvest and lost a bunch of hash since it was stuck to my fingers.
> Scissor hash is real nice as well. It usually tastes fantastic.
> 
> My bagseed I have has 3 tops on one branch, 2 on another and one is whole since it wasn't topped a second time.  Hope its female cause its gonna produce some nice bud.


Yup that's what I do with my gloves and scissors. I got some trim still I gotta get some bubble hash going soon. 
Fingers crossed on the FEM bro!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yup that's what I do with my gloves and scissors. I got some trim still I gotta get some bubble hash going soon.
> Fingers crossed on the FEM bro!


Thanks.its weird that it hasn't shown its sex. Its been 7 weeks.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks.its weird that it hasn't shown its sex. Its been 7 weeks.


7 weeks? That is crazy. I've never been more than 2 on any


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep 7 weeks no preflowers at all. 
I know males show before females so got my fingers crossed.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep 7 weeks no preflowers at all.
> I know males show before females so got my fingers crossed.


The veg pics I posted earlier are all 6 weeks and I started seeing at 5. All fem beans to tho so already knew lol
Tomorrow is a late garage spring clean then Sunday is rearrange inside and flip some. 
I'm thinking about taking the tents down and making 1 big veg area like flower room is. Just been using the tents lately for the hanging bat for light lol. Tents are getting crowded.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> The veg pics I posted earlier are all 6 weeks and I started seeing at 5. All fem beans to tho so already knew lol
> Tomorrow is a late garage spring clean then Sunday is rearrange inside and flip some.
> I'm thinking about taking the tents down and making 1 big veg area like flower room is. Just been using the tents lately for the hanging bat for light lol. Tents are getting crowded.


Yea my super auto is feminized so I know it will be.. I really am hoping for the bagseed though cause it has real good genetics. I'm still trying to convert a branch on the climax, I wonder if there is ever a point when its too late to covert it?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

you should be able to get pollen but its too late for selfing i believe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

Yea, I'm not sure its gonna convert. The pistils receded but there is no sign of it converting.

On another note I need to get a decent splitter. My downstream level is too low and I keep dropping my connection. Worked great for a while but I guess its just starting to go bad.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 28, 2014)

Im about to run an autoflower...I'm kinda confused with the light cycles I see all different results..what hours do.you guys use..and do you think 12/12 from seed would be bad?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Im about to run an autoflower...I'm kinda confused with the light cycles I see all different results..what hours do.you guys use..and do you think 12/12 from seed would be bad?


yes 12/12 from seed is a waste IMO 
24/0 is the best IMO 
but nothing wrong with 18/6 but there is a definite difference in the 2


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Im about to run an autoflower...I'm kinda confused with the light cycles I see all different results..what hours do.you guys use..and do you think 12/12 from seed would be bad?


At minimum you want to run 18/6 the whole run. I'm only switching to 12/12 now because I need my other plants to start flowering.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

didnt think about it but your photo was topped wasnt it ? that delays preflower alot of times


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> didnt think about it but your photo was topped wasnt it ? that delays preflower alot of times


It was topped several times. haha
One of the tops has 3 other tops while another one has 2 and so forth.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

one of my seedlings came out all mutated coty's were all fucked up half dead well the first set of leaves were only half there but it was growing good so i left it 
and sure enough it throws out 2 tops growing strong 
i think my 600 bulb is bad i cant remember how old it is honestly i know my 400w has like 4 more grows then my 600 and its still good everything just seems to be going slow


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> one of my seedlings came out all mutated coty's were all fucked up half dead well the first set of leaves were only half there but it was growing good so i left it
> and sure enough it throws out 2 tops growing strong
> i think my 600 bulb is bad i cant remember how old it is honestly i know my 400w has like 4 more grows then my 600 and its still good everything just seems to be going slow


Just look at the bulb. If it has a real dark looking burn on the ends of the tube then it needs to be replaced.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

it doesnt is the thing looks good 
i may just be freaking out i been growing auto's so long 
but my auto's seem to be going slow too 
its a lumatek high par hps its like a $ 70 bulb  but they put out like crazy when i switched on my 400w i had to raise the hood up another foot cause it was sunburning so bad


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

i have 3 AKR's one of them im not sure its a akr it doesnt look right 
and 2 kc45's 
and just popped another akr for a stagger 
hoping to get atleast a pound out of those 
not sure whats gonna happen with this super soil shit 
been in coco so long dont know what to expect but being in 5 gals i should be ok 
last one i popped in a 3.5 gal its all i had 
have one for sure keeper it smells like a fruity grass think its a female 
and one that is straight skunk i think is male 
outdoor got fucked up i was in town and it started pouring and beat everything up bad even my garden


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

popped one of the kosher kush crosses i got from a buddy im interested to see what it looks like 
i think its kosher x og kush or g13 cant remember and i lost the bag along the way somewhere


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it doesnt is the thing looks good
> i may just be freaking out i been growing auto's so long
> but my auto's seem to be going slow too
> its a lumatek high par hps its like a $ 70 bulb  but they put out like crazy when i switched on my 400w i had to raise the hood up another foot cause it was sunburning so bad


Is it possible they don't like something in the environment? Could be any number of things. Has the soil their in went bad? What is the ph of the runoff from that medium? Have you checked all these things?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

they are all a pretty green 
0 leaf issues 
so ph is out 
soil has been checked im growing stuff outside in the same stuff


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Is it possible they don't like something in the environment?


the bulb >.>


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/auto-flowering/198845-auto-flowering-schedules.html


SirGreenThumb said:


> At minimum you want to run 18/6 the whole run. I'm only switching to 12/12 now because I need my other plants to start flowering.


This is why I was wondering....second quote
down I believe


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/auto-flowering/198845-auto-flowering-schedules.htmlThis is why I was wondering....second quote
> down I believe


kc45 in a 3.5 gal under a 400w hps 24/0
you cant tell me that plant didnt put out  dude must of been growing in party cups


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> kc45 in a 3.5 gal under a 400w hps 24/0
> you cant tell me that plant didnt put out  dude must of been growing in party cups


That's a big fan leave...what strain?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

kc45 the same strain from that quote you posted his test was bull shit no offense


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i got almost 2 oz and i chopped a month early for seeds and space issues i had 0 swell but still had major trichs but most the seeds were done and i out grew my space so i chopped it


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

did these pics post ?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> kc45 the same strain from that quote you posted his test was bull shit no offense


No offense to me....I have a freebie La Diva Auto that I was wanting to grow and I've never grown autos before so I'm trying to get as much information as I can...like what size pots to start them in and finish in what lights schedule?...should I top or do some lst or just let her grow natural?...I had to turn my veg room into a flower room and there is room for one more plant that's why I was wondering if I could get away with 12/12 with that auto or should I just wait?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> did these pics post ?


No


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

was just showing the kc45 buds they were way premie but the trichs started when flower did so it wasnt a total loss still smoked real nice


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

honestly you might be lucky to get even close to a oz if everything goes right on 12/12


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

you start in the final pot a 3 gal under 12/12 you probably wouldnt have to feed to be honest


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> No offense to me....I have a freebie La Diva Auto that I was wanting to grow and I've never grown autos before so I'm trying to get as much information as I can...like what size pots to start them in and finish in what lights schedule?...should I top or do some lst or just let her grow natural?...I had to turn my veg room into a flower room and there is room for one more plant that's why I was wondering if I could get away with 12/12 with that auto or should I just wait?


If you look at the auto I have now you will see what 18/6+topping will do for you. 
5gal bucket - happy frog soil - 400w hps from seed until 2 days ago I changed to 12/12 but mine is about done.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> honestly you might be lucky to get even close to a oz if everything goes right on 12/12


I got nearly 6 oz from the pineapple express I did on 12/12 but it was a photo and not auto. so yea.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol 12/12 from seed is a different critter since photo's still have a built in veg timer 
they still grow until mature 
but the whole benefit of a auto is being able to cram twice as much veg in the same time


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol 12/12 from seed is a different critter since photo's still have a built in veg timer
> they still grow until mature
> but the whole benefit of a auto is being able to cram twice as much veg in the same time


Yea that is what I told adt before he started a 12/12 is that there is still going to be a veg period until it gets ready to flower. Some strains will start pretty soon, looks like his was one of them.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

ya indica doms almost jump straight to flower ive had some sativa's go almost 1.5 - 2 months outdoors just vegging away when the same strain planted earlier were already in flower for over a month


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

one JDP is just chugging away


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Took my digital microscope in there to look at where she is at and still isn't where I want her to be


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i cut all the messed up growth 
trimmed the tips and hit it with B1 thrive alive green / organic its just kelp basically 
and it slowly took back off


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Very hard to get decent pics with it still attached to the plant.  Since you're zooming in so close the slightest movement throws off the pic.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Took my digital microscope in there to look at where she is at and still isn't where I want her to be
> 
> View attachment 3191811 View attachment 3191812 View attachment 3191813


2 more weeks 
about a pound 
..............
but ya it may take a while longer it was a sativa dom ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i cut all the messed up growth
> trimmed the tips and hit it with B1 thrive alive green / organic its just kelp basically
> and it slowly took back off


That's good. I couldn't deal with mine anymore. Limited space and time. Don't have time to deal with a mutant.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

turn the hps off and take a flash pic from the side of a leaf


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

did you germ it in water ? 
i soaked mine and come to find out fresh seeds have the lowest germ rate when soaked should of scuffed em soaked for an hour and planted


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

makes them rot in their shell


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 2 more weeks
> about a pound
> ..............
> but ya it may take a while longer it was a sativa dom ?


Its says indica dom, but I can see different. The current high that I got from a test bud is already pretty potent and all thc isn't active. But as of right now its not a night time smoke cause it wires you up. I tried to go to sleep last night on it and the only thing that happen is I laid in bed thinking about building a new drying box and going to use my minnow trap I made. haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

pics one sec


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> did you germ it in water ?
> i soaked mine and come to find out fresh seeds have the lowest germ rate when soaked should of scuffed em soaked for an hour and planted


Soaked it for like 24 hours before going into peat moss. I do the same thing it every seed. I put it in water until I see a tap root then into a peat cube. This time instead of putting the seed in a humidity dome I just went ahead and planted it in the soil and about 2 days after it was up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> pics one sec


Give me a min and I'll take some. I'll even show you were my bagseed is at. I need to train that plant, but am gonna wait until it starts flowering to decided what is gonna happen. 

You say take a pic from the side of the trichomes? I can do that, but the flash will make them look cloudy. Most are cloudy. I would say the ratio is still in the clear/cloudy area. Dammit this thing isn't supposed to take this long.. This is throwing off my whole plan.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jdp
Jdp
Kc45 reg mutant leaf
Group pic
Kc45 x haze keepers. That are acting like mama and smell like sweet cut grass. Same as mom when you rub em the rest are just indica doms. The sativa doms went outside


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Give me a min and I'll take some. I'll even show you were my bagseed is at. I need to train that plant, but am gonna wait until it starts flowering to decided what is gonna happen.
> 
> You say take a pic from the side of the trichomes? I can do that, but the flash will make them look cloudy. Most are cloudy. I would say the ratio is still in the clear/cloudy area. Dammit this thing isn't supposed to take this long.. This is throwing off my whole plan.


yep from the side of the leaf but a flash pic in the dark


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like after it was able to grow a little more the leaves turn out fine. Must just have an issue germinating for some reason. Its not like its rogue cause it happen it me as well. Gonna try some new germ methods the next time with those jdp.

Here are some pics. First are of the bagseed. Not very good pics, starting hitting the bong in between so yea. 
I tried to take pics of all the different tops each (branch) has.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is some of the climax


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

As you can see I really liked that one pic. It made it to my avatar.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

ohh ya the climax still has a while to go the first pic has to many shineys on it 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is some of the climax
> View attachment 3191862
> View attachment 3191863
> View attachment 3191864


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

cloudy trichs dont shiine in a flash pic


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

ok i gotta get back to mowing and tending the garden 
15 acres is a never ending battle


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ohh ya the climax still has a while to go the first pic has to many shineys on it


Yea. The buds have started firming up, but it seems to be producing new pistils. So yea. Shes being a hoe. Wanting all my attention and shit when I just need her to pack up her shit and get to getin on.. haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> cloudy trichs dont shiine in a flash pic


I didn't turn off the hps.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ok i gotta get back to mowing and tending the garden
> 15 acres is a never ending battle


That's right, get to work. LoL.. 
I'm debating on fishing. I've been debating on fishing for the past 3 days. haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

the CBD wont become active until the last couple weeks 
i mean there will be a hint of it but until its all cloudy atleast it wont be anywhere near the body buzz needed to put your hyper ass to sleep 
you need some afghans of some sort


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the CBD wont become active until the last couple weeks
> i mean there will be a hint of it but until its all cloudy atleast it wont be anywhere near the body buzz needed to put your hyper ass to sleep
> you need some afghans of some sort


haha, I'm sure this one will do the trick in a couple more weeks. I haven't even seen any amber in there yet.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

went to play a steam game i own and its telling me update required 8.8 gb download WTF 
then i went to play left for dead 2 and its a 10 gb download for the update and i own a fucking hard copy of it 
some poor person at steam just got their ass reamed in a email


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

cant even play offline


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> went to play a steam game i own and its telling me update required 8.8 gb download WTF
> then i went to play left for dead 2 and its a 10 gb download for the update and i own a fucking hard copy of it
> some poor person at steam just got their ass reamed in a email


You own it and you needed a 9g update? 
That is nuts. I hate going and buying a hard copy only to wait for the damn thing to install.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

planted some speckled butter beans like a 100' row of em 
and some more purple hull peas


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> planted some speckled butter beans like a 100' row of em
> and some more purple hull peas


Nice.. I love me some butter beans. I haven't had any in a while.
Those are the same thing as them white beans that you cook with ham bone right?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You own it and you needed a 9g update?
> That is nuts. I hate going and buying a hard copy only to wait for the damn thing to install.


ya i own both of them skyrim doesnt need a update but i wanted to play a shooter and alien colonel marines is what i wanted to play but the update on sattelite would take 6 days 
so i settled for a old ass zombie shooter put the disk in install it in offline mode and it wont even let me play in offline mode without a update


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

kinda these have red dots on em your talking about lima beans ? basically the same thing


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya i own both of them skyrim doesnt need a update but i wanted to play a shooter and alien colonel marines is what i wanted to play but the update on sattelite would take 6 days
> so i settled for a old ass zombie shooter put the disk in install it in offline mode and it wont even let me play in offline mode without a update


That's retarded. 
Is this one a game system or pc game?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

theyre just a pole bean version instead of a vine 

http://www.henryfields.com/product/Speckled_Calico_Pole_Lima_Beans/lima_beans?p=0617452&utm_medium=shopping_engine&utm_source=googleshopping&CAWELAID=1847440337&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120020020000162990&cadevice=c&gclid=CNDKjs_CoL8CFYJaMgod0HkAEw


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

pc game 
i play 360 too but i stuck a filet knife through the joint of one of my hands when i was 17 clear through and one of my thumbs dont work so well


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> kinda these have red dots on em your talking about lima beans ? basically the same thing


Not lima but they are white beans. Don't know the exact type but I don't believe their lima beans. Their the ones that come in the plastic bag with that (ham) season mix that is pointless.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> theyre just a pole bean version instead of a vine
> 
> http://www.henryfields.com/product/Speckled_Calico_Pole_Lima_Beans/lima_beans?p=0617452&utm_medium=shopping_engine&utm_source=googleshopping&CAWELAID=1847440337&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120020020000162990&cadevice=c&gclid=CNDKjs_CoL8CFYJaMgod0HkAEw


Those are cool lookin.  calico? Were they bred with a kitten? haha


tekdc911 said:


> pc game
> i play 360 too but i stuck a filet knife through the joint of one of my hands when i was 17 clear through and one of my thumbs dont work so well


ah ok. I don't play pc games. Only ps3 these days when I get a change to do it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

when i actually had a descent connection speed i played wogl tournaments combat arms
my favorite just to play was A.V.A 

my oldlady went to go eat ribs with her parents 
i couldnt handle them tonight 
they get to drinkin and talking shit 
kinda sucks that they are our neighbors only hope i have is that some day they may move 
they are renting we are buying  so fingers crossed it just happened that we got a bad ass deal on the place and it was next door to them what are the fucking odds lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

im getting ready to plant about 4 acres of fall crops and they have known this for a while now 
they got all pissy when i was like WTF why are yall baiting hogs in the middle of shit im getting ready to plant


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

if anything bait them away from what im disking up 
they were like we always put our feeders out here " the owner " lets us do it 
i popped off where the fuck have yall been ? the bank says i own this place when its paid off he has nothing to do with it anymore he's paid


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i wasnt trying to be a dick but dont wait till i put a disk on the tractor to go and put feeders out in what you know is about to get worked


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, I wouldn't be able to do it. I have this feeling I'm gonna end up building a mother in law suit for my fiancees mother. 
This is gonna get interesting I just.know it. Oh well, at least I'll have someone to watch the kids.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i wasnt trying to be a dick but dont wait till i put a disk on the tractor to go and put feeders out in what you know is about to get worked


Yea the (the owner always let us do it. I would be like, um I'm the owner now, did I miss this Convo? Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

You know how bad it sucks that my plant is so close to being done and I have no smoke.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i hate talking shit about em i really do but they make it too easy 
her dad doesnt work at all just watches sports and online gambles their money away 
has a sloppy ass garden 
shit i been here a month and have 300' of rows planted and cleaned up prolly 600' that was already planted when we got here this is personal garden that is worked by hand this isnt tractor work the tractor work is alot easier but its actually less productive then something you can actually tend to individual plants and not just throwing numbers out 
it only takes a couple hours a day a couple times a week and you can actually fill your freezers and your cabinets and make money 
but you have to get out of bed and off your ass to do it


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You know how bad it sucks that my plant is so close to being done and I have no smoke.


i dont want to hear it i have 20+ plants and no smoke


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

shit im planting watermelons next spring they go for 6 - 10 bucks on the side of the road for the 4th of july weekend


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

i planted about 50-75 of these when we first moved in im hoping they take flower i may have to build a cover for them out of that black garden cloth 
so the blooms dont fall off but supposedly they do great in arizona and new mexico so hopefully they do ok 
http://www.rareseeds.com/desert-king-watermelon/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i hate talking shit about em i really do but they make it too easy
> her dad doesnt work at all just watches sports and online gambles their money away
> has a sloppy ass garden
> shit i been here a month and have 300' of rows planted and cleaned up prolly 600' that was already planted when we got here this is personal garden that is worked by hand this isnt tractor work the tractor work is alot easier but its actually less productive then something you can actually tend to individual plants and not just throwing numbers out
> ...


I've been there. Used to help my papaw before he passed. That old man could work circles around me and when he got to hot he would just pick off one of his softball size tomatoes and just bit right into it. Didn't have any machinery to do the work for us as we had to do it ourselves. 
I'll be doing it again once I get my own, but I'll have a john deer to help along the way.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i dont want to hear it i have 20+ plants and no smoke


Yea, but are they two weeks from being done?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i planted about 50-75 of these when we first moved in im hoping they take flower i may have to build a cover for them out of that black garden cloth
> so the blooms dont fall off but supposedly they do great in arizona and new mexico so hopefully they do ok
> http://www.rareseeds.com/desert-king-watermelon/


Man that looks like a cantaloupe.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've been there. Used to help my papaw before he passed. That old man could work circles around me and when he got to hot he would just pick off one of his softball size tomatoes and just bit right into it. Didn't have any machinery to do the work for us as we had to do it ourselves.
> I'll be doing it again once I get my own, but I'll have a john deer to help along the way.


i got a old ford 60's model tractor  it slobbers oil but runs like a sewing machine 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, but are they two weeks from being done?


hmm i could chop em in two weeks


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Man that looks like a cantaloupe.


ya it does supposedly they sell like crazy from what i understand all the older folks jump on em


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i got a old ford 60's model tractor  it slobbers oil but runs like a sewing machine
> 
> 
> hmm i could chop em in two weeks


In all honesty I could go ahead and harvest the tops. Being the majority cloudy and what I've already experienced its good smoke. Idk, I'm not gonna do it yet, but I would really like to get some of it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol wont even make it till cure


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol wont even make it till cure


haha. I know right. Most of it would..
Oh shit, my lights are off.. Gonna take a side pic like you asked earlier now that the lights are off. Be back in a few min.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

I didn't adjust these so the pics are gonna big. May take a min to load.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

lots of sparkle and lots of white hairs nice looking buds think you have longer then you think you do >.<


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lots of sparkle and lots of white hairs nice looking buds think you have longer then you think you do >.<


Yea I know. I'm gonna let it continue, but I did take another test bud.

I'm thinking that it may be taken longer cause if you remember it took forever to even start flowering and when it did it was first male. Its all good. Last test bud I'm taking but we will see what she looks like in 2 weeks.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

id chop a cola and let it dry for real 
and that would prolly hold you over a real dry over a couple days is so much stronger then a quick dry


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> id chop a cola and let it dry for real
> and that would prolly hold you over a real dry over a couple days is so much stronger then a quick dry


Which one? The one in the most recent pics? I believe there are 3 different ones, or are you talking about the one that is the biggest?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

which ever is highest up on the main stalk would be the one i took


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

it would be the most matured


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

sorry was watering 
i have some taco ing going on with one of my AKR's the biggest one its in the strongest supersoil :/ hopefully it adapts


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

and it has white mosaic looking patches on it 
im sure its a cal/mag def most of them have it early on but its usually rust spots


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

almost looks like a house fly was nom noming on it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Your talking about yours right? If you see little white things on mine it was from me pollinating it. Still don't think it took and the other branch I'm converting Im not sure.its gonna turn. 
Do you know if its ever to late to attempt it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

I had to run to the grocery for some sugar. Made some tea but didnt have any sugar was a total wtf moment.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol na mine has mosaic on it by the looks of it 
and ya i think its a bit late to pollinate


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

and its cool i didnt miss ya  was pulling a troll photo bomb on the other auto top thread >.>


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol na mine has mosaic on it by the looks of it
> and ya i think its a bit late to pollinate


Not to pollinate to convert the branch. Its way to late to pollinate. I did that around the 2nd week of flower and I don't think it took. Oh well. I've been trying to convert this one branch and it doesn't seem to be working. Seems like every time I get them hair to recede they grow back. 
Stupid plant. 
LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

the problem is its prolly making balls but they are in the buds peel some of the buds back on that branch and see if its popping balls


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the problem is its prolly making balls but they are in the buds peel some of the buds back on that branch and see if its popping balls


I'll do it tomorrow. I'm Getting pretty high atm.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 29, 2014)

its shower time for me then es sleepy time 
nite bro dont smoke yourself sober


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its shower time for me then es sleepy time
> nite bro dont smoke yourself sober


haha, I wont do that. I smoke till I get to where I need to be then stop. 

It's not night time smoke though is the only problem. 

Oh well.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Night dude.
Have a good one.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 30, 2014)

Harvested off one top.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 30, 2014)

this fucking guy man 
like a fucking parrot 
you should play wheres waldo and see if you can figure out who im talking about ^.^


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> this fucking guy man
> like a fucking parrot
> you should play wheres waldo and see if you can figure out who im talking about ^.^


Only person I know of that repeats shit like a parrot is ub.
Am I right?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 1, 2014)

lol na dudes on ignore 
i would never put UB on ignore


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 1, 2014)

i bought some baby chickens and turkeys 
like hatchlings they are so cute


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Subcriminal (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got a climax as a freebie and was wondering if it was worth growing out but looks like it is. I hope mine looks as good as yours when I get around to growing it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

Subcriminal said:


> Just got a climax as a freebie and was wondering if it was worth growing out but looks like it is. I hope mine looks as good as yours when I get around to growing it.


That's why I started the thread for people who may end up with the seed and know what their up against. I've kept a pretty decent log on the grow so you should be able to see what happens from beginning to end. 

Be prepared though cause she stretches like a mofo so tie her down if space is an issue. 

I'll have a decent smoke report coming soon. I have some air drying and then it will be going into the jar. I'll more than likely me doing a two part smoke report cause the majority of the plant is still up and growing. 

So it will be a smoke report when harvested at 8 weeks and another when I pull the rest. More than likely gonna be 10 weeks so we will see what the difference is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

Very spicy peppery taste to this weed. Actually made me sneeze after I took my first hit from one of these buds.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

started with 30g wet, dry its 5.6g.
So that is an 86% loss.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jul 2, 2014)

New babies 
First 2 are turkeys a white palm and a bronze 
Then silver laced 
Austrlops 
And frizzle bantam crosses


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 2, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Palm_turkey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze_turkey
those are the kinds of turkey when they are all grown up im kinda excited


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

Are they two toms?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

What is your plan for them once they are grown? 

Man this weed has a bite to it. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 2, 2014)

really hard to sex turkeys with out a some kind of medical scope 
i have no idea the crude tests are like 80% accurate and they lead me to believe the bronze is a hen and the white palm is a tom but like i said its not 100% 
you flip them over and the hens will pull both legs up and the males will pull up one its a natural defensive thing but supposed to be fairly accurate


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 2, 2014)

the turkeys ill prolly butcher a tom if i get one for thanksgiving and keep a hen if they are both hens ill keep both of them 
females take 3 years to really start laying . atleast thats what the breeder told me i havent researched it so i dunno 
they are both pure bred so if i get some more from the hatchery i can breed em and sell em 1-2 week old poults go for 10 bucks a piece 
i got these for 8 but she was just trying to get a even number since she didnt have no change all i had was a $100 and $30 she couldnt break the hundred so cut me a deal lol saved a whole 4 bucks >.<


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 2, 2014)

drove a hour and a half to get these birds  so a 3 hr round trip 
but her birds hold ribbons so it was worth it IMO better then just buying some from commercial breeders i wanted something that was worth looking at 
and still produces


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 3, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyandotte_chicken 
the black and silver chicks
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp 
the black chicks
the yellow ones are called easter egger's they lay different color eggs one bird will be green or blue and could be brown or a yellow just depends
the yellow and black im not sure what they are gonna look like i know what they are but they were a accidental cross she had a frizzle that she didnt know was a rooster it looked like a hen and bred with some of her bantams before she caught it so no telling


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 3, 2014)

Pictures suck but here are 3 more tops.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 3, 2014)

Still have a little bit to harvest


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 3, 2014)

my jdp is finally starting to act right 
the other is the same as it was last time you saw it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 3, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my jdp is finally starting to act right
> the other is the same as it was last time you saw it


I would have to call it quits on that. 
I don't have the patience for a plant with down syndrome. 

Started harvesting parts of my plant.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 4, 2014)

its starting to look good 
i think the mid that made it is a male just have a feeling its growing really slow it was kinda stunted to start with 
i FIM'd alot of the larger ones i have some reacted by bushing some didnt im thinking the males dont like bushing 
that mid has a purple stem  


SirGreenThumb said:


> I would have to call it quits on that.
> I don't have the patience for a plant with down syndrome.
> 
> Started harvesting parts of my plant.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 4, 2014)

wouldnt it be a kick i the ass if that jdp was a male after all this lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jul 4, 2014)

One of them topped itself twice. I have no idea what oits doing lol

Jdp is first


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 5, 2014)

Go Tek! @tekdc911


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 5, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Go Tek! @tekdc911


 im stoked i think ill get a good pull and then flip and get another 
and this would be my second round crossing the positronics purple haze with a kc45 so i may even get some auto beans out of it if i grow enough out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 5, 2014)

Been busy harvesting today. Man may back hurts, I need to sit better while trimming.
Anyways, the wet weight of what I have taken down is 9.4oz and I have 18g that is dry right now and .4 of scissor hash.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 6, 2014)

Finished harvesting my plant this morning. Had 13 more buds to take down and trim, sorry no pics of them. The branch never converted so it was trashed. Looks like it will be a pretty decent pull.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

got some more chickens these are a lil older
but got a really good deal on em
plan on butchering most of those while my pretty ones get old enough to go in the coups

but anyways group shot but there are 3 on the floor took a seperate pic of those i ran out of room repotting gotta figure out something else to put them on or add some more lights ill prolly throw my cfl's in there and my other led so i can get more floor space lit up


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

ohh and got a little male wild cotton tail maybe 2-3 weeks old 
my dog and the neighbors dog was fighting over something i go over to em and break it up and realize that they was fighting over a baby bunny so my little female house bunny got a new boyfriend


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

Lookin good.
How do you go about not getting attached to the animals you are going to slaughter at a later date?

Here are some updates of what is going on in my tent. The bagseed looks kinda bad, not sure if its rootbound or what, but its on some new growth. I haven't added anything in a while so I have no idea at the moment. 
Super haze is doing well and the bagseed is a confirmed female. 
 

A top that has 3 more tops.  

Its a girl! 

I have no idea what is going on with this branch. It was one of the tops and it grew till it just blocked off on the end. Kept on growing outwards but not up. The branch is also flat and not round.  

Super Haze


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

well my oldlady wont even mess with em if she knows theyre getting butchered out 
me i could care less i was raised like that its meat i feed it it has a name 
but in the end its just meat that isnt frozen >.<
and i treat them a million times better then the commercial companies do 



the " taco " can be 
humidity too low 
temps too high 
highly overwatered 

just use the little search bar for " leaf taco "  

lol that plant has a mutation tripliod polyploid or whirl depends on who you ask lol 
i have a little mutant that topped itself twice and commenced the whirl also has a flat stem


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks.
Not sure what it is exactly. May be over watered which is possible. humidity is right, temp is good, only things left are overwater and rootbound. 
Guess I'll wait till the soil dries completely and go from there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, were not going to be moving when we thought.(of course)
Were gonna be in this place another 6 months. 
Oh well.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

those 45 crosses are some stink bombs bro 
super fat leaves


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

thats why i started repotting already its not that they are root bound its just when they dry up they bypass my filter


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> those 45 crosses are some stink bombs bro
> super fat leaves


Is that what the ones are in your pic with the fat leaves?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> thats why i started repotting already its not that they are root bound its just when they dry up they bypass my filter


Its in a 3 gal and been vegging for nearly 9 weeks. I was thinking about putting it in a 5 gal with new soil. What you think? Seems like it would be beneficial.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

first pic left hand front is one of the mids stunted start and just recovering
the other 2 are the purple haze x kc45
the pic with the cord in the middle just the back right is kc45 reg the other 3 are the purp x kc45
the big containers are AKR and the group pic on the left on the aluminum stand the group there is the shoreline and JDP and a mutant that i cant remember if its a mid or purp kc45 smells like the purp dont remember i think its marked just being lazy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

ok.
I have a purple dream germinating at the moment that I'm gonna put into a small container. Maybe a solo cup, or I may go buy a small container for it. Think I may end up staying 12/12. I like what it provides for me at the moment.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

im sticking to the plan 3 month veg or so then swap to vertical bulb and flip to 12/12


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

good luck on the PD 
my other JDP is just now getting its grow on 
its in the middle bucket in the little container just now has roots on the bottom


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im sticking to the plan 3 month veg or so then swap to vertical bulb and flip to 12/12


When I get the space I'm gonna have a veg and flower and then I can have a perpetual grow without issue. I'll more than likely get that light fixture I built for my friend back from him and use it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> good luck on the PD
> my other JDP is just now getting its grow on
> its in the middle bucket in the little container just now has roots on the bottom


Hopefully I wont need it.(fingers crossed)
Is that the one in the little container inside the big container?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

ya that baby is a month old >.<


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

wish one of the PD's would of made it but whatever 
is what it is


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

WOW, that is a huge plant for a month old. haha.
How many did you attempt with the pd?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

um 2 or 3 cant remember 
i think i had 2


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

the auto's are staggered planted 1 then a week later planted 2 then a week later planted another one 
setting up for a seed crop


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

ok, I have a total of 5 I think with one of them "germinating" 
was between that one and the kasi, but I cant seem to find a pic of (full size) kasi.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the auto's are staggered planted 1 then a week later planted 2 then a week later planted another one
> setting up for a seed crop


I could never get that branch to turn. Guess there is a time limit on when you have to do it. I only got a little over 3 oz from that plant. Guess that isn't too bad since it was male at first. LoL

Not sure if I want to use cs on the super haze or not. I'll figure it out by how she grows and when she starts to flower. If I can get the pd to sprout I'll keep it weather or not its male.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 10, 2014)

ya i couldnt find any full size pics either


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

*AUTO CLIMAX CH9*

Results are in...
I got 3.6oz from this plant. Not that much, but she is pretty good smoke.
Has mainly a spicy black peppery taste with a pine undertone.

Has not reached its peak yet from the cure, but so far the high is pleasant not too powerful (at the moment). Talkative, active sometimes dizzy though < not sure what that is about. Or you can smoke a bit more and go to sleep.

Doesn't do much for pain. I hurt my back, the scapula muscles around the bone have been real sore on my right side, could hardly get up and couldn't turn my head without shifting my whole body. Anyways this weed made it more bearable, but didn't take it away.

Smell is spicy peppery makes you sneeze or at least it has me.

Currently it lasts for around 3 hours( I think) Never really timed it. LoL

Here is an ounce


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, I haven't been around in a bit due to....... life. Yea.. Anyways, here are some updated pics of what I have going.
-Topped super haze 
- Purple Monkey
 



Anyone notice all of our threads getting locked?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 19, 2014)

I have my bagseed still but it is going through a horrible experiment so no pics of her atm.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 19, 2014)

??? 
i been at the hospital with my oldlady 
8.36 lbs 19.5 inches bouncing baby boy  
just came home to check on the animals and email and sit down for a minute


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???
> i been at the hospital with my oldlady
> 8.36 lbs 19.5 inches bouncing baby boy
> just came home to check on the animals and email and sit down for a minute


Congrats bro.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???
> i been at the hospital with my oldlady
> 8.36 lbs 19.5 inches bouncing baby boy
> just came home to check on the animals and email and sit down for a minute


Congratulations there bro!!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???
> i been at the hospital with my oldlady
> 8.36 lbs 19.5 inches bouncing baby boy
> just came home to check on the animals and email and sit down for a minute


Congrats brother!!!  bring on the cigars!! or er..blunt!! 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I have my bagseed still but it is going through a horrible experiment so no pics of her atm.


Hey my brotha from another motha, how you doin? sorry haven't been on much, got warned the other day. Been trying to keep low for a spell.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Congrats brother!!!  bring on the cigars!! or er..blunt!!
> 
> Hey my brotha from another motha, how you doin? sorry haven't been on much, got warned the other day. Been trying to keep low for a spell.


hey. just been busy with things.
you were warned?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry it took me so long to respond, been napping. Think I'm getting sick.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> hey. just been busy with things.
> you were warned?


Yes, can't talk about anything to do with him or I'm out. Thats why I haven't been in any threads where anyone can ask me anything.


----------



## Teltek (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yes, can't talk about anything to do with him or I'm out. Thats why I haven't been in any threads where anyone can ask me anything.


Warned !? Lol

That's what happens when you hang around with Rankster I prefer not to use his name because you and his clan always auto climax when his name is even whispered pmsl


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey SGT, ive got an auto im just starting and i may need to hit you up for some pointers along the way if thats cool with you. 
I had to clear out my flower tent, the 3 fems i had all hermied at about 30 dysdys. So Ill have 1500w to blast it with if needed.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Warned !? Lol
> 
> That's what happens when you hang around with Rankster I prefer not to use his name because you and his clan always auto climax when his name is even whispered pmsl


say whatever you want to say. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Warned !? Lol
> 
> That's what happens when you hang around with Rankster I prefer not to use his name because you and his clan always auto climax when his name is even whispered pmsl


>.>


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey SGT, ive got an auto im just starting and i may need to hit you up for some pointers along the way if thats cool with you.
> I had to clear out my flower tent, the 3 fems i had all hermied at about 30 dysdys. So Ill have 1500w to blast it with if needed.


what strain?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yes, can't talk about anything to do with him or I'm out. Thats why I haven't been in any threads where anyone can ask me anything.


That's odd, never heard of that rule before.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey SGT, ive got an auto im just starting and i may need to hit you up for some pointers along the way if thats cool with you.
> I had to clear out my flower tent, the 3 fems i had all hermied at about 30 dysdys. So Ill have 1500w to blast it with if needed.


No problem, hit me up when you need.
Tek knows more than I do about autos.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem, hit me up when you need.
> Tek knows more than I do about autos.


line 5 of paragraph 5 of article 2 in terms of service clearly states 
that no one can speak of the artist formerly known as " dank "


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

whoops quoted the wrong post 

abita purple haze lager 1 
tek 0


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

so ive been neglecting my plants and when we finally got home to stay i walked in my room and my plants were bypassing the filter 
not a bad thing in this case 
my room smelled the same as when you split open a unripe watermelon 
but my closet smells like skunk if that makes any sense


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

im drunk so whatvever i say is the unadulterated truth!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm a renegade. 
Dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank. Ditto......................


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

Be back soon. Need to run to the bank.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm a renegade.
> Dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank. Ditto......................


He's a douchebag


----------



## DeeLady (Jul 21, 2014)

Rosey you here? How is everyone doing?


----------



## DeeLady (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> im drunk so whatvever i say is the unadulterated truth!!!!


Rosey , Hold your head high sis. Look toward the sun there are brighter days ahead, Love you


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

cant get no green fuckin twn is dried up!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

l


DeeLady said:


> Rosey , Hold your head high sis. Look toward the sun there are brighter days ahead, Love you


love you sis!!! thank you...I hope you're right...


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Be back soon. Need to run to the bank.


hurry back bro! don't know where else to go


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't hurt anyone I jist try to get along with everybody..Im tired of feeling second best and I'm tired of being dead last. Wtf did I do. I try to be a good friend to everyone but somehow I always end up last. Wth is up with that????' I'm give out. Just give out.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> cant get no green fuckin twn is dried up!!!


Here you go Rosey...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm back. needed quarters for laundry.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is my Super Haze.. I like her growth, gonna make some seeds of her. 
 
Here is the Purple Monkey


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3209541


I'm smoking awesome weed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a bud that has been curing for what...Around 2 weeks I think...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, the cool mist humidifier that I got is freaking awesome. It doesn't actually spray anything in the air or whatever. There is a big filter in there that soaks up with water with a fan in the middle so all it does is add moister into the air without having to worry about water getting somewhere you don't want or need it. (I also have the bottom lining in my tent just in case there is a spill)

It raises the humidity 10-14% on low and 20-26% on high. Since I want it to stay between 40 and 50 its on low and usually stays around 43%. I know the super haze is loving the environment and my bagseed is to ugly for pics since I pruned the whole thing. LoL..But she is recovering from a transplant, pruning and environment change but she is growing back some new leaves and the new growth is looking better. (Just an experiment) 
The end result is I end up with bud, but how much is to be determined.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh, the cool mist humidifier that I got is freaking awesome. It doesn't actually spray anything in the air or whatever. There is a big filter in there that soaks up with water with a fan in the middle so all it does is add moister into the air without having to worry about water getting somewhere you don't want or need it. (I also have the bottom lining in my tent just in case there is a spill)
> 
> It raises the humidity 10-14% on low and 20-26% on high. Since I want it to stay between 40 and 50 its on low and usually stays around 43%. I know the super haze is loving the environment and my bagseed is to ugly for pics since I pruned the whole thing. LoL..But she is recovering from a transplant, pruning and environment change but she is growing back some new leaves and the new growth is looking better. (Just an experiment)
> The end result is I end up with bud, but how much is to be determined.


sorry I passed out fo a few minutes..Whats up???? pass that shit this way bro!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

ughhhhhh... Can't believe I passed out. Still drunk.. who wants to party with me???


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn... I'm a cheap drunk now!! woohoo!! Only 5/shots n I'm wasted..fuckin a!!! who needs weed??? not me!! not tonight!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

^^LOL^^


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ^^LOL^^


whats so funny???/ain't you ever seen a drunk peach before?? hahaha thank god for spell check!!! lmfao!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> whats so funny???/ain't you ever seen a drunk peach before?? hahaha thank god for spell check!!! lmfao!!


I never knew peaches could get drunk. 
That could be cool.. Cutting a hole in a peach fill hole with alcohol let sit for a few hours and then eat.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn... I'm a cheap drunk now!! woohoo!! Only 5/shots n I'm wasted..fuckin a!!! who needs weed??? not me!! not tonight!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3209584


wait a minute!!! I ain't got no catnip!!! Fuck!!!!



where the fuck is it?? Me don't know...


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

yeah!!! pour liquor in and funky peach comes out!!!


SirGreenThumb said:


> I never knew peaches could get drunk.
> That could be cool.. Cutting a hole in a peach fill hole with alcohol let sit for a few hours and then eat.


----------



## DeeLady (Jul 21, 2014)

Rosey, You still hitting the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

DeeLady said:


> Rosey, You still hitting the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao


yep!!! got a whole liter...gonna drink some more!!


----------



## DeeLady (Jul 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> yep!!! got a whole liter...gonna drink some more!!


Just put a nipple on the end of it!!!


----------



## DeeLady (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll be back on later I have to build this darn resume...


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

lj


DeeLady said:


> Just put a nipple on the end of it!!!


wheres the nipple??? lmfao


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

okee dokee well if no one wants to party with me, I'll start a new thread! 

Here I go!!!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> what strain?


Hey Tek, All I can tell you is that it's a purple auto. Sorry can't be more specific but that's all i know, lol
Cpl questions.
Should I go up to the final pot size from the start?
Right now i can't keep it under 18/6 under an hid, just a t5. Could i just move it from the t5 to the tent with hids for 6 to 8 hrs a day? 
When it starts flowering would 12/12 of 1200w be better than 18/6 of just t5?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 21, 2014)

smokin loud....I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey Tek, All I can tell you is that it's a purple auto. Sorry can't be more specific but that's all i know, lol
> Cpl questions.
> Should I go up to the final pot size from the start?
> Right now i can't keep it under 18/6 under an hid, just a t5. Could i just move it from the t5 to the tent with hids for 6 to 8 hrs a day?
> When it starts flowering would 12/12 of 1200w be better than 18/6 of just t5?


I like to go to the final pot size so I don't have to transplant later.

I would think it would be better under the 12/12 with the more light. Tek will know better than I.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I like to go to the final pot size so I don't have to transplant later.
> 
> I would think it would be better under the 12/12 with the more light. Tek will know better than I.


That's kind of what i was thinking, but wanted to get some experienced input on it.
This is the GBP 
It's the only 1 left after the others hermied.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> That's kind of what i was thinking, but wanted to get some experienced input on it.
> This is the GBP View attachment 3209658
> It's the only 1 left after the others hermied.


Fingers crossed. 
How much longer?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

8/4 will be 7wks. Hope she holds out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> 8/4 will be 7wks. Hope she holds out.


Well even if she gets them as well the smoke should be just fine. 
What have you done with your other plants? Are they still flowering else where?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey Tek, All I can tell you is that it's a purple auto. Sorry can't be more specific but that's all i know, lol
> Cpl questions.
> Should I go up to the final pot size from the start?
> Right now i can't keep it under 18/6 under an hid, just a t5. Could i just move it from the t5 to the tent with hids for 6 to 8 hrs a day?
> When it starts flowering would 12/12 of 1200w be better than 18/6 of just t5?


well hmmm......
you could just move it would be the best bet 
but honestly it would get old after a while if you not worried about fluffy buds i would just flower under the t-5's 
they really do make frostier buds IMO 
and usually final pot from start is the best unless you need to stunt them for space or something 
i start in party cups but i have the timing and transplanting down to a art pretty much they dont even stumble just keep on keeping on


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just her, and some Mandalay and NL cuttings i just put in. This was the purple monkey right before i had to chop it.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> well hmmm......
> you could just move it would be the best bet
> but honestly it would get old after a while if you not worried about fluffy buds i would just flower under the t-5's
> they really do make frostier buds IMO
> ...


Ok cool, Ive done a few complete runs with t5s with good results. So that wouldnt be a problem, was just wondering which would be best intensity or duration. If I run under the t5s i can run 24 if thats better. I have a few 300w equiv cfls i can add also.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2014)

ya bro 
flouro's do just fine i grew with them for years before upgrading 
i never had a issue with fluffy buds 
i grew fluffy buds but 
i had no problems with it


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

If I was running a strong indica, or for some reason a DWC under the t5s i would get good dense buds. The others weren't really fluffy, just not as compact.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 21, 2014)

This was a T5 cfl grow i did.


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> say whatever you want to say. Doesn't matter to me.


Okidokie 

Rankster is a liar a cheat and a fraud who loves to play the victim


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> line 5 of paragraph 5 of article 2 in terms of service clearly states
> that no one can speak of the FRAUDSTER formerly known as "RANK "


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> cant get no green fuckin twn is dried up!!!


Wow and with your hookups you're dry ? Pmsl


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's odd, never heard of that rule before.


Makes total sense to anyone who's not in the Rankster clan


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I don't hurt anyone I jist try to get along with everybody..Im tired of feeling second best and I'm tired of being dead last. Wtf did I do. I try to be a good friend to everyone but somehow I always end up last. Wth is up with that????' I'm give out. Just give out.


Victim


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm a renegade.
> Dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank dank. Ditto......................


Musta been quite a mess as you auto climaxed 9 times there


----------



## main cola (Jul 22, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Victim


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 22, 2014)

Wassup SGT..sorry if I got your thread bombed, just wanted to pop in this mornin and say howdy..got some stuff to get done around here today. 

Holla at me sometime bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 22, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Makes total sense to anyone who's not in the Rankster clan


No, it makes since to understand the rules, you obviously do not. There is no rule that states that you cannot talk about a member that was banned if there were then a whole lot of others would be banned. 

If you have something you want to say to me then say it and stop beating around the bush. 
You may think that your little quips are amusing but they're not.(only people who find this amusing are people who get off on others being unhappy.) If you want to participate in the thread by all means, but if all you want to do is talk about people in a negative light and make sigs about them as well then you can stay out of my thread. 

Take all of your 12 posts and get some knowledge around the forum, meet some good people and stay away from people who thrive off the misery of others.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 22, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wassup SGT..sorry if I got your thread bombed, just wanted to pop in this mornin and say howdy..got some stuff to get done around here today.
> 
> Holla at me sometime bro


Its cool. No worries here. 
Post all you like here I don't mind.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool. No worries here.
> Post all you like here I don't mind.


Ok bro, thanks. How things going? You still looking for a new place?


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 22, 2014)

I played victim once... 

Then, my wife told me to stop playing with myself.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 22, 2014)

>.> space issue's ?


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> people who thrive off the misery of others.


Isn't that what Rankster n stu are doing by selling there inferior hermi laden beanz ?


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3210787
> >.> space issue's ?


Very untidy and messy as always, not much changes, and to think you also believe yourself to be a breeder pmsl


----------



## Teltek (Jul 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> it makes since to understand the rules, you obviously do not.


Mmmm

Not understanding the rules or complying to polite requests is what got the Rankster the boot here, isn't it ? Lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

edited* it was just wrong what i said and if you saw it i apologize and if not  
im actually finding this a bit entertaining


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Very untidy and messy as always, not much changes, and to think you also believe yourself to be a breeder pmsl


Have i offended you in some way? 

I understand the fact that this is just a troll account of yours, but no reason to start anything with me.. 
I am assuming that this is unclebuck or possibly BD or maybe I'm totally off and if so I apologize for the names even coming out of my mouth ...
But this is kinda uncalled for.... 
I haven't talked to dank since the last time you have probably 
and what involvement I had with him was strictly an online someone to bullshit with relationship... 
So lashing out at me isn't going to do you much good brother. 
I hope that one day you find something that makes you happy in life that will fill the void that you are trying to fill now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> I played victim once...
> 
> Then, my wife told me to stop playing with myself.


http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=51776
good thing she made you stop i heard it could be fatal 
#autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Have i offended you in some way?
> 
> But this is kinda uncalled for....
> 
> ...


Your grow space is offensive as is that of your claim to be a breeder.

Is it kinda or kinda not uncalled for ?

Who mentioned Rank ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> *Who mentioned Rank ?*


 you do like every post .......


Teltek said:


> Your grow space is offensive as is that of your claim to be a breeder.
> 
> Is it kinda or kinda not uncalled for ?
> 
> Who mentioned Rank ?


i was in the middle of transplanting 
sorry mom ill keep my room cleaner from now on


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

you act like breeding is rocket science ......
*everything* ive bred was stress tested and showed no signs of a hermi trait before i ever bred *anything*


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

and im not selling beans so who the fuck cares


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you act like breeding is rocket science ......
> *everything* ive bred was stress tested and showed no signs of a hermi trait before i ever bred *anything*


Pmsl you don't possess the skill or growing environment to be a successful breeder, it takes time, skill and determination not to mention growing out high amounts of the seeds bred to test for stability, you're simply playing at it, your not breeding lol
I'm sure I saw one of your plants go full hermi on you a while back but I'm uncertain if it was one of your own concoctions.


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you do like every post .......


Not in that particular post 




tekdc911 said:


> i was in the middle of transplanting


So what's your excuse for the rest of the time ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Pmsl you don't possess the skill or growing environment to be a successful breeder, it takes time, skill and determination not to mention growing out high amounts of the seeds bred to test for stability, you're simply playing at it, your not breeding lol
> I'm sure I saw one of your plants go full hermi on you a while back but I'm uncertain if it was one of your own concoctions.


rofl not without CS none of mine hermi
if you see a hermi i posted it was just whatever branch i sprayed
you are sadly mistaken sir


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> Not in that particular post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


life gets in the way sometimes 
im not sure if you know this but pot naturally grows in dirt


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/breed
 
i only had so many beans to work with 
so i chose some to keep indoors that resembled the mother and sent the ones with stretched nodes outside to do their thing


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> rofl not without CS none of mine hermi
> if you see a hermi i posted it was just whatever branch i sprayed
> you are sadly mistaken sir


PMSL as I said I was "uncertain" however if you believe that your "breeds" rotflmfao will "never" hermi you really are delusional even more so for a few seeds that were made with little or no parental selection, or improper selection,by incompetent "breeders" with little knowledge of genetics


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm chuck the pollen chucker. I like to chuck pollen. So how much pollen could a pollen chucker chuck if a pollen chucker could chuck pollen?

Maybe tekdc knows the answer ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

the mom was a positronic purple haze #1 that was vegg'd on 24/0 for almost 7 months it was my choice out of the 3 beans i had 
it was defoliated , pinched, mainlined , fim'd on every side shoot , rootbound for a few months at a time and i flowered it without a timer  
and it didnt hermi so im pretty sure its stable . positronics is a very reputable breeder they have been in the game for a very long time and have a solid name for themselves
the father was selected out of 5 males i had of kc45
short nodes , early flower and trich production , was how i chose
i never said i wont get hermi's but i highly doubt ill get any out of these F1's


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

so you are honestly telling me if you found a gem you wouldnt breed it ?
cut the shit .... you can poke fun and act like a little kid all you want .... you know you would 
so why talk shit about someone else who is breeding for their own collection 
if i wasted time oh well 
if it works out for me oh well ..... 
i promise it will have no effect on your daily life either way


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the mom was a positronic purple haze #1 that was vegg'd on 24/0 for almost 7 months it was my choice out of the 3 beans i had
> it was defoliated , pinched, mainlined , fim'd on every side shoot , rootbound for a few months at a time and i flowered it without a timer
> and it didnt hermi so im pretty sure its stable . positronics is a very reputable breeder they have been in the game for a very long time and have a solid name for themselves
> the father was selected out of 5 males i had of kc45
> ...


That clearly falls into the little or no selection category


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so you are honestly telling me if you found a gem you wouldnt breed it ?
> cut the shit .... you can poke fun and act like a little kid all you want .... you know you would
> so why talk shit about someone else who is breeding for their own collection
> if i wasted time oh well
> ...


I've had gems that I've kept as mothers for as long as 9yrs and have never considered breeding


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> I've had gems that I've kept as mothers for as long as 9yrs and have never considered breeding


why so closed minded ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> I've had gems that I've kept as mothers for as long as 9yrs and have never considered breeding


you have a vegetable garden ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> That clearly falls into the little or no selection category


well shit ...... im gonna go chop all my plants down now


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

lol google
rollitup pmsl >.< 
and see if you can find your main account


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2014)

Well after reading all the BS, it seems like Teltek is bored, sad, or has nothing better to do. Lol.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well after reading all the BS, it seems like Teltek is bored, sad, or has nothing better to do. Lol.


lol honestly i was bored with nothing to do so i kept feeding the troll  
he's a little off but kinda grows on you in a weird way 
i think i may have figured out who it is


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2014)

Hahaha. Oh us stoners. lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Hahaha. Oh us stoners. lol


lol 
so im on a search in my grow space 
im trying to find the one plant that my filter doesnt handle 
im sure its just one and i think its a male 
i been separating them one at a time 
and i think ive found it 
i have a few skunky ones but this one reeks 
i have 2 filters one on each side of my fan one is a good one and one was a shitty coconut shell one that they described to be the real thing and then ignored my emails for a return so i just stuck it on the exhaust for the hell of it 
but the real skunky strains still smell through the filter so im guessing its time for a new one or to get some new carbon at the least


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you have a vegetable garden ?


More fruit than vegetables per say but yeah I'd guess you'd call it a vegetable garden we just think of it as our back yard. I love watermelons which we'll be picking very shortly. Got lots of squash that'll be ready for Halloween and carving with the grand kids the strawberries have been and gone but the late cropping raspberries will be harvesting soon. Salad crops etc and of course my outdoor summer crop of some Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol google
> rollitup pmsl >.<
> and see if you can find your main account


I'm not that old that I forget my main account, yet, ya idjut


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well after reading all the BS, it seems like Teltek is bored, sad, or has nothing better to do. Lol.


The joys of later yrs and retirement


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> why so closed minded ?


I've never felt like polluting the genetic pool as you have done so.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you do like every post .......
> 
> i was in the middle of transplanting
> sorry mom ill keep my room cleaner from now on View attachment 3210929 View attachment 3210930


Lookin good Tekki, how you doin bro?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> rofl not without CS none of mine hermi
> if you see a hermi i posted it was just whatever branch i sprayed
> you are sadly mistaken sir


The ignore button works wonders..I dunno why people get off being jerks. 

Guess it makes them feel big behind their big bad computer screens..lol


----------



## Teltek (Jul 23, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> The ignore button works wonders..I dunno why people get off being jerks.
> 
> Guess it makes them feel big behind their big bad computer screens..lol


Jerking off is an excellent method getting off rosey but surely you already know this ?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2014)

Hahaha I can't hear you!!

silly rabbit


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey SGT, stopped by to say howdy! 

Peace..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 23, 2014)

Teltek said:


> I've never felt like polluting the genetic pool as you have done so.


yep i like polluting my gene pool 
good shit x good shit = polluted shit 

im glad you see it that way 


im gonna flip it around and say im preserving a endangered species on the verge of being extinct


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow there has been a lot going on in here. LoL

Got some pics of the super haze and purple monkey 

Purple monkey



Super Haze
(Think I may have found a way for 6 main tops.)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey SGT, stopped by to say howdy!
> 
> Peace..


Hello. Sorry I haven't been around much. 
Life gets in the way of computer time. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hello. Sorry I haven't been around much.
> Life gets in the way of computer time. LoL
> View attachment 3212975


I hear that!! Been busy myself. That and avoiding trolls, full time job here lately..lol

That Super Haze looks great bro, 6 tops? Super nice


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hear that!! Been busy myself. That and avoiding trolls, full time job here lately..lol
> 
> That Super Haze looks great bro, 6 tops? Super nice


Thanks. Hoping for 6 tops. Looks like it will be.
Looking at seeds atm.  
Thinking about getting liberty haze





*Cannabis Cup Winner 2011*

Liberty haze is a cross of G13 male with a fast flowering Chem Dawg 91. Liberty Haze has both Indica and sativa characteristics with one perfect talent - a fast flowering time (8 to 9 weeks). A medium tall plant with substantial girth and big fat calyxes, she performs excellently in both indoor and outdoor environments.

Long dense colas start to really fatten up in the last three weeks with dense trichome production with beautiful contrasting red and purple hairs. The Liberty Haze buzz is immediate and long lasting with an alert and euphoric cerebral effect.

It has a distinct and refreshing lime taste and fragrance.

Lab tests have rated the THC content at up to 25 percent

type: Indica/Sativa
yield: 650gr/m2
height: 90-100cm
flower time: 60-65 days
harvest time: End September/Early October
thc: 25%
cbd: 1.8%
genetics: G13 x Chem Dawg 91


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks. Hoping for 6 tops. Looks like it will be.
> Looking at seeds atm.
> Thinking about getting liberty haze
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds great! Right up my alley too, sounds like it would help me. I'm finally getting some green next weekend. Been out for nearly three weeks ...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow, that sounds great! Right up my alley too, sounds like it would help me. I'm finally getting some green next weekend. Been out for nearly three weeks ...lol


That sucks. Hope you get some good smoke.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That sucks. Hope you get some good smoke.


Thanks, me too!! 
They finally brought my dinner...lol 

Fried catfish and sliced tomatoes. Mmm mmm good!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2014)

Wake n bake!

A blunt full of climax helps the medicine go down, in the most de-light-ful waaaayyyyyyy....


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wake n bake!
> 
> A blunt full of climax helps the medicine go down, in the most de-light-ful waaaayyyyyyy....
> 
> View attachment 3213653


Sounds delish!! However it is nap time for me 

Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2014)

I've discovered one shot of silver tequila gives me the same buzz as one blunt..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2014)

Where you at man? I mean..geesh

Its gettin awful quiet round here..


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey sir green thumb, just was gonna stop by and whore up your thread a little. I had this freebie auto climax and really started looking at this strain since it was my first auto and so far all around best plant I have grown. Im halfway through harvest and will be suprized if I dont get 5zips.


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Heres my auto climax.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Heres my auto climax.


looking good. I had some major issues with mine and I even chopped it a little early. Mine was going to go clear over 9 weeks.
Mine was free as well and it hermied on me in the beginning.


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

9 weeks total? The ch9 i started on may17th broke soil, give or take a day. I didnt count time on this grow at all. The pics I just took are after I harvested 1/3 of the plant. started in a 15 gallon fabric pot using super soil, I would order a pack of this. I have 3 other autos that started at the same time, easily have another month to go.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

mine was at 9 weeks when I chopped it down and it wasn't done. there was only like maybe 15%amber if that. 
have you checked your trichomes on that plant?


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have no ambers yet, I just looked at a calender and im at a little over 10 weeks from seed. This is only my 4th grow but its as done as anything I have ever grown. I harvested 1/3 or the plant that was 99% receded hairs and all milky trichs. The other buds were still throwing white hairs so going to wait another week.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> I have no ambers yet, I just looked at a calender and im at a little over 10 weeks from seed. This is only my 4th grow but its as done as anything I have ever grown. I harvested 1/3 or the plant that was 99% receded hairs and all milky trichs. The other buds were still throwing white hairs so going to wait another week.


depending on where you like your high you probably did right. when the majority is cloudy its at its peak thc. 
have you tried any of it yet?


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Na, its gonna take a bit to dry and cure, it already smells amazing. Its funny I just grew some delicious CC and it didnt resemble that, but this climax smells like candy.


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow those pics suck, I will take some time to get some better ones without the hps on.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2014)

Banana why you trying to be a troll.

If not pay respect to the grow. Get your own thread to make comment like you do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Banana why you trying to be a troll.
> 
> If not pay respect to the grow. Get your own thread to make comment like you do.


he was referring to his own pics. Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Na, its gonna take a bit to dry and cure, it already smells amazing. Its funny I just grew some delicious CC and it didnt resemble that, but this climax smells like candy.


Mine smelt like black pepper. Not anymore, but while it was growing. Made me sneeze a few times. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mine smelt like black pepper. Not anymore, but while it was growing. Made me sneeze a few times. Lol


Cool, I know you were hoping that would go away. Just too fresh was all  What's it smell like now? curious..


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Cool, I know you were hoping that would go away. Just too fresh was all  What's it smell like now? curious..


It smells like MJ what do you think...bahahaha...what's up rosey? You're the only one left on my news feed OMG what happened here? Where's Bak and the gang? I go away for a little while and everything changes, what's up with that huh? lol

BTW, I'm back to using CFLs and MG soil......it's cheaper


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

you make me want to go in my room and start trashing shit with pics like that  

lol jk jk very nice bro what strain is that ? and is it main lined or just topped ?


RIKNSTEIN said:


> It smells like MJ what do you think...bahahaha...what's up rosey? You're the only one left on my news feed OMG what happened here? Where's Bak and the gang? I go away for a little while and everything changes, what's up with that huh? lol
> 
> BTW, I'm back to using CFLs and MG soil......it's cheaper
> View attachment 3217467


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> It smells like MJ what do you think...bahahaha...what's up rosey? You're the only one left on my news feed OMG what happened here? Where's Bak and the gang? I go away for a little while and everything changes, what's up with that huh? lol
> 
> BTW, I'm back to using CFLs and MG soil......it's cheaper
> View attachment 3217467


HAHA you so funny  oh hell man..where do I start???? 
Baka's in the den hibernating, Dank went AWOL never to be heard from again and Stewie..I really dunno. I thought I did but I'm not sure right now. So there are no more "followers" as the proverbial king has permanently left the building. Funny thing is, I am pretty sure nobody really cares too much. Ah well, such is life! and the sun shall rise again 

Nice fuckin plant brother!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Cool, I know you were hoping that would go away. Just too fresh was all  What's it smell like now? curious..


It turned very earthy pungent.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> It smells like MJ what do you think...bahahaha...what's up rosey? You're the only one left on my news feed OMG what happened here? Where's Bak and the gang? I go away for a little while and everything changes, what's up with that huh? lol
> 
> BTW, I'm back to using CFLs and MG soil......it's cheaper
> View attachment 3217467


Looking good. 
I used to use mg soil all the time but it has too many gnats for my liking.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It turned very earthy pungent.


Hmmmmm... and the smoke, I bet its killer by now, eh?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> HAHA you so funny  oh hell man..where do I start????
> Baka's in the den hibernating, Dank went AWOL never to be heard from again and Stewie..I really dunno. I thought I did but I'm not sure right now. So there are no more "followers" as the proverbial king has permanently left the building. Funny thing is, I am pretty sure nobody really cares too much. Ah well, such is life! and the sun shall rise again
> 
> Nice fuckin plant brother!!


I think it more has to do with drama. All the people in our group hate drama and it started following him.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> HAHA you so funny  oh hell man..where do I start????
> Baka's in the den hibernating, Dank went AWOL never to be heard from again and Stewie..I really dunno. I thought I did but I'm not sure right now. So there are no more "followers" as the proverbial king has permanently left the building. Funny thing is, I am pretty sure nobody really cares too much. Ah well, such is life! and the sun shall rise again
> 
> Nice fuckin plant brother!!



Thanks, I'm doing much smaller grows now, with the girls moving in and all, only about 3 to 4 at a time...perpetual of course, haha...gota keep stocked...and they'll all be back hopefully, hell I took a few months cuz of the new house, just hope no one got into trouble


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think it more has to do with drama. All the people in our group hate drama and it started following him.


and is still following everyone that associated with him


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hmmmmm... and the smoke, I bet its killer by now, eh?


Not really. I chopped it too early. I'm actually out of it. I smoked it all already. 
I have a bad tendency to do that. haha. oh well.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Thanks, I'm doing much smaller grows now, with the girls moving in and all, only about 3 to 4 at a time...perpetual of course, haha...gota keep stocked...and they'll all be back hopefully, hell I took a few months cuz of the new house, just hope no one got into trouble


i just moved in a new place as well but i couldnt wait more then a few weeks to get going 
trying to see if a closet will pay for a house


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i just moved in a new place as well but i couldnt wait more then a few weeks to get going
> trying to see if a closet will pay for a house


i meant in " theory " of course was just doing the math and not acting on it >.<


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not really. I chopped it too early. I'm actually out of it. I smoked it all already.
> I have a bad tendency to do that. haha. oh well.


I knew you chopped early, dammit man..all gone already? hahaha to be expected. 

You wait all that time and it's just so damn nice to enjoy the fruits of labor..



tekdc911 said:


> i just moved in a new place as well but i couldnt wait more then a few weeks to get going
> trying to see if a closet will pay for a house


Bet your enjoying the hell out of having it all done. Cheers bro.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Bet your enjoying the hell out of having it all done. Cheers bro.


lemme see if i can get my significant other to post some pics >.>


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I knew you chopped early, dammit man..all gone already? hahaha to be expected.
> 
> You wait all that time and it's just so damn nice to enjoy the fruits of labor..
> 
> ...


haha yea.. I did it without actually checking the tris. Bad idea.. will never do that again.. I have 3 going at the moment.
The super haze is doing great. My bagseed is (recovering) and the purple monkey is growing well, just don't know what to expect yet.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha yea.. I did it without actually checking the tris. Bad idea.. will never do that again.. I have 3 going at the moment.
> The super haze is doing great. My bagseed is (recovering) and the purple monkey is growing well, just don't know what to expect yet.


Been there bro..lol yeah, I always check the trichs. I like them a little less than half amber, depending on the strain.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lemme see if i can get my significant other to post some pics >.>


Cool...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Been there bro..lol yeah, I always check the trichs. I like them a little less than half amber, depending on the strain.


Yea, I need to get away from the couchlock strains and stick to sativas. 

Smoking shit that makes me lazy isn't good for anyone. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

there were two of these fuckers that decided to fly in the only window in the house without a screen >.> guess a screen door is pointless with out a screen but NE ways he caught the business end of a broom 
 auto's kicking off  mid the white spots are seimen to increase bud production ...... actually its organic pesticide had already sprayed but still finding a Caterpillar every couple of days so i figured id dust them and let it sit for a couple days then clean them up 
 have a bunch that look just like this


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I need to get away from the couchlock strains and stick to sativas.
> 
> Smoking shit that makes me lazy isn't good for anyone. LoL


Haha naw, can't be lazy now  I like the Sativa high, gets me revved up for my day. I need to find a good one that I can actually afford. My discount days are over..lmfao!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3217479 there were two of these fuckers that decided to fly in the only window in the house without a screen >.> guess a screen door is pointless with out a screen but NE ways he caught the business end of a broom
> View attachment 3217480 auto's kicking off View attachment 3217481 mid the white spots are seimen to increase bud production ...... actually its organic pesticide had already sprayed but still finding a Caterpillar every couple of days so i figured id dust them and let it sit for a couple days then clean them up
> View attachment 3217482 have a bunch that look just like this View attachment 3217483


Looking good bro. 
Should have stuck to the semen reference. That shit works. haha


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3217479 there were two of these fuckers that decided to fly in the only window in the house without a screen >.> guess a screen door is pointless with out a screen but NE ways he caught the business end of a broom
> View attachment 3217482 have a bunch that look just like this View attachment 3217483


  poor froggy...

View attachment 3217480 auto's kicking off View attachment 3217481 mid the white spots are seimen to increase bud production ...... actually its organic pesticide had already sprayed but still finding a Caterpillar every couple of days so i figured id dust them and let it sit for a couple days then clean them up[/QUOTE]

Hahaha I was just over there earlier..lol

That auto looks great Tekk  What spray did you use?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> poor froggy...
> 
> View attachment 3217480 auto's kicking off View attachment 3217481 mid the white spots are seimen to increase bud production ...... actually its organic pesticide had already sprayed but still finding a Caterpillar every couple of days so i figured id dust them and let it sit for a couple days then clean them up


Hahaha I was just over there earlier..lol

That auto looks great Tekk  What spray did you use?[/QUOTE]
Semen spray. works every time. Adds those precious hormones that the cannabis plants love so much.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> and is still following everyone that associated with him


tell me about it..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> poor froggy...


lol thats a bat


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hahaha I was just over there earlier..lol
> 
> That auto looks great Tekk  What spray did you use?


Semen spray. works every time. Adds those precious hormones that the cannabis plants love so much. [/QUOTE]
nobody likes a smartass..LMFAO  well okay, we do..we're all a bunch of smartasses!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol thats a bat


oh FUCK! 

yikes..!!!! guess I'm still high..lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

first was sprayed with tek's secret sauce well its more of a whipped topping  
it was watered down " worry free " which is just organic pymethrin and then used the worry free dust like 2 days later


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> oh FUCK!
> 
> yikes..!!!! guess I'm still high..lol


Here is a fun way to kill a bat.
Throw a brick in the air and they will follow it back to the ground.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> first was sprayed with tek's secret sauce well its more of a whipped topping
> it was watered down " worry free " which is just organic pymethrin and then used the worry free dust like 2 days later


Is that the bagseed that I sent you?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> oh FUCK!
> 
> yikes..!!!! guess I'm still high..lol


my old lady was freaking the fuck out tellin me to kill em 
i was like with what cant shoot em 
she hands me the broom >.< i laughed at first then played baseball 
when i landed on that one the second one figured out real fast how to get back out


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Is that the bagseed that I sent you?


ya the mid is one of the mids i culled the rest i think i started 5 and that was the only one that made the cut


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is a fun way to kill a bat.
> Throw a brick in the air and they will follow it back to the ground.


I want video..

lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

but that pesticide is safe to use up until harvest like even the day before on veggies so im sure if i clean it off before flower ill be fine


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya the mid is one of the mids i culled the rest i think i started 5 and that was the only one that made the cut


Its looks very familiar. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its looks very familiar. LoL


gee wonder why...lol

I had some FL dankass bud the other day. It was amazing. I couldn't feel my body


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I want video..
> 
> lol


It appears as though no one has filmed it. Sorry. I'll look later some more to see if I can find it. Just realized what time it is and I need to get ready for work.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> but that pesticide is safe to use up until harvest like even the day before on veggies so im sure if i clean it off before flower ill be fine


What kind is it, seriously..

Haha..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

does yours not like being fed ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What kind is it, seriously..
> 
> Haha..


" worry free "


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It appears as though no one has filmed it. Sorry. I'll look later some more to see if I can find it. Just realized what time it is and I need to get ready for work.


How did I know you would actually try to find one..lmfao!!

Hit me up sometime, miss talkin to yer ass..


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> does yours not like being fed ?





tekdc911 said:


> " worry free "


there's another smartass for ya..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How did I know you would actually try to find one..lmfao!!
> 
> Hit me up sometime, miss talkin to yer ass..


haha its what I do. 
Google bats chasing flying objects..

Ok, I really need to go now. 
See you later everyone.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> there's another smartass for ya..lol


>.< was a legit question because mine doesnt like veg feed  
and the product is called worry free its a powder and spray they sell at walmart


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

its made from chrysanthemums


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha its what I do.
> Google bats chasing flying objects..
> 
> Ok, I really need to go now.
> See you later everyone.


Get the fuck out man! haha j/k brother..be safe


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> >.< was a legit question because mine doesnt like veg feed
> and the product is called worry free its a powder and spray they sell at walmart





tekdc911 said:


> its made from chrysanthemums


hit me on PM and let me know what it is when you get a chance. You got me curious as hell


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

Stomach's growling. Done been up too late.. 

I think I'm gonna cook me this ribeye steak I thawed out earlier.

Beech..you go back to sleep?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha its what I do.
> Google bats chasing flying objects..
> 
> Ok, I really need to go now.
> See you later everyone.


I did but nothing very interesting..found this though. Totally off the subject but sick man..









I'm about to lay down for a while now. Later!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you make me want to go in my room and start trashing shit with pics like that
> 
> lol jk jk very nice bro what strain is that ? and is it main lined or just topped ?


haha, I used to think the same thing bro, and then I tried subs supersoil with great results but. found MG did the same thing only cheaper  that's what that girl is in, and very little nutes at all, and she' my cross of Lemon Haze x OG #18...I call it my Lemon HOG #1  ...in a 1/2 Oz sample she averaged at 27% THC level


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Looking good.
> I used to use mg soil all the time but it has too many gnats for my liking.


Yeah, they like the peat but if you put a thin layer of perlite on top they wont mess with it, I don't have any gnats myself, not for quite some time anyway, cuz I still water them with Neem Oil during veg, it's cheap, natural and effective


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 31, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Banana why you trying to be a troll.
> 
> If not pay respect to the grow. Get your own thread to make comment like you do.


I thumbed through the forum. And how Is posting pics and info on the strain this thread is about trolling?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> I thumbed through the forum. And how Is posting pics and info on the strain this thread is about trolling?


Its not bro. some of us are just a little jaded by posers. Not you, you seem straight to me. Just know its nothing personal  some folks been trying to cause grief around here.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> I thumbed through the forum. And how Is posting pics and info on the strain this thread is about trolling?


In all honesty, I don't remember making the post, was quite drunk last night haha.

I obviously made a mistake thinking you were talking about the OP's pictures, not your own.

Things we do when were drunk haha.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> In all honesty, I don't remember making the post, was quite drunk last night haha.
> 
> I obviously made a mistake thinking you were talking about the OP's pictures, not your own.
> 
> Things we do when were drunk haha.


I was LOL when I saw that last night..

Good morning\after noon sunshine!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I guess its about time for a pic update.
First I would like to say excuse the horrible looking bagseed. She is growing back all her leaves and attempting to flower.. LoL
The super haze is still doing great and I have in fact managed to get 6 main tops. She has also started flowering and stretching. I have decided to not attempt to train her and let her grow. Hopefully it doesn't grow into the light if it starts to get to that point than I will have to.
Purple monkey is doing well also.
Forgot to mention I have a topped cherry tomato plant in there as well.

Ok, enough talk pic time.

Group shot.....Nice and yellow...  Bagseed on the left, PM bottom left, tomato bottom center, super haze top right.


Doesn't look sativa to me. 


6 tops 


Purple Monkey


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I was LOL when I saw that last night..
> 
> Good morning\after noon sunshine!!


Hey rosey. How are you today?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well I guess its about time for a pic update.
> First I would like to say excuse the horrible looking bagseed. She is growing back all her leaves and attempting to flower.. LoL
> The super haze is still doing great and I have in fact managed to get 6 main tops. She has also started flowering and stretching. I have decided to not attempt to train her and let her grow. Hopefully it doesn't grow into the light if it starts to get to that point than I will have to.
> Purple monkey is doing well also.
> ...


You might want to keep that PM by itself when you go to flip. Lots of hermies apparently, wouldn't want to see your grow get fucked up. 
I hear it smokes good though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You might want to keep that PM by itself when you go to flip. Lots of hermies apparently, wouldn't want to see your grow get fucked up.
> I hear it smokes good though


I have everything in 12/12. The pm started 12/12 and so did the super haze. I'm going to keep an eye on it and if its a female I'm gonna make some f3's in an attempt to stabilize the genetics.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey rosey. How are you today?


Alive..and you? 

I feel like I got drunk last night but I never had a drop. Matter of fact my cousin ended up drinking my last three smirnoffs  

He did smoke me out though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Alive..and you?
> 
> I feel like I got drunk last night but I never had a drop. Matter of fact my cousin ended up drinking my last three smirnoffs
> 
> He did smoke me out though


Weed that gave you a hangover?
Hmm, not sure Id like that strain. haha


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have everything in 12/12. The pm started 12/12 and so did the super haze. I'm going to keep an eye on it and if its a female I'm gonna make some f3's in an attempt to stabilize the genetics.


Just keep a close eye on her brother, hope you get a true female. I'd love to see someone stabilize it.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Weed that gave you a hangover?
> Hmm, not sure Id like that strain. haha


Naw the weed didn't give me a hangover, lack of sleep took care of that!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Just keep a close eye on her brother, hope you get a true female. I'd love to see someone stabilize it.


Oh I will. I'm hoping its a female and then I can stabilize it and get some seeds. What is the smoke like?


roseypeach said:


> Naw the weed didn't give me a hangover, lack of sleep took care of that!


haha. the way you worded it made it sound like you had some hangover weed. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh I will. I'm hoping its a female and then I can stabilize it and get some seeds. What is the smoke like?
> 
> haha. the way you worded it made it sound like you had some hangover weed. LoL


I've heard it was pretty good, not had it myself. 

Yeah, was still scraping the sleep out of my eyes when I wrote that..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I've heard it was pretty good, not had it myself.
> 
> Yeah, was still scraping the sleep out of my eyes when I wrote that..


ah ok. I thought you had tried it since you said that it was pretty good smoke. 
kinda funny when you think about it. I've wanted a gdp type stain for a long time, got some and found out their not stable. YAY.. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ah ok. I thought you had tried it since you said that it was pretty good smoke.
> kinda funny when you think about it. I've wanted a gdp type stain for a long time, got some and found out their not stable. YAY.. LoL


I got it on good authority it's good smoke 

Well, that's to be expected at the level they are. You can't guarantee results without going F8 with the backcrossing. Hopefully like I said, you or someone else here will get it straight.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I got it on good authority it's good smoke
> 
> Well, that's to be expected at the level they are. You can't guarantee results without going F8 with the backcrossing. Hopefully like I said, you or someone else here will get it straight.


Time will tell. We'll see what happens. I have 4 seeds left of the pm and debating on sending some to giggles if he wants them. I haven't decided yet. After this one I don't know what I'm going to do so I guess I'm just going to wait until is shows sex and if its male than I may just send them off and let him do it and maybe he will send some stable ones back when he gets it done. 
I just have so much limited space and were not moving for another 6 months after NOV.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Time will tell. We'll see what happens. I have 4 seeds left of the pm and debating on sending some to giggles if he wants them. I haven't decided yet. After this one I don't know what I'm going to do so I guess I'm just going to wait until is shows sex and if its male than I may just send them off and let him do it and maybe he will send some stable ones back when he gets it done.
> I just have so much limited space and were not moving for another 6 months after NOV.


I hear that bro. Damn, sucks you had to put your move off, I know you were ready.

Btw, you ever find the guy that was stealing shit out of cars?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hear that bro. Damn, sucks you had to put your move off, I know you were ready.
> 
> Btw, you ever find the guy that was stealing shit out of cars?


Yea, it sucks but oh well. It will happen just going to be after I graduate. 

No I didn't but the cops did. 
Was two white guys.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, it sucks but oh well. It will happen just going to be after I graduate.
> 
> No I didn't but the cops did.
> Was two white guys.


Well hell, a good way to start over, with a degree! Almost there 

Haha glad to hear that, I'm still seein you in camo out there..


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well I guess its about time for a pic update.
> First I would like to say excuse the horrible looking bagseed. She is growing back all her leaves and attempting to flower.. LoL
> The super haze is still doing great and I have in fact managed to get 6 main tops. She has also started flowering and stretching. I have decided to not attempt to train her and let her grow. Hopefully it doesn't grow into the light if it starts to get to that point than I will have to.
> Purple monkey is doing well also.
> ...


Nice!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well hell, a good way to start over, with a degree! Almost there
> 
> Haha glad to hear that, I'm still seein you in camo out there..


Yea that is a plus.
I love my camo. I usually get realtree. That brand isn't too cheap, but I like the pattern.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Thanks!
Even though I know that bagseed looks horrid. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Heart attach heaven.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Heart attach heaven.
> View attachment 3217809


And what may I ask, is this??? are those carrots? hmmm....

Looks tasty 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea that is a plus.
> I love my camo. I usually get realtree. That brand isn't too cheap, but I like the pattern.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> And what may I ask, is this??? are those carrots? hmmm....
> 
> Looks tasty


This is usually what I use to make egg rolls.

1lb of ground beef, 
3/4 pack of dole classic coleslaw.
3/4 jar of kikkoman teriyaki sauce.

Cook the meat and once its brown pour in the 3/4 coleslaw and teriyaki sauce into the pot cover the pot and let the coleslaw soften.

After you cook the meat its your choice to drain the grease. I didn't this time, but I usually do.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!
> Even though I know that bagseed looks horrid. haha


Is crazy looking ha ha
Had to blow up the pics on my phone lol. Looks great when small lol. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Is crazy looking ha ha
> Had to blow up the pics on my phone lol. Looks great when small lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


I don't have any pics of it but you should have seen it before. I chopped off all the leaves. It literally had stems and the only part that had leaves was the very tops. 
I've put this plant though hell and back. I'm sure she hates me right about now.. haha


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got my legal max bumped up so now that my fem numbers are back up I have room to play. 
Started a couple of my own crosses to see what I get. Also started a few f2 beans to play with. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't have any pics of it but you should have seen it before. I chopped off all the leaves. It literally had stems and the only part that had leaves was the very tops.
> I've put this plant though hell and back. I'm sure she hates me right about now.. haha


Like a hairless cat ha ha lol
She looks pissed lol, making her sit in the corner all day and chopped all her hair off lol ha ha

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I just got my legal max bumped up so now that my fem numbers are back up I have room to play.
> Started a couple of my own crosses to see what I get. Also started a few f2 beans to play with.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Help me out here bro.
If my pm is male should I keep the pollen or not?

I have no idea what I should do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Like a hairless cat ha ha lol
> She looks pissed lol, making her sit in the corner all day and chopped all her hair off lol ha ha
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Pretty much. I did in fact have her in the corner for the longest time. Ran out of room and bad things started happening. Transplanted her and then chopped off all her leaves. haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

So yea, I challenge anyone to watch the movie Disconnect and not tear up.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Help me out here bro.
> If my pm is male should I keep the pollen or not?
> 
> I have no idea what I should do.


They really need to be stabilized IMO. Mine where males, every one. I didn't keep pollen from none. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> They really need to be stabilized IMO. Mine where males, every one. I didn't keep pollen from none.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


ok. 
Well here is to hoping I get a female then and I'll stabilize it.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ok.
> Well here is to hoping I get a female then and I'll stabilize it.


I do have a love machine that is growing awesome and smells delicious. It doesn't match the description tho.
Also flowering a Jacks wet dream so far so good. 

Bubblegum on right is further in. On the left is a bit stretchy JWD.


Can't see the LM to good but that's her beyond the cfl under a 400.
That is another BG in the smart pot test run in front of it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I do have a love machine that is growing awesome and smells delicious. It doesn't match the description tho.
> Also flowering a Jacks wet dream so far so good.
> View attachment 3217886
> Bubblegum on right is further in. On the left is a bit stretchy JWD.
> ...


See now this is what I need to be doing and I wouldn't smoke up all my weed so fast.  That is what I'm attempting at the moment. I have the 2 that are for sure female and then the pm which I have no idea yet. That is about all I can fit inside my tent. 
I also need to clean my filter. That thing is dirty as sin. 

But they are looking great. 
How much cured bud you have on hand? 
Me, none.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> See now this is what I need to be doing and I wouldn't smoke up all my weed so fast.  That is what I'm attempting at the moment. I have the 2 that are for sure female and then the pm which I have no idea yet. That is about all I can fit inside my tent.
> I also need to clean my filter. That thing is dirty as sin.
> 
> But they are looking great.
> ...


I'm almost out bro lol
I'll be back to roaches for a couple days in the next few days. It doesn't seem to last long. Couple weeks and I'll have some more ready tho. Lost allot of plants recently so I'll be low till these others get done. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm almost out bro lol
> I'll be back to roaches for a couple days in the next few days. It doesn't seem to last long. Couple weeks and I'll have some more ready tho. Lost allot of plants recently so I'll be low till these others get done.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


I feel ya. I've already smoked all the resin I have and bud particles that fell off in the bottom of my drying box. I even took a paint brush and brushed off the kief off my grinder and smoked that. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

My filthy carbon filter. I need to wash the cover.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I feel ya. I've already smoked all the resin I have and bud particles that fell off in the bottom of my drying box. I even took a paint brush and brushed off the kief off my grinder and smoked that. haha


If need be I have bags of trim in the freezer still. I could make more extract I suppose but I like my flowers.

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> If need be I have bags of trim in the freezer still. I could make more extract I suppose but I like my flowers.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


I didn't even keep my trim from the last harvest. Wasn't much there to keep anyway and the work that goes into extraction wouldn't be worth the effort.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My filthy carbon filter. I need to wash the cover.
> View attachment 3217908


Oh damn
Worse than mine my wife is washing for me lol took it off yesterday. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Oh damn
> Worse than mine my wife is washing for me lol took it off yesterday.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


haha. Its just a pain in the ass to get down and put up. Think I'll do it tomorrow after work.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I didn't even keep my trim from the last harvest. Wasn't much there to keep anyway and the work that goes into extraction wouldn't be worth the effort.


The tube I got and I found the butane cheaper. Seems pretty easy but yes a bit of work. If you get enough tho is well worth it imo.
I hear the stuff is worth $50 g.

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> The tube I got and I found the butane cheaper. Seems pretty easy but yes a bit of work. If you get enough tho is well worth it imo.
> I hear the stuff is worth $50 g.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Gonna have to save what I pull from the next two (maybe) 3 harvests. 
I've been wanting to try the butane thing and the tube. That makes shatter right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

I have half a 24 can mountain dew box with trim. Should I attempt to silk screen this shit?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Decided to go through that box and found stems in there. I took the stems and removed the pistil pods from the crooks of the stems and this is what I have.


How fucking awesome is that, that shit is frosty as hell. LoL


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Gonna have to save what I pull from the next two (maybe) 3 harvests.
> I've been wanting to try the butane thing and the tube. That makes shatter right?


Dabba dabba doo for you lol. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have half a 24 can mountain dew box with trim. Should I attempt to silk screen this shit?
> View attachment 3217987


I used really dry bud and just smaller sugar leaves for mine. I only ran one small test batch but have now learned to get it done good

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

I ground up those leaves and went through about half. That shit is like a job with a silk screen. 
Anyways, check it out.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I ground up those leaves and went through about half. That shit is like a job with a silk screen.
> Anyways, check it out.
> View attachment 3218079


Hell yeah. Get your buzz on lol

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Hell yeah. Get your buzz on lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Well shit. I was getting a new screen to put into my pipe so I can get a fresh hit and I dropped my screen all over the floor. Its a pack of 100. LoL.
Butter fingers!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Gonna smoke this out of my tennis racket pipe.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well shit. I was getting a new screen to put into my pipe so I can get a fresh hit and I dropped my screen all over the floor. Its a pack of 100. LoL.
> Butter fingers!


Got excited lol

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Got excited lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


I have no idea what happen. My fingers spazzed out or something. haha


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone help me find this strain? 
Would really love to try this in my garden!!

 http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/rainbow 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Can anyone help me find this strain?
> Would really love to try this in my garden!!
> View attachment 3218140View attachment 3218141
> http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/rainbow
> ...


I don't think it exists. 
Well not like what you have pictured. Those are photoshopped. If it did in fact exist and looked like that more ppl would know about it and it more than likely would have been featured in high times.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't think it exists.
> Well not like what you have pictured. Those are photoshopped. If it did in fact exist and looked like that more ppl would know about it and it more than likely would have been featured in high times.


It exists I found it on menu's in Colorado for the flower but cannot find seeds or clones yet. I'll be making phone calls tomorrow. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not really after the color. I hear it is very good smoke

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

I can tell you what to do that


SlimTim said:


> It exists I found it on menu's in Colorado for the flower but cannot find seeds or clones yet. I'll be making phone calls tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Just seems odd that it has been out since 09' and no1 can find it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm not really after the color. I hear it is very good smoke
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Yeah. In my search it said it was tested at 34%. I just don't think the colors are real.


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 31, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yeah. In my search it said it was tested at 34%. I just don't think the colors are real.


Right now I guess I'm to the point I'd like to try it at least lol

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Right now I guess I'm to the point I'd like to try it at least lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Me too. Sounds nice.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

i believe its rainbow kush


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.seedwriters.com/rainbow-kush-seeds/


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2014)

only thing i found that even resembles it


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone showed me one of these a while back, we were wondering what it was called. Thanks Tekki! 
Been playing Spades on FB with DeeLady. I'm gonna hit the hay, need a good night's sleep for a change. Ya'll take er easy..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://www.seedwriters.com/rainbow-kush-seeds/


Yea but if you click on the link for the seeds it takes you to another site that don't have that strain. haha


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Too many good shots in this thread. Nice Gt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Too many good shots in this thread. Nice Gt.


Thanks bro.
all except for my bagseed. haha. that thing is awful.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks bro.
> all except for my bagseed. haha. that thing is awful.


Nah. Beats my shit right now. I'm erect watching your shit...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Nah. Beats my shit right now. I'm erect watching your shit...


Not much going at the moment. Got 2 flowering 1 waiting and a tomato plant. Random as hell I know. I had one extra spot and it looked like a cherry tomato spot.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not much going at the moment. Got 2 flowering 1 waiting and a tomato plant. Random as hell I know. I had one extra spot and it looked like a cherry tomato spot.


Fuck yeah. I'm doing this really sketchy time lapse of the entire veg cycle atm. Gonna up close on a single Top for flwr. Practicing my bondage on some indo while BXing my favs. Wish they would respond as good as the GrapeStomp X I managed to pickup.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm doing this really sketchy time lapse of the entire veg cycle atm. Gonna up close on a single Top for flwr. Practicing my bondage on some indo while BXing my favs. Wish they would respond as good as the GrapeStomp X I managed to pickup.


That sounds pretty cool. Are you going to post it in the forum when its done? That should be cool to watch.
Never heard of grape stomp but it looks like I may be trying to stabilize this purple monkey. Hopefully things go right with that and I'm gonna make some fem seeds of my super haze. 
If the purp monkey I have is female than I may use that pollen on my super haze as well. Different branch and labeled of course.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That sounds pretty cool. Are you going to post it in the forum when its done? That should be cool to watch.
> Never heard of grape stomp but it looks like I may be trying to stabilize this purple monkey. Hopefully things go right with that and I'm gonna make some fem seeds of my super haze.
> If the purp monkey I have is female than I may use that pollen on my super haze as well. Different branch and labeled of course.


It's a sour grapes X (Grapestomper). I firkin wish I could snap up an actual cut of GS. Urkle and SD are my favorite type of smoke. I been watching that monkey. Shit looks yummy. I'm still foxing with some Purple Voodoo that our boy lined me up with. A cute purple male that's decent for what Ineed...I'm looking to fuck with some of that monkey for a few runs. Saw what you cats are doing with it. I'm still bummed dank got the boot. On the real, he got a shitty deal. Now I just creep on you and ADT's autos you pheno huntin' somabitches.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's a sour grapes X (Grapestomper). I firkin wish I could snap up an actual cut of GS. Urkle and SD are my favorite type of smoke. I been watching that monkey. Shit looks yummy. I'm still foxing with some Purple Voodoo that our boy lined me up with. A cute purple male that's decent for what Ineed...I'm looking to fuck with some of that monkey for a few runs. Saw what you cats are doing with it. I'm still bummed dank got the boot. On the real, he got a shitty deal. Now I just creep on you and ADT's autos you pheno huntin' somabitches.


Yea, I love me some indicas always have. I'm in need of a change though cause when I smoke them I get nothing done and its very easy to over do it by a hit or two on some of the shit I've produced. If you like real strong strains give aurora indica a go. Give it at least 1 month cure and you will not be disappointed. It will have you on complete stupid. But its also a social type smoke but you usually forget what the hell you are talking about. 

Dank did get a shitty deal on that, but he did know not to advertise here and honestly I think it may have been for the best. There was a lot of stuff starting to follow him and with the issue that we are having with the strains wasn't helping. Most of us haven't even heard from him. He is officially awol. 

But yea, it sucks about the others monkeys and I'm sure if mine is female it will happen on me as well but if I convert a branch of the PM and the pollinate her I can get some f3's and they should be stabilized. Will have to go from there.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I love me some indicas always have. I'm in need of a change though cause when I smoke them I get nothing done and its very easy to over do it by a hit or two on some of the shit I've produced. If you like real strong strains give aurora indica a go. Give it at least 1 month cure and you will not be disappointed. It will have you on complete stupid. But its also a social type smoke but you usually forget what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> Dank did get a shitty deal on that, but he did know not to advertise here and honestly I think it may have been for the best. There was a lot of stuff starting to follow him and with the issue that we are having with the strains wasn't helping. Most of us haven't even heard from him. He is officially awol.
> 
> But yea, it sucks about the others monkeys and I'm sure if mine is female it will happen on me as well but if I convert a branch of the PM and the pollinate her I can get some f3's and they should be stabilized. Will have to go from there.


Solid plan. If you hear from dude. Let us all know. You still have some fans. We care.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Solid plan. If you hear from dude. Let us all know. You still have some fans. We care.


I should probably send him a text or something. Just with everything going on and some things I've heard I'm giving him some space. I'm sure he will drop me a text or call when he gets around to it or to just shoot the shit. From what I understand the last person to hear from him was rosey and that was around 3 weeks ago so yeah. That and their site is closed. Some serious shit going on apparently. Hope he is doing well at least.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I should probably send him a text or something. Just with everything going on and some things I've heard I'm giving him some space. I'm sure he will drop me a text or call when he gets around to it or to just shoot the shit. From what I understand the last person to hear from him was rosey and that was around 3 weeks ago so yeah. That and their site is closed. Some serious shit going on apparently. Hope he is doing well at least.


Everything I read says the same. Needs a little space for now. Him and stew caught a hot rep for minute. Not even their fault, though. Wishing you and the crew the best. We bummed like you.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

As it turns out I may end up sending the rest of my PM to giggles so he can maybe stabilize it. That is if this one is male cause I don't really have the space in the small ass apartment or the extra light to do clones and the like.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Everything I read says the same. Needs a little space for now. Him and stew caught a hot rep for minute. Not even their fault, though. Wishing you and the crew the best. We bummed like you.


Yeah, I hate that things get so out of hand at times. Just trying to help people out and it turns to shit. Cant make everyone happy I guess. 
But I'll be sure to send him your best when/if I hear from him.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> As it turns out I may end up sending the rest of my PM to giggles so he can maybe stabilize it. That is if this one is male cause I don't really have the space in the small ass apartment or the extra light to do clones and the like.


Good lookin' out. If you need anyone to max out your shit, gigs is the guy you want. Homie don't fox with nothin' but solid. Giggs me boy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> If you need anyone to max out your shit, gigs is the guy you want. Homie don't fox with nothin' but solid. Giggs me boy.


Yeah gigs is an all around good dude I like him a lot as do many. He was saying earlier about getting back fully into the grind of things I just told him the other day about me sending them to him if he wants. Hell I may even just hit him up and see if he want two right now. Its not like I can do anything with them yet. 

I know this new breeding session needs to work cause I'm out of medical seeds and all I have is bagseed (hundreds) and the ones I got from dank which so far this is my 3rd one. The first two didn't germ.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Shit fuck a monkey. I keep doing this. I got into chatting and lost track of time. I need to get ready for work.. LoL

See ya later pin take it easy.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Shit fuck a monkey. I keep doing this. I got into chatting and lost track of time. I need to get ready for work.. LoL
> 
> See ya later pin take it easy.


Kk bro. You ever need to run something against somethin', I've got some extra space. Keep on keepin' on. Many cheers. Much awesome.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea but if you click on the link for the seeds it takes you to another site that don't have that strain. haha


its made by lifetime seeds
the site is in another language and google has problems translating it is why its having problems finding it
http://lifetimeseeds.com/



[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I should probably send him a text or something. Just with everything going on and some things I've heard I'm giving him some space. I'm sure he will drop me a text or call when he gets around to it or to just shoot the shit. From what I understand the last person to hear from him was rosey and that was around 3 weeks ago so yeah. That and their site is closed. Some serious shit going on apparently. Hope he is doing well at least.


Rosey talked to him 3 days ago and he said he wont be answering anyone on here, even me. Straight up, he's officially gone. 

Sorry to break the news...it is what it is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its made by lifetime seeds
> the site is in another language and google has problems translating it is why its having problems finding it
> http://lifetimeseeds.com/
> 
> ...


Yea I went bye there in my search but since it was in another language I didn't mention it. LoL Google didn't translate but my phone did. How odd is that? haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

You don't say? LoL

Place keeper spot?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You don't say? LoL
> 
> Place keeper spot?


I'm not holding my breath if that tells you anything...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Rosey talked to him 3 days ago and he said he wont be answering anyone on here, even me. Straight up, he's officially gone.
> 
> Sorry to break the news...it is what it is.


Ah ok. Well scratch everything I said last night then.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea I went bye there in my search but since it was in another language I didn't mention it. LoL Google didn't translate but my phone did. How odd is that? haha


google translates it but the catalog is a slide show of .jpg so it cant translate the strain names


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> google translates it but the catalog is a slide show of .jpg so it cant translate the strain names


It can on my droid. haha. Everything is translated and there is a catalog that shows all the pics on one page.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok. Well scratch everything I said last night then.


Hey you never know what could happen 

He could pop up again one day, you never know...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey you never know what could happen
> 
> He could pop up again one day, you never know...


Meh. 
It is what it is.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

im starting to get impatient ready to flip the lights


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im starting to get impatient ready to flip the lights


What you waiting for?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn nice cover
This if for you rosey.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

waiting for the auto's to finish 
im hoping to pull atleast 3/4 off of them


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10626835/The.Expendables.3.2014.DVDSCR.Xvid-DiNGO

this is for you SGT its legit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> waiting for the auto's to finish
> im hoping to pull atleast 3/4 off of them


Oh yea you have autos. haha damn.. Something is going wacky with my memory.  
How many autos you have?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10626835/The.Expendables.3.2014.DVDSCR.Xvid-DiNGO
> 
> this is for you SGT its legit


I didn't even know that was out yet.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

its not  
they took down the one i DL'd 
its a actual screener i believe its the same size as the one i have 
and it will hit theaters in like 3 weeks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh did I tell you that I got a letter from comcast about me downloading. It happen when I downloaded the season of silicon valley. haha.
There is a proxy on my downloader now and I go through a vpn just to be safe. 
Fuckers.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh yea you have autos. haha damn.. Something is going wacky with my memory.
> How many autos you have?


4 well really 5 but one is a a kc45 so its a while out 
2 in 5 gal's and one in a 7 and one in a 3


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Meh.
> It is what it is.


Yep!!! 

On another note, that steak was off the chain! Damn good


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

im on sattelite and im capped so it just looks like im surfing hard core or gaming since its so slow 
2.5 gigs took me 2 days to DL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im on sattelite and im capped so it just looks like im surfing hard core or gaming since its so slow
> 2.5 gigs took me 2 days to DL


Yea, them fuckers started throttling me as well. 
What is more messed up is there was a comment in there that said ppl are getting letters for what I downloaded and I was like are you fucking serious. Its mainly hbo. I found a list not to long ago.
Check this out
http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=1735451


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> On another note, that steak was off the chain! Damn good


yum. that sounds good. may go get steak for dinner.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> yum. that sounds good. may go get steak for dinner.


They use Dale's and lemon pepper for the marinade. I know cuz my sis cooks for them. Never thought I'd like it but oddly..its amazing!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im on sattelite and im capped so it just looks like im surfing hard core or gaming since its so slow
> 2.5 gigs took me 2 days to DL


Been there, done that


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

Heres the two main tops that formed from lst on my climax harvest. I would recommend trying this plant again because mine was a beast! Smell like super fruity pez candy.


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is by far the best plant I have grown, only my 4th grow.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Heres the two main tops that formed from lst on my climax harvest. I would recommend trying this plant again because mine was a beast! Smell like super fruity pez candy.


Saweeet!! That looks dank as hell bro


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

I did a two stage harvest since some of the branches look more finished based on hairs. Then when I checked today I have about 5-10% amber, so she got the ax.


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

The lower branches I cut off before the pics above.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> I did a two stage harvest since some of the branches look more finished based on hairs. Then when I checked today I have about 5-10% amber, so she got the ax.


Looking good bro. So you tried the smoke already? How was it, what was the effect it had. Hyper, laid back, couch lock?


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

And heres some buds trimmed still drying after hang drying for about 2 and a half 3 days. I will post a total weight dryed and cured once I get it down to 55%


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> And heres some buds trimmed still drying after hang drying for about 2 and a half 3 days. I will post a total weight dryed and cured once I get it down to 55%


Good deal. looking forward to your report.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey rosey, I'm recording a little bit of that song.


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

[QUOTrGreenThumb, post: 10754325, member: 108244"]Looking good bro. So you tried the smoke already? How was it, what was the effect it had. Hyper, laid back, couch lock?[/QUOTE]
Just scissor hash so really strong awake high.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> [QUOTrGreenThumb, post: 10754325, member: 108244"]Looking good bro. So you tried the smoke already? How was it, what was the effect it had. Hyper, laid back, couch lock?


Just scissor hash so really strong awake high.[/QUOTE]
sounds about like mine. 
looks like they're pretty much the same.


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 1, 2014)

You said you had herm issues? Nothing at all hermed on me. This was my first finisher in my new 5x5x7 tent. Its a much better enviroment than the closet I was growing in with a 400w. I looked at a calednder today and mine broke soil mid may and finishedits life today. It was under a 400w mh early on added the 600w digilux, then switched the mh out for a hps in the 400w. So under two lights 1000w total.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> You said you had herm issues? Nothing at all hermed on me. This was my first finisher in my new 5x5x7 tent. Its a much better enviroment than the closet I was growing in with a 400w. I looked at a calednder today and mine broke soil mid may and finishedits life today. It was under a 400w mh early on added the 600w digilux, then switched the mh out for a hps in the 400w. So under two lights 1000w total.


Yea, mine could have been caused from stress cause I topped her. But she first produced balls and not pistils. I decided pinch off the balls and they never grew back and was replaced by pistils 3 days later. 
I only grow under one 400w hps.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Sitting here eating turnip greens.

Yep, its that time.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sitting here eating turnip greens.
> 
> Yep, its that time.


Haha 

I need some of those..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha
> 
> I need some of those..


Just went to the store to get them since I was out. You already know why I'm having to do this. They're good at least so that is always nice. Was gonna have steak but my appetite said no sir.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh another note my fiancee is making me candy yam casserole.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

i did the math earlier and my auto's are on week 8 
they are just hitting the pom pom phase 
so at least another month i may get more then i expected originally


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sitting here eating turnip greens.
> 
> Yep, its that time.


detox ?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just went to the store to get them since I was out. You already know why I'm having to do this. They're good at least so that is always nice. Was gonna have steak but my appetite said no sir.


Yeah, I sure do brother.Been feeling off all day today, wish I'd not had that steak now.

Sorry took so long, had to wash up the dishes right quick.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh another note my fiancee is making me candy yam casserole.


oooh how nice 

I need some green...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> detox ?


More or less. Since I don't really have my meds my appetite fucks up as does my sleep and I get headaches. Greens are the way to replenish it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

you tried Valerian root ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

No, what does it do


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> More or less. Since I don't really have my meds my appetite fucks up as does my sleep and I get headaches. Greens are the way to replenish it.


Hope you feel better soon bro, eat them turnips and get straight


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry its taking me so long to respond, I found some sweetpacks buried in my system. My malwarebytes was out of date and didn't realize and now I'm having to remove this shit that firefox installed on my computer at some point.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hope you feel better soon bro, eat them turnips and get straight


I did. I feel better. Working on my pc at the moment.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sorry its taking me so long to respond, I found some sweetpacks buried in my system. My malwarebytes was out of date and didn't realize and now I'm having to remove this shit that firefox installed on my computer at some point.


Sweetpacks? never heard of them before?

I was on the phone with someone that told me something I did not want to hear..at all. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sweetpacks? never heard of them before?
> 
> I was on the phone with someone that told me something I did not want to hear..at all. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


Adware.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

By the way that Facebook setting doesn't work..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Adware.


I was gonna say that but didn't want to sound stupid if I was wrong..

Fuck man, just found out another grower out because of some ass messing things up for them. What a damn mess. I think we all need to stop dealing with folks we never met in person. Screw all that BS.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> By the way that Facebook setting doesn't work..
> 
> I was gonna say that but didn't want to sound stupid if I was wrong..
> 
> Fuck man, just found out another grower out because of some ass messing things up for them. What a damn mess. I think we all need to stop dealing with folks we never met in person. Screw all that BS.


Like when you search for yourself on google it show up in the results?

What you talkin bout willis?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Like when you search for yourself on google it show up in the results?
> 
> What you talkin bout willis?


Yep. Sure does bro.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yep. Sure does bro.


This is what you are looking for:

Where is says do you want search engines to link to your profile needs to be set to no.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep, its set that way. But my phone number was accessible to look up by everyone. 

FUCK...well its fixed now, for what its worth..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yep, its set that way. But my phone number was accessible to look up by everyone.
> 
> FUCK...well its fixed now, for what its worth..lol


Its also possible to find you through email. 
All someone has to do is search on facebook itself for friend recommendations if you have their email.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think that mattered though, the person that was bugging me never knew my number. Just my name


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I don't think that mattered though, the person that was bugging me never knew my number. Just my name


and your email. 
I already know they have it you told me. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> and your email.
> I already know they have it you told me. LoL


Hahaha yep, that too!! 

geesh, what a mess..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about this?
Its funny though


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

that person also made two new profiles, I think so they could get around it if I did block them. I just did all three. Thanks for your help on that brother!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuck em. If they continue report them to facebook for harassment. Boom!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Fuck em. If they continue report them to facebook for harassment. Boom!


Boom!!! haha

that video was hilarious!!! dear white people..lmfao!!! I think its great


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Boom!!! haha
> 
> that video was hilarious!!! dear white people..lmfao!!! I think its great


It was funny, I just don't know what to think about it. Its really wrong if you think about it. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It was funny, I just don't know what to think about it. Its really wrong if you think about it. LoL


eh..a little outrageous for sure! I mean, why not make fun of an issue that is so intense? I try to see humor in everything 

I wanna see it now..thanks for sharing it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> eh..a little outrageous for sure! I mean, why not make fun of an issue that is so intense? I try to see humor in everything
> 
> I wanna see it now..thanks for sharing it


Naw, don't get me wrong I'm gonna see it cause it looks hilarious. But the double standard is fucked. imo.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, don't get me wrong I'm gonna see it cause it looks hilarious. But the double standard is fucked. imo.


Yeah, maybe..you'll probably see it before me. I have Netflix and the internet but new movies seem to get hit with CI notices moreso than others. I tried a ghost proxy but my IP still shows up and shows right where I'm at. 

Well I'm wiped buddy..think I'm gonna hit the sack here in a sec. Its been a long ass day, got damn chilly out here this evening too. Bet I sleep like a baby tonight!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah, maybe..you'll probably see it before me. I have Netflix and the internet but new movies seem to get hit with CI notices moreso than others. I tried a ghost proxy but my IP still shows up and shows right where I'm at.
> 
> Well I'm wiped buddy..think I'm gonna hit the sack here in a sec. Its been a long ass day, got damn chilly out here this evening too. Bet I sleep like a baby tonight!


Alright, take er easy.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright, take er easy.


You too man. Real quick though, you ever get Simple Man down?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-870-valerian.aspx?activeingredientid=870&activeingredientname=valerian

its helps you sleep and works 
it makes me have some fucked up dreams but other then that works like a charm the worse it smells in the bottle the better it works 
they sell it at walmart dont skimp if you try it and get the 4 dollar bottle go ahead and spend the 10 bucks


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

careful though its made me sleep through an alarm clock before a few times so i would try it on a friday night or something when your not worried about getting up then still set the alarm 
just to see how you react to it


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2014)

its what they make valiums out of


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its what they make valiums out of


Prob Valerian root, everything synthetic had to start somewhere organic.

In bed now, got the crash. I'm so tired..

G'nite guys


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You too man. Real quick though, you ever get Simple Man down?


Some, been recording a little bit of it over an instrumental for now till I get all the lyrics down. Voice patterns change while your reading as apposed to remembering the words and to know when the proper tone goes to a certain tune. 

I did two different vocals earlier that sounded pretty good together and only went to the first chorus. 
I'll let you know when I have something.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its what they make valiums out of


Cool,thanks bro. Gonna have to go get some.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Prob Valerian root, everything synthetic had to start somewhere organic.
> 
> In bed now, got the crash. I'm so tired..
> 
> G'nite guys


Nite rosey. 
I used to smoke hops for this reason as well. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bow chicka wow wow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Found this cool table for anyone who needs it.



*NITROGEN (N)*
Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.
*PHOSPHORUS (P)*
Slow or stunted growth, red stems. Smaller leaves that are dark green. Lower leaves yellow and die. Add chemical fertilizer containing P. Affected leaves will not show recovery but new growth will apear normal.
*POTASSIUM (K)*
Affected plants are usually tallest and appear to be most vigorous. Necrotic spots form on lower leaves. Red stems. Leaves appear pale or yellow. Add chemical fertilizer containing K.
*CALCIUM (Ca)*
Lack of calcium in the soil results in the soil becoming too acid. This leads to Mg or Fe deficiency or very slow stunted growth. Treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomatic lime per quart of water until condition improves.
*SULFER (S)*
Plants suffering from S definciencies exhibit yellowing of new growth. Mix one tablespoon of Epsom salts per gallon of water until condition improves.
*MAGNESIUM (Mg)*
Lower leaves yellow and may even turn white while veins remain dark green. Blades die and curl upward.
*IRON (Fe)*
Leaves on growing shoots turn pale and veins remain dark green. pH imbalances make iron insoluble. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Fe or rusty water.
*MANGANESE (Mn)*
Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed with any chemical fertilizer containing Mn.
*BORON (B)*
Growing shoots turn grey or die. Growing shoots appear burnt. Treat with one teaspoon of Boric acid (sold as eyewash) per gallon of water.
*MOLYBDENUM (Mb)*
Yellowing of middle leaves. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Mb.
*ZINC (Zn)*
White areas form at leaf tips and between veins. Occurs in alkaline soils. Zn deficiency can be treated by burying galvanized nails in the soil. Chemical fertilizer containing Zn can also be used.
*OVER FERTILIZATION*
Causes leaf tips to appear yellow or burnt. To correct soil should be flushed with three gallons of water per one gallon of soil.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Some, been recording a little bit of it over an instrumental for now till I get all the lyrics down. Voice patterns change while your reading as apposed to remembering the words and to know when the proper tone goes to a certain tune.
> 
> I did two different vocals earlier that sounded pretty good together and only went to the first chorus.
> I'll let you know when I have something.


 Sounds good bro 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Nite rosey.
> I used to smoke hops for this reason as well. haha


Haha hops???? had no idea that shit worked. Maybe I'll grow some LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds good bro
> 
> Haha hops???? had no idea that shit worked. Maybe I'll grow some LOL


They actually don't taste half bad when they are smoked. Has a real unique flavor to it. Hard to explain since its been so long. I have a picture of them somewhere on my pc. Unless I deleted it in one of my many pc cleaning spazz outs. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

I've smoked catnip as well. It gives you a pretty good head rush but then it turns into a headache. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Gonna have to raise my light before I leave for vacation. I have a feeling my plant is going to be about 9" taller when I get back. 

The super haze, not the bagseed. The bagseed is stalled. Keeps growing leaves, but not putting out much flowers. Not sure what is going on at the moment. 

So if anyone has had an issue with a plant stalling let me know what I should do. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They actually don't taste half bad when they are smoked. Has a real unique flavor to it. Hard to explain since its been so long. I have a picture of them somewhere on my pc. Unless I deleted it in one of my many pc cleaning spazz outs. LoL


Hahaha you sound like me  Flight of the bumblebee, get er done!! 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I've smoked catnip as well. It gives you a pretty good head rush but then it turns into a headache. haha


what a dumbass thing to do...LMFAO!! sorry bro, you had that comin...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 2, 2014)

listenin to


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha you sound like me  Flight of the bumblebee, get er done!!
> 
> what a dumbass thing to do...LMFAO!! sorry bro, you had that comin...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> listenin to



Listen to it while he dances.. Its hilarious.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 2, 2014)

Good ass beat

Firing up the vape..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

So before I head out tomorrow morning I am going to raise my light to the top of the tent. I'm afraid its going to grow into it.  

She hasn't even started her flowering stretch and she is as tall as my bagseed.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Holy hell bro..its me..lol


I got locked out of my account...  

oopsies!! frickin won't send link to me to reset my password for some reason..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Holy hell bro..its me..lol
> 
> 
> I got locked out of my account...
> ...


Who are you? LoL


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh. lol..
> 
> I'm about to leave. Be back in a few.


I thought you were already gone..lol
this sucks ass. When you get back, can you find somebody to help me out..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> I thought you were already gone..lol
> this sucks ass. When you get back, can you find somebody to help me out..


Not till the morning.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not till the morning.


Wahhhhh...

Ok..well see ya later then. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


You !!!!!!  .LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!

I FUCKIN love this song!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> You !!!!!!  .LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I FUCKIN love this song!!!!!


I seen that video and was like I got to. I just gotta. LoL

I made it where it fit right when he throws his cane.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You gonna delete your post now? LoL
> Mine is gone


Yeah, had trouble with it..lol

ALL done.  now delete this one! hahahahahahaaaa


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I seen that video and was like I got to. I just gotta. LoL
> 
> I made it where it fit right when he throws his cane.


Very nice 

Did I mention I fuckin love that song? Haha tryin to find some good music..nothin I'm pickin is doin it for me..TOO STONED..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Very nice
> 
> Did I mention I fuckin love that song? Haha tryin to find some good music..nothin I'm pickin is doin it for me..TOO STONED..lol


What you in the mood for I can find you something.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What you in the mood for I can find you something.


some rock man..yeah, rock n roll..no matter what period. Thanks!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 2, 2014)

you ever heard of this band  ?


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you ever heard of this band  ?


Nope..but I'm listening right now..


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 2, 2014)

they only tour germany area when im rich and famous i want to go see them


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 2, 2014)

shaky sue the lead singer is nuts


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> they only tour germany area when im rich and famous i want to go see them


Not bad..



SirGreenThumb said:


>


off to never never land..that's where I am


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry you two. Trying to get things together before we head out.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 2, 2014)

" the hillbilly moon explosion " is another fun band


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

If this don't put you in a good mood I don't know what will.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sorry you two. Trying to get things together before we head out.


Do what ya gotta do bro 

Go get everything together and then come back and chill a few before you head out


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> " the hillbilly moon explosion " is another fun band








I like this one too..


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> If this don't put you in a good mood I don't know what will.


OH yeah...  

love me some Zac Brown Band


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Its been a good day!! here's another fave of mine..OR rocks!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone still here?


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Anyone still here?


Yup, been waiting to send you off brother!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Yup, been waiting to send you off brother!


I just went and raised my light. I opened my tent and damn it smelt like a skunk hit me in the face.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just went and raised my light. I opened my tent and damn it smelt like a skunk hit me in the face.


YUM...skunkalicious...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> YUM...skunkalicious...


She is taller than my bagseed now. My plants grow like a half inch a day. 

Hope they are ok while I'm gone. I have my fiancees brother coming over to take care of the cats, but my bedroom is a no access zone even though its possible he will go in there anyway. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey get yessica to come over here or create a new thread so she or you don't get into trouble for posting in the jibber jabber thread.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Will be heading out in an hour.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey get yessica to come over here or create a new thread so she or you don't get into trouble for posting in the jibber jabber thread.


Pm coming your way...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Will be heading out in an hour.


dammit man..I was gonna go to bed when you left at 2...lol

I'll hang...I should manage to be up for my ride at 10:30 am for sunday meeting. First time ever I'll be going to a church where everyone wears jeans and t-shirts


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> dammit man..I was gonna go to bed when you left at 2...lol
> 
> I'll hang...I should manage to be up for my ride at 10:30 am for sunday meeting. First time ever I'll be going to a church where everyone wears jeans and t-shirts


You can head out if you need to. I unwatched the jibber jabber thread. 
Oye, some people.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3219844


Welcome, we don't use lube here though. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

I think tek fell asleep watching our conversations. LoL


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

So I don't grow, anything actually. I actually killed a cactus once - and they be HARD to kill...

But I am interested in learning more about high CBD strains. 

The one I am getting from my LP is...12.5% THC, and 6.3% CBD.

I'd like to find something (or eventually grow something) that has the highest CBD and lowest THC content.

Me mum wants to not be in pain and for her 'thritis to feel better - but she does NOT want to be high.

Any idears?

Also - HELLLLLLOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3219844


Hahaha 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Welcome, we don't use lube here though. haha


Who needs it?   

Oh yeah, still high as a kite!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So I don't grow, anything actually. I actually killed a cactus once - and they be HARD to kill...
> 
> But I am interested in learning more about high CBD strains.
> 
> ...



Charlotte's Web
Harlequin
Sour Tsunami
Cannatonic
These are all high cbd strains.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So I don't grow, anything actually. I actually killed a cactus once - and they be HARD to kill...
> 
> But I am interested in learning more about high CBD strains.
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about Barney's..google high cbd low thc barney's


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Who needs it?
> ...


Well from my experience, no one. 
I tried to get some bud from my fiancees brother earlier. haha. He said his dude is tapped out.
Told him I'm gonna hook him up with some medical when it gets done cause he said he is gonna try and find something. I won't get it till I get back if he does, but hey whatever works.

He also said it would prob be reg, but hey. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Charlotte's Web
> Harlequin
> Sour Tsunami
> Cannatonic
> These are all high cbd strains.


Ok so I have the Cannatonic. 

I saw the CW documentary - I don't know if I could ever smoke that weeds without tearing up though...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ok so I have the Cannatonic.
> 
> I saw the CW documentary - I don't know if I could ever smoke that weeds without tearing up though...
> View attachment 3219848


Indeed. I seen the same thing. Was very sad that people have to go so far to help their kids. This is a really fucked up system were living in.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> I've heard good things about Barney's..google high cbd low thc barney's


Oh - I'm CANADA - so I need to get something that one of the 13 Licensed Producers carry. I just got my first order, I think I will end up shopping around. Just have about 31 more flavours to choose from...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well from my experience, no one.
> I tried to get some bud from my fiancees brother earlier. haha. He said his dude is tapped out.
> Told him I'm gonna hook him up with some medical when it gets done cause he said he is gonna try and find something. I won't get it till I get back if he does, but hey whatever works.
> 
> He also said it would prob be reg, but hey. I'll take what I can get.


Hell you and me both brother! I got mine today..a whole stinky bag of sticky ass mids. Pretty good stuff. Not the best I've ever had but it stones me 


Yessica... said:


> Ok so I have the Cannatonic.
> 
> I saw the CW documentary - I don't know if I could ever smoke that weeds without tearing up though...
> View attachment 3219848


See..that is exactly what me and my former partner were going in to business to produce. It breaks my heart for those kids to be in pain or having seizures to the point they can't function as the children they are.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - I'm CANADA - so I need to get something that one of the 13 Licensed Producers carry. I just got my first order, I think I will end up shopping around. Just have about 31 more flavours to choose from...


My fiancee was talking about moving there the other day. 

May have to consider it. 
Do you happen to know what the IT market is like up there?

I'm a database/hardware/software admin.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Hell you and me both brother! I got mine today..a whole stinky bag of sticky ass mids. Pretty good stuff. Not the best I've ever had but it stones me
> 
> See..that is exactly what me and my former partner were going in to business to produce. It breaks my heart for those kids to be in pain or having seizures to the point they can't function as the children they are.


Yea, I'm glad you did too. I know you were needing it with everything going on. 

Was that to much, should I delete this? LoL


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - I'm CANADA - so I need to get something that one of the 13 Licensed Producers carry. I just got my first order, I think I will end up shopping around. Just have about 31 more flavours to choose from...


I knew there was a reason I liked you!  I saw the thread earlier where you guys were discussing a brand.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

I had just learned to play this tonight so I can play it sitting on my balcony over looking the creek.. Gonna be nice.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I'm glad you did too. I know you were needing it with everything going on.
> 
> Was that to much, should I delete this? LoL


You said it bro! It was VERY much needed. 

Naw, no need..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> You said it bro! It was VERY much needed.
> 
> Naw, no need..lol


Yea, I need mine but oh well.
My appetite is still sort of messed up. I wrote myself a note on my tin to not eat while I'm high anymore so I don't have to go through this feeling. 

You already know I won't sleep much.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I need mine but oh well.
> My appetite is still sort of messed up. I wrote myself a note on my tin to not eat while I'm high anymore so I don't have to go through this feeling.
> 
> You already know I won't sleep much.


Haha..

you'll be back sooner than she thinks huh?  lol sorry your appetite is screwed. Nothin worse.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Haha..
> 
> you'll be back sooner than she thinks huh?  lol sorry your appetite is screwed. Nothin worse.


We will be gone for 3 days. Its all good. I'llI eat some more greens to help when I need to eat. Maybe I'll get better on my trip. That would be great!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We will be gone for 3 days. Its all good. I'llI eat some more greens to help when I need to eat. Maybe I'll get better on my trip. That would be great!


You do that  Where is it your goin again?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> You do that  Where is it your goin again?


Told you in PM.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

CATS and other cute tings...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> CATS and other cute tings...
> View attachment 3219870


  

Awwwwwwww how cute!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Awwwwwwww how cute!!!


I like the cat-nip one the best. I have NO CLUE why they downloaded in a big long line like that. I went to this website, and I think I clicked on each picture - and they were ALL like this. 

Fuck'd if I remember what that website was actually called though...hahaha

Anywho - CAT-NIP - NOT EVEN ONCE!
 

"I can seeee through time" bahahahahaha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

My cats love their catnip. They get wild when they eat it. 

When they eat sugar leaves I give to them they fall asleep. ha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Catnip in a hookah!


LoL


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Look familiar???? I had to save it bro!! 

Yessica,...does it creep you out or what? lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel like people in some other threads get a serious case of MOOD POISONING...
 

I feel like I can relax a little here - whew! THANKS!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Catnip in a hookah!
> View attachment 3219874
> 
> LoL


I HOPE that's not current..

Need a goody powder to back you up?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Look familiar???? I had to save it bro!!
> 
> Yessica,...does it creep you out or what? lol
> View attachment 3219873


Is it weird that kinda looks like my step dad?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I feel like people in some other threads get a serious case of MOOD POISONING...
> View attachment 3219875
> 
> I feel like I can relax a little here - whew! THANKS!


We have some pretty good times over here. Feel free to come whenever you like. Me casa es su casa. I think thats right, if not, suck it. ha. 


bigdawgs said:


> I HOPE that's not current..
> 
> Need a goody powder to back you up?


No that's not recent.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Is it weird that kinda looks like my step dad?


HEY - you're like THIS - but KNIGHTED!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> HEY - you're like THIS - but KNIGHTED!


Damn right. LOL

I watched him on snoop doggs channel the other night. Funny ass show.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We have some pretty good times over here. Feel free to come whenever you like. Me casa es su casa. I think thats right, if not, suck it. ha.
> 
> No that's not recent.


Samesies! There's one called Yessica that I have found quite pleasant. Possible because the lovely OP keeps giving me an interweb reach-around....nice guy!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm out of here in 7 min. How crazy is it that this popped up when I tried to send this message.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We have some pretty good times over here. Feel free to come whenever you like. Me casa es su casa. I think thats right, if not, suck it. ha.
> 
> No that's not recent.


Well that's good to know.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Samesies! There's one called Yessica that I have found quite pleasant. Possible because the lovely OP keeps giving me an interweb reach-around....nice guy!


I've seen it. I'll be sure to watch the thread when I return. K?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Well that's good to know.


hahaha I told you not to long ago that I tried smoking it before. I just found that pic. I was looking for the one of the hops but I found that instead.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Samesies! There's one called Yessica that I have found quite pleasant. Possible because the lovely OP keeps giving me an interweb reach-around....nice guy!


Get him girl! haha he's a hot mess.. you just gotta give it right back!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've seen it. I'll be sure to watch the thread when I return. K?


HAVE FUN!

I'm hosting house guests...but I sleep weird hours...so there's always puter diddling time...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha I told you not to long ago that I tried smoking it before. I just found that pic. I was looking for the one of the hops but I found that instead.


You know I love ya bro, I just like givin you hell.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Get him girl! haha he's a hot mess.. you just gotta give it right back!


I am the greatest knight in all the land. I dub the..


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Get him girl! haha he's a hot mess.. you just gotta give it right back!


Oh I LOVE HIM!!! I can never @ his name proper though - Da Mann? I don't know - he's the tits.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> HAVE FUN!
> 
> I'm hosting house guests...but I sleep weird hours...so there's always puter diddling time...


Thank you yessica, this is a much needed break from the real world. LoL


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thank you yessica, this is a much needed break from the real world. LoL


That's what internets is supposed to be....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Alright ladies, you have fun. I'm about to wake up my misses and head out.

Blow this mother fucker up!.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I am the greatest knight in all the land. I dub the..


DUBBED! 

stinker..lol


Yessica... said:


> Oh I LOVE HIM!!! I can never @ his name proper though - Da Mann? I don't know - he's the tits.


@SirGreenThumb...

should work  we shall see!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That's what internets is supposed to be....


I work on computers 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm out of here in 7 min. How crazy is it that this popped up when I tried to send this message.
> View attachment 3219877


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok for real. I'm out now. 
Bye you two. 

I'll talk to yaw'll when I get back.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That's what internets is supposed to be....





SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright ladies, you have fun. I'm about to wake up my misses and head out.
> 
> Blow this mother fucker up!.


We shall!!! have a great time hon!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I work on computers 5-6 days a week.


Could have sworn this dude was on a computer...he's got a computer's body...
 

Or THIS:
 

This is my puter...need to get an actual laptop soon though....it's time...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3219883


THAT is cool!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Could have sworn this dude was on a computer...he's got a computer's body...
> View attachment 3219884
> 
> Or THIS:
> ...


hahaha!! I love it!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Could have sworn this dude was on a computer...he's got a computer's body...
> View attachment 3219884
> 
> Or THIS:
> ...


----------



## Banana444 (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn you all talk it up a bunch on here, I have been to busy trimming. Just wanted to post a weight on this climax harvest, I cant freaking believe how much dank I just pulled. I just weighed up and shits still plenty damp but its dry enough for jars. All together right now 453g, so just a lil over a pound, and I still have 3 more plants . I estimate to lose a lot more of that weight and end up with about 10 zips, based on my past drying and curing, but god damn, this one plant has exceeded my last 2 grows combined!!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Damn you all talk it up a bunch on here, I have been to busy trimming. Just wanted to post a weight on this climax harvest, I cant freaking believe how much dank I just pulled. I just weighed up and shits still plenty damp but its dry enough for jars. All together right now 453g, so just a lil over a pound, and I still have 3 more plants . I estimate to lose a lot more of that weight and end up with about 10 zips, based on my past drying and curing, but god damn, this one plant has exceeded my last 2 grows combined!!!!


congrats brother!! Sounds like a decent harvest to me  kudos!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So I don't grow, anything actually. I actually killed a cactus once - and they be HARD to kill...
> 
> But I am interested in learning more about high CBD strains.
> 
> ...


have you seen the magic smoke i think its called supposedly 30% CBD oil and totally legal seeing how its made from hemp that has 0 thc 
i have never tried them but from what i understand as long as it doesnt test for THC then it is totally unregulated
http://www.legalbuds.com/cbd-hemp-oil.html


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 3, 2014)

Have to stop in and say HIGH!!!
What up around here??

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm back.
We had a real good time, well except for when we first got there. We got there early and our check in wasn't until 3pm so we were waiting around to get some rest for 7 hours and they wouldn't push us ahead into our room until that exact time. 

Before we could check in we went to the aquarium and I took some photos and then we went back and got some rest and then went back. 

Also visiting the mountains and walked around the strip. Was very busy and didn't rain till our very last night while we were walking around. 

Be prepared for a major photo bomb. They are not going to be in order to bare with me. 
Here is a HD high speed video I took


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)

I also got a quarter of mids when I got back as well.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 5, 2014)

Was a good idea for me to raise my light before I left. It grew like 4" while I was gone. 
Pics tomorrow.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

ill get a good pic of that mid i have going i believe its female 
getting hard to remember its labeled i just have to unpack some plants to get to it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ill get a good pic of that mid i have going i believe its female
> getting hard to remember its labeled i just have to unpack some plants to get to it


Yea, I'll be posting mine tomorrow as well. Not gonna disturb them tonight. I got home and wow did they grow. Looks like the bagseed is finally starting to take off in flower and the super haze is stretching more and more. PM is doing real good as well and so is my tomato plant. Things are going pretty good right now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I'll be posting mine tomorrow as well. Not gonna disturb them tonight. I got home and wow did they grow. Looks like the bagseed is finally starting to take off in flower and the super haze is stretching more and more. PM is doing real good as well and so is my tomato plant. Things are going pretty good right now.


 mid same AKR AKR creamy goodness


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

ohh and i have it labeled but its a " ? "


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3222289 midView attachment 3222290 sameView attachment 3222291 AKRView attachment 3222292 AKRView attachment 3222293 creamy goodness


Looking good. Have you noticed that with this bagseed the longer it is in veg the more issues it gets? 

I like that akr.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you in 12/12 or still 24/0?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Looking good. Have you noticed that with this bagseed the longer it is in veg the more issues it gets?
> 
> I like that akr.


it doesnt like being fed only enjoys transplanting
all the bigger ones down the back and big one in the middle are AKR


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

18/6 on the 600 but leds are 24/0


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

its been trans planted and top dressed and it responded well to both i fed it and it clawed 
the rest are fine but one male is doing it too


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

the spots are pyrithrin dust making sure to keep it on the ones in veg i wash it off every other day and let them dry and soak up some light and then re apply fucking worms were killing me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Check out what I got coming. 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-atmos-rx-dry-herb-vaporizer-kit-with-oil-bundle-1
* Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Bundle *
from $59.99
 Buy! 
Value Discount You Save
$236.85 75% $176.86
Options

Limited Time Only!
6 days 21:42:07
Over 1,000 bought
Limited quantity available
SHARE THIS DEAL

 










































































*Bundle Contents*

Atmos Rx dry herb vaporizer kit (see exact contents below)
Atmos RX oil cartridge
Glass screen
Bottle of relaxation oil
Bottle of tobacco-flavored oil
After purchasing this deal, you will need to visit the website listed on your Groupon voucher to complete redemption. See voucher for more information.

*Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Bundle*
This Atmos Rx dry vaporizer releases the essential, active elements of natural dry herbs without burning or producing smoke. The adapter also includes a measuring scale so you can see how much oil is left.


Dry herb vaporizer
Oil adapter with measuring scale
Slim, sleek design
Heats oil evenly
Can also vaporize wax
12 mL bottles of oil
Relaxation oil with melatonin
Tobacco-flavored oil without nicotine
Oil ingredients
Atmos Rx dry-vaporizer kit includes the following:
Atmos Rx battery
Ceramic heating chamber
Spring
Mesh filter
Glass screen
Chamber connector
Ceramic filter
Rubber mouthpiece
Cleaning brush tool
Packing tool
User manual


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

These bagseed don't seem to show sex during veg for some reason. At least mine didn't until I actually switched to 12/12, but once I did it showed in like 3 days. 

Seems like they are very much alike in a lot a ways. They look nearly Identical if you were to have topped like I did mine. I put mine through hell though and she is starting to recover. I don't even care what the leaves look like on her anymore cause she is springing back nicely. I kinda want to convert a branch on the lady cause she is a tough bitch. 

I just don't know about the smoke 
Oh I know. I can use some super haze pollen on her. What you think. This bagseed + super haze?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

You should scoop you up one of those while they are on sale. Its both a dry vape and liquid. You can even put wax in it so that means it will take kief and shatter.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

it is topped like your's  FIM'd them all at 5 nodes then lolipopped the sucker growth planted them deep 
then topped when they hit 5 nodes again 
lol im cloning them all so needed more branches  they will get lolipopped again and planted deep


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

im not really into the pens i had one and a nail just works out better for me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

So I have this weed now and I have come to the conclusion that I need to discipline myself to only smoke one bowl a day. So with this weed I have I found that I can take a few hits and wait and I will be good to do whatever. Whether it be eat or sleep. I mean I'm not blasted or anything, but I'm on an even keel. 

So 1 bowl throughout the day for me. 

My body starts thinking something is wrong when I don't smoke after staying high all the time. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it is topped like your's  FIM'd them all at 5 nodes then lolipopped the sucker growth planted them deep
> then topped when they hit 5 nodes again
> lol im cloning them all so needed more branches  they will get lolipopped again and planted deep


Well, maybe you did do it like me. haha..

Yea, she don't like nutes at all. I have fed her nothing but water. I may need to give a feed of epsome salt to her. I fed them plain water when I got back. I think the PM is gonna show sex any day now. so we shall see if I get to stabilize it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

I have my appetite back so I'm sitting here eating crab wonton. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

so i think im gonna run a 400w & 600w hps cooltube and the 2 135w led's and 4-6 of the 50+ w CFL's i have 
in bloom


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i think im gonna run a 400w & 600w hps cooltube and the 2 135w led's and 4-6 of the 50+ w CFL's i have
> in bloom


What you hoping to pull? 

Cause with that amount of light you better be aiming high. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

minimum 3 zips a plant is what im hoping for but about to transplant again for the last month and then once more on flip 
16 plants total


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

i doubt i get a gram per watt but i can hope


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> minimum 3 zips a plant is what im hoping for but about to transplant again for the last month and then once more on flip
> 16 plants total


48 sounds good to me. Are you a care giver, I cant remember. 


tekdc911 said:


> i doubt i get a gram per watt but i can hope


I can't. Yet!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> 48 sounds good to me. *Are you a care giver*, I cant remember.
> I can't. Yet!


umm sure .......


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm watching big daddy with adam sandler and picturing you. haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> umm sure .......


I consider it care giving if you give yourself care.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm watching big daddy with adam sandler and picturing you. haha.


i was changing a shitty diaper thinking of you  jk jk


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i was changing a shitty diaper thinking of you  jk jk


Nice one. I had that coming. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm waiting for my ecig battery to charge up before I hit the sack. I don't have to work tomorrow cause I took off one extra day than my fiancee. LoL..


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check out what I got coming.
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-atmos-rx-dry-herb-vaporizer-kit-with-oil-bundle-1
> * Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Bundle *
> from $59.99
> ...


TWINSIES!!!
 

Different brand, same shit though.

I LOVE mine...I even went out and got Nicotine juice to quite smoking.

I never use it for the weeds though - hash only. 

It was....hrrrmmmmmm...70 bucks? I can't remember.

I would like to invest in one of those big-ol expensive vaporizers - maybe when I save up the money...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> TWINSIES!!!
> View attachment 3222349
> 
> Different brand, same shit though.
> ...


haha cool.
I use a different one for when I quit smoking over a year ago. Haven't looked back. I'm down to 6mg nicotine and I think I'll just stay there. 

Cant wait to try this dry herb vape though. Gonna be cool.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Found out that the soil has turned acidic with the bagseed. I threw a pinch of baking soda on some wet soil and it bubbled. 

Anyone know an easy fix for that? 
I could just water with a tbls of baking soda, that will raise the ph, but don't know if it will fix the issue.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is the vape pen I have coming.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, maybe you did do it like me. haha..
> 
> Yea, she don't like nutes at all. I have fed her nothing but water. I may need to give a feed of epsome salt to her. I fed them plain water when I got back. I think the PM is gonna show sex any day now. so we shall see if I get to stabilize it.


From what i experienced with the PM and have heard a lot of other people. It seems like around the 30 dy mark in flower is when the trouble usually starts. 
Not sure if you will have others in flower with her, just thought id give ya heads up. 
Good luck, she would be really nice if she was stable. Would def do another run of her if she was.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Found out that the soil has turned acidic with the bagseed. I threw a pinch of baking soda on some wet soil and it bubbled.
> 
> Anyone know an easy fix for that?
> I could just water with a tbls of baking soda, that will raise the ph, but don't know if it will fix the issue.


dolomite lime 

about a table spoon a gal top dressed and watered in


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> From what i experienced with the PM and have heard a lot of other people. It seems like around the 30 dy mark in flower is when the trouble usually starts.
> Not sure if you will have others in flower with her, just thought id give ya heads up.
> Good luck, she would be really nice if she was stable. Would def do another run of her if she was.


I do. I have two others. She hasn't shown sex really. I mean, its close to showing what it is so I'll see within the next couple days or so. 
But the others will be mostly done before she even gets to produce bananas if she does. Gonna convert a branch re pollinate and get some f2 or f3's. Should be stable at the point, but I will keep an eye on it so it doesn't release anything inside my tent. Gonna be a task that's for sure.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> dolomite lime
> 
> about a table spoon a gal top dressed and watered in


So do I add it to the gal or top of the soil or both?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

Do any of you find it worth it to make bho, wax, shatter or kief? 

There is a lot of work that goes in to each that only produces a few grams per ounce and I never seem to find it much different than just smoking buds. 

Opinions?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 6, 2014)

BHO is the only way to go 

a tablespoon a gal when you mix your soil 
and stick a couple of tablespoons on top and water in will fix whats going on with it now but will take around a week to get it back to normal


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> BHO is the only way to go
> 
> a tablespoon a gal when you mix your soil
> and stick a couple of tablespoons on top and water in will fix whats going on with it now but will take around a week to get it back to normal


I'm not planning on using fresh soil, just need to get this thing under control she looks like complete shit.

I'll get some tomorrow and sit on it. Gonna wait till the soil drys completely out and is pretty light and then water.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm not planning on using fresh soil, just need to get this thing under control she looks like complete shit.
> 
> I'll get some tomorrow and sit on it. Gonna wait till the soil drys completely out and is pretty light and then water.


problem with buying lime is it comes in like 40 lb bags or some shit so it lasts for ever but may need to be stuck in something before you get home so the neighbors dont think you killed some one and are trying to hide the smell 
since you have no other reason other then growing , chalking the lines at a ball park , or growing to be walking around with a big ass bag of lime


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

pulverized is the faster acting , the pellets are what you put in your mix slower acting but lasts longer


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> problem with buying lime is it comes in like 40 lb bags or some shit so it lasts for ever but may need to be stuck in something before you get home so the neighbors dont think you killed some one and are trying to hide the smell
> since you have no other reason other then growing , chalking the lines at a ball park , or growing to be walking around with a big ass bag of lime


bahahaha. You mean to tell me it didn't look good carrying two 20lb bags happy frog over my shoulder at my apartment? LoL

I did it when no one was around.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So I have this weed now and I have come to the conclusion that I need to discipline myself to only smoke one bowl a day. So with this weed I have I found that I can take a few hits and wait and I will be good to do whatever. Whether it be eat or sleep. I mean I'm not blasted or anything, but I'm on an even keel.
> 
> So 1 bowl throughout the day for me.
> 
> My body starts thinking something is wrong when I don't smoke after staying high all the time. LoL


Haha 

So that's how it is? So? So? who's high.. I know I am


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha
> 
> So that's how it is? So? So? who's high.. I know I am


Not me yet. Got to wait till I get home. 

Right up until I get my vape that is coming, then I can smoke wherever the hell I want.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not me yet. Got to wait till I get home.
> 
> Right up until I get my vape that is coming, then I can smoke wherever the hell I want.


Think I'm high enough for both of us right now 

What vape you getting?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Think I'm high enough for both of us right now
> 
> What vape you getting?


This one.
http://rollitup.org/t/auto-climax-breeding.829188/page-47#post-10767738


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was a good idea for me to raise my light before I left. It grew like 4" while I was gone.
> Pics tomorrow.


Wow!! That video was amazing..All your pics are great, I've got to finish zooming them but you have really have an eye for doing that stuff.

Kudos and glad ya'll had fun


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check out what I got coming.
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-atmos-rx-dry-herb-vaporizer-kit-with-oil-bundle-1
> * Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Bundle *
> from $59.99
> ...


Sweet! Wish I could get one, let me know how it does for ya. Maybe do a breakdown on my review thread for vaporizers?  I'll have to find it to send you the link 

I'm sorry, I'm still playing catch up. Went to bed early last night for an appointment this morning...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sweet! Wish I could get one, let me know how it does for ya. Maybe do a breakdown on my review thread for vaporizers?  I'll have to find it to send you the link
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm still playing catch up. Went to bed early last night for an appointment this morning...lol


Will do. I'll hit you up when I get home in a couple hours.

Also, thanks. 
We had a good time once the morning was over when we got there.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Will do. I'll hit you up when I get home in a couple hours.
> 
> Also, thanks.
> We had a good time once the morning was over when we got there.


Cool beans.

YW.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow!! That video was amazing..All your pics are great, I've got to finish zooming them but you have really have an eye for doing that stuff.
> 
> Kudos and glad ya'll had fun


Thanks!!

My fiancee made sure I took a lot of photos. I had taken over 4gb of photos.

Hell, that 1 min vid used 65mb.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I checked on my plants again when I got home. The super haze has grown another 2". WTF.
This is what I get for not training her. 
Oops. 

I have 1 foot of overhead space left in my tent. Fingers crossed.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> My fiancee made sure I took a lot of photos. I had taken over 4gb of photos.
> 
> Hell, that 1 min vid used 65mb.


They're all great, thanks for sharing


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I checked on my plants again when I got home. The super haze has grown another 2". WTF.
> This is what I get for not training her.
> Oops.
> 
> I have 1 foot of overhead space left in my tent. Fingers crossed.


Wow bro, that's crazy.. Sorry for the slow responses, a surprise visit from mom. You know the deal well she has now forgotten she's married so I am showing her the wedding video. She's laughing now..LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow bro, that's crazy.. Sorry for the slow responses, a surprise visit from mom. You know the deal well she has now forgotten she's married so I am showing her the wedding video. She's laughing now..LOL


Its all good rosey, no worries here. 

Think my 420 is about to start.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its all good rosey, no worries here.
> 
> Think my 420 is about to start.


and I missed it!!  that's okay though, mom left so I went ahead and cooked my dinner. Ribeye steak, shrimp and broccoli, it was delish!

dang it..guess I need to make up for it now..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> and I missed it!!  that's okay though, mom left so I went ahead and cooked my dinner. Ribeye steak, shrimp and broccoli, it was delish!
> 
> dang it..guess I need to make up for it now..lol


Yea, I'm still pretty baked sooo.. 

I'm gonna be making some pepper crusted pork chops tonight for dinner and more than likely a side of vegetable medley.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I'm still pretty baked sooo..
> 
> I'm gonna be making some pepper crusted pork chops tonight for dinner and more than likely a side of vegetable medley.


Sounds yummy..got to get my ass to the office and pack a bullet!

I like to smoke after I eat. Helps my tummy relax a bit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is the purple monkey


Preflower - Looks female to me - we will see 


NOM NOM NOM


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

looks just like the JDP i have going 
pretty scary resemblence TBH


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how in the hell there is heat stress on the PM? 
It never goes above 81f in my tent.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

They have been enjoying the 50% humidity, the bagseed it reaching for the light, but for whatever reason there is signs of heat stress and I'm not sure why. 

On all but the super haze and tomato plant.

Bagseed - heat stress and acidic soil

PM - heat stress

Only issue with the super haze is she is too damn tall. Not sure what I'm gonna do I have no room in there to train her.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They have been enjoying the 50% humidity, the bagseed it reaching for the light, but for whatever reason there is signs of heat stress and I'm not sure why.
> 
> On all but the super haze and tomato plant.
> 
> ...


uh oh....

Sorry to hear bro. What you gonna do?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> uh oh....
> 
> Sorry to hear bro. What you gonna do?


Gonna get some dolomite lime for the acidic soil.
Not sure about the super haze and her growing to tall, not much I can do. I may end up having to bend the tops down. We shall see if she stretches that high, I hope not. 

Shouldn't be a heat issue so I have no clue what to do about that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Check this video out. This would be so much fun.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

SirgreenThumb said:


> They have been enjoying the 50% humidity, the bagseed it reaching for the light, but for whatever reason there is signs of heat stress and I'm not sure why.
> 
> On all but the super haze and tomato plant.
> 
> ...


Super crop her


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Super crop her


That would be a great idea, I just don't trust myself to do it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Gonna get some dolomite lime for the acidic soil.
> Not sure about the super haze and her growing to tall, not much I can do. I may end up having to bend the tops down. We shall see if she stretches that high, I hope not.
> 
> Shouldn't be a heat issue so I have no clue what to do about that.


hot spots 
you have pockets of air hotter then the rest and they are sunburning need more air movement above the canopy


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That would be a great idea, I just don't trust myself to do it.


just slowly pinch till you hear a crunch
or get your old lady to do it 
females naturally have steadier hands


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That would be a great idea, I just don't trust myself to do it.


I felt the same way the first time I did it.....Never really had any problems with it..If you snap it to much just put some tape around it


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I felt the same way the first time I did it.....Never really had any problems with it..If you snap it to much just put some tape around it


or enjoy the 2 new tops >.<


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Gonna get some dolomite lime for the acidic soil.
> Not sure about the super haze and her growing to tall, not much I can do. I may end up having to bend the tops down. We shall see if she stretches that high, I hope not.
> 
> Shouldn't be a heat issue so I have no clue what to do about that.


Tie that bitch down bro . Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't be scared your whole life. DO IT !!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> hot spots
> you have pockets of air hotter then the rest and they are sunburning need more air movement above the canopy


I can adjust that easily. Thanks.


tekdc911 said:


> just slowly pinch till you hear a crunch
> or get your old lady to do it
> females naturally have steadier hands


I'm an artist, I have steady hands, I just have a tendency to use too much strength at times.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> Can't be scared your whole life. DO IT !!!!!!View attachment 3223632 View attachment 3223633 View attachment 3223634


Yea, but how do I make more room when there is none? Eh?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Kinda funny when I think about it though. My pineapple express didn't do this on 12/12. This is retarded. LoL

Stupid sativa leaning strain.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Aug 7, 2014)

Prune or super crop and then tie the branches to create order


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Aug 7, 2014)

My haze I had to fim every shoot


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

But its in the beginning of flower and I don't really want to stress her that much. 

If it comes down to it, I'll bend the tops down.

I have a feeling its going to though cause I need at least 12" above the canopy and I'm losing that space quick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like when I get seeds from her she is going to be put into smaller containers and grown in a sog type grow. I just won't cut the side branches. That should keep her from getting too tall. As it stands the 5gal of space is too much room for a 5.5" height tent.

Guess I should go by the 1 ft per gal eh?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I washed my carbon filter sleeve. Its hanging to dry, but its stained. LoL.. Oh well. I'm the only one that sees it. 

What happen to that BigDawgs Character that was here before I left, she was weird. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Super crop her


Hey there stranger..long time no post. How you tonight?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I asked my fiancee to pick up some pork chops on her way home this was her response.

Bone or no bone......Me: Its up to you

Thin or thick.............Me: Its up to you

How many do you want?... Me: Use your own judgement. 


Women.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

just need to fim and pinch from the start


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just need to fim and pinch from the start


Yea, now I know. LoL
I honestly didn't expect this to happen. Its never happen before, so I didn't think it would. Especially on 12/12fs. 
Oh well. Now I know.
Thanks for all the help bro.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I made the cats a floating cat bed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

@roseypeach 
Doing okay...came home from work and checked on my reveg and she had snapped but its okay she was about ready...I still over half the plant growing..


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

How fucking cool is that..

Spoilt damn cats..LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> [QUOTE"roseypeach, post: 10773373, member: 371202"]Hey there stranger..long time no post. How you tonight?



Doing okay...came home from work and checked on my reveg and she had snapped but its okay she was about ready...I still over half the plant growing..View attachment 3223665View attachment 3223667[/QUOTE]

Damn good harvest California!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> [QUOTE"roseypeach, post: 10773373, member: 371202"]Hey there stranger..long time no post. How you tonight?


Doing okay...came home from work and checked on my reveg and she had snapped but its okay she was about ready...I still over half the plant growing..View attachment 3223665View attachment 3223667[/QUOTE]
weight and veg time ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

wow fail post


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

@roseypeach .That's only one branch still have alot more growing on her..going to take her down probably Sunday
@tekdc911 ..Haven't weight it yet just took that one branch....it's a reveg 9 weeks flowering...can't remember the veg time maybe like 5 weeks I think...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> wow fail post


Hey Tekki..sorry I didn't say hello sooner bro. How's that baby doing?


dlftmyers said:


> @roseypeach .That's only one branch still have alot more growing on her..going to take her down probably Sunday
> @tekdc911 ..Haven't weight it yet just took that one branch....it's a reveg 9 weeks flowering...can't remember the veg time maybe like 5 weeks I think...


Wow that's pretty good veg time, no wonder..bet you get some good weight out of it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How fucking cool is that..
> 
> Spoilt damn cats..LOL


Their not even using it. 
I put catnip in there to get them to go to it, they ate it and left. LoL
assholes the lot of em.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> @tekdc911 ..Haven't weight it yet just took that one branch....it's a reveg 9 weeks flowering...can't remember the veg time maybe like 5 weeks I think...


i got ya 
im hoping for 3 oz a piece from the photo's i have going 
i keep forgetting these were picked cause they reminded me of their mom 
and mom did its growing after flip 
i think i just need to chill and quit doubting myself


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey Tekki..sorry I didn't say hello sooner bro. How's that baby doing?


eating sleeping crying shitting 
you know doing baby stuff 
he's good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> eating sleeping crying shitting
> you know doing baby stuff
> he's good


Yeah, he even seen my face in the baby shit the other day.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> eating sleeping crying shitting
> you know doing baby stuff
> he's good


 typical shit..lmao glad all is well


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yeah, he even seen my face in the baby shit the other day.


do tell..?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yeah, he even seen my face in the baby shit the other day.


it was a masterpiece he worked on it for 30 mins almost


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it was a masterpiece he worked on it for 30 mins almost


Bwahahahahahaaa


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> typical shit..lmao glad all is well
> 
> do tell..?


http://rollitup.org/t/auto-climax-breeding.829188/page-48#post-10767779

Funny that you can like a post but not really read it.  
LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/auto-climax-breeding.829188/page-48#post-10767779
> 
> Funny that you can like a post but not really read it.
> LoL



I've been high as a kite for a few days now..cut a girl a break!  I was thinking I'd seen you two talking before. I'm gonna look at it right now..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Hahahahahaa I laughed my ass off at that earlier but he doesn't say it looked like you..lmfao!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahahahahaa I laughed my ass off at that earlier but he doesn't say it looked like you..lmfao!!!!


Not in so many words. lol


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not in so many words. lol


Well there ya go   I'm so high..


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry if I'm being more cocky than usual..having a great night over here and I'm sooo high!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry if I'm being more cocky than usual..having a great night over here and I'm sooo high!!


You're good as long as you don't reach my level of asshole status. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You're good as long as you don't reach my level of asshole status. LoL


I don't think there's a danger of that..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I don't think there's a danger of that..


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


I Knight you the Royal Asshole!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I Knight you the Royal Asshole!


Sir Royal Asshole!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sir Royal Asshole!


eh hem..pardon me Sire! Sir Royal Asshole!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> eh hem..pardon me Sire! Sir Royal Asshole!


That's better. Phew, thought I was gonna have to get the stick. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's better. Phew, thought I was gonna have to get the stick. Lol


Aw hell naw..not that stick masta!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I just ordered a 62mm lens adapter kit for my camera. I also ordered a few macro lens with it. 

My close up photos are going to get better.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just ordered a 62mm lens adapter kit for my camera. I also ordered a few macro lens with it.
> 
> My close up photos are going to get better.


Wow...can't wait to see that!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow...can't wait to see that!


I had to get the attachment and buy the macro lens separate. I have +1 - +10 macro, which will clear up a lot of my up close photos.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had to get the attachment and buy the macro lens separate. I have +1 - +10 macro, which will clear up a lot of my up close photos.


I know you got some killer shots with the one you have already! what was that a stingray? The frogs really popped too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I know you got some killer shots with the one you have already! what was that a stingray? The frogs really popped too.


Yea I took several. It was very difficult to do. The glass in there was really thick and most of them were curved.
Here is an example of one of the 10X Diopter I have coming


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll get some real good trichomes shots with it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm thinking I'll get some real good trichomes shots with it.


Just...wow

Don't doubt that one bit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Just...wow
> 
> Don't doubt that one bit.


Now I need to build a ring light.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Aug 7, 2014)

If I was into dudes .... I would have this one in high heels , red lip stick and have it bent over the kitchen counter with all the curtains open. Pure stud but perfect female stature


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Now I need to build a ring light.


How you do that?


TrollMaster5000 said:


> If I was into dudes .... I would have this one in high heels , red lip stick and have it bent over the kitchen counter with all the curtains open. Pure stud but perfect female stature


Haha

I think I'm gonna watch a movie and pass out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How you do that?
> 
> Haha
> 
> I think I'm gonna watch a movie and pass out


LEDs inside a rubber gasket.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Umm, ok.

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/parkinsons-drug-rasagiline-gives-woman-uncontrollable-orgasms/story-fneuz9ev-1227017363816

*I’LL take what she’s taking. *
Scientists report that a drug prescribed to treat Parkinson’s disease has caused at least one woman to experience uncontrollable orgasms.

The 42-year-old was using rasagiline — a commonly-prescribed Parkinson’s treatment — when her libido suddenly increased and she began spontaneously orgasming up to five times a day, according to Live Science.

She was eventually hospitalised when the intense five- to 20-second sensations became too much.

Doctors who treated the woman said it was the first time such an adverse effect of the drug has been reported.

The woman’s unusual symptoms stopped when she quit the drug, then started again when she resumed treatment 15 days later, they noted in her case report.

She had not been taking any other medication.

Researchers suspected her reaction had something to so with an increase in dopamine — a neurotransmitter in the brain that helps regulate feelings of pleasure — which is triggered by taking rasagiline.

One previous report described a case of a spontaneous ejaculation in a man who had also been taking rasagiline, they wrote.

The case report is set to be published in an upcoming issue of the journal _Parkinsonism and Related Disorders_.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 7, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> If I was into dudes .... I would have this one in high heels , red lip stick and have it bent over the kitchen counter with all the curtains open. Pure stud but perfect female stature


MMMHMMM.. I see what that dude is doing on that cereal box. 
Don't act innocent.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Umm, ok.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/parkinsons-drug-rasagiline-gives-woman-uncontrollable-orgasms/story-fneuz9ev-1227017363816
> 
> ...


Omg..lol

I''ll have some too!!  

haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3224620 View attachment 3224623 View attachment 3224624 View attachment 3224625 View attachment 3224626 View attachment 3224627 View attachment 3224628


Looking good Tekk!! Which strain is that..


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Umm, ok.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/parkinsons-drug-rasagiline-gives-woman-uncontrollable-orgasms/story-fneuz9ev-1227017363816
> 
> ...


I cannot believe somebody actually sought treatment for that


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> If I was into dudes .... I would have this one in high heels , red lip stick and have it bent over the kitchen counter with all the curtains open. Pure stud but perfect female stature


Is that p.m. on that plant...


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Is that p.m. on that plant...


" worry free " bug dust

@Rosey its afghan kush ryder 7.5 - 8.5 weeks really its pics from 3 plants
1-2 weeks into flower


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I cannot believe somebody actually sought treatment for that


Right? 


dlftmyers said:


> Is that p.m. on that plant...


PM  should I ask?


tekdc911 said:


> " worry free " bug dust
> 
> @Rosey its afghan kush ryder 7.5 - 8.5 weeks really its pics from 3 plants
> 1-2 weeks into flower


She's beautiful!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Right?
> PM  should I ask?
> 
> She's beautiful!


 Powdery Mildew


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just changed the light cycle. Its now on 12/12.
> 
> Tek that recommendation of sticking the cutting in the water was actually working, but being at 8 weeks already I needed to go ahead and change the cycle so it can start doing its thing and the haze will start as soon as she is ready.
> 
> ...


Hello i am reading your thread and loving it i am on page 14 still and i seen you changed your lights down to 12/12 at week 8. what does this do? I ask cause i am gonna be doing 10 auto's while vegging 30 photo's in the same room. I start in 2 weeks. I know i will be caught up by then with your great grows. if you already answered this in upcoming posts then i will find it since i am reading every post.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???
> i been at the hospital with my oldlady
> 8.36 lbs 19.5 inches bouncing baby boy
> just came home to check on the animals and email and sit down for a minute


congrats on the new baby boy. now all your free time is gone for sure. Is this your first child?


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

Teltek said:


>


I am glad i didnt get taking by him, since all of you are saying he was a cheat. ! person saying it can be debated 5 saying it means he did what was said. Sorry he did some of you wrong. I hate those who take advantage of others.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No, it makes since to understand the rules, you obviously do not. There is no rule that states that you cannot talk about a member that was banned if there were then a whole lot of others would be banned.
> 
> If you have something you want to say to me then say it and stop beating around the bush.
> You may think that your little quips are amusing but they're not.(only people who find this amusing are people who get off on others being unhappy.) If you want to participate in the thread by all means, but if all you want to do is talk about people in a negative light and make sigs about them as well then you can stay out of my thread.
> ...


Well said man. I knew i liked your growing style now i see i am liking you as a person also. I am on a mission to finish and catch up on this thread. There is allot of great info that i am taking notes of so i can gain knowledge about auto's


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I cannot believe somebody actually sought treatment for that


I had also read that it happen to a male as well. That would be hilarious just to be real.

Guy walking down the road, he stops, legs a twitching as he begins to let out a howl only fit for Tarzan... 
Ahhh, release!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had also read that it happen to a male as well. That would be hilarious just to be real.
> 
> Guy walking down the road, he stops, legs a twitching as he begins to let out a howl only fit for Tarzan...
> Ahhh, release!


Beats work


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> congrats on the new baby boy. now all your free time is gone for sure. Is this your first child?


its my 2nd son 
first is 10


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Hello i am reading your thread and loving it i am on page 14 still and i seen you changed your lights down to 12/12 at week 8. what does this do? I ask cause i am gonna be doing 10 auto's while vegging 30 photo's in the same room. I start in 2 weeks. I know i will be caught up by then with your great grows. if you already answered this in upcoming posts then i will find it since i am reading every post.


It doesn't have a major effect on the plants during the end run. However, since I did that it may have slowed down the production of the trichomes as I didn't check them this time around cause she looked done. After looking during the cure I noticed that there was several clear mostly cloudy and only a couple amber(not many at all)

I also did it because of the need for other plants to begin flowering and I have no other space and I didn't feel it would hurt the auto in the end. I feel that I was wrong and wouldn't recommend turning the lights back to 12/12 unless its really need to. Kinda like how I did in order to get other plants to flower. 

My main reason behind it was because we were supposed to be moving from this apartment at a certain time, but that isn't happening now. But when it was I needed to get my plants finished so I went ahead and changed the cycle. 

Lastly, 
Welcome.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Well said man. I knew i liked your growing style now i see i am liking you as a person also. I am on a mission to finish and catch up on this thread. There is allot of great info that i am taking notes of so i can gain knowledge about auto's


We try to be as civil as possible around here, if that is disrupted people get a little upset.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm high as a fucking cloud right now!

All I see is birds


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm high as a fucking cloud right now!
> 
> All I see is birds


Well damn, let me catch up then!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

So what about I haven't even graduated yet and sallie mae is already harassing me. 

This is going to be fun. I love owning these type of people.  

I hate that they are the people your loan goes straight to. They will be consolidated at the end with william d ford, but until then I need to send out a cease and desist.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well damn, let me catch up then!!


Say what?

You already supposed to be high. 

Tisk.....Tisk.....


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

the akr in the white bucket ive been clipping a popcorn here and there 
now that i have room to move the light around i realize the last couple years ive been burning the trichs up from being to close these seem so much more frosty when compared to the rest ive grown smaller in size but frosty frosty 
think i may start laying the light on them in veg and picking it up higher in flower


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the akr in the white bucket ive been clipping a popcorn here and there
> now that i have room to move the light around i realize the last couple years ive been burning the trichs up from being to close these seem so much more frosty when compared to the rest ive grown smaller in size but frosty frosty
> think i may start laying the light on them in veg and picking it up higher in flower


You know how my super haze has been getting to tall?

Well, that was taken care of this morning. I topped all six tops. hahaha. 
Go vertical now bitch!

Sorry, I went dark.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So what about I haven't even graduated yet and sallie mae is already harassing me.
> 
> This is going to be fun. I love owning these type of people.
> 
> I hate that they are the people your loan goes straight to. They will be consolidated at the end with william d ford, but until then I need to send out a cease and desist.


Fuckers. They were supposed to save me some interest on mine by combining. I now owe them over $25k.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

that works too


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Say what?
> 
> You already supposed to be high.
> 
> Tisk.....Tisk.....


Gettin there!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

i would defoliate the bag seed 
might help honestly


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Fuckers. They were supposed to save me some interest on mine by combining. I now owe them over $25k.


You need to send your loans to william d ford. They will actually consolidate your loans. Sallie mae wont. Them people are crooks. You would think a company who has so many negative reviews and who has been sued so many times that they would be shut down from dealing with loans of this sort, but nope. 

You can thank bush for that one. They paid him a nice 2mil back in 2005 and there is no telling what they are paying this one.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i would defoliate the bag seed
> might help honestly


Mine?
Again?
LoL

I think she may fall over and just die if I do that again. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> that works too



What upsets me the most is I don't have anything I can do with these. I have ZERO space in my tent for anything. Oh well. 

I cant wait for a bigger space. This sucks. 
Those could make 6 great clones.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

My lady just called and asked what I wanted to do this evening after she gets off work.

Hmmm. I've been kinda wanting to go bowling... I haven't been bowling while high in a very long time..... hmmm....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm almost certain I'm talking to myself now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen the movie bad words? It's pretty funny.

I also watched Noah. 
Was a good movie, but.... The ending cracked me up....


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You need to send your loans to william d ford. They will actually consolidate your loans. Sallie mae wont. Them people are crooks. You would think a company who has so many negative reviews and who has been sued so many times that they would be shut down from dealing with loans of this sort, but nope.
> 
> You can thank bush for that one. They paid him a nice 2mil back in 2005 and there is no telling what they are paying this one.[/QUOTE}
> Again. Fuckers.
> ...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

You quoted that whole post. You're on a cell phone aren't you? LoL

But yea. However, I'm behind some proxies in a virtual tunnel with a list of blocked IPs. But there wasn't anything saying it was being watched, so its should be safe regardless.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

I just realized I haven't been bowling since before I broke my hand. haha. This should be interesting.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You need to send your loans to william d ford. They will actually consolidate your loans. Sallie mae wont. Them people are crooks. You would think a company who has so many negative reviews and who has been sued so many times that they would be shut down from dealing with loans of this sort, but nope.
> 
> You can thank bush for that one. They paid him a nice 2mil back in 2005 and there is no telling what they are paying this one.


Why the FUCK are the posts combining like that..that means I've missed some shit..lol

UGH

The status I'm in now could wipe my debt, we shall see. There are things on the horizon for me though, I'm sure it should all work out just fine.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Why the FUCK are the posts combining like that..that means I've missed some shit..lol
> 
> UGH
> 
> The status I'm in now could wipe my debt, we shall see. There are things on the horizon for me though, I'm sure it should all work out just fine.


Its cool. I've been posting a whole bunch of useless nonsense. LoL

Just got done eating some biscuits and gravy from kfc. Still high watching captain america(the new one) 

Gonna go bowling tonight and will be surrounded by a whole bunch of Asians. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You quoted that whole post. You're on a cell phone aren't you? LoL
> 
> But yea. However, I'm behind some proxies in a virtual tunnel with a list of blocked IPs. But there wasn't anything saying it was being watched, so its should be safe regardless.


No, that's what confused me!! why did it do that, am I that high already? lol

Well how the hell do you know if it's being watched or not..that's crazy. I use Zultrax sometimes to avoid all that stuff, never had a letter from using them before.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, my vape should be here next week sometime. As well as all my new camera gear. I'm excited. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool. I've been posting a whole bunch of useless nonsense. LoL
> 
> Just got done eating some biscuits and gravy from kfc. Still high watching captain america(the new one)
> 
> Gonna go bowling tonight and will be surrounded by a whole bunch of Asians. LoL


You're a goddamn mess. 

Asians are hot


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh, my vape should be here next week sometime. As well as all my new camera gear. I'm excited. LoL


what's exciting is how much less herb you have to use when vaping 

The weed lasts so much longer


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> No, that's what confused me!! why did it do that, am I that high already? lol
> 
> Well how the hell do you know if it's being watched or not..that's crazy. I use Zultrax sometimes to avoid all that stuff, never had a letter from using them before.


Someone will usually post that it is being watched cause they received a letter. haha

You were probably typing and your hand slid across your mouse pad slightly and it moved your cursor to a new position and you started typing out of quote.
Or, you hit tab.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You're a goddamn mess.
> 
> Asians are hot


Yea, I know. I'm about to be married to one.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Someone will usually post that it is being watched cause they received a letter. haha
> 
> You were probably typing and your hand slid across your mouse pad slightly and it moved your cursor to a new position and you started typing out of quote.
> Or, you hit tab.


Ok..on first.

On second, too high to compute.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I know. I'm about to be married to one.


Really??? 

  

thanks for letting me get away with being a smartass, you're a real sport..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Really???
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me get away with being a smartass, you're a real sport..


Yea, I thought you knew. I wasn't kidding when I said my fiancee is Asian. 
She is Laotian. 
Were going bowling and I told her to invite her sister and brother and we will pay as a thank you for watching the cats while we were gone.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I thought you knew. I wasn't kidding when I said my fiancee is Asian.
> She is Laotian.
> Were going bowling and I told her to invite her sister and brother and we will pay as a thank you for watching the cats while we were gone.


Oh, yeah I remembering you saying and the cartoon..lol hell we're all a bunch of smartasses right? 

You have cat sitters? seriously? wow, spoilt damn kitties...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh, yeah I remembering you saying and the cartoon..lol hell we're all a bunch of smartasses right?
> 
> You have cat sitters? seriously? wow, spoilt damn kitties...


haha. yea. Our cats have rules they have to follow. Its not so much as them being spoiled(which they are) but so much as creating order. People think cats cant be trained, but I assure you, they can.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha. yea. Our cats have rules they have to follow. Its not so much as them being spoiled(which they are) but so much as creating order. People think cats cant be trained, but I assure you, they can.


That's too funny. Hey, they can be, just have to be consistent with them. These kittens I inherited, they are nearly both all good with me now. The striped one loves on me everytime I sit down outside. Sweet little thing. Yella is still standoffish but she is warming up to me now. They've been great company, I'm glad they are here now


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's too funny. Hey, they can be, just have to be consistent with them. These kittens I inherited, they are nearly both all good with me now. The striped one loves on me everytime I sit down outside. Sweet little thing. Yella is still standoffish but she is warming up to me now. They've been great company, I'm glad they are here now


I'm sorry, every time you said now. I read it as meow. It was weird. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm sorry, every time you said now. I read it as meow. It was weird. LOL


Haha

Smoke some more bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

how big is your tent @ SGT ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> how big is your tent @ SGT ?


5' 5" tall x 3 ft wide x 2ft deep.

Small.
I could harbor like two midgets in there. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

you need 2 plants in 3 gal 
one against both sides fan on the floor in the middle 
wait until they almost touch the light then lst the main down with the tie down on one side of the opposite container


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

opposite corners 
then lst to the side of the other pot on the edge in the middle if that makes sense


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you need 2 plants in 3 gal
> one against both sides fan on the floor in the middle
> wait until they almost touch the light then lst the main down with the tie down on one side of the opposite container


May have to try that sometime.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

STORM.

Damn house is gonna be full of ants at this rate.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

5.5' - 2'( bucket ) - 1.5' (filter and light) - 12" (for burn off for light ) 
you really have like 2' to grow in really


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> May have to try that sometime.


you gonna run the kc x haze ?


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My filthy carbon filter. I need to wash the cover.
> View attachment 3217908


Omg looks like my filter in my living room after 2 weeks of cig/weed smoking. wow mine in my room need cleaned but its nowhere that dirty. FYI cotton batting at the craft store is $6 a big roll you can make a new one cheap.double wrap if you make one. also you can buy big sheets of carbon filter at menards/homedepot that helps your filter last longer.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://v.theonion.com/onionmedia/videos/videometa/2094/zen_mp4.mp4


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is what you are looking for:
> View attachment 3219031
> Where is says do you want search engines to link to your profile needs to be set to no.


where do you change that at please and thanks.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

okay i am all caught up so i can talk almost in real time now. thank you for having me and great growing. I like. I am doing a huge grow coming up some plants will have a 4 month veg most will have 2 months while i do my auto's in round 2 in sig.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had also read that it happen to a male as well. That would be hilarious just to be real.
> 
> Guy walking down the road, he stops, legs a twitching as he begins to let out a howl only fit for Tarzan...
> Ahhh, release!


Wait!! This IS the auto climax thread...ISNT IT?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay i am all caught up so i can talk almost in real time now. thank you for having me and great growing. I like. I am doing a huge grow coming up some plants will have a 4 month veg most will have 2 months while i do my auto's in round 2 in sig.


3 month veg for me 
this should be interesting i culled all the fast growing ones and kept the slow growing heavy sativa's i have a feeling ill have some monsters after flip 
been transplanting for the last hour or so 
they got about a gallon more of my patented " ten minute soil " 
id list the ingredients but its super secret


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> May have to try that sometime.


wassup Sir Knight? 

Yep. High again. Getting higher then heading out the door to party with the fam.



MD914 said:


> Wait!! This IS the auto climax thread...ISNT IT?


Bwahahahahahaaaa


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

rosey soon girl you will be growing again. I got your back girl. I am not sure what i can say here so i wont. Can you give lights here or not??? let me know so i know what can we say on sharing giving and what can we not say????


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> rosey soon girl you will be growing again. I got your back girl. I am not sure what i can say here so i wont. Can you give lights here or not??? let me know so i know what can we say on sharing giving and what can we not say????


I don't think we can share or give anything DC...better keep that to email


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

i dont think lights would be an issue beans on the other hand 
or giving something away in trade for advertising / plugging 
and of course no sale of any item 
but i dont think a gift of hardware between friends could be considered any of those


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

i guess if youre stuck smoking premie quick dry buds .... that look like this i guess your not to bad off  MID atleast 75% transplanted before my back gave out just the auto's


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

i get the auto's out of the way i should have plenty of room
 but the photo's mom was almost a 3 month flower so im sure ill have space issues once again
but at the same time i should get a little play in flower time pheno to pheno so i may get some out of the way sooner then others
ohh and i have 3 confirmed males in the indoor batch and 8 outside 
and 2 more i believe will show male inside 
so i think i can pull a stud out of those 
i have one picked out but it may change in the next few weeks 
and probably will try more then one out but alot of them look female but only one is showing tight nodes , bushy body and a twilight vampire " shimmer "


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

okay cool ty all. So i am giving my led and 2 hanging led's to rose so she can have lights to grow 1 plant. I will send in 4-5 weeks maybe sooner if i finish buying all i need to get ready for 40 plants. i know the beg photo's will be cramp but will leave enough room for the 10 auto's i might have to do just 6-8 auto's this run. Space fills real fast with big pots.. Rosey i hope i can send in 2 weeks i will move you up on my send list. Its about helping not about receiving. i have received more than my share. pay it forward all. If i cant say that please mods let me know. i dont want to cause waves or trouble for riu. this is my first site and i still love it.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 9, 2014)

tek bro vn looking grow. i like it. I lost a friend "Woody" we called him. he was popped and they took his meds. 3 weeks later he went to 2 diff hospitals trying to see what was going on. turns out spinal manengenitis. his week was keeping it at bay for a long time. when you couldnt smoke 10 times a day or so the illness took over. We have a goodbye at our local watering hole for him next saturday. It will be a day for him. Woody we miss you bro. See you in the garden bro.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 5.5' - 2'( bucket ) - 1.5' (filter and light) - 12" (for burn off for light )
> you really have like 2' to grow in really


Yea. It sucks. I don't have much vertical grow room. 


tekdc911 said:


> you gonna run the kc x haze ?


At some point. I'll more than likely throw some in when we move and I have more space for everything. Not sure what is going to happen after this grow yet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> wassup Sir Knight?
> 
> Yep. High again. Getting higher then heading out the door to party with the fam.
> 
> ...


Not much passed out. We didn't go bowling cause of the storm. Flood warnings everywhere.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i dont think lights would be an issue beans on the other hand
> or giving something away in trade for advertising / plugging
> and of course no sale of any item
> but i dont think a gift of hardware between friends could be considered any of those


You never know with this place. My thread seems pretty safe, but you still never know.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> tek bro vn looking grow. i like it. I lost a friend "Woody" we called him. he was popped and they took his meds. 3 weeks later he went to 2 diff hospitals trying to see what was going on. turns out spinal manengenitis. his week was keeping it at bay for a long time. when you couldnt smoke 10 times a day or so the illness took over. We have a goodbye at our local watering hole for him next saturday. It will be a day for him. Woody we miss you bro. See you in the garden bro.


Sorry about your loss bro.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3225341 View attachment 3225342 i guess if youre stuck smoking premie quick dry buds .... that look like this i guess your not to bad off View attachment 3225344 MIDView attachment 3225345 atleast 75% transplanted before my back gave outView attachment 3225346 just the auto's


Hows them test buds for you?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Wait!! This IS the auto climax thread...ISNT IT?


Well it used to be at one point. Technically still is since its in the title. LoL
I keep trying to change my sig to work along side the journal. Not working so well. I just don't want to create a whole bunch of different threads. 
Should have named it better.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

Tek, why did you say I should defoliate the bagseed again? 
What are you thinking of?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not much passed out. We didn't go bowling cause of the storm. Flood warnings everywhere.


Must be the same shit hitting my daughter's house. She called earler and said they were under one. We finally got rain here the last couple days but nothing major.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Must be the same shit hitting my daughter's house. She called earler and said they were under one. We finally got rain here the last couple days but nothing major.


Yea my phone went off randomly with a sever weather alert about some flash floods.


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 9, 2014)

Love all the pics you posted of your vaca!! Been busy the last few days and mised them.

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Love all the pics you posted of your vaca!! Been busy the last few days and mised them.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Thanks!
We had a pretty good time and seen some great things. I even got to drink for the natural springs off the mountain. Great water


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!
> We had a pretty good time and seen some great things. I even got to drink for the natural springs off the mountain. Great water


Good deal sound like a place I'd like to visit someday!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Good deal sound like a place I'd like to visit someday!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Its a beautiful place up on the mountain. The city itself is always busy. Reminds me of the strip in panama city beach florida. 

Be prepared to walk a 40 degree angle up the rest of the mountain to get to the top. My fiancee almost backed out cause she is afraid of heights.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea my phone went off randomly with a sever weather alert about some flash floods.


Bwahahahaaa we're having a blast with my cuz...he's drunk as shit so we're fucking with him


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Tek, why did you say I should defoliate the bagseed again?
> What are you thinking of?


have you played with defoliation any ? 
can make some seriously squatty plants


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2014)

just to clarify 
so i dont rouse the trolls 
im talking about defoliation in " VEG "


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> have you played with defoliation any ?
> can make some seriously squatty plants


Well its possible that is the reason why the bagseed stopped its vertical growth. Its flowering, but no stretch. All she did was grow her leaves back.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

There is supposed to be a supermoon and meteor shower tonight.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There is supposed to be a supermoon and meteor shower tonight.


Thanks for reminding me! 

What time is best to see it, do you know?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well it used to be at one point. Technically still is since its in the title. LoL
> I keep trying to change my sig to work along side the journal. Not working so well. I just don't want to create a whole bunch of different threads.
> Should have named it better.


But you WERE talking about people auto climaxing...weren't you?  I was just tying it to your thread title 

I think it's an awesome thread title


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There is supposed to be a supermoon and meteor shower tonight.





MD914 said:


> But you WERE talking about people auto climaxing...weren't you?  I was just tying it to your thread title
> 
> I think it's an awesome thread title


Showers and climaxing, I couldn't have said it better!!  It's a killer title for sure..:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> What time is best to see it, do you know?


Should be around 7 central or so. Usually the sun goes down around 6:30 as were in a 12/12 cycle right now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> But you WERE talking about people auto climaxing...weren't you?  I was just tying it to your thread title
> 
> I think it's an awesome thread title


Yea that was random as hell. My fiancee showed me that story and couldn't resist posting it. It just so happen to work out pretty well with the thread title. 

I was really only referring to me not even growing the climax anymore. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Should be around 7 central or so. Usually the sun goes down around 6:30 as were in a 12/12 cycle right now.


Haha so near ten for me.. okay are you trying to fuck with me or are you just being your usual clever self?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea that was random as hell. My fiancee showed me that story and couldn't resist posting it. It just so happen to work out pretty well with the thread title.
> 
> I was really only referring to me not even growing the climax anymore. LoL


What?? We WANT CLIMAX! step to it brotha!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha so near ten for me.. okay are you trying to fuck with me or are you just being your usual clever self?


I thought you were only like an hour behind me? 
But no, I'm being serious. There is a 12/12 light cycle now. You didn't realize that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What?? We WANT CLIMAX! step to it brotha!


I have no more climax. I attempted to get seeds, but that didn't work out.  

All climaxed out.
Don't even have any viagra.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I thought you were only like an hour behind me?
> But no, I'm being serious. There is a 12/12 light cycle now. You didn't realize that?


Well damn I guess not...

Hey did I mention I see birds up here?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well damn I guess not...
> 
> Hey did I mention I see birds up here?


haha. I got up this morning and smoked and went back to sleep. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have no more climax. I attempted to get seeds, but that didn't work out.
> 
> All climaxed out.
> Don't even have any viagra.


Well fuck.

THAT sucks! poor thing, I couldn't imagine..
LMFAO


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha. I got up this morning and smoked and went back to sleep. LoL


Did you see birds too? 

Probably more like clouds huh...

Haha sorry I'm higher than a fuckin kite right now


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Did you see birds too?
> 
> Probably more like clouds huh...
> 
> Haha sorry I'm higher than a fuckin kite right now


Shit, I was sitting on the moon milking the cow that produced that big wheel of cheese.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

On a not so positive note: I have 2 more bowls left. 
I'm smoking part of one right now.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> On a not so positive note: I have 2 more bowls left.
> I'm smoking part of one right now.


Awwww 
I'll have more sympathy when I'm out again..lol j/k bro, I feel for ya.. I'd give you a scooby snack if I could


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Awwww
> I'll have more sympathy when I'm out again..lol j/k bro, I feel for ya.. I'd give you a scooby snack if I could


Its all good. I may end up buying more. I mean, my vape will be here next week. How am I gonna get a brand new vape and not be able to use it. 
Pshhhhshshhh


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Shit, I was sitting on the moon milking the cow that produced that big wheel of cheese.


Aw man...I didn't see the cow...or the cheese...

You stink. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Its all good. I may end up buying more. I mean, my vape will be here next week. How am I gonna get a brand new vape and not be able to use it.
> Pshhhhshshhh


That's what I'm sayin!! you better get with  can't do a review without the herb..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

Here was the moon from last night



PM showed sex. Looks like I may get to stabilize this strain. 
My new lens should make these types of pics look a bit better. 

Group shot with my devil plant in there.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here was the moon from last night
> View attachment 3225956
> View attachment 3225957
> 
> ...


All I'm gonna say is if the new lens is better then I can't wait to see some shots from it! You got a great lens already  the devil is in the details though. That's why I'm looking so forward to it. Great pics!! i hope you can stabilize it, I hate to see that work be for nothing. It's got great potential.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> All I'm gonna say is if the new lens is better then I can't wait to see some shots from it! You got a great lens already  the devil is in the details though. That's why I'm looking so forward to it. Great pics!! i hope you can stabilize it, I hate to see that work be for nothing. It's got great potential.


I'm getting a +1 +2 +3 +4 and +10 magnification macro lens and they can be stacked as well so that makes +20 macro. I'm refraining from using the technical terms cause I'm not sure you would know what I was talking about. LoL

Kinda like that pic of that bee that I shown you. That is how close at the very least I should be able to get as well as more clarity.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm getting a +1 +2 +3 +4 and +10 magnification macro lens and they can be stacked as well so that makes +20 macro. I'm refraining from using the technical terms cause I'm not sure you would know what I was talking about. LoL
> 
> Kinda like that pic of that bee that I shown you. That is how close at the very least I should be able to get as well as more clarity.


Ah of course, please don't stretch my mind too much. Don't know if I could handle it right now  lmao My mom had a couple of lenses like that but no, I never really learned a lot about macros n shit..lol

Just fired up my vaporizer for the third time today


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

Them moon pics...wow...

Oh shit!!! the supermoon is tonight!! right??


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, that is photoshopped. 
I took several different pictures of the moon and some of the landscape and combined them together. One you can tell, one looks real.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Them moon pics...wow...
> 
> Oh shit!!! the supermoon is tonight!! right??


Yes, its tonight. Meteor shower will be best tomorrow and the next day I believe.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

I even used a filter


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes, its tonight. Meteor shower will be best tomorrow and the next day I believe.


You got any beach pics? You take some bad ass pictures for sure bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You got any *Bikini pics*? You take some bad ass pictures for sure bro


there ya go fixed that for you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You got any beach pics? You take some bad ass pictures for sure bro


Nope. Haven't been to the beach yet. We will prob go next year around this time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

Should be getting all my camera attachments tomorrow. 
Kinda stupid I ordered this stuff Thursday with 2 day shipping and its not getting here till Monday or even Tuesday as it actually says. I know one is in my area the other I have no idea.

I feel like they should have been been here Saturday.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> there ya go fixed that for you


Oh gee thanks Tekki..


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Should be getting all my camera attachments tomorrow.
> Kinda stupid I ordered this stuff Thursday with 2 day shipping and its not getting here till Monday or even Tuesday as it actually says. I know one is in my area the other I have no idea.
> 
> I feel like they should have been been here Saturday.


That would be two business days. So excluding the weekend, tomorrow seems likely. You have to remember this IS the us postal system


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That would be two business days. So excluding the weekend, tomorrow seems likely. You have to remember this IS the us postal system


USPS is usually pretty on point with their stuff. Its when ups or fedex attempts to use smart post in an attempt to save money is where the issue is.

It goes from the sender to a sort then delivered to another sort then taken to usps to be sorted and then shipped. 

Just send the shit through usps and be done with it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> USPS is usually pretty on point with their stuff. Its when ups or fedex attempts to use smart post in an attempt to save money is where the issue is.
> 
> It goes from the sender to a sort then delivered to another sort then taken to usps to be sorted and then shipped.
> 
> Just send the shit through usps and be done with it.


Usually. My experience is that they are until they are'nt. I've had stuff show as delivered for two days before I actually got it. Now that shits ridiculous.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2014)

I think its bed time for me. A lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think its bed time for me. A lot to do tomorrow.


Headed that way myself.

Have a good one, I'm going shopping for a wedding dress...lol

Nope, not mine.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone hear that Robin Williams is dead?
Suicide.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Anyone hear that Robin Williams is dead?
> Suicide.


Yeah, he hung himself. I had a feeling he might be one to do something like that. He was manic depressive too, I've read a lot about his struggles with it and depression.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah, he hung himself. I had a feeling he might be one to do something like that. He was manic depressive too, I've read a lot about his struggles with it and depression.


Guess its just proof that money don't make you happy. 

I loved him as an actor I don't think there is anything I haven't seen him in. That most recent show the crazies was pretty funny as well. 

Caught me off guard I guess.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Guess its just proof that money don't make you happy.
> 
> I loved him as an actor I don't think there is anything I haven't seen him in. That most recent show the crazies was pretty funny as well.
> 
> Caught me off guard I guess.


All the money in the world ain't worth a shit if you're dying on the inside like that. I've been there myself, he was a huge inspiration to me tbh. Sucks he's gone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> All the money in the world ain't worth a shit if you're dying on the inside like that. I've been there myself, he was a huge inspiration to me tbh. Sucks he's gone.


It may not buy happiness, but it sure helps provide it. LoL

Things are a lot more stressful when you have money.

He will be missed.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It may not buy happiness, but it sure helps provide it. LoL
> 
> Things are a lot more stressful when you have money.
> 
> He will be missed.


Ain't that the damn truth..

Money sure does help  and he will definitely be missed.

Shazbot Robin


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2014)

Going to bed now. 

Hope you have a good night bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Going to bed now.
> 
> Hope you have a good night bro


You as well.
I logged off to repair my fiancees computer.
The deal was either get it working properly or buy a new one. I got it working properly. I had to disassemble the whole thing though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

Got my camera attachments today. No weed though. 

The first is my reg lens and the 2nd is +10.
There is more clarity in the +10. Not to mention it gets quite a bit closer to the "subject"

Dead rolly polly in a spider web.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow bro...awesome pictures!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You as well.
> I logged off to repair my fiancees computer.
> The deal was either get it working properly or buy a new one. I got it working properly. I had to disassemble the whole thing though.


I miss working on computers. I used to do it years ago, even taught a class at Devry, if you can believe that  Haha What was wrong with it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I miss working on computers. I used to do it years ago, even taught a class at Devry, if you can believe that  Haha What was wrong with it?


Was filled with syrup from a coke being spilled inside it and the fan was going out making a stupid noise.
It was a laptop so it wasn't a fun task.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was filled with syrup from a coke being spilled inside it and the fan was going out making a stupid noise.
> It was a laptop so it wasn't a fun task.


Oh fuck man...that must have been a shitty job.. I never got to learn about laptops. I want to though. All my hardware experience is mostly in desktop computers. I have a DLP 42 inch television that I need to fix. I'm pretty comfortable doing it myself, the only thing keeping me from having it done is $$$, just the little disc and bulb set is gonna run me over $300.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh fuck man...that must have been a shitty job.. I never got to learn about laptops. I want to though. All my hardware experience is mostly in desktop computers. I have a DLP 42 inch television that I need to fix. I'm pretty comfortable doing it myself, the only thing keeping me from having it done is $$$, just the little disc and bulb set is gonna run me over $300.


I'm here to tell you it isn't worth it. LoL
It actually may be easier for you though cause I have some big fingers and there are very small parts inside a laptop. The worst part is finding all the screws and figuring out how they put it together so you don't end up snapping something off. The plastic by itself isn't very sturdy. 

A laptop has at the very least 3 layers. The bottom where your battery and hard drive and ram is located along with most of the screws.
The top is the keyboard and wireless card and several plugs.

The inner is the mother board, fan power components. 

Not even gonna get into the screen. That should never be messed with unless you know all about it. 

We have a 50" in storage out back that needs a new board. I could get the board for 30 dollars, the only problem is you cant find it cause it was a common thing to go out in the tv. LoL.. Gonna trash it eventually. More than likely when we move.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm here to tell you it isn't worth it. LoL
> It actually may be easier for you though cause I have some big fingers and there are very small parts inside a laptop. The worst part is finding all the screws and figuring out how they put it together so you don't end up snapping something off. The plastic by itself isn't very sturdy.
> 
> A laptop has at the very least 3 layers. The bottom where your battery and hard drive and ram is located along with most of the screws.
> ...


 Yeah I poked around inside my own a few times, I can get the top layer with no problem but the second layer was a bitch. I finally got it off and said fuck this, took it to my local tech shop and they hooked me up straight. I did have to send my HP back for the LCD screen to be replaced because the wires going from the board to the display made me really nervous and I was worried I'd screw it up. I noticed the bulbs are all knock offs.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah I poked around inside my own a few times, I can get the top layer with no problem but the second layer was a bitch. I finally got it off and said fuck this, took it to my local tech shop and they hooked me up straight. I did have to send my HP back for the LCD screen to be replaced because the wires going from the board to the display made me really nervous and I was worried I'd screw it up. I noticed the bulbs are all knock offs.


Yea and every single one of them make where you if you don't PuLL the mother board to the left it wont come out without breaking something. Helps if you take out the disk drive too. LoL

The screen has a long bulb usually along the bottom and the plug is on the back of the screen, but the seem to make the cable only one size and that is so it sits flush on the back. You have to pay close attention to everything inside a laptop. desktops are easy and everything is easily accessible. 

I think I got another 2 years out of this computer. But no seriously, I'm gonna buy her one for her birthday.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

You know Robin Williams is getting bashed by some in politics?
http://rollitup.org/t/robin-williams-suicide.841213/

They will justify a whole bunch of people looting and rioting because of a black teen getting shot by a cop, but when it comes to a white guy who just couldn't do it anymore they talk bad about him.

That place is fucking twisted.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

you need 2 plants like that in your tent


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

just noticed all the chinchilla hair in those buds


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

I took out my oscillating fan to make more room in there. Now both of the oldest plants have a bit more room like 5" more. The square containers helped quite a bit.

I said fuck it with the bagseed. I'm gonna just let it grow and see what happens. If she wants to keep her leaves looking shitty like that so be it. LOL.

Why do you have a chinchilla in your grow space?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea and every single one of them make where you if you don't PuLL the mother board to the left it wont come out without breaking something. Helps if you take out the disk drive too. LoL
> 
> The screen has a long bulb usually along the bottom and the plug is on the back of the screen, but the seem to make the cable only one size and that is so it sits flush on the back. You have to pay close attention to everything inside a laptop. desktops are easy and everything is easily accessible.
> 
> I think I got another 2 years out of this computer. But no seriously, I'm gonna buy her one for her birthday.


It'll be a good backup..lol Yeah wise guy I know to take out the disk drive  


SirGreenThumb said:


> You know Robin Williams is getting bashed by some in politics?
> http://rollitup.org/t/robin-williams-suicide.841213/
> 
> They will justify a whole bunch of people looting and rioting because of a black teen getting shot by a cop, but when it comes to a white guy who just couldn't do it anymore they talk bad about him.
> ...


No but I wouldn't be surprised by anything over there. They march to a different drum, I just stay out of their way  I can't handle all the negativity over there, it's very depressing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

I do need to give that a go though cause that makes all the individual buds stick straight up, correct?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

640 cfm of airflow and no intake filter


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> It'll be a good backup..lol Yeah wise guy I know to take out the disk drive
> 
> No but I wouldn't be surprised by anything over there. They march to a different drum, I just stay out of their way  I can't handle all the negativity over there, it's very depressing.


Agreed on both. 

I don't post there I go and read stuff and laugh at the idiocracy over in that section. Its quite funny at times.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 640 cfm of airflow and no intake filter


I should probably put some ducting on mine. Mine is bringing air into my tent from inside a closet. LoL

Its stale air, I know it is. Wonder what benefit I would get if any if I brought in more fresh air?

Edit: 640? I thought I had a lot for my space with a 530. haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I do need to give that a go though cause that makes all the individual buds stick straight up, correct?


it uses space the best and after a couple tries the plants just fall into shape 
my 3 gal buckets have holes in them already kinda makes them cookie cutter 
tops spaced out and promotes lower branch growth


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it uses space the best and after a couple tries the plants just fall into shape
> my 3 gal buckets have holes in them already kinda makes them cookie cutter
> tops spaced out and promotes lower branch growth


So tell me again why you didn't mention this before I started doing what I'm doing?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Agreed on both.
> 
> I don't post there I go and read stuff and laugh at the idiocracy over in that section. Its quite funny at times.


Yeah I used to, way back when. It was hilarious sometimes but then it just got darker and darker. I had to get out and stay out. Not a good place for folks like me 

I just whipped up some shrimp and snow pea stir fry


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

I know once I get seeds I'll be doing a SOG type grow except I wont be just having the main stalk. Hmm. maybe I'll top for two mains and put a bunch in there like 12 in small containers.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

well because its something you have to kinda plan for a bit 
and you seemed set on topping


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2014)

that 3 gal will probably out yield my 5's and 7 gal with all the problems i had with them


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah I used to, way back when. It was hilarious sometimes but then it just got darker and darker. I had to get out and stay out. Not a good place for folks like me
> 
> I just whipped up some shrimp and snow pea stir fry


haha we ordered chinese food. I got the house lo mein which has shrimp, chicken and pork and made it spicy with red pepper. 

My fiancee isn't feeling good so she just got some hot and sour soup. Oh I also got some crab rangoon. The only problem; I cant eat cause I have no appetite.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> well because its something you have to kinda plan for a bit
> and you seemed set on topping


I think its more of these last couple runs before I move I'm trying to get a pound of cured bud so I needed more plants.
Gonna take out the tomato plant even though its doing very well. Gonna set it out back on my porch. The purp monkey is gonna stay reg. Not gonna stress it if I can help it so I can stabilize the strain.

Gonna start spraying the super haze tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha we ordered chinese food. I got the house lo mein which has shrimp, chicken and pork and made it spicy with red pepper.
> 
> My fiancee isn't feeling good so she just got some hot and sour soup. Oh I also got some crab rangoon. The only problem; I cant eat cause I have no appetite.


I never had that before, sounds good except for the red pepper..lol I'd have to throw some smoked paprika on myself. What all is in the crab rangoon?

Sorry your appetite's gone again. I came super close to buying a bag of collards today but held off. Hell I had to smoke 3 bullets to get hungry myself. The last time I ate was 8 this morning, I still had no appetite until about 30 min ago.

btw, howdy Tekk


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I never had that before, sounds good except for the red pepper..lol I'd have to throw some smoked paprika on myself. What all is in the crab rangoon?
> 
> Sorry your appetite's gone again. I came super close to buying a bag of collards today but held off. Hell I had to smoke 3 bullets to get hungry myself. The last time I ate was 8 this morning, I still had no appetite until about 30 min ago.
> 
> btw, howdy Tekk


This is what wiki told me.
*Crab rangoon* are deep-fried dumpling appetizers served in American Chinese and, more recently, Thai restaurants, stuffed with a combination of cream cheese, lightly flaked crab meat (more commonly, canned crab meat or imitation crab meat), with scallions, and/or garlic. These fillings are then wrapped in Chinese wonton wrappers in a triangular or flower shape, then deep fried in vegetable oil.

Its all good. I haven't really had one since I ran out. I mean I was able to eat while I had my last bit of bud I bought but yea. I tried to contact my fiancees brother and he gave me the same bullshit answer as the last time. Done with him on that. My friend said the person he was going to get it from for me went to look and test the product today and she didn't like how dry and shitty it smelled so she didn't reup. Apparently she buys by the pound and she just didn't like the product. 

May end up contacting my nephew tomorrow. Sucks that I have to contact a 16yo for weed.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is what wiki told me.
> *Crab rangoon* are deep-fried dumpling appetizers served in American Chinese and, more recently, Thai restaurants, stuffed with a combination of cream cheese, lightly flaked crab meat (more commonly, canned crab meat or imitation crab meat), with scallions, and/or garlic. These fillings are then wrapped in Chinese wonton wrappers in a triangular or flower shape, then deep fried in vegetable oil.
> 
> Its all good. I haven't really had one since I ran out. I mean I was able to eat while I had my last bit of bud I bought but yea. I tried to contact my fiancees brother and he gave me the same bullshit answer as the last time. Done with him on that. My friend said the person he was going to get it from for me went to look and test the product today and she didn't like how dry and shitty it smelled so she didn't reup. Apparently she buys by the pound and she just didn't like the product.
> ...


Man that does suck. She didn't even sample it? Hey don't feel bad, that's where I was getting mine from a few years ago..lol
Hope you get some bud soon bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Man that does suck. She didn't even sample it? Hey don't feel bad, that's where I was getting mine from a few years ago..lol
> Hope you get some bud soon bro


She sampled it and didn't like the taste, look or smell of the weed. 
Its a good thing, more people should care about their product. I would rather have to wait for better quality bud than have the other person he knows will either short you(adding the bag to the weight or pinch) and charge 150 for a zip of reg or mexi brick.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> She sampled it and didn't like the taste, look or smell of the weed.
> Its a good thing, more people should care about their product. I would rather have to wait for better quality bud than have the other person he knows will either short you(adding the bag to the weight or pinch) and charge 150 for a zip of reg or mexi brick.


Well damn bro..you got good points. Glad it didn't upset you too much


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well damn bro..you got good points. Glad it didn't upset you too much


Naw, I'm not upset about it. I need it, yes, but not upset. 
I'll get it sometime this week at the very least. 
Just not sure when


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, I'm not upset about it. I need it, yes, but not upset.
> I'll get it sometime this week at the very least.
> Just not sure when


That's cool.

Thought I'd share...in response to your thread title..of course!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

Geesh..why do folks have to be so...ughhhhhhh I give up bro...if you wanna know what I'm talking about check out the last post on my PPR thread.

Is it time for bed? I think I may go early tonight. Been up since 7 am and feel like a good ten hour sleep coming on, long as the phone doesn't ring.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Geesh..why do folks have to be so...ughhhhhhh I give up bro...if you wanna know what I'm talking about check out the last post on my PPR thread.
> 
> Is it time for bed? I think I may go early tonight. Been up since 7 am and feel like a good ten hour sleep coming on, long as the phone doesn't ring.


Yea some people are just like that around here. Sucks I know, but there is nothing that can be done unfortunately. Could always go to the other place?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea some people are just like that around here. Sucks I know, but there is nothing that can be done unfortunately. Could always go to the other place?


I know  that's why I love that Good Will Hunting clip that Outdoorsman posted. They don't know of what they are speaking because they've never had the experiences we have. Plain and simple. 

Other place?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I know  that's why I love that Good Will Hunting clip that Outdoorsman posted. They don't know of what they are speaking because they've never had the experiences we have. Plain and simple.
> 
> Other place?


riddle. I lost the link when I ran ccleaner. LoL

I love that movie, I watch it whenever it comes on. Never gets old.

Are you having any connection time outs?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> riddle. I lost the link when I ran ccleaner. LoL
> 
> I love that movie, I watch it whenever it comes on. Never gets old.
> 
> Are you having any connection time outs?


Oh shit..lol I can get it for you. Its an awesome movie...

Nope, not so far. You are? wth...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

I cant wait till tomorrow when I can take some pics inside my tent with my new gear.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I cant wait till tomorrow when I can take some pics inside my tent with my new gear.


That'll be cool, I know your stoked 

Sorry damn internet went down so I had to reset the modem.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That'll be cool, I know your stoked
> 
> Sorry damn internet went down so I had to reset the modem.


So it wasn't just me?
LoL
guess I should have never said anything eh. 

I am very. I just need to figure out how to use these attachments better.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So it wasn't just me?
> LoL
> guess I should have never said anything eh.
> 
> I am very. I just need to figure out how to use these attachments better.


Nope, not just you 

you jinxer you  I'm happy to review those shots as you learn..

I need weed..bullet time! then bed time..lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So it wasn't just me?
> LoL
> guess I should have never said anything eh.
> 
> I am very. I just need to figure out how to use these attachments better.


i got a email about being in part of a FCC " Evaluation " of internet speeds it was from my service provider wasnt just a spam email said to download what ever so it could " track " my usage  i told them to eat a dick ...... well in my head i told them that in real life i just didnt respond


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i got a email about being in part of a FCC " Evaluation " of internet speeds it was from my service provider wasnt just a spam email said to download what ever so it could " track " my usage  i told them to eat a dick ...... well in my head i told them that in real life i just didnt respond


They actually sent you that, your ISP? wow..

I wouldn't have either, sounds like a trap to me.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> They actually sent you that, your ISP? wow..
> 
> I wouldn't have either, sounds like a trap to me.


 thats what i said


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

i lied they sent me another one that is titled " important notice "
Dear HughesNet Member:

As a valued Hughes customer, we would like to offer you an opportunity to become part of an exciting project being conducted nationally by the Federal Communication Commission (“FCC”) in conjunction with their research partner, SamKnows. They have instituted a program designed to test and measure broadband internet service quality among various providers. As one of the leading service providers in the United States, Hughes is working with the FCC to ensure that the performance measurement tests are comprehensive and accurate. The FCC is looking for a limited number of HughesNet volunteers to participate in this project and become part of the FCC/SamKnows performance panel. Hughes has not provided your name or contact information to the FCC, SamKnows or any other person in connection with this project. Your participation is completely voluntary and at your discretion. If you're interested in participating with the FCC in this project, please visit:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i lied they sent me another one that is titled " important notice "
> Dear HughesNet Member:
> 
> As a valued Hughes customer, we would like to offer you an opportunity to become part of an exciting project being conducted nationally by the Federal Communication Commission (“FCC”) in conjunction with their research partner, SamKnows. They have instituted a program designed to test and measure broadband internet service quality among various providers. As one of the leading service providers in the United States, Hughes is working with the FCC to ensure that the performance measurement tests are comprehensive and accurate. The FCC is looking for a limited number of HughesNet volunteers to participate in this project and become part of the FCC/SamKnows performance panel. Hughes has not provided your name or contact information to the FCC, SamKnows or any other person in connection with this project. Your participation is completely voluntary and at your discretion. If you're interested in participating with the FCC in this project, please visit:


hahaha. 
Yea because you obviously would want them to track what you are downloading. 
Some people. LoL

Kinda like sallie mae already trying to collect before I've even graduated.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i lied they sent me another one that is titled " important notice "
> Dear HughesNet Member:
> 
> As a valued Hughes customer, we would like to offer you an opportunity to become part of an exciting project being conducted nationally by the Federal Communication Commission (“FCC”) in conjunction with their research partner, SamKnows. They have instituted a program designed to test and measure broadband internet service quality among various providers. As one of the leading service providers in the United States, Hughes is working with the FCC to ensure that the performance measurement tests are comprehensive and accurate. The FCC is looking for a limited number of HughesNet volunteers to participate in this project and become part of the FCC/SamKnows performance panel. Hughes has not provided your name or contact information to the FCC, SamKnows or any other person in connection with this project. Your participation is completely voluntary and at your discretion. If you're interested in participating with the FCC in this project, please visit:


Damn. Just a fancy way of saying, please bend over while we screw you up the ass..I don't think so! smart man. Leave that shit be


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

i wanted to be part of the super secret FCC thingy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn. Just a fancy way of saying, please bend over while we screw you up the ass..I don't think so! smart man. Leave that shit be


Rosey, I have chopped up some cannabis stem to put into my vape and this thing hits hard as hell and it smells like deer jerky.. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i wanted to be part of the super secret FCC thingy


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, I have chopped up some cannabis stem to put into my vape and this thing hits hard as hell and it smells like deer jerky.. LoL


Okay..now that is weird....lmao

Seriously??:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Okay..now that is weird....lmao
> 
> Seriously??:


Which part?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Which part?


Smelling like deer jerky...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Smelling like deer jerky...lol


I cant explain it myself. I have no idea why it did, but it smelt wonderful. I need to make some. I have a 5lb bag of deer meat in the bottom of my chest freezer.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I cant explain it myself. I have no idea why it did, but it smelt wonderful. I need to make some. I have a 5lb bag of deer meat in the bottom of my chest freezer.


oooh send me some!! 

I  deer jerky


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay I feel old as hell now. I remember this episode...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Me too. I just haven't gotten around to cutting it up into strips. It is a pain in the ass cutting up that much deer meat for jerky.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Okay I feel old as hell now. I remember this episode...lol


I wasn't old enough to watch that when it came out or when it was airing. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wasn't old enough to watch that when it came out or when it was airing. LOL


 kiss my pearly white ass homeboy!!  


SirGreenThumb said:


> Me too. I just haven't gotten around to cutting it up into strips. It is a pain in the ass cutting up that much deer meat for jerky.


Best get to steppin..

I'm ready to crash.

FYI: I JUST got these. Refreshed the page several times over the last ten minutes too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Mark off an acre? JK. 
LoL...
Ok.. good nite.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mark off an acre? JK.
> LoL...
> Ok.. good nite.


Jackass... 

I got your acre right here...where's the kiss ass smiley?? Lol

goodnight beavis


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Jackass...
> 
> I got your acre right here...where's the kiss ass smiley?? Lol
> 
> goodnight beavis


haha goodnight.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha goodnight.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha goodnight.


i mutilated the mid  
defoliated then pinched the hell out of it and tied it down 
after the main fans were gone its just a puny little feller 
im gonna let it set a few days and re adjust then ill snap some pics


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

you tried shush.se ? its pretty cool so far not a huge selection but alot of good shit 
they shut down my normal streaming site justin.tv so im looking for another


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Me too. I just haven't gotten around to cutting it up into strips. It is a pain in the ass cutting up that much deer meat for jerky.


my old ladies pops has a walk in smoker when a deer gets shot around half goes in the smoker usually 
but you have no idea how fast it goes with a slicer takes longer to hang it then it does to really prepare it minus cook times / marinade time


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i mutilated the mid
> defoliated then pinched the hell out of it and tied it down
> after the main fans were gone its just a puny little feller
> im gonna let it set a few days and re adjust then ill snap some pics


LoL, it can handle it, trust me. Mine is starting to flower pretty well now, I'm gonna take pics later when I get home. 
On a break atm.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you tried shush.se ? its pretty cool so far not a huge selection but alot of good shit
> they shut down my normal streaming site justin.tv so im looking for another


No.
What did you stream on justin.tv? I usually watched people play ps3 games I was interested in on there. Haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my old ladies pops has a walk in smoker when a deer gets shot around half goes in the smoker usually
> but you have no idea how fast it goes with a slicer takes longer to hang it then it does to really prepare it minus cook times / marinade time


I have a slicer but I use a dehydrator that is the circular stackable thing. I marinade for 24 hours before putting it in. I need one of those real meat slicers that cut jerky strips. As it stands right now its a lot easier to to it by hand than with my cutter.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Just so everyone knows I have decided to pollinate the purple monkey with super haze pollen. However, I think it may have already hermied on me. I seen a small stalk with a bulb on the end 2 nodes down from the pistils. We decided what it is and what to do later. 

So if I can I will stabilize the strain, but I'm gonna give it a bit more sativa in it and rename it. LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone best come in soon otherwise I'm gonna pretend to go back to work.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just so everyone knows I have decided to pollinate the purple monkey with super haze pollen. However, I think it may have already hermied on me. I seen a small stalk with a bulb on the end 2 nodes down from the pistils. We decided what it is and what to do later.
> 
> So if I can I will stabilize the strain, but I'm gonna give it a bit more sativa in it and rename it. LOL


Sounds like a great plan  



SirGreenThumb said:


> Someone best come in soon otherwise I'm gonna pretend to go back to work.


Haha I'm here..had to get a shower. How you doing speedy?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have a slicer but I use a dehydrator that is the circular stackable thing. I marinade for 24 hours before putting it in. I need one of those real meat slicers that cut jerky strips. As it stands right now its a lot easier to to it by hand than with my cutter.


its easier to cut thin if you dont let it thaw out all the way  
and im talking electric deli slicer cant put every thing in it but it wiz's through the big pieces 
justin.tv id watch movies and tv shows it kept me from having to get dish


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

so i went and smoked a couple hits off some afghan in my chicken coop spent some time socializing 
i go to leave and the door has a spring on it well i was letting it slam shut behind me and tripped a bit and tried to turn and grab the door and it smashed my middle toe blacked the nail >.<


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i went and smoked a couple hits off some afghan in my chicken coop spent some time socializing
> i go to leave and the door has a spring on it well i was letting it slam shut behind me and tripped a bit and tried to turn and grab the door and it smashed my middle toe blacked the nail >.<


Ouch... bet that hurt like hell


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

Why do people act so rude? Did their parents not teach them manners..is that it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds like a great plan
> 
> 
> Haha I'm here..had to get a shower. How you doing speedy?


Hopefully it works out, not sure what is gonna happen. I need to check the plant again when I get home. Wont be here for much longer. 


tekdc911 said:


> its easier to cut thin if you dont let it thaw out all the way
> and im talking electric deli slicer cant put every thing in it but it wiz's through the big pieces
> justin.tv id watch movies and tv shows it kept me from having to get dish


Yea I have one and I don't cut the meat if its not frozen are you crazy that would be even harder. LoL I use a big serrated knife to cut through usually. I use it to cut chunks and then the slicer for the actual jerky slices. I've been doing this for years I just hate doing it. I cut up a whole deer with a pocket knife the last time. haha


tekdc911 said:


> so i went and smoked a couple hits off some afghan in my chicken coop spent some time socializing
> i go to leave and the door has a spring on it well i was letting it slam shut behind me and tripped a bit and tried to turn and grab the door and it smashed my middle toe blacked the nail >.<


Ouch!
Sounds like when my aunt went into my uncles chicken coop one day after we were hunting. My step dad decided to shoot a broadhead arrow through the door and it had the same kind of spring so it would shut after entering and she stood there and got stabbed in the back.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Why do people act so rude? Did their parents not teach them manners..is that it?


Huh? That was random. LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright I got to go. Talk to you all later. 
Tek, don't destroy any more toes.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Huh? That was random. LOL


Just another member posting hateful stuff on my ppr thread.

She got stabbed with the arrow??? Omg..


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> *I cut up a whole deer with a pocket knife the last time.* haha


pocket knife and a sawz all is all i use ohh cant forget the rope and bucket 
maybe beer but that is not always required
after its skinned it only takes about 10 mins to have it on ice


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Aug 13, 2014)

Boom goes the dynomite. Where is the fucking swell  still on the first push. At 9 weeks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> pocket knife and a sawz all is all i use ohh cant forget the rope and bucket
> maybe beer but that is not always required
> after its skinned it only takes about 10 mins to have it on ice


Last time we hung the deer and skinned it, but I took the majority home to trim up the meat in a sink. lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> View attachment 3228475 View attachment 3228476 View attachment 3228477
> Boom goes the dynomite. Where is the fucking swell  still on the first push. At 9 weeks


Which one is that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Got home to late to take pics of the plants. but here is where I think she has hermied.



I thought this was cool looking.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

I decided to go into my tent and take some pics cause I've been saying I would for the past two days. So here they are.

Bagseed flower (there is a good chance that I'm gonna give this one a crazy name and sell an ounce for $400.00)


Purple Monkey. Anyone wanna help me come up with a name? I'm adding super haze to the mix.


Super Haze


The branch on the super haze I'm considering converting.



Group


I know I know, the bagseed looks horrid, but I bet its gonna be some damn good smoke. I've had about enough of trying to get her to stop killing off leaves and such to no avail so she can just eat water from now on. I may add a small amount of bloom nutes but I haven't decided yet.
But she is in full flower now and there is not going to be anymore stretch to the bagseed. 

From the looks of it she is going to have some well filled out colas and there will be 6 total. She has very tight node spacing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh and before anyone says it, Yes I'm aware that I over watered the super haze. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Which one is that?


afghan


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> afghan


how long does it go?
14 weeks?LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

That bagseed looks wild..and the Super Haze is looking pretty good too. That lense is pretty damn sharp, you can see the hairs on the stems.

That's cool as hell


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That bagseed looks wild..and the Super Haze is looking pretty good too. That lense is pretty damn sharp, you can see the hairs on the stems.
> 
> That's cool as hell


Yea, except I didn't use my lens for the last pics, only the one showing what appears to be a male part on the PM.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

Kinda funny how the bagseed has sativa type leaves but I know for a fact it isn't. It could be possible its a different pheno but idk for sure. She is now starting to produce some nice flowers.

The super haze is doing very well even with me topping her 6 tops during flower. She didn't seem to mind at all. 

What you think of that branch I chose?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, except I didn't use my lens for the last pics, only the one showing what appears to be a male part on the PM.


Ah...stinker! 

lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> Kinda funny how the bagseed has sativa type leaves but I know for a fact it isn't. It could be possible its a different pheno but idk for sure. She is now starting to produce some nice flowers.
> 
> The super haze is doing very well even with me topping her 6 tops during flower. She didn't seem to mind at all.
> 
> What you think of that branch I chose?


Looks good to me but I'm no breeder


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ah...stinker!
> 
> lol
> 
> Looks good to me but I'm no breeder


I just don't know if it will be sufficient since its the lowest branch on the plant. It is actually flowering it has small little pistils growing out of it so I think it may work.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not positive what this is called, but my fiancee picked this up at some Thai place. Nice and spicy. 

Even though I have no appetite I need to try and eat.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> how long does it go?
> *14 weeks*?LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


>


Damn, I don't know how you do it. I would never choose a strain that flowers that long. LoL
I got an email from single seeds if you want a coupon code for 15% off any of the purps they have. I found one I loved, but not ordering anything atm.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/cream-of-the-crop-purple-paralysis


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Damn, I don't know how you do it. I would never choose a strain that flowers that long. LoL
> I got an email from single seeds if you want a coupon code for 15% off any of the purps they have. I found one I loved, but not ordering anything atm.


its not supposed to run that long they had a rough start over watered in veg ( forgot to cut holes in the bottom of the buckets just had hempy holes about 10" up ) underwatered in flower i just figured out when i chopped the donor one i had literaly watered that morning pulled roots and mixed the soil into the compost pile and it was bone dry roots went all the way to the bottom and almost circled and it was a scrawny plant , caterpillars fucked them all up with random topping 
but on the bright side im dialed in and bugs are under control


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

the one in the 3 gal is gonna kill it  
its a kick ass plant so far it was too far behind and the worms didnt like it 
they only went after shit that had trichs and some of the veg plants that have a shimmer got hit hard too 
and some just got passed over just a nibble and moved on 
this might sound OCD but i recorded the amount of damage each plant got 
as a pest resistance record , i dunno felt like the right thing to do


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its not supposed to run that long they had a rough start over watered in veg ( forgot to cut holes in the bottom of the buckets just had hempy holes about 10" up ) underwatered in flower i just figured out when i chopped the donor one i had literaly watered that morning pulled roots and mixed the soil into the compost pile and it was bone dry roots went all the way to the bottom and almost circled and it was a scrawny plant , caterpillars fucked them all up with random topping
> but on the bright side im dialed in and bugs are under control


Good to hear you are back on track.

Did you see that branch I'm thinking of converting?
I'm trying to decided if I want to convert the bagseed or just pollinate with my super haze. If I do that I will have 3 plants with super haze in them. 

The fem seeds from the super haze
The cross of the PM and super haze
and maybe the bagseed and super haze. 

However the bagseed is in full flower so I don't think I'll have enough time for her.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the one in the 3 gal is gonna kill it
> its a kick ass plant so far it was too far behind and the worms didnt like it
> they only went after shit that had trichs and some of the veg plants that have a shimmer got hit hard too
> and some just got passed over just a nibble and moved on
> ...


If its your own strain then it was the best thing to do imo. But either way you'll know and be able to advise at the very least. 

HAHA, high ass worms. That would be funny to watch.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

lemme get my stoned ass up and take a pic of the 3 gal 
with my secret 10 min soil mix  " super secret " 
1/3 cup of 8-8-8 all purpose per 5 gal's of soil made 
10 tablespoons of lime 
1 bag of miracle grow perlite 
fill the bucket up the rest of the way with turbo peat 
fill the bucket with water and start mixing


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

and i really havent had any issues pretty green plants and have only fed every other week


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm gonna be using ocean forest next grow. It seems to have my plants do better during flower. I'm not confident enough to make my own just yet.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

WAKE UP!!!



EDIT: There were no posts when I did this..lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you tried shush.se ? its pretty cool so far not a huge selection but alot of good shit
> they shut down my normal streaming site justin.tv so im looking for another


I never was able to figure that justin.tv site. Sorry it screwed up on ya. Have you tried couchtuner? It usually works great and they've added a ton of new shows.
I swear damn near every show on tv is on there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/MovieStreamingSites/
You're welcome.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/MovieStreamingSites/
> You're welcome.


Me loves u!!!! thanks!!! 

In a friendly way..lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Me loves u!!!! thanks!!!
> 
> In a friendly way..lmao


I know. 
That is a pretty big list so it should do you two well. Took all of 30 sec for me to find that. haha


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanna see Noah..where can I watch that? I started to download it but with it being so new, I'm kinda scared to.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

AKR in the 3 gal with my super simple  i mean super secret soil mix
edit**************** my foot is in one of those pics for a size reference


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

group pic 
all the cheer leaders are ready to go count down like 3 weeks roughly


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> group pic
> all the cheer leaders are ready to go count down like 3 weeks roughly


Wow, you got a forest in there..sweet bro. Ladies are looking mighty happy with that "secret soil"


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I wanna see Noah..where can I watch that? I started to download it but with it being so new, I'm kinda scared to.


I have it. Give me a sec and I'll get you the link. 
Sorry for the delayed response, I needed to go wake up my fiancee and she got the best wake up call ever.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow, you got a forest in there..sweet bro. Ladies are looking mighty happy with that "secret soil"


i have " super soil " but its so fukking hot it might as well be considered a fertilizer i put some tomatoes in it and they jumped out and ran with their hair on fire


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have it. Give me a sec and I'll get you the link.
> Sorry for the delayed response, I needed to go wake up my fiancee and she got the best wake up call ever.


Oh dear god...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

Here you go rosey
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10491567/Noah_(2014)_1080p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have " super soil " but its so fukking hot it might as well be considered a fertilizer i put some tomatoes in it and they jumped out and ran with their hair on fire


LMAO

Love it...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here you go rosey
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10491567/Noah_(2014)_1080p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY


I won't get a letter will I? 

Thanks bro!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have " super soil " but its so fukking hot it might as well be considered a fertilizer i put some tomatoes in it and they jumped out and ran with their hair on fire


Speaking of tomato plants. I had to train the one I have and I put it outside. It gets around 6 hours of direct sunlight. I'm waiting for it to produce fruit cause I'll get to hunt squirrels when that happens.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh dear god...


Yep, you betcha. LoL

Its the easiest, otherwise I have to fight to get her out of bed.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

i ready for my watermelons  
i planted some of these 
http://www.rareseeds.com/desert-king-watermelon/
i have like 40 softball size watermelons and like 75-100 if i had to guess sizes from a quarter to softball


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep, you betcha. LoL
> 
> Its the easiest, otherwise I have to fight to get her out of bed.


Sure wish I could get a wake up call!!

Me have no fella...

haha she sounds like me. I hate getting up...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i ready for my watermelons
> i planted some of these
> http://www.rareseeds.com/desert-king-watermelon/
> i have like 40 softball size watermelons and like 75-100 if i had to guess sizes from a quarter to softball


Looks like a cantaloupe in a pumpkin! wonder what it tastes like..

You gotta give us a report on those


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i ready for my watermelons
> i planted some of these
> http://www.rareseeds.com/desert-king-watermelon/
> i have like 40 softball size watermelons and like 75-100 if i had to guess sizes from a quarter to softball


Yea them things still look like a cantaloupe to me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sure wish I could get a wake up call!!
> 
> Me have no fella...
> 
> haha she sounds like me. I hate getting up...


She is a pain to get up and she waits till the last minute to get ready and head out. I swear its almost like dealing with a child.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> She is a pain to get up and she waits till the last minute to get ready and head out. I swear its almost like dealing with a child.


Oh boy..lol

I always got up and was at work at least a half hour early. That whole rushing around thing sucks..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

This is a horrible pic, but here is my pit.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

leave my giant cantaloupe watermelon mutants out of this 

 ive had them before they arent super sweet sugar wise but flavor is awesome kinda honey after taste almost


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh boy..lol
> 
> I always got up and was at work at least a half hour early. That whole rushing around thing sucks..


That is me as well. As soon as my alarm would go off I get right up and get my morning stuff done and head out. I'm usually 30 min to an hour early.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is a horrible pic, but here is my pit.
> View attachment 3228688


Awwww, he's a cutie!!!


tekdc911 said:


> leave my giant cantaloupe watermelon mutants out of this
> 
> ive had them before they arent super sweet sugar wise but flavor is awesome kinda honey after taste almost


Mutants 

Sounds interesting..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Awwww, he's a cutie!!!
> 
> Mutants
> 
> Sounds interesting..


He was only 3 months in that pic. He was over 80lb when I lost him @ 6 months.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

Rosey, I have already watched Noah. Its a good movie, but I cracked up like a mofo at the end. 

If you think about the aftermath of the flood and who all was left then you should understand. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That is me as well. As soon as my alarm would go off I get right up and get my morning stuff done and head out. I'm usually 30 min to an hour early.


Its much better that way IMO. I also had teenagers at home that were watching my every move so I had to be sure to set a good example for them.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> He was only 3 months in that pic. He was over 80lb when I lost him @ 6 months.


 that breaks my heart for you man. I'm so sorry, them taking him like that was really fucked up.


SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, I have already watched Noah. Its a good movie, but I cracked up like a mofo at the end.
> 
> If you think about the aftermath of the flood and who all was left then you should understand. LOL


Okay, duly noted  lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that breaks my heart for you man. I'm so sorry, them taking him like that was really fucked up.
> Okay, duly noted  lol


Its cool it was over 10 years ago. I think the pound put him to sleep before I even got a change to get there. I went straight after work when I found a note on my door.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

the more i think about it 
the more i want to flip now 
and cross one of the haze males with the 3 gal AKR


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the more i think about it
> the more i want to flip now
> and cross one of the haze males with the 3 gal AKR


DO IT!!! WEEED!!!!

TOMATO PLANT!

I broke a limb while bending it down.. Whoops. hahaha
Look I mainlined. haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

That was the outcome of topping a tomato plant. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That was the outcome of topping a tomato plant. LoL


they usually top themselves


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> they usually top themselves


Pretty much. It was my attempt at making it bushy. It stretched in my tent once it took root to the new soil. I swear it grew 6" in one day. That is the reason its outside now. It was too lanky and wobbly. So I tied it down so I can get that stalk thicker.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool it was over 10 years ago. I think the pound put him to sleep before I even got a change to get there. I went straight after work when I found a note on my door.


Oh man..that's still so fucked up.

TEKKI...Flip!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> TEKKI...Flip!!!


???:


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???:





tekdc911 said:


> the more i think about it
> the more i want to flip now
> and cross one of the haze males with the 3 gal AKR


The girls dude..  

Haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ???:


I'm curious, why don't you have a grow journal?  
Are you too good mr black toe.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm curious, why don't you have a grow journal?
> Are you too good mr black toe.


id rather just photo bomb your thread


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

there isnt a black dot on my toe nail the whole thing is black and throbbing and swollen so bad that i have a blood blister sticking out from under my nail


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> id rather just photo bomb your thread


haha ok. that works for me. 
Tek------SGT


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> there isnt a black dot on my toe nail the whole thing is black and throbbing and swollen so bad that i have a blood blister sticking out from under my nail


You have to stick a needle in it to drain it out.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> *I'm curious, why don't you have a grow journal?*


the same reason i dont walk around with my wiener out 
................. wouldnt want anyone to get JELLY 
#ROFLMMFAO


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You have to stick a needle in it to drain it out.


no not yet im gonna give it a couple days first 
im not touching that tender mother O.O


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

seriously though i was going to start a new journal around the time i flip 
so sometime in the near future


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the same reason i dont walk around with my wiener out
> ................. wouldnt want anyone to get JELLY
> #ROFLMMFAO


Same here. I was thinking about making a thread called post your condom. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> seriously though i was going to start a new journal around the time i flip
> so sometime in the near future


Yea I get it. Really no point in showing vegging plants. I do it just cause. Its my journal and a place to keep my pics where I don't have to save them on my pc.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea I get it. Really no point in showing vegging plants. I do it just cause. Its my journal and a place to keep my pics where I don't have to save them on my pc.


well i guess ill finish transplanting today and then flip tomorrow morning 
gotta finish light proofing just around the door was going to put a curtain weighted on the bottom inside the door jamb


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> well i guess ill finish transplanting today and then flip tomorrow morning
> gotta finish light proofing just around the door was going to put a curtain weighted on the bottom inside the door jamb


I was thinking earlier when I went into my tent if it would be a major issue if I opened it during lights out to take pics. After debating with myself for a while I went ahead and did it. Shouldn't bother them with it only open for like 5 min.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got done watch red dawn, now I need to find another movie to watch.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was thinking earlier when I went into my tent if it would be a major issue if I opened it during lights out to take pics. After debating with myself for a while I went ahead and did it. Shouldn't bother them with it only open for like 5 min.


you can run a green light in there and it wont effect them


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just got done watch red dawn, now I need to find another movie to watch.


im watching the series " viking " on shush.se pretty good only on ep 3


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im watching the series " viking " on shush.se pretty good only on ep 3


Never heard of it.

I read that a green light would help with that, but I'm only planning on doing that one time. It was only cause I've been saying I was going to post some pics for the past couple days and didn't so I just got it done. I got home late and my lights were already off so yea.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

I decided on the hunter.. Never seen it, but I like william dafoe.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

I felt weird with that up. So I took it down.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha

I'm gonna watch Noah. Thanks for the link Sgt


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I'm gonna watch Noah. Thanks for the link Sgt


No problem. You got a nice HD tv to watch it on or what?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem. You got a nice HD tv to watch it on or what?


Hell no but I got this nice 17 inch laptop HD display  That's why I never watch tv..no service. Wasn't it you told me about the Google tv thing? What do I need again? my ex doesn't know it yet but he's buying me one. He promised me the tv we got for free when we bought his car along with getting my satellite installed. It's LCD and has all the inputs on it


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I decided on the hunter.. Never seen it, but I like william dafoe.


He's bad ass. Love his movies.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hell no but I got this nice 17 inch laptop HD display  That's why I never watch tv..no service. Wasn't it you told me about the Google tv thing? What do I need again? my ex doesn't know it yet but he's buying me one. He promised me the tv we got for free when we bought his car along with getting my satellite installed. It's LCD and has all the inputs on it


Yea, chrome cast. It works nicely and now there is a program that allows you to stream any video file format without having to do a work around to stream videos. 

I have a 42" plasma(720p) that I'm watching right now and a 30" lcd in the bedroom.(1080p)


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, chrome cast. It works nicely and now there is a program that allows you to stream any video file format without having to do a work around to stream videos.
> 
> I have a 42" plasma(720p) that I'm watching right now and a 30" lcd in the bedroom.(1080p)


What do you mean, a work around? An update for the Chrome Cast?

Lucky you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What do you mean, a work around? An update for the Chrome Cast?
> 
> Lucky you


Just an add on you can get from chrome called video stream.

The work around was having to adjust the streaming setting in the admin network settings and locating your videos through your c: and streaming that way from an alternate program that allowed you to do it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2014)

Somebody's finally 





Sweet dreams buddy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 14, 2014)

No, just have had a horrible day. No weed, no sleep my ecig coil keeps breaking.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2014)

so i have decided im transplanting one of the haze girls into a 7 gal bucket


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No, just have had a horrible day. No weed, no sleep my ecig coil keeps breaking.


Damn sorry to hear that. Hope today is better for you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i have decided im transplanting one of the haze girls into a 7 gal bucket


wow that is a big container. 1lb plant?


roseypeach said:


> Damn sorry to hear that. Hope today is better for you


Its ok. sorry I was so short with you, was just really aggravated yesterday cause it seemed like everything was going wrong. Just one of those days I guess. Not to mention I think my middle man "friend" has been trying to get over on me for a while by charging me 20-40 extra for reg weed when I already have to drive 30 miles to go get it. He makes a phone call at that is it. He also must think its funny to pretend that weed dealers only have weed on the fucking weekend. I asked at the beginning of this week for an ounce and I know for a fact he will call me tomorrow or tonight asking if I still want that. 

Hopefully my nephew comes through and I can go tell the dip shit to kick rocks.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> wow that is a big container. 1lb plant?
> 
> Its ok. sorry I was so short with you, was just really aggravated yesterday cause it seemed like everything was going wrong. Just one of those days I guess. Not to mention I think my middle man "friend" has been trying to get over on me for a while by charging me 20-40 extra for reg weed when I already have to drive 30 miles to go get it. He makes a phone call at that is it. He also must think its funny to pretend that weed dealers only have weed on the fucking weekend. I asked at the beginning of this week for an ounce and I know for a fact he will call me tomorrow or tonight asking if I still want that.
> 
> Hopefully my nephew comes through and I can go tell the dip shit to kick rocks.


Aw its cool bro, I know how it is believe me. I had one of those days the day before..lol Weekend dealers.. Hope your nephew takes care of you, that's some bullshit right there. If you have to do with the other guy, let him know he's losing your business and I bet those prices drop.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess its my own fault for trusting a coke head though.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I guess its my own fault for trusting a coke head though.


What's being a coke head have to do with it? I used to be a coke head..

Haha J/K bro, I did enjoy though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Aw its cool bro, I know how it is believe me. I had one of those days the day before..lol Weekend dealers.. Hope your nephew takes care of you, that's some bullshit right there. If you have to do with the other guy, let him know he's losing your business and I bet those prices drop.


I'll be letting him know he is losing my friendship, we were supposed to be cool and not get over on each other like that. You wouldn't believe how much computer work and ordering shit for him on the dark web cause he is to stupid to do it himself. 

He's lucky I don't go beat the shit out of him, but I don't do things like that anymore. I just try and let things go and if I need to end a friendship I will. A friend isn't someone trying to make money off you and you needing your meds. That is a crook and I don't take kindly to that.

I used to deal in weed when I was younger and I know that reg doesn't increase in price and by what it has its only been by like 10 dollars. I even ran it through my pot head nephew to be sure. You know how much he said an ounce of reg goes for? 105 to 110. Yep, that is the right price.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What's being a coke head have to do with it? I used to be a coke head..
> 
> Haha J/K bro, I did enjoy though


He is unlike any coke head I've ever seen. He does a gram in less than 2 days. That is probably why is trying to over charge me so he can get some off the wall cut product to put up his nose.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

He keeps fucking with me and I'm gonna sell his ass sheet rock to shove up his cavity.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh me topping that super haze again didn't work. Its still stretching to the fucking light.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

What about my fiancee just text me to tell me that her work said she needed to be at work at noon 30 instead of 2:30pm and then she got there and they said she wasn't supposed to be there till 2:30.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Reported and keep in mind I've seen where you posted your personal info on where you are moving. Good job. 

Its not that hard to find a property when you have info like 2300sq ft and it being a split level in boulder county.

Also know the price range. 
oops


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What about my fiancee just text me to tell me that her work said she needed to be at work at noon 30 instead of 2:30pm and then she got there and they said she wasn't supposed to be there till 2:30.


hahaha That sucks..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> hahaha That sucks..lol


They allowed her to go to work and do her job, but that is messed up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, duty calls. 
Talk to you later rosey and tek if he comes back around.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll be letting him know he is losing my friendship, we were supposed to be cool and not get over on each other like that. You wouldn't believe how much computer work and ordering shit for him on the dark web cause he is to stupid to do it himself.
> 
> He's lucky I don't go beat the shit out of him, but I don't do things like that anymore. I just try and let things go and if I need to end a friendship I will. A friend isn't someone trying to make money off you and you needing your meds. That is a crook and I don't take kindly to that.
> 
> I used to deal in weed when I was younger and I know that reg doesn't increase in price and by what it has its only been by like 10 dollars. I even ran it through my pot head nephew to be sure. You know how much he said an ounce of reg goes for? 105 to 110. Yep, that is the right price.





SirGreenThumb said:


> He is unlike any coke head I've ever seen. He does a gram in less than 2 days. That is probably why is trying to over charge me so he can get some off the wall cut product to put up his nose.


Wow..I understand. I wouldn't appreciate it either bro. I know the shit was going high down here, no way I could afford it. I got a half for $45 from my sil, maybe a bit more. I would've paid at least $80 for that here. I'll be glad when I'm growing again tbh.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They allowed her to go to work and do her job, but that is messed up.


Yeah it is..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, duty calls.
> Talk to you later rosey and tek if he comes back around.


Later bro, gonna finish catching up on Bates Hotel. Freaky ass show!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Please leave my thread and do not come back. No one wants you here.

There are many other places in this forum you can be, so go there and stay out of here.
@UncleBuck


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> wow that is a big container. 1lb plant?


not sure 
it has some yummy preflowers kinda a pastel light purple/blue 
grows really fast with tight nodes so gonna give it a week before i flip to kinda adjust to the container


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> not sure
> it has some yummy preflowers kinda a pastel light purple/blue
> grows really fast with tight nodes so gonna give it a week before i flip to kinda adjust to the container


Yummy preflowers sound good. What made you decide to put it into a 7gal container? 

My bagseed has some real tight nodes also. 

Here's hoping you pull a pound off that lady.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> He keeps fucking with me and I'm gonna sell his ass sheet rock to shove up his cavity.


Okay Rocky get em!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> not sure
> it has some yummy preflowers kinda a pastel light purple/blue
> grows really fast with tight nodes so gonna give it a week before i flip to kinda adjust to the container


Howdy Tekki


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Purple monkey. 


Super haze top 

Super haze still stretching 

Purple monkey 

Bagseed flower 

100% zoom.. Still working on using my new lens.  

Branch I started spraying.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the PM may be getting a little purple hue to her. I'm shocked. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey rosey, did you ever watch Noah?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yummy preflowers sound good. What made you decide to put it into a 7gal container?
> 
> My bagseed has some real tight nodes also.
> 
> Here's hoping you pull a pound off that lady.


i have one available  and its empty 
and it has roots sticking out of the bottom of the roughly 3 gal bag i transplanted it into like 4-5 days ago


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have one available  and its empty
> and it has roots sticking out of the bottom of the roughly 3 gal bag i transplanted it into like 4-5 days ago


LoL...
Well you must be doing something right then. did you take it out of the bag or just cut the bottom off?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn phone is loading slow as hell. Must be your pics  LOL... 

I started it but didn't get very far. Phone rings too much..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn phone is loading slow as hell. Must be your pics  LOL...
> 
> I started it but didn't get very far. Phone rings too much..lol


I lowed the size of the pics before I posted them so that wouldn't happen. My bad. Didn't realize it would still. Then again the only time I'm on my phone on here usually is when I'm connected to a wireless network.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm usually on mine or my bros but my phone won't save his password for some reason. That leaves my 3g and its slower inside. I'll have my other phone tomorrow!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah I'm usually on mine or my bros but my phone won't save his password for some reason. That leaves my 3g and its slower inside. I'll have my other phone tomorrow!


I'm on 4g without wireless. 
Time to upgrade?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

I have 4g but where I'm at I can only pull 3g most the time. Hoping my LG G2 does better, when I used it before it had a better connection than my Moto X


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I have 4g but where I'm at I can only pull 3g most the time. Hoping my LG G2 does better, when I used it before it had a better connection than my Moto X


I had the same issue in the mountains.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm about to do some work around here, I'll be back later. 
Take it easy.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm about to do some work around here, I'll be back later.
> Take it easy.


Later


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL...
> Well you must be doing something right then. did you take it out of the bag or just cut the bottom off?


they are thick black bags for like a party or funeral or something what ever you use a thick black gift bag for and they are just a tad under 3 gals 
i went from 5 inch pots to half of one of these bags then trans planted to a full bag 
i took the bag off they are really thick so im gonna reuse them 
i bought a box of 100 for like 20 bucks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

My nephew is coming through for me. He is on his way over and were gonna head out to go to the trap house. LoL...

I'm getting 2 zips for 150. 

Now that is what I'm talking about.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm gonna be throwing him a quarter of some super haze or my bagseed when its done. Maybe even some purp monkey.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

How is no one not gonna like my pics I posted. That's messed up. 
Just kidding, I could care less. haha. 

I'm happy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Rosey, you will get my review for the vape later.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I'm out. I'll be back later.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Purple monkey.
> View attachment 3229715
> 
> Super haze top View attachment 3229716
> ...


I see some purple in that PM myself  How tall is that haze right now? Nice pics bro, good to see you figuring out that new lens. 



SirGreenThumb said:


> I had the same issue in the mountains.


It sucks. The LG works great in here. I sure hope it gets here tomorrow, they sent it back as undeliverable so she wouldn't have to pay for it. Good for her but I can't track it because of that. They had said today but it didn't make it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How is no one not gonna like my pics I posted. That's messed up.
> Just kidding, I could care less. haha.
> 
> I'm happy.



Sorry, they wouldn't load on my phone and then the damn thing locked up on me. Went for my two mile walk, it was exhilarating!! 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, you will get my review for the vape later.


Cool 

Making my grocery list then gotta cook my dinner so I'll be on and off for a bit.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's PARTY TIME!!!

Firing up the vaporizer..are you with me??*


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

Where's my damn wine...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I see some purple in that PM myself  How tall is that haze right now? Nice pics bro, good to see you figuring out that new lens.
> 
> 
> It sucks. The LG works great in here. I sure hope it gets here tomorrow, they sent it back as undeliverable so she wouldn't have to pay for it. Good for her but I can't track it because of that. They had said today but it didn't make it.


Almost 3 feet. Container its in is around 1.5ft tall.

Thanks, slowly but surely.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> *It's PARTY TIME!!!
> 
> Firing up the vaporizer..are you with me??*


I tried the vape, but it sucks as a vape. Its damn good as a pipe, hits hard and gets you nice and high off (.1g)

I'm sure it would burn hash pretty nice as well. I think that screen would work best for wax and not herb. I have pics and such. I'll write up a review and post it in your thread.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I tried the vape, but it sucks as a vape. Its damn good as a pipe, hits hard and gets you nice and high off (.1g)
> 
> I'm sure it would burn hash pretty nice as well. I think that screen would work best for wax and not herb. I have pics and such. I'll write up a review and post it in your thread.


I just recently started bumping my heat up on mine. Hits a lot nicer..but is it really vape anymore??:


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

Now you know why my weed lasts so much longer


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Almost 3 feet. Container its in is around 1.5ft tall.
> 
> Thanks, slowly but surely.


Damn their gonna be huge..

I'm buzzing and stoned..what could be better?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2014)

a couple plants are getting the axe they are showing slight burn from the 8-8-8 time release i put in the peat so i have no use for them 
i only need one moody bitch in my life


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> a couple plants are getting the axe they are showing slight burn from the 8-8-8 time release i put in the peat so i have no use for them
> i only need one moody bitch in my life


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

So yesterday was funny as hell. Me and my nephews kicked it for a while and then we headed to the projects to go pick up his friends so we could go get that deal on the herb. My nephew was driving (he is awful) and when we pulled up into the projects they were like, um.... I'm kinda paranoid right now. It was late afternoon on a Friday so a lot of people were out. I couldn't do nothing but laugh and told them to just chill they are people just like you an me and just cause were white don't mean they are going to do something to you. I said just don't act like a cop and you should be good. LoL

Luckily my nephews never had to grow up in those areas, but I did so I don't take no issue to being in their neighborhood.

We got back to my place and my nephews and their two friends came inside so I could put the bud on the scale and during this time I come to the conclusion that my cats are racist. 

They were so freaked out by seeing two black dudes it was hilarious. My fiancees cat kept looking into our bedroom like someone was gonna pop out at him it was great.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

Frosty has begun on bagseed.


I also started spraying one of the bagseeds lower buds. I want pollen from this girl. Not gonna pollinate anything with it this round, but I'll have some nice feminized pollen of this chick so her genes can carry on. 

Purple Monkey is doing very well. Even has a nice bud starting to form on top. Looks like small containers may be the way to go for me. I Love my big containers, but since space is an issue and I can fit at least 12 of these in my tent I think it would be more beneficial to the outcome next go round. What ya think? 

She started growing 9 finger leaves.
I got lucky as hell that all my plants were female. 
That will never happen again. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Frosty has begun on bagseed.
> View attachment 3230384
> 
> I also started spraying one of the bagseeds lower buds. I want pollen from this girl. Not gonna pollinate anything with it this round, but I'll have some nice feminized pollen of this chick so her genes can carry on. View attachment 3230385
> ...


Lookin good!!!! god I want some of that...lol

I'm drunk again..it's a damn party up in here..solo


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My nephew is coming through for me. He is on his way over and were gonna head out to go to the trap house. LoL...
> 
> I'm getting 2 zips for 150.
> 
> Now that is what I'm talking about.


Wtf is a zip... yeah, I'm ignorant..lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> So yesterday was funny as hell. Me and my nephews kicked it for a while and then we headed to the projects to go pick up his friends so we could go get that deal on the herb. My nephew was driving (he is awful) and when we pulled up into the projects they were like, um.... I'm kinda paranoid right now. It was late afternoon on a Friday so a lot of people were out. I couldn't do nothing but laugh and told them to just chill they are people just like you an me and just cause were white don't mean they are going to do something to you. I said just don't act like a cop and you should be good. LoL
> 
> Luckily my nephews never had to grow up in those areas, but I did so I don't take no issue to being in their neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Hahaha too funny..I remember going to the projects for herb..guy tried to sell me some shit.. Dude that was with me took off after him, ran him down to his mom's house and the guy's mom held a gun on him. He had to explain the kid dicked him over on a deal before she lowered the gun and gave him the money back, all the while screamin and cussin about him getting himself killed over some shit.

That was the last time I ever dealt with the hood...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Lookin good!!!! god I want some of that...lol
> 
> I'm drunk again..it's a damn party up in here..solo


Which one? LoL There are 2 there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wtf is a zip... yeah, I'm ignorant..lol
> 
> Hahaha too funny..I remember going to the projects for herb..guy tried to sell me some shit.. Dude that was with me took off after him, ran him down to his mom's house and the guy's mom held a gun on him. He had to explain the kid dicked him over on a deal before she lowered the gun and gave him the money back, all the while screamin and cussin about him getting himself killed over some shit.
> 
> That was the last time I ever dealt with the hood...lol


A zip is an ounce. 

Before we left my house to go up there my nephew picked up my firearm and started handing it to me and I was like, nah, I don't need that and besides if something happens I'll use my hands. LoL

I've been itching for a fight I think. I need to release some aggression. 

Kinda like in the movie pineapple express when they are about to go into his girlfriends house and craig ferguson says I don't need a gun, I'm gonna kill the mother fuckers with my hands. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> A zip is an ounce.
> 
> Before we left my house to go up there my nephew picked up my firearm and started handing it to me and I was like, nah, I don't need that and besides if something happens I'll use my hands. LoL
> 
> ...


Ah okay. 

Sorry, was trying to drink my day away and ran out..lol I am itching for a fight too, need help???

LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> Sorry, was trying to drink my day away and ran out..lol I am itching for a fight too, need help???
> 
> LOL


Naw, nothing went down. Went off without a hitch. I got a new contact just in case I need something. I believe he can get me molly as well. So that is nice.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, nothing went down. Went off without a hitch. I got a new contact just in case I need something. I believe he can get me molly as well. So that is nice.


Very nice . I'm itching for some coke myself. Too bad I ain't getting any. Just walked to town since my last post.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL


Wow...I was not prepared to leave the house..no cord. Going home soon..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice pics man..what kind of bushes are those up top? 

Hilarious that you took a pic of the a/c control....lol

You drinkin too?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Nice pics man..what kind of bushes are those up top?
> 
> Hilarious that you took a pic of the a/c control....lol
> 
> You drinkin too?


I honestly have no idea. I took it while we were in front of our apartments. I was playing with an ND8 lens taking pics while we were out. 
I wasn't even high when I took that. I was just playing with setting and took it and the pic came out great so I kept it. 

I've been laying on the couch for a while being pretty high taking photos from here.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

The b&w photo of the tree was from my couch out my back door. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

Now that I look at it again the pic of the ac control would be a perfect photo bomb pic.

Cool down bro. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I'm high and I think I'm gonna take a nap. 

Buhbye


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I honestly have no idea. I took it while we were in front of our apartments. I was playing with an ND8 lens taking pics while we were out.
> I wasn't even high when I took that. I was just playing with setting and took it and the pic came out great so I kept it.
> 
> I've been laying on the couch for a while being pretty high taking photos from here.


 you're a damn hot mess..lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> Now that I look at it again the pic of the ac control would be a perfect photo bomb pic.
> 
> Cool down bro. LoL


Haha
good one..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, I'm high and I think I'm gonna take a nap.
> 
> Buhbye


LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2014)

BUD PORN

All I can say is shewie!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, nothing went down. Went off without a hitch. I got a new contact just in case I need something. *I believe he can get me molly as well. *So that is nice.


http://benzo-fury.net/


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://benzo-fury.net/


Seriously?? Wow...

I'm leaving Riu, I have some legal things to deal with. No I am not going to jail..totally unrelated to Riu..LOL

I'm gonna miss you guys, if anyone wants to stay in touch just holla via pm. I'll be off permanantly as of this Tuesday.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://benzo-fury.net/


I've tried both 5 and 6 apb and neither one of them is like molly to me. Just seems like a body load if anything not worth it imo/e.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2014)

In no specific order.

CS'ing bagseed for pollen


CS'ing super haze for cross and f1's. 

Purple Monkey (keeping close eye on her for sacs.) none as of yet. Not converting a branch on this one, going to cross her with super haze instead for a sativa lean.  

super haze 2'8" tall. I had to raise the light to the top of the tent. I think she is going to do very well when she starts budding. This plant has given me no issues what so ever. She has taken to topping twice with no issue I haven't fed her anything but water so I don't really know how she does with nutes.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

Wassup????

Lookin good bro, lookin good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2014)

LoL...
Amen

Not much. High, chillin.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

how you doin today? I'm backing up all my stuff on the laptop as we speak. Damn slow process..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> how you doin today? I'm backing up all my stuff on the laptop as we speak. Damn slow process..lol


I'm doing pretty good. Eating some very berry starbursts and laying on my couch watching fantastic 4. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Eating some very berry starbursts and laying on my couch watching fantastic 4. LoL


Sounds like fun..lol

well you enjoy your movie, I'm gonna take a walk, gotta work this sore out. I'll be back later


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds like fun..lol
> 
> well you enjoy your movie, I'm gonna take a walk, gotta work this sore out. I'll be back later


Sure will.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2014)

BOO!!!!!

LOL


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've tried both 5 and 6 apb and neither one of them is like molly to me. Just seems like a body load if anything not worth it imo/e.


ill send you a message with the proper name  
i just have to make a phone call 
the molly's you get are all visuals ?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Tekki, sent you a pm bro..

how's that baby doing?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey Tekki, sent you a pm bro..
> 
> how's that baby doing?


doin good , 
hope everything works out @ rosey


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 19, 2014)

lag bomb  
  after dinner snack 2nd day in jars  AKR   mid 
jack daddy purp same age as all the rest of the plants  other jack daddy looks distorted but i had just pinched it down


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> doin good ,
> hope everything works out @ rosey


Thanks Tekki..you take care bro


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2014)

Farewell Sgt...let's do stay in touch, you been a great friend and I'll miss you!! good luck on your final semester, I know you'll do great man 

Take er easy...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 19, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lag bomb
> View attachment 3232451 View attachment 3232452 after dinner snack 2nd day in jars View attachment 3232453 AKRView attachment 3232454 View attachment 3232455 View attachment 3232456 mid
> View attachment 3232457jack daddy purp same age as all the rest of the plants View attachment 3232458 other jack daddy looks distorted but i had just pinched it down


I didn't lag out at all. 

A small little flower from Hercules.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Farewell Sgt...let's do stay in touch, you been a great friend and I'll miss you!! good luck on your final semester, I know you'll do great man
> 
> Take er easy...


Holler baller. 
Thanks, I'll need it. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 19, 2014)

My bagseed has now been named Hercules and she will live on as well since I'm gonna be getting her pollen. Woot.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2014)

Uh email!! LOL

Nice cloud pic 

You guys got to quit quoting me..LOL

Later


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/teks-circus-freaks-open-discussion-in-other-words-feel-free-to-post.842260/#post-10822484


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 26, 2014)

Pics


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 26, 2014)

Been supa busy!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 26, 2014)

i finally got all my plants sexed and the auto is starting to swell a bit so i went ahead and started my dark period


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 29, 2014)

Pix again &
Little info about what has been going on. I've been really busy with work and going back to school full time. I have 4 classes and all but 1 is giving me a shit load of work. So between studying, exams, discussions, projects, work and family life just uses up all my time. I'll be here from time to time, but not very often at least until things calm down a bit.

Update on plants.
Bagseed - She is fattening up and getting frosty and sticky. Leaves still look like shit so no full pics will be posted.. LoL... Still spraying a branch with cs and its going very slowly. I don't have enough time to spray 3 times a day like I did when I first started. Smell is basic pine earthy.

Super haze - She is doing great. Has a bit of bleaching on the top since she has grown so close to the light. I have no more space to move the light up so yea. Looks like her conversion with cs is coming along. Needs to hurry up so I have time to pollinate. I should regardless. =)

Purple Monkey - Also doing great. Removed a few big fan leaves cause they were in my way. No signs of bananas or sacs of any sort so that's good. She will stretch more and more if I remove a few dvd cases from under the pot. I think I'm gonna stay where I'm at with her. Looks like she is going to be all cola. Which isn't bad. Just glad she is doing so well. Hopefully I get my pollen in time and I get cross it.

Ok enough talk. On to pix


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 29, 2014)

Still up for the moment and just got a free gram of bud. 

This is the kind of weed my nephew gets for the low.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 29, 2014)

whats up bro  
im having a problem choosing a male


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 29, 2014)

First 3 pics are what's left after I. Culled the males 2 got chopped indoors and 4 outside 
I'm thinking pic 2 is the winner
But pic 1 has a killer build short node placment likke 1 -2 inches. But 2 looks like the haze mother :/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> First 3 pics are what's left after I. Culled the males 2 got chopped indoors and 4 outside
> I'm thinking pic 2 is the winner
> But pic 1 has a killer build short node placment likke 1 -2 inches. But 2 looks like the haze mother :/


I like this one:






IMG884

Not up to much atm. Going to get the last of my school work done for this week and then tonight......bow chicka wow wow.... Getting some molly or rolls tonight for fun play with the misses.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

that would be # 2 , smells like grass until you touch it then fruity skunk, has trich's on it and i smoked a quick dry bowl of each of them and that one got me fairly roasted


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> that would be # 2 , smells like grass until you touch it then fruity skunk, has trich's on it and i smoked a quick dry bowl of each of them and that one got me fairly roasted


LOL!
Sounds good. I think the super haze is starting to show some small sacks where I've been spraying. Hopefully they will appear shortly. I still have plenty of time to pollinate the haze and the monkey. The bagseed (hercules) conversion is, well I'm not sure. It looks like its doing it, but I may have waited to long to start spraying that one. Not sure. Well will see. I just want pollen and am not using it on anything this run.

Edit: I think I got shafted onthe CS that I got this time. It doesn't seem that potent. I may just be impatient though. idk


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

i just make my own
you can get 2 x 1 gram coin bullion .999999999
for like 18 bucks shipped 
1 phone charger
and some distilled water
wipe / polish the coins every 10-15 mins or so for a couple hours
should be strong enough to flip a plant 
or be really lazy and just leave it overnight and just dont use the crud that ends up on the bottom


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

ive been playing with air pruning this round too


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

**** AIR LAYERING not pruning stupid internet is running slow wouldnt let me edit 
on the bright side i dont have to water my garden


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

**** AIR LAYERING not pruning stupid internet is running slow wouldnt let me edit 
on the bright side i dont have to water my garden


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what air layering is?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 30, 2014)

You can see the silver if you shake up the bottle and it starts moving around. But by the looks it seems far less that 240. Idk. I think I used 40 the last time and it worked great.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 30, 2014)

you strip the bark off a branch about 1-2 inches long " girdled " 
and then tape some growing medium seed starter or what ever around it and water it and it roots while its still attached to the plant


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 30, 2014)

I had to look it up. 
Basically its cloning without taking a cut. Pretty cool. 
Didn't read to much about it but is it only used for difficult rooting plants? Are there any other benefits other than a more efficient way of cloning?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2014)

you can use it pretty much to clone anything 
benefits are i dont lose as many clones , no dome , rooting hormone , heating pad, misting needed 
i just water the the air layer medium every couple of days 
and if i cut after flower starts its automatically monster cropped  
and you can take huge cuttings 
half a plant if you wanted 
im just taking branches


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the air layering method and will be doing this from now on. Will be doing them just like Tek is doing and taking them while they're a couple weeks in flower so they will be huge and already monster cropped. Keeps from having to have mothers around and will speed the grows up by already have a big clone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 8, 2014)

Super Haze
   

Purple Monkey


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2014)

just popped some super lemon haze


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just popped some super lemon haze


Always wanted to try the super lemon. 

The PM is getting purple. You can see it pretty good if you click on the pics.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 8, 2014)

I stopped spraying that branch. She has grown new pistils back where they receded, but it looks like there may be a few clusters starting. Not positive yet. The super haze is producing the buds very slowly and a lot of the tops are very close to my cool tube. I would say 5" at most and there is no more room to raise the light. Not sure how this is going to affect the production, but I know its slow(but that could be the long flowering sativa) and the leaves are bleached on top and some our dying out. 

Eh, it doesn't look bad, just spotty dead leaves and bleaching on the very top. Not to bad and its producing pretty well.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 8, 2014)

This is what I'm smoking on at the moment.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 9, 2014)

JDP both have taken off after the flip 
neither will be very large or yield well from the looks of it 
rest are doing good 
i have a male about to pop it was the fastest out of the bunch started stacking flowers on 16/8 and pretty much went full flower on 14/10 
if for some reason your CS doesnt work out let me know 
i was gifted 3 of the super lemon hazes so im going to do a 12/12 from seed fem run 
and running a couple akr's for fem seed's too 
ended up with 6 keeper females 
and 3 males 
plus the mid and the 2 jdp's ( female )and i popped one of the supposed g13xkosher kush's ( im assuming it is what he said it was i only popped one and its female he said he let one run too long and got a handful of seeds out of like 8 plants ) i got from this old hippy i know in H town 
its beginning to flower as well 
mid is looking good no issues with it female also


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 10, 2014)

CS worked. I can see the actual pollen sacks forming on both Hercules and super haze. Now I need to figure out if I can put a bag over top of the branches to catch the pollen?

Got any ideas? I don't know if it will hurt the plant or kill that branch if I cover it with a bag.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2014)

i usually just pluck them off right before they pop with tweezers dry them and crush them up 
paper bag might work though


----------



## SlimTim (Sep 11, 2014)

How are you all doing???? Plants looking good! 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> How are you all doing???? Plants looking good!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Been doing good, just busy. Thanks!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 12, 2014)

Check out my Purple Monkey
  
Macro Tomato plant... Just cause.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 13, 2014)

Super haze branch in baggie. 


Purple monkey lower branch 

Super haze (Very tall) Look to the right, you can see where if it wasn't so close to the light the buds would be bigger and not bleached. 

Purple Monkey main top 

Super haze lower bud


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Had to go way back in this thread to figure out when I flipped for 12/12 to see how much longer I'm looking at for Hercules(bagseed). I've come to the conclusion at minimum I have until 10/01/14 for 8 weeks of flower. So I have at least another 3 weeks before I can even debate on chopping her down. 
She also is growing pollen sacks where I sprayed and I have it covered with a bag. I wont be able to use the pollen this round but next I will.

Super haze is producing pollen sacks as well and I should be able to pollinate the haze and the monkey with it and still be able to get viable seeds.

As of yet there is no bananas on the PM and she smells very nice and has purple all in it along with some pink. I think the bananas appeared a lot closer to harvest though so I'll still keep a close eye on it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Hercules(bagseed) Awful leaves right? LoL


Super haze 

Purple monkey


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

In other news: I have officially pissed off my math professor. LoL
She has decided that grading my papers would be more pleasant for her if she marks off for stupid shit, like not putting a space between the answer for truth tables. I put down TTFF and she wanted it T T F F. So therefor it was wrong to her. 

This all started when she wrote me an email saying that I was required to participate in the discussions and that I didn't choose one rule in her syllabus that I found important. So being the smart ass that I am I looked through her syllabus once more and found a sentence that stated that discussions are not graded. 

I decided it would be a good idea to put into the discussion area that I find it interesting that we are "required" to participate in the discussions but they are not graded. 

She went on the defense after that post saying that even though its not graded she "recommends" that we participate cause it could possible help us with the assignments. LoL

No one has discussed anything since I posted that and I keep getting marked off for stupid things that shouldn't be marked as wrong. Oh well. I'm only planning on doing the bare minimum and pass it with a D. My calculations tell me that I will still graduate with honors if I pass this class with a D. haha. 

Jokes on her, fucking prude.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Had to go way back in this thread to figure out when I flipped for 12/12 to see how much longer I'm looking at for Hercules(bagseed). I've come to the conclusion at minimum I have until 10/01/14 for 8 weeks of flower. So I have at least another 3 weeks before I can even debate on chopping her down.
> She also is growing pollen sacks where I sprayed and I have it covered with a bag. I wont be able to use the pollen this round but next I will.
> 
> Super haze is producing pollen sacks as well and I should be able to pollinate the haze and the monkey with it and still be able to get viable seeds.
> ...


Glad to hear no banners!! Wassup Sgt? Long time huh..lol. Glad you got your classes going


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Glad to hear no banners!! Wassup Sgt? Long time huh..lol. Glad you got your classes going


So far so good. She smells pretty nice. Cant really describe the smell. Its not pine, its not dank. It is a very odd but wonderful smelling plant, just need to wait I guess to pinpoint the actual smell. 

She is also growing very well in the small container I have her in and she will get some pollen before too long and I'll get a cross. It doesn't look like it will shoot any nanners, but only time will tale. She is one frosty bitch though so that is good and she has at minimum another 4 weeks. I'm sure the smoke will be good as well by looking at her and it will be even better when I cross it with a sativa.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So far so good. She smells pretty nice. Cant really describe the smell. Its not pine, its not dank. It is a very odd but wonderful smelling plant, just need to wait I guess to pinpoint the actual smell.
> 
> She is also growing very well in the small container I have her in and she will get some pollen before too long and I'll get a cross. It doesn't look like it will shoot any nanners, but only time will tale. She is one frosty bitch though so that is good and she has at minimum another 4 weeks. I'm sure the smoke will be good as well by looking at her and it will be even better when I cross it with a sativa.


Well that's truly awesome, let's hope smooth sailing on her finishing . What strain you thinking of crossing with her?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well that's truly awesome, let's hope smooth sailing on her finishing . What strain you thinking of crossing with her?


The super haze.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> The super haze.


Sweet


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

how tall is it ? the purple one ?
my JDP's are still kinda ......... well short isnt really the word for it ......... and i have been growing only auto's for a while so thats saying alot >.< 

id take pics but its lights off for another 1.5 hours or so


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Tekki wassup bro?

Would love to see your girls!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> how tall is it ? the purple one ?
> my JDP's are still kinda ......... well short isnt really the word for it ......... and i have been growing only auto's for a while so thats saying alot >.<
> 
> id take pics but its lights off for another 1.5 hours or so


Its 2 ft. I no longer have it sitting on dvd cases cause its taller than the bagseed on the floor. It stretched like a mofo, but it was mainly because of the light being at the top of my tent. Main bud is filling in nice with smaller popcorns everywhere.

Edit: I'm probably going to have to tie it up before too long. Its already starting to lean.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sweet


Yeppers. Gonna cross the PM with Super haze and then when I have that cross growing I'm going to cross it with Hercules(bagseed) fem pollen.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yeppers. Gonna cross the PM with Super haze and then when I have that cross growing I'm going to cross it with Hercules(bagseed) fem pollen.


There's a great name in there somewhere's..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Just got done making dinner.
Boneless skinless chicken thighs cut into squares seasoned with butter, tony's spice and herbs and black pepper. Added creole mix.

Spanish rice

Melted american cheese.

Rice on the bottom add chicken and creole then add cheese to the top.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> There's a great name in there somewhere's..


Indeed. 
Mediterranean Super Monkey? 

I have no idea yet. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just got done making dinner.
> Boneless skinless chicken thighs cut into squares seasoned with butter, tony's spice and herbs and black pepper. Added creole mix.
> 
> Spanish rice
> ...


Sounds really good, wish I could eat spicy stuff like I used to. I can't even put the normal amount of chili powder and cumin in my chili anymore. Messes me up good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds really good, wish I could eat spicy stuff like I used to. I can't even put the normal amount of chili powder and cumin in my chili anymore. Messes me up good


That sucks. I would hate not being able to eat hot foods. However, its not that spicy. I added it for flavor. Well, let my fiancee eat and then I'll tell you for sure if its spicy. LoL

I wouldn't know to be honest. What is hot to most isn't to me.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Indeed.
> Mediterranean Super Monkey?
> 
> I have no idea yet. LoL


Colossal Bruised Ape? hell I dunno. Somebody will probably come up with a lot better 

 


SirGreenThumb said:


> That sucks. I would hate not being able to eat hot foods. However, its not that spicy. I added it for flavor. Well, let my fiancee eat and then I'll tell you for sure if its spicy. LoL
> 
> I wouldn't know to be honest. What is hot to most isn't to me.


You're the exception to the rule eh? I used to love hot and spicy stuff. I still do, just pay dearly when I do eat it..lol you know the deal.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Colossal Bruised Ape? hell I dunno. Somebody will probably come up with a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> You're the exception to the rule eh? I used to love hot and spicy stuff. I still do, just pay dearly when I do eat it..lol you know the deal.


MSM or CBA. hmm. yea. I think I'll get some more names before I decided on one. I got a bit to figure it out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Purple demigod?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Or how about:
Illegitimate monkey
illegitimate bruised monkey << LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Purple demigod?





SirGreenThumb said:


> Or how about:
> Illegitimate monkey
> illegitimate bruised monkey << LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

aslong as you dont use the polluted gene pool as a name i like them all  
" polluted gene pool " is mine


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey Tekki wassup bro?
> 
> Would love to see your girls!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-had-3-bitches-with-their-tops-off-i-my-shower-last-night.843933/


that would be my hood rats


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> aslong as you dont use the polluted gene pool as a name i like them all
> " polluted gene pool " is mine


Polluted gene pool would in fact define Hercules. LoL...
I won't use that though. I like it cause of the analogy that it holds. 

illegitimate bruised monkey had me laughing my ass off though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I was just in the process of making Rosey's head hurt with an equation that I wrote in private. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Polluted gene pool would in fact define Hercules. LoL...
> I won't use that though. I like it cause of the analogy that it holds.
> 
> illegitimate bruised monkey had me laughing my ass off though.


some dude in your thread said i was polluting the gene pool by breeding 
im very happy with what came out of it though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> some dude in your thread said i was polluting the gene pool by breeding
> im very happy with what came out of it though


Wait what? When did that happen? 
Besides, you cant pollute it, just make it better or more extensive. Who knows though, cause me crossing the haze + hercules + monkey it may not be a killer strain, but you never know until you try.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was just in the process of making Rosey's head hurt with an equation that I wrote in private. LoL


For my head to hurt would require that I tried to understand. Which I took one look at it and realized there was no use..lmao

but I can imagine yours does from time to time!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> some dude in your thread said i was polluting the gene pool by breeding
> im very happy with what came out of it though


If you liked it that's all that matters 

who said that crap? want me to bust that ass for ya?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

This is why I'm going with that cross.
The purple monkey is crossed with 2 indicas that will put you out, but has a good structure and smell.
The super haze is Sativa based, so it will counter the indica of the two and also has a good structure. 
The hercules(bagseed) is a very resistant plant and is short.

So being purple and around I would say 60/40 indica being the lead, short structure, medium flower time and resistant seems good to me. Don't know how exact all that is though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> For my head to hurt would require that I tried to understand. Which I took one look at it and realized there was no use..lmao
> 
> but I can imagine yours does from time to time!


You sound like my fiancee. My head never starts to hurt from trying to figure something out. If I cant, I'll walk away for a bit and then return and it starts to make more sense.

I've done my best with going into this class with a positive outlook, but my teacher is making that hard. I reached out to her before all the discussion BS and asked her for help (which I never do) to maybe make the math a little more fun to learn and she responded with blaming me saying that I need to read the book and handouts and what not and didn't offer any sound advice on any of it. Just basically said do the work and shut up.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wait what? When did that happen?
> Besides, you cant pollute it, just make it better or more extensive. Who knows though, cause me crossing the haze + hercules + monkey it may not be a killer strain, but you never know until you try.


shit a while back month ago or so just a troll account  i wasnt stressing it then or now


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You sound like my fiancee. My head never starts to hurt from trying to figure something out. If I cant, I'll walk away for a bit and then return and it starts to make more sense.
> 
> I've done my best with going into this class with a positive outlook, but my teacher is making that hard. I reached out to her before all the discussion BS and asked her for help (which I never do) to maybe make the math a little more fun to learn and she responded with blaming me saying that I need to read the book and handouts and what not and didn't offer any sound advice on any of it. Just basically said do the work and shut up.


Hahaha...well hun you are one in a thousand..my head hurts if I dwell on math too long. It usually does require I step away and think about other things to bring clarity to whatever. that's what I love about doing taxes, it's mostly charts and tables with basic math. I can do some algebra but I'm limited to what my stoner brain can retain. I have the worst memory I've ever had these days. Don't know if its all the ganja or genetics, maybe a combo of both..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha...well hun you are one in a thousand..my head hurts if I dwell on math too long. It usually does require I step away and think about other things to bring clarity to whatever. that's what I love about doing taxes, it's mostly charts and tables with basic math. I can do some algebra but I'm limited to what my stoner brain can retain. I have the worst memory I've ever had these days. Don't know if its all the ganja or genetics, maybe a combo of both..lol


Its possible it could be the weed. I'm not sure what the statistics are on that and memory. I know from personal experience I have a really good memory. To good at times and I know my fiancee would wish I would forget some shit as well. LoL

It may be conditioning but idk. I just retain information easier than others. But I wouldn't doubt that bud would be the main cause simply because if you get too high you forget what you are doing or needed to do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> shit a while back month ago or so just a troll account  i wasnt stressing it then or now


Yea, that's about like saying that autos have subpar genetics and that you could never produce a potent strain and that they are prone to hermi and such things. 
Only thing I noticed about autos is they are nute sensitive.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its possible it could be the weed. I'm not sure what the statistics are on that and memory. I know from personal experience I have a really good memory. To good at times and I know my fiancee would wish I would forget some shit as well. LoL
> 
> It may be conditioning but idk. I just retain information easier than others. But I wouldn't doubt that bud would be the main cause simply because if you get too high you forget what you are doing or needed to do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3253583


Damn straight. Has worked for me in the past. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, that's about like saying that autos have subpar genetics and that you could never produce a potent strain and that they are prone to hermi and such things.
> Only thing I noticed about autos is they are *nute sensitive*.


very


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its possible it could be the weed. I'm not sure what the statistics are on that and memory. I know from personal experience I have a really good memory. To good at times and I know my fiancee would wish I would forget some shit as well. LoL
> 
> It may be conditioning but idk. I just retain information easier than others. But I wouldn't doubt that bud would be the main cause simply because if you get too high you forget what you are doing or needed to do.


Lol..
I remember back in the day they used to say that weed fried your brain cells, killed them. I really don't think that's true but if it is, then yes. Definitely the weed


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

whoot lights on in T minus 3 .... 2......... 1...... ignition  brb


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

phones dead ill let it charge a bit and take a few pics 
of the JDP's and the MID that is starting to stack flowers on


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> whoot lights on in T minus 3 .... 2......... 1...... ignition  brb


jackass still not running a timer ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Lol..
> I remember back in the day they used to say that weed fried your brain cells, killed them. I really don't think that's true but if it is, then yes. Definitely the weed


Its not. It stimulates your brain cells which in turn makes you smarter. What you are smarter in is debatable, but it doesn't kill them. If it killed them then while I play video games while fried I would forget how to use my controller or not be able to pass a board on a logical based game. 

Weed stimulates your brain. That is how a lot of people come up with designs or even chemicals. It allows you to think outside the box.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> jackass still not running a timer ?


You don't have a timer?
Why? LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> phones dead ill let it charge a bit and take a few pics
> of the JDP's and the MID that is starting to stack flowers on


Ohh... I want to see the mid. The leaves on mine are horrid looking, but the buds are nice.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You don't have a timer?
> Why? LoL


ive had them fail ......... and not just that they didnt come on or off .... ive had them melt down and i would rather not have my lights come on if for some reason im not at home


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ive had them fail ......... and not just that they didnt come on or off .... ive had them melt down and i would rather not have my lights come on if for some reason im not at home


Ah. Never had that happen to me. My light never fail to come on nor does the timer fail to work. Its not digital or anything just one of those dials, but it seems to work for me. I wouldn't be able to grow without my timer. Well I would, but not during the times I have now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ohh... I want to see the mid. The leaves on mine are horrid looking, but the buds are nice.


my leaves are perfect  really are .......... most the spots i have are either over feeding or led got too close ... that goes for the whole garden except the JDP's im having issues with them still 
the one that was 5 inches for 2 months is actually the best out of the 2 now


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its not. It stimulates your brain cells which in turn makes you smarter. What you are smarter in is debatable, but it doesn't kill them. If it killed them then while I play video games while fried I would forget how to use my controller or not be able to pass a board on a logical based game.
> 
> Weed stimulates your brain. That is how a lot of people come up with designs or even chemicals. It allows you to think outside the box.


Well that is refreshing news!! school here I come! 

It really does that, I've come up with some brilliant ideas..just don't remember them later.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah. Never had that happen to me. My light never fail to come on nor does the timer fail to work. Its not digital or anything just one of those dials, but it seems to work for me. I wouldn't be able to grow without my timer. Well I would, but not during the times I have now.


im not realy on 12/12 yet i say i am but im still closer to 14/10 or 13/11 i slowly tapered down and recorded the times when the plants started preflower stretch so i can weed out the semi auto's that take after the KC45 even if they look like the haze ( thats what im after haze build KC45 light schedule )


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my leaves are perfect  really are .......... most the spots i have are either over feeding or led got too close ... that goes for the whole garden except the JDP's im having issues with them still
> the one that was 5 inches for 2 months is actually the best out of the 2 now


I know mine didn't like that I vegged her for like 2 months and stuck her in a corner and kept chopping off her leaves. LoL

I don't know how you have kept that jdp for so long. I would have tossed that a long time ago.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

well the reg KC45 i have going has issues but so did the first round so


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well that is refreshing news!! school here I come!
> 
> It really does that, I've come up with some brilliant ideas..just don't remember them later.


You must write it down or tell someone.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You must write it down or tell someone.


You should see all the notebooks I've got stored with just that. Random brilliant ideas..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm trying to decided if I'm going to continue to grow after my last plant harvest or if I'm gonna wait till we actually move. I've been doing real good with weed here lately. I can make a quarter last a week now. yay. I guess it will depend on the weight I get from each. But knowing me I'll probably throw my crosses in the tent in smaller containers on 12/12 fs and let it grow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You should see all the notebooks I've got stored with just that. Random brilliant ideas..


Then why haven't you made millions? Eh?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't feel like doing my ethics work tonight, so I'm not going to. haha
I'll only lose a total of 4 points for not doing it so not too worried about it.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Then why haven't you made millions? Eh?


Seems super glue and sticky notes were already invented..

seriously though, like I said, random stuff. I look at the notes now and wonder what the fuck does it all mean?  



SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't feel like doing my ethics work tonight, so I'm not going to. haha
> I'll only lose a total of 4 points for not doing it so not too worried about it.


damn stoner..


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mid


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Seems super glue and sticky notes were already invented..
> 
> seriously though, like I said, random stuff. I look at the notes now and wonder what the fuck does it all mean?
> 
> ...


Ahahaa,... You don't understand the high you? That is hilarious. LoL
I came up with an idea and you can steal it if you get funding. I don't want to invent it anymore.

Its a foot massager. Except it being something vibrates or has a ball that goes round and round I thought it would be cool to have a device that is in the shape of two hands and you would insert your feet and the thumbs would move up and down your foot.

Also thought it would be cool to have pulses in the fingertips sporadically on the top.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

Jdp


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> MidView attachment 3253604 View attachment 3253606


Its crazy how much they look alike. Well, when mine had decent leaves that is. Its more than likely going to have an earthy pine smell to it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Jdp


That's nuts. What would cause it to not grow like the others? Just bad genetics?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

air layer clone ^^^  7 gal branch ^^^  flash pic in the dark for color just part of the canopy7 gal top view


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ahahaa,... You don't understand the high you? That is hilarious. LoL
> I came up with an idea and you can steal it if you get funding. I don't want to invent it anymore.
> 
> Its a foot massager. Except it being something vibrates or has a ball that goes round and round I thought it would be cool to have a device that is in the shape of two hands and you would insert your feet and the thumbs would move up and down your foot.
> ...


That's pretty damn genius right there..I'll put it in my notebook 

What do you mean I don't understand the high? I'm not high right now so I may not be able to understand..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Tek, your quote from MLK reminds me of what I read not to long ago about Socrates when he was put on trial for his beliefs and then instead of escaping jail like many told him he should do he refused as he believed that by him living in Athens he agreed to the laws of the land and felt they were just since he did in fact choose to live there. He was later put to death. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's pretty damn genius right there..I'll put it in my notebook
> 
> What do you mean I don't understand the high? I'm not high right now so I may not be able to understand..lol


Just that you don't understand yourself when you are high when you are no longer high. 

You said it yourself. You cant decipher what in the hell you were leaning toward after writing it down while high, so in essence you don't understand your alter high ego. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

P.S.
I'm not high at all, hence the reason I'm still up. 

I'm watching the movie hall pass where he is about to take the smoker chick to the hotel and she sneezes and shits all over the wall. Its about to happen. I'm gonna trip out..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Holy snapping turtles. I just realized I haven't dusted my grinder for kief. Woot woot, here I come kiefer sutherland. LoL

Rosey should get that reference.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Tek, your quote from MLK reminds me of what I read not to long ago about Socrates when he was put on trial for his beliefs and then instead of escaping jail like many told him he should do he refused as he believed that by him living in Athens he agreed to the laws of the land and felt they were just since he did in fact choose to live there. He was later put to death. LoL


that quote is for the people that scream " racists " 


and i dont know what the deal with the JDP is ive transplanted a few times and tried different blends each time 
i dunno 


did you see the air layer clone ?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just that you don't understand yourself when you are high when you are no longer high.
> 
> You said it yourself. You cant decipher what in the hell you were leaning toward after writing it down while high, so in essence you don't understand your alter high ego. LoL


 ahhhh I see now..thanks for clearing that up 


SirGreenThumb said:


> P.S.
> I'm not high at all, hence the reason I'm still up.
> 
> I'm watching the movie hall pass where he is about to take the smoker chick to the hotel and she sneezes and shits all over the wall. Its about to happen. I'm gonna trip out..


okay that is just GROSS! ewwww....


SirGreenThumb said:


> Holy snapping turtles. I just realized I haven't dusted my grinder for kief. Woot woot, here I come kiefer sutherland. LoL
> 
> Rosey should get that reference.


Indeed...


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> P.S.
> I'm not high at all, hence the reason I'm still up.
> 
> I'm watching the movie hall pass where he is about to take the smoker chick to the hotel and she sneezes and shits all over the wall. Its about to happen. I'm gonna trip out..


ive been smoking on a male  its a blast >.> like literally shit is like beyond speedy
paranoid speedy  i was hiding under the coffee table for a minute >.< jk jk


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ive been smoking on a male  its a blast >.> like literally shit is like beyond speedy


Seriously? What do you smoke from it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> that quote is for the people that scream " racists "
> 
> 
> and i dont know what the deal with the JDP is ive transplanted a few times and tried different blends each time
> ...


No I didn't see that one. Which pic was it?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Seriously? What do you smoke from it?


the littl leaves by the flowers have trich's 
im gonna run the other 2 for BHO when they get the chop there isnt much but i bet i get a decent gram out of both of them .... well maybe not that much but im sure it will last a bit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Was it the 7 gal branch? 
If so you should take a better pic of the stalk where you connected it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

that one thats why i like air layering


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the littl leaves by the flowers have trich's
> im gonna run the other 2 for BHO when they get the chop there isnt much but i bet i get a decent gram out of both of them .... well maybe not that much but im sure it will last a bit


Learn something new everyday. I didn't realize it would even do anything to you. 

Yo dogg, this male is a sativa.. Shit is on fire.. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was it the 7 gal branch?
> If so you should take a better pic of the stalk where you connected it.


lol na thats just how the branches look on that plant its a beefy KC45 build and a bit slower growing , haze leaves


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Learn something new everyday. I didn't realize it would even do anything to you.
> 
> Yo dogg, this male is a sativa.. Shit is on fire.. LoL


ya they throw trichs like crazy on some just not a whole lot there but i couldnt see wasting it and thats how i pick my males usually is build and i smoke a quick dry bowl 
im going to use this method from now on unless somthing changes 
had a older chick tell me " just smoke a bowl if you get high and its a pretty male then use it "


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

just a side note ive never had indoor male experience 
outdoors you kinda plant it and walk away .... im enjoying the hands on that indoor allows


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya they throw trichs like crazy on some just not a whole lot there but i couldnt see wasting it and thats how i pick my males usually is build and i smoke a quick dry bowl
> im going to use this method from now on unless somthing changes
> had a older chick tell me " just smoke a bowl if you get high and its a pretty male then use it "


Oh not sure if you care or not, but covering a branch in a ziplock bag or something similar actually works pretty well. The sacks seem to be fattening up pretty quick. I expect to see pollen falling here pretty soon. I was afraid it was going to kill the branch. I wish I would have trimmed the leaves before putting it in the bag now, but too late to do that now. I don't want to un-staple it from the branch. 

Its not stapled to the branch, but around it to hold it into place.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Learn something new everyday. I didn't realize it would even do anything to you.
> 
> Yo dogg, this male is a sativa.. Shit is on fire.. LoL


I've heard of folks making butter with males. They say it's a lot less potent but still has enough to get you buzzing good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just a side note ive never had indoor male experience
> outdoors you kinda plant it and walk away .... im enjoying the hands on that indoor allows


If I were to ever to grow outdoors I'd be at my plants everyday. However, I seem to lack responsibility when it comes to tomato plants. LoL..

Its doing good, but I'm not sure its going to fruit before we get our first real cold snap. Its already started to drop in temps which is odd cause it usually doesn't start until October.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh not sure if you care or not, but covering a branch in a ziplock bag or something similar actually works pretty well. The sacks seem to be fattening up pretty quick. I expect to see pollen falling here pretty soon. I was afraid it was going to kill the branch. I wish I would have trimmed the leaves before putting it in the bag now, but too late to do that now. I don't want to un-staple it from the branch.
> 
> Its not stapled to the branch, but around it to hold it into place.


cool glad to hear ..... im waiting till mine start to pop then chopping most of the plant and hanging it after taking the larger fans off ( im doing this very slowly over white paper to collect what falls off during trim then hanging dry over white paper )


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2014)

ya we had some very low 60's here and im way south of you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

So here is what I collected from my grinder


Here are some seeds that I got from some pretty decent bud


^^ That be the weed.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya we had some very low 60's here and im way south of you


It's been raining like hell for the last four days here...we needed it but damn, if it don't suck!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So here is what I collected from my grinder
> View attachment 3253641
> 
> Here are some seeds that I got from some pretty decent bud
> ...


I was gonna ask if you had any new pics with your badass new camera for us. Very nice 

That kief looks great...now I wanna check my grinders!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> It's been raining like hell for the last four days here...we needed it but damn, if it don't suck!


I love the rain and the cold. Just didn't expect to be getting cold already. I wouldn't have set the tomato plant outside if I knew it was going to happen. Give me a sec and I'll take a pic of the tomato plant outside.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I was gonna ask if you had any new pics with your badass new camera for us. Very nice
> 
> That kief looks great...now I wanna check my grinders!


Didn't use any new lens on those pics. LoL

The lens work good, just have to be in the right light. It makes what I have more clear, but not by much. I need to invest in another camera that has actual attachable lens instead of trying to create one out of nothing or use a camera that wasn't designed for it. 

Edit: If you have a stiff paint brush it works wonders with getting the kief out of the threads.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

So it looks like my tomato plant isn't minding the colder weather to much and seems to be starting on making them maters. 
I have one of those sun shields under the plant so it can get some reflection while the sun is directly on it.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I love the rain and the cold. Just didn't expect to be getting cold already. I wouldn't have set the tomato plant outside if I knew it was going to happen. Give me a sec and I'll take a pic of the tomato plant outside.


I don't mind it getting cooler, it's been so freakin hot here the last few weeks it will be a huge relief. I heard it was getting chilly up your way, hopefully your mater plant is ok 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Didn't use any new lens on those pics. LoL
> 
> The lens work good, just have to be in the right light. It makes what I have more clear, but not by much. I need to invest in another camera that has actual attachable lens instead of trying to create one out of nothing or use a camera that wasn't designed for it.
> 
> Edit: If you have a stiff paint brush it works wonders with getting the kief out of the threads.


I know your moon shots were fabulous. I'm trying to remember if that was your old or new lens..? well you feel free to donate the old cam to me if you want  lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Kiefer Sutherland is about to make some racket. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I don't mind it getting cooler, it's been so freakin hot here the last few weeks it will be a huge relief. I heard it was getting chilly up your way, hopefully your mater plant is ok
> I know your moon shots were fabulous. I'm trying to remember if that was your old or new lens..? well you feel free to donate the old cam to me if you want  lmao


That was with the standard lens as well. 

I only really use it for some macro pics that I'm having trouble getting with the regular glass. I have some other lens that are just made for changing the temperature on the photos. I used them a couple times with the purple monkey to bring out the purp my camera wasn't picking up by itself.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That was with the standard lens as well.
> 
> I only really use it for some macro pics that I'm having trouble getting with the regular glass. I have some other lens that are just made for changing the temperature on the photos. I used them a couple times with the purple monkey to bring out the purp my camera wasn't picking up by itself.


Ah okay. I was thinking it was the old one..



SirGreenThumb said:


> Kiefer Sutherland is about to make some racket. LoL
> View attachment 3253655


now THAT is a badass piece


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty nice right now


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm feeling pretty nice right now


This is the first night in about a week that I've actually been stone cold sober. Needed a break


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Last week when I went to my advanced networking class instead of doing actual school work me and one other guy was nominated to re-image the machines inside the classroom. Apparently my teacher only trusted me and the other guy to do the work. LoL

I needed network admin password to complete the image and he took me to a corner and whispered it to me. 

My teacher is awesome and he only teaches what you can actually use in the field. I love when a teacher has actual real world experience and doesn't teach from a book.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> This is the first night in about a week that I've actually been stone cold sober. Needed a break


Not me. I've been sober quite a bit. When I do get weed I have been able to make it last thanks to that vape that is just a pipe at this point.
I can now make a quarter of reg last a week and an ounce last almost 4. I may be getting a zip tomorrow. I hope I get a zip tomorrow and then I will be golden until I harvest hercules.

My nephew gets a free 7 grams of hercules when she is done and has had a 2 week cure. He wouldn't appreciate any more than that and it will blow his eyeballs out anyway.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I think after I get high I have a tendency to type in ellipsis. LoL oh well.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Last week when I went to my advanced networking class instead of doing actual school work me and one other guy was nominated to re-image the machines inside the classroom. Apparently my teacher only trusted me and the other guy to do the work. LoL
> 
> I needed network admin password to complete the image and he took me to a corner and whispered it to me.
> 
> My teacher is awesome and he only teaches what you can actually use in the field. I love when a teacher has actual real world experience and doesn't teach from a book.


I know, right? I think I told you about my professor back at Devry..she had me teaching the computer class because she had no clue. Got me tons of respect from my classmates but put a bad taste in my mouth about the people they hire to lecture college classes. Pretty pathetic...


SirGreenThumb said:


> Not me. I've been sober quite a bit. When I do get weed I have been able to make it last thanks to that vape that is just a pipe at this point.
> I can now make a quarter of reg last a week and an ounce last almost 4. I may be getting a zip tomorrow. I hope I get a zip tomorrow and then I will be golden until I harvest hercules.
> 
> My nephew gets a free 7 grams of hercules when she is done and has had a 2 week cure. He wouldn't appreciate any more than that and it will blow his eyeballs out anyway.


I left my damn vape charger at my daughter's house a couple weeks ago. The vapes do make it last so much longer! that's another reason I'm taking a break, I'm about to run out because my stinkin cousin hasn't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

So the kief I smoked isn't going to put me to sleep, it is making my mind race. I cant wait to have my sativa super haze done. I'm gonna be so productive. Its going to be nice.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So the kief I smoked isn't going to put me to sleep, it is making my mind race. I cant wait to have my sativa super haze done. I'm gonna be so productive. Its going to be nice.


Lucky you


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think after I get high I have a tendency to type in ellipsis. LoL oh well.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I know, right? I think I told you about my professor back at Devry..she had me teaching the computer class because she had no clue. Got me tons of respect from my classmates but put a bad taste in my mouth about the people they hire to lecture college classes. Pretty pathetic...
> 
> I left my damn vape charger at my daughter's house a couple weeks ago. The vapes do make it last so much longer! that's another reason I'm taking a break, I'm about to run out because my stinkin cousin hasn't gotten back to me yet.


Hell yea. It seems like every math teacher is that way. Don't question them or make them think, you will pay in the end for it. Every math teacher I have ever had hates me cause I always questioned their methods and made them attempt to explain why we need all this shit. Not one could do it. 

This advanced class is being used as my capstone course so it is supposed to be a cover of everything we have already learned. I've just been setting up another virtual machine with server 08' and windows 7 to talk to each other and just adding things as I go. Mainly security though since its what I love to do. 

But yea, even the battery on my vape last a good bit and it only holds .1, so that rocks. Its just a pain in the ass to get it to burn now. LoL. It does it, just not as well as it used to.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Lucky you


Not yet. But soon, very soon. I'll have a nice chrismas that is for sure. LoL


roseypeach said:


>


I love his music. I know every song on that album. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Ew, what is that smell?
It smells like bigfoots di--ck.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hell yea. It seems like every math teacher is that way. Don't question them or make them think, you will pay in the end for it. Every math teacher I have ever had hates me cause I always questioned their methods and made them attempt to explain why we need all this shit. Not one could do it.
> 
> This advanced class is being used as my capstone course so it is supposed to be a cover of everything we have already learned. I've just been setting up another virtual machine with server 08' and windows 7 to talk to each other and just adding things as I go. Mainly security though since its what I love to do.
> 
> But yea, even the battery on my vape last a good bit and it only holds .1, so that rocks. Its just a pain in the ass to get it to burn now. LoL. It does it, just not as well as it used to.


You're just an insufferable smartass is why  J/K bro..naw not really...LMAO!  

you've probably done wore that poor vape out, ya damn stoner! I sure have missed giving you hell bro.. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Not yet. But soon, very soon. I'll have a nice chrismas that is for sure. LoL
> I love his music. I know every song on that album. haha


I don't know any of them..just the one  LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ew, what is that smell?
> It smells like bigfoots di--ck.


wtf...

I'd much rather smell


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You're just an insufferable smartass is why  J/K bro..naw not really...LMAO!
> 
> you've probably done wore that poor vape out, ya damn stoner! I sure have missed giving you hell bro..
> I don't know any of them..just the one  LOL


I am, I really am. I cant help it, it just happens. LoL
Check this one out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> wtf...
> 
> I'd much rather smell


Quote from anchorman. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Quote from anchorman. LoL


Never seen it. Now I have to watch it..lol

Listening to that one now..I like it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Never seen it. Now I have to watch it..lol
> 
> Listening to that one now..I like it


That song is hilarious and the stereotypes make it ok cause hes black. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Another good. I know every single word. LoL





This song describes me pretty well. haha


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That song is hilarious and the stereotypes make it ok cause hes black. LoL


"she whooped out a dick and it was bigger than mine"


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Another good. I know every single word. LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm envisioning KS singing this song now..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

I just realized he has another album. I got to get that shit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm envisioning KS singing this song now..


Bahahaa. Nice vision. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Bahahaa. Nice vision. LoL


I figured you'd like that. Lmao..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I figured you'd like that. Lmao..


Is it bad I seen the Top Gun version of him doing it? LoL
That would be more accurate if I had to choose.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Is it bad I seen the Top Gun version of him doing it? LoL
> That would be more accurate if I had to choose.


Seriously? I've not seen it..LOL

more accurate..how? this must be one of those times I should be stoned so I could understand..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Well that's not going to work, I cant get any sources to download it. Guess it would help if there were more than 3.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well that's not going to work, I cant get any sources to download it. Guess it would help if there were more than 3.


What you using to d/l? I've got this new program, Ares, works pretty damn good. Pulls torrents too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Seriously? I've not seen it..LOL
> 
> more accurate..how? this must be one of those times I should be stoned so I could understand..


HAHAHa. Guess you were paying attention. He didn't play in top gun. 
More like the lost boys. 
The look.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What you using to d/l? I've got this new program, Ares, works pretty damn good. Pulls torrents too.


Vuze. I have it setup how I like it. If I don't find it on piratebay, I usually don't download torrents.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> HAHAHa. Guess you were paying attention. He didn't play in top gun.
> More like the lost boys.
> The look.


that's right, that was Val Kilmer. I loved Top Gun, one of my all time faves 

Smartass..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that's right, that was Val Kilmer. I loved Top Gun, one of my all time faves
> 
> Smartass..


Got to admit though, they look similar and it was easy to use. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Vuze. I have it setup how I like it. If I don't find it on piratebay, I usually don't download torrents.


What are you using for VPN now? I've been muddling through tons of those services but haven't really found one I'm sure of yet. Don't want to spend more than a few dollars a month on it, I don't need all the extra BS they try to push on you.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Got to admit though, they look similar and it was easy to use. LoL


You know what I think? I think you're just stoned and got mixed up your damn self..lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What are you using for VPN now? I've been muddling through tons of those services but haven't really found one I'm sure of yet. Don't want to spend more than a few dollars a month on it, I don't need all the extra BS they try to push on you.


I use a virtual machine. Vmware, I have the full version with different platforms installed. I have win xp and 7, server 08 and ubuntu desktop. I usually use my 7 with vuze installed with a massive list of blocked ips.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You know what I think? I think you're just stoned and got mixed up your damn self..lmao


I'm only somewhat stoned now and I knew before. There would be no way for me to forget since top gun is my favorite movie of all time. So


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Its pepper time!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I use a virtual machine. Vmware, I have the full version with different platforms installed. I have win xp and 7, server 08 and ubuntu desktop. I usually use my 7 with vuze installed with a massive list of blocked ips.


Damn dude..you and that techie brain of yours. I wish I had stayed in the field. Any that you think I could trust or no? I was told by someone around here to do the bitcoins and shit but fuck..that stuff is way too complicated and I just don't like the idea of sending someone I've never met before money and trusting them to do the right thing. Hell I can't even give my kin money without worrying..lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm only somewhat stoned now and I knew before. There would be no way for me to forget since top gun is my favorite movie of all time. So


It is a great movie! tell me..did you tear up when ol Goose died? I cried like a baby..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its pepper time!
> View attachment 3253691


I used to love eating those things with my pizza. Da bomb!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn dude..you and that techie brain of yours. I wish I had stayed in the field. Any that you think I could trust or no? I was told by someone around here to do the bitcoins and shit but fuck..that stuff is way too complicated and I just don't like the idea of sending someone I've never met before money and trusting them to do the right thing. Hell I can't even give my kin money without worrying..lol
> It is a great movie! tell me..did you tear up when ol Goose died? I cried like a baby..lol


I think you should find free programs to use and do some research and reading to find out what would be a good thing for you to use. If you want to know how to use bitcoins there is a tutorial I wrote a long time ago on this site. I don't use that stuff anymore, not worth it to me.
I was young when I first seen that movie so no. Now I expect it. I watched it today and like 2 days ago as well. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I used to love eating those things with my pizza. Da bomb!!


They are better out of the jar. I just opened this one. I have like 3 more. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh this is relevant. 
I may be joining the National Guard when I graduate.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think you should find free programs to use and do some research and reading to find out what would be a good thing for you to use. If you want to know how to use bitcoins there is a tutorial I wrote a long time ago on this site. I don't use that stuff anymore, not worth it to me.
> I was young when I first seen that movie so no. Now I expect it. I watched it today and like 2 days ago as well. LoL


Dude..I have. I've searched a lot and the only free ones I found, I'm not sure if I trust or not. I really don't want to use the bitcoins, seems to risky to me to be worth all that damn trouble. How young? Oh yeah..I forget your just a young'en..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They are better out of the jar. I just opened this one. I have like 3 more. haha


yes, I like them without the glass around them as well.
Smartass..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh this is relevant.
> I may be joining the National Guard when I graduate.


Wow bro..what made you want to do that? curious...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dude..I have. I've searched a lot and the only free ones I found, I'm not sure if I trust or not. I really don't want to use the bitcoins, seems to risky to me to be worth all that damn trouble. How young? Oh yeah..I forget your just a young'en..lol


By free I mean, find a program you like and find it in a torrent and run the program that way. I would never tell you to buy anything that you can easily obtain for free using the web.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> By free I mean, find a program you like and find it in a torrent and run the program that way. I would never tell you to buy anything that you can easily obtain for free using the web.


Ok now I feel like a


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> yes, I like them without the glass around them as well.
> Smartass..
> Wow bro..what made you want to do that? curious...


Well, there are a lot of things actually.

I knew I talked about it a lot to my fiancee about joining the military, but I didn't realize how much until the other day. I bring it up quite a bit, mainly because I've wanted to join the military for a while since I was young. I feel like I was bred for it and the way I'm built tells me I was bred to do something like it. 

But after thinking about it, I could use it to pay off the rest of my student loans. Military people get first pick on top government jobs ( was thinking long term like CIA) I would get to work in my field once I came back from basic and my job would be a computer tech or I would work in intelligence. 

I can ace the asvab and I'm already in decent shape so basic wouldn't be shit, except me missing my fiancee. 

I'm sure there is more I'm missing, but that stuff would more than likely not happen cause my fiancee would kill me if I went into combat. LoL

But that is the gist of it. 
Pays off student loans
Pick of jobs
Better pay
Get to fulfill a dream I've had for a long long time
Good insurance for my family 
etc....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

This would have been me if I lived in that time











^^ That one is crazy right? LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, there are a lot of things actually.
> 
> I knew I talked about it a lot to my fiancee about joining the military, but I didn't realize how much until the other day. I bring it up quite a bit, mainly because I've wanted to join the military for a while since I was young. I feel like I was bred for it and the way I'm built tells me I was bred to do something like it.
> 
> ...


Wow bro..I can understand every bit of that. Would you have to do combat? that would suck and I totally understand why she'd not want you to do that.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This would have been me if I lived in that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha

yeah it is!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow bro..I can understand every bit of that. Would you have to do combat? that would suck and I totally understand why she'd not want you to do that.


Well its possible. Its always possible when joining up. It would be more likely to go into combat if this ISIS thing doesn't work out before hand. Which I'll probably wait till afterwards if it is still going on. 

I wouldn't mind it and if I went and knew I was going to go I would enroll in sniper school and I'm sure I would probably get offered anyway.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha
> 
> yeah it is!!!!


The profile pic is the opposite, but imagine if I had long hair. LoL..

I should grow my hair out like that. haha.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well its possible. Its always possible when joining up. It would be more likely to go into combat if this ISIS thing doesn't work out before hand. Which I'll probably wait till afterwards if it is still going on.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it and if I went and knew I was going to go I would enroll in sniper school and I'm sure I would probably get offered anyway.


I don't blame you one bit for waiting..you're just a multi-talented guy now ain't you?  Haha


SirGreenThumb said:


> The profile pic is the opposite, but imagine if I had long hair. LoL..
> 
> I should grow my hair out like that. haha.


Totally..your fiance should love it 

but only if it wasn't longer than hers I imagine


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I don't blame you one bit for waiting..you're just a multi-talented guy now ain't you?  Haha
> 
> Totally..your fiance should love it
> 
> but only if it wasn't longer than hers I imagine


You know, I'm actually not sure how she feels about Brad Pitt. Gonna have to ask her. I doubt she would enjoy my hair that long. LoL

It wouldn't be longer than hers, but I still don't think she would like it. She likes me to have short hair even shaved from time to time. I think that may have to do with David Beckham(sp)


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You know, I'm actually not sure how she feels about Brad Pitt. Gonna have to ask her. I doubt she would enjoy my hair that long. LoL
> 
> It wouldn't be longer than hers, but I still don't think she would like it. She likes me to have short hair even shaved from time to time. I think that may have to do with David Beckham(sp)


Ok well any woman that doesn't think Brad Pitt is hot, I'm a little concerned about..

That's right..yeah, stay short. Go bald. Bald is sexy on some. For sure on my sweetie


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ok well any woman that doesn't think Brad Pitt is hot, I'm a little concerned about..
> 
> That's right..yeah, stay short. Go bald. Bald is sexy on some. For sure on my sweetie


Yea, I would probably never grow it out like that. To much work to take care of. 

You would kind of think she would considering I look like the dude. LoL.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh, if I joined the NG, I would enter in as an E3 due to my degree and that would also mean once I made it through basic I should be considered to have 3 years in the field. 

Why not use it to my advantage?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I would probably never grow it out like that. To much work to take care of.
> 
> You would kind of think she would considering I look like the dude. LoL.


Trust me when I say, long hair is a pain to take care of. Mine was down to my butt, had to chop off ten inches and it was still a pain in my ass to take care of. I'm just past shoulder length now, MUCH better, still a pain...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh, if I joined the NG, I would enter in as an E3 due to my degree and that would also mean once I made it through basic I should be considered to have 3 years in the field.
> 
> Why not use it to my advantage?


Hell, you should bro. Totally


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hell, you should bro. Totally


We shall see.

My fiancees concern after we talked about it was; How are you going to make it without weed? 
LoL
I told her its not a need I use it medically and she was like I know, how are you going to sleep and I told her I would probably be too tired not to.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We shall see.
> 
> My fiancees concern after we talked about it was; How are you going to make it without weed?
> LoL
> I told her its not a need I use it medically and she was like I know, how are you going to sleep and I told her I would probably be too tired not to.


No weed..dammit man. Yeah, they'll keep your ass plenty busy training, you'll be out before your head hits the pillow most likely


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Watching lone survivor.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Watching lone survivor.


Phone's gonna ring soon. Guess I better go and put this chili up after I have another small bowl. Stomach's growling again.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Phone's gonna ring soon. Guess I better go and put this chili up after I have another small bowl. Stomach's growling again.


I probably should have taken a sleeping pill, but oh well. Fiancee gets up in another 30 min or so.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I probably should have taken a sleeping pill, but oh well. Fiancee gets up in another 30 min or so.


Definitely too late to take one now. How often do you sleep nowadays? I'm sleeping better, seems like all I have to do is lay down and I'm out.
Things have finally quieted down for me and I'm a pretty happy chick. There's someone to thank for the last part


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Definitely too late to take one now. How often do you sleep nowadays? I'm sleeping better, seems like all I have to do is lay down and I'm out.
> Things have finally quieted down for me and I'm a pretty happy chick. There's someone to thank for the last part


Well, I've had weed up until today, so I've been sleeping most nights. Hopefully I can re up tomorrow and I'll be good. But I go back to class tomorrow as well so back to being hella busy.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, I've had weed up until today, so I've been sleeping most nights. Hopefully I can re up tomorrow and I'll be good. But I go back to class tomorrow as well so back to being hella busy.


Just remember to get your zzz's bro. The mind needs rest just like the body


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 15, 2014)

i want to stick this dude on my upper thigh  
like high contrast black and grey portrait


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 15, 2014)

make it look like its trying to my junk  i meant eat my brain >.<


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3253715
> i want to stick this dude on my upper thigh
> like high contrast black and grey portrait


I could do it. I started a phoenix on my calf bur never finished it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> make it look like its trying to my junk  i meant eat my brain >.<


Not that part though. Don't think you could pay me enough. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 15, 2014)

i meant eat my junk 
lol im half roasted and forgetting to put whole words in sentences >.< 

im doing that one and a little girl zombie both portraits tryin to get me a chair in a shop and get some one to pay for my licenses


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay guys, well this convo has turned a little creepy..lmao

talking to my honey, see ya'll later


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Okay guys, well this convo has turned a little creepy..lmao
> 
> talking to my honey, see ya'll later


well i laid it out for size and what ever and i was at home so i was naked and it just dawned on me ......... 
kinda looked like when they put a carrot on a string to get the mule to walk in the cartoons >.< 
teezing a zombie with a hot dog i dunno ......... maybe im just weird


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> well i laid it out for size and what ever and i was at home so i was naked and it just dawned on me .........
> kinda looked like when they put a carrot on a string to get the mule to walk in the cartoons >.<
> teezing a zombie with a hot dog i dunno ......... maybe im just weird


LoL. Cock eating zombies. 
Sperrrrmmmmm.... sppeeerrrmrmmmm.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> well i laid it out for size and what ever and i was at home so i was naked and it just dawned on me .........
> kinda looked like when they put a carrot on a string to get the mule to walk in the cartoons >.<
> teezing a zombie with a hot dog i dunno ......... maybe im just weird


your a mess bro


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL. Cock eating zombies.
> Sperrrrmmmmm.... sppeeerrrmrmmmm.


Ok, so on that note..I'M OUT..



you's guys are nuts!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

haha.
Later rosey.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha.
> Later rosey.


Later bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

Waiting around for my contact to hit me up about some bud. His first message to me was; All I have is loud, gonna make some calls and then hit you up. 

We'll see.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, that fell through.
Dude was going to attempt to charge me 300 for an ounce of what I got the last time for 100.  
Um, no. 

But I may be getting it from another source through my aunt. LoL.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, that fell through.
> Dude was going to attempt to charge me 300 for an ounce of what I got the last time for 100.
> Um, no.
> 
> But I may be getting it from another source through my aunt. LoL.


Keepin it in the family 

Still haven't heard out of my cousin. I have one bowl left, saving it to smoke with my sis, Deelady. She hasn't smoked in four months


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow what a day  I think I'm going to watch a movie then hit the hay.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 15, 2014)

Didn't pan out. She said that he said that the guy didn't contact him and he couldn't get a hold of him either.

I'm about sick of dealing with ignorant ass people. If you can get it, then get it. If you cant, don't say you can. Wtf is wrong with people?

Anyways, I just taught myself how to do set theories, venn diagrams and probabilities in under an hour and passed my quiz with a 96%.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Didn't pan out. She said that he said that the guy didn't contact him and he couldn't get a hold of him either.
> 
> I'm about sick of dealing with ignorant ass people. If you can get it, then get it. If you cant, don't say you can. Wtf is wrong with people?
> 
> Anyways, I just taught myself how to do set theories, venn diagrams and probabilities in under an hour and passed my quiz with a 96%.


Sorry bro, if it makes ya feel any better I'll be out with you 

People are idiots..from now on I'm getting from my daughter, when I get to see her, which is hardly ever. 

Congrats on your quiz bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry bro, if it makes ya feel any better I'll be out with you
> 
> People are idiots..from now on I'm getting from my daughter, when I get to see her, which is hardly ever.
> 
> Congrats on your quiz bro


Thanks Rosey. 
I got some weed today and its ugly looking. LoL Oh well, it gives me a nice buzz. Guess its a good thing I haven't been able to smoke any of my own stuff cause this probably wouldn't get me high otherwise. 

I'm about to lay out a major photo bomb and most of the pics are with different lens that I have. Some are with 11x magnification and some with 15x and some with the regular glass. The extreme closeups are with 15x. Not the best at taking these type of pics yet, but getting there I think.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

These are not going to be in any specific order, but I'll do my best to label them. 
Most are of the purple monkey since access is a lot easier than the others and I'm not going to take a 3 ft plant out of my tent. LoL

Purple monkey main stalk two buds that will more than likely grow into the cola. 


Top cola of PM  

Macro of super haze  

A lower bud that doesn't get much light. I thought it looked pretty cool with the very long pistils and purple. (PM) 

Full shot of PM. Well, mostly full shot.  

Cant really get a better pic of this since its inside a bag, but here is super haze growing pollen sacks. 

PM 

Dirt weed! LoL  {Sativa based}


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

I finally figured out what the PM smells like. It smells like chrome cologne. It smells very nice, especially since I wear chrome. 

This plant is going to live on as a cross, but I hope it keeps most of the PM traits cause I like em. Even if I have to let one branch grow and grow it will produce seeds for me. (FACT!) Stay tuned for that one cause that is going to be my next run. I'm gonna run at least 8 in the smaller containers and it will be more dense since the light will be lower. LoL

If anyone is really wondering why I like this plant so much, its cause I've always wanted a GDP and was never able to get one from my seed bank and it hasn't disappointed me. I feel bad for all the ppl who grew this out and it spit out bananas. Even if mine does, it wont much matter since its going to be stabilized. Yay for me.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I finally figured out what the PM smells like. It smells like chrome cologne. It smells very nice, especially since I wear chrome.
> 
> This plant is going to live on as a cross, but I hope it keeps most of the PM traits cause I like em. Even if I have to let one branch grow and grow it will produce seeds for me. (FACT!) Stay tuned for that one cause that is going to be my next run. I'm gonna run at least 8 in the smaller containers and it will be more dense since the light will be lower. LoL
> 
> If anyone is really wondering why I like this plant so much, its cause I've always wanted a GDP and was never able to get one from my seed bank and it hasn't disappointed me. I feel bad for all the ppl who grew this out and it spit out bananas. Even if mine does, it wont much matter since its going to be stabilized. Yay for me.


I'm so glad you had good luck with it, you know I'm looking forward to seeing how she crosses out. Fabulous pictures bro, the trichs are really popping in them  Going for my walk now, a bit late I know and I hate doing it close to dark. I'll be back in a bit, rock on


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 16, 2014)

I is BACK!!! talk about a fast walk. Was there and back within 35 minutes. I love being in shape!!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 19, 2014)

Okay three days is enuff sleep. Wake up!! lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Okay three days is enuff sleep. Wake up!! lol


Not asleep. Been busy with work, school and being sick. 
My fiancee thought it would be a good idea to bring a virus home from the post office. I feel like otter shit and cant breathe and it sucks. Smoking weed doesn't help at all.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not asleep. Been busy with work, school and being sick.
> My fiancee thought it would be a good idea to bring a virus home from the post office. I feel like otter shit and cant breathe and it sucks. Smoking weed doesn't help at all.


Sorry your feeling bad bro..that truly sucks. Have had a stomach ache all day myself. Was feeling better but its back again. AND I'm out except for what I'm holding for Deelady. Ugh. Hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry your feeling bad bro..that truly sucks. Have had a stomach ache all day myself. Was feeling better but its back again. AND I'm out except for what I'm holding for Deelady. Ugh. Hope you feel better soon hun.


Thanks you too. 
I've been staying away from my fiancee the past few days while I'm trying to recover. I wont even sleep in the bed with her. Don't want this thing passing back and forth. Making some theraflu. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks you too.
> I've been staying away from my fiancee the past few days while I'm trying to recover. I wont even sleep in the bed with her. Don't want this thing passing back and forth. Making some theraflu. Hopefully this will help.


Thanks  Can't blame you for that. Hope the Theraflu works hun, sucks being sick


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks  Can't blame you for that. Hope the Theraflu works hun, sucks being sick


I just got done making it and it tastes pretty good this time. While I was boiling the water I threw a black tea bag in there and put 2 tbls of sugar in with it as well and it taste like hot tea with lemon.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just got done making it and it tastes pretty good this time. While I was boiling the water I threw a black tea bag in there and put 2 tbls of sugar in with it as well and it taste like hot tea with lemon.


Hahaha!!! very clever trick! that is some straight up nasty tasting stuff.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha!!! very clever trick! that is some straight up nasty tasting stuff.


Hell yeah it is. They discontinued the one I actually liked all I would add would be honey. But the apple and cinnamon was pretty good tasting to me and it was like double the meds in it and didn't taste bad. I think the lemon that they put in them is what makes them taste awful. I hate lemon. 

Doesn't honey work the same way as lemon? Not sure, but it sure tastes better. 

But yea, I love me some black tea. It tastes wonderful, so I just thought, hmmm, maybe it will go good and it did. Yay. I can actually breathe a little right now since I've had the steam under my face. =)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

Never mind on the yay, my face is now leaking. gah


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hell yeah it is. They discontinued the one I actually liked all I would add would be honey. But the apple and cinnamon was pretty good tasting to me and it was like double the meds in it and didn't taste bad. I think the lemon that they put in them is what makes them taste awful. I hate lemon.
> 
> Doesn't honey work the same way as lemon? Not sure, but it sure tastes better.
> 
> But yea, I love me some black tea. It tastes wonderful, so I just thought, hmmm, maybe it will go good and it did. Yay. I can actually breathe a little right now since I've had the steam under my face. =)


Apple and cinnamon? wow, I must have missed that one. Never knew they made that kind..lol Lemon is okay but I don't really like it so much in my tea now that I'm older, guess my taste buds changed. 

Honey working like lemon? how do you mean? honey instead of sugar works but it does have antibiotic properties also. That could be more beneficial than plain table sugar. Got a humidifier? plug that sucker up and pump some moisture in the room. Should help a bunch


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Never mind on the yay, my face is now leaking. gah


LOL

well at least you're not as stuffy? mental image of KS with a leaking face now..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Apple and cinnamon? wow, I must have missed that one. Never knew they made that kind..lol Lemon is okay but I don't really like it so much in my tea now that I'm older, guess my taste buds changed.
> 
> Honey working like lemon? how do you mean? honey instead of sugar works but it does have antibiotic properties also. That could be more beneficial than plain table sugar. Got a humidifier? plug that sucker up and pump some moisture in the room. Should help a bunch


Not sure, just thought honey had some medical value while being sick. Idk. I cant think straight right now, nor the past 2 days. Class was hell. LoL

But I have my humidifier right beside me and it hasn't helped at all. Still just steaming away or misting or whatever.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

This just sucks cause I don't have time to be sick. LoL. 

But seriously, I hardly ever get sick and didn't think I would catch what my fiancee had and I think I got it worse than she did. She's better already, but not me. Think hers lasted 4 days and if that is the case then I have 1 more day left. I should go to sleep soon, maybe that will help.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not sure, just thought honey had some medical value while being sick. Idk. I cant think straight right now, nor the past 2 days. Class was hell. LoL
> 
> But I have my humidifier right beside me and it hasn't helped at all. Still just steaming away or misting or whatever.


Well it does being the fact that is is a natural antibacterial/antifungal/antibiotic. Good for the guts, electrolytes and keeping wounds bacteria free according to this website..http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3609166/

On the stuffiness I got one word for ya. SUDAFED (behind the counter)


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This just sucks cause I don't have time to be sick. LoL.
> 
> But seriously, I hardly ever get sick and didn't think I would catch what my fiancee had and I think I got it worse than she did. She's better already, but not me. Think hers lasted 4 days and if that is the case then I have 1 more day left. I should go to sleep soon, maybe that will help.


Most definitely, sleep is the body's time to heal itself. Hopefully you're right and it's only a day away from being gone. Good vibes coming at ya bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well it does being the fact that is is a natural antibacterial/antifungal/antibiotic. Good for the guts, electrolytes and keeping wounds bacteria free according to this website..http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3609166/
> 
> On the stuffiness I got one word for ya. SUDAFED (behind the counter)


Yea, I should have went and asked the pharmacy for some that was back there. Didn't feel like dealing with it though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Most definitely, sleep is the body's time to heal itself. Hopefully you're right and it's only a day away from being gone. Good vibes coming at ya bro


Thanks. 
I think I'm gonna just drink the rest of this theraflu and then hit the hay.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks.
> I think I'm gonna just drink the rest of this theraflu and then hit the hay.


YW  Hope you feel better soon hun, sweet dreams, catch ya on the flipside.

get that Sudafed tomorrow, Dr Rosey's orders


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> YW  Hope you feel better soon hun, sweet dreams, catch ya on the flipside.
> 
> get that Sudafed tomorrow, Dr Rosey's orders


Will do. Night.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Will do. Night.


G'nite bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

Cant stay long, about to go to michaels for some containers for my pollen. 

Was wanting to ask how long does anyone think that I should let these sacks continue to grow? The one that I see are pretty mature and haven't opened yet. I'll flick the bag to make sure and nothing falls so still good on them opening on both plants.

Here are the super haze pollen sacks and the two branches I'm going to pollinate. One is super haze bud and one is purple monkey


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cant stay long, about to go to michaels for some containers for my pollen.
> 
> Was wanting to ask how long does anyone think that I should let these sacks continue to grow? The one that I see are pretty mature and haven't opened yet. I'll flick the bag to make sure and nothing falls so still good on them opening on both plants.
> 
> ...


Haven't gotten that far in my studies but I will find out for you


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

When the calyxes start to split (3-6 weeks out from pollination) 

Holla


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Rosey, but that isn't what I was talking about. 
I was referring to when to cut off the branch that I converted to harvest the pollen. I know how long it takes to produce seeds, not to mention you can see it happening. Sort of a beautiful thing actually. I like watching them develop. I think my last seeds were viable, but I didn't dry them long enough or properly. But then again, no seeds should be able to break between my fingers.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

just pinch the stem and point it down and put a brown paper bag over it 
i just read a huge article on breeding techniques and just happen to see this


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks Rosey, but that isn't what I was talking about.
> I was referring to when to cut off the branch that I converted to harvest the pollen. I know how long it takes to produce seeds, not to mention you can see it happening. Sort of a beautiful thing actually. I like watching them develop. I think my last seeds were viable, but I didn't dry them long enough or properly. But then again, no seeds should be able to break between my fingers.


stop squeezing them >.> the ones you got from me squished easy but i have all of the same beans growing


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

half my room is bird seed the other half is just now flipping .....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stop squeezing them >.> the ones you got from me squished easy but i have all of the same beans growing


Can't help it. I want to make sure they are good and that was the way I always went about it. LoL

How long you think I should let them pollen sacks swell before chopping them off the plant?

I was thinking when I first see one open, what you think?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just pinch the stem and point it down and put a brown paper bag over it
> i just read a huge article on breeding techniques and just happen to see this


I didn't even see this post. LoL

The branch is fine in the bag I have it in, no pollen will escape. I'm just waiting for the right time to cut the branch and dry it out and put it in these containers I got from the art store.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

brown paper bag and just leave it there when it looks like powdered sugar in the bottom of the bag then chop it


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

youll get more viable pollen if you let them pop and its easier to dry


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not home, partying with my new friends tonight 

Plastic is okay but paper is better to lower the risk of powdery mildew, that's from memory when I skimmed my textbook earlier. Promise tomorrow I will consult it and see if there is anything more.

Have a great night guys. Sgt sure hope you're feeling better bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=683


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

I should clarify that I have the bag where its not creating a humidity chamber. There is no condensation and I made sure I wasn't going to have that problem while they were developing. I watched for any signs of humidity in there and there hasn't been any. Its also slightly vented, but not so much where pollen can escape.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=683


Thanks. 
I'm reading through it now. I'm good with my bag, just gonna wait till your advice till they start to open and then take it. Don't know how much you've read on there, but I'm not going to be pollinating 20 branches. LoL Probably 2 each if they take, but when they get their pollen they will be at their peak as read in the article.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks.
> I'm reading through it now. I'm good with my bag, just gonna wait till your advice till they start to open and then take it. Don't know how much you've read on there, but I'm not going to be pollinating 20 branches. LoL Probably 2 each if they take, but when they get their pollen they will be at their peak as read in the article.


i read that one and another ...... not sure which one had the paper bag method but ts one of the ones i read today


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i read that one and another ...... not sure which one had the paper bag method but ts one of the ones i read today


There were several methods on there like parchment paper glued together and such things as that. I just needed to keep and close eye for moisture and there was never any and it has grown very well in the bags I made for them. Custom bags that were stapled shut. 

Not sure how much pollen I'm gonna get, but 1 grain will pollinate a branch that is ripe. May dilute it, but not decided yet. I mean, why use a paint brush full of pollen if it only takes 1 on 1 to get seeds going. Idk yet.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

1 piece of pollen = 1 seed 
you have to touch every pistil you want pollinated


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

Not sure that is entirely accurate. You can pollinate the top of the buds and get quite a few seeds. 

By what you said that would mean you would have to brush all the way up and down the bud to get a hundred seeds and from the time I was able to pollinate I brushed the very top and it gave me over 60 seeds.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

the rest blew around ......
1 piece of pollen ...... 1 pistil ..... 1 seed ...... its simple botany 
if you got 60 seed's from the top bud then 60 pistils were pollinated 

the carrier for the pollen is air and not insect so it floats .... even just breathing around it will spread it " around it " keywords


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

if one pistil pollinated the whole branch then cannabis wouldnt be as adaptable as it is.... you can have multiple fathers on the same branch ...... its a survival trait to promote genetic diversity

pollen touches the pistil ....hair oranges and recedes dragging the pollen in the calyx .. calyx makes the seed


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

my preflowers were pollinated by my fastest male before buds even formed on some of my plants


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, I stand corrected. I think... 
Either way, as long as I get a lot of seeds I'll be happy.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, I stand corrected. I think...
> Either way, as long as I get a lot of seeds I'll be happy.


cannabis and hop's are a couple of the very very very few plants that have a male and female that isnt on the same plant 
so you were correct for the other 99.9% of plants on the planet


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

probably closer to 99.99999999999999%


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

i just nailed myself to the bed smoked a dab on a bowl of some trim 

these males i have are a wicked buzz ....... im fading and about to crash 
hope you feel better bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i just nailed myself to the bed smoked a dab on a bowl of some trim
> 
> these males i have are a wicked buzz ....... im fading and about to crash
> hope you feel better bro


LoL, ok.
Thanks.
Gonna smoke me a bowl. This weed I have is uppity. Doesn't work very well for sleep, but eh.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

i think as it stands i have a atleast 1000 seed's and only half of my plants are in flower 
i kinda jumped the gun and fucked the pooch in the process .. should of let the buds get bigger first i think


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, ok.
> Thanks.
> Gonna smoke me a bowl. This weed I have is uppity. Doesn't work very well for sleep, but eh.


decarb it and eat it 
and it will knock you out after an hour and a half


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i think as it stands i have a atleast 1000 seed's and only half of my plants are in flower
> i kinda jumped the gun and fucked the pooch in the process .. should of let the buds get bigger first i think


I think mine are going to be just about the perfect time to pollinate. Long white pistils, oh yea. Gonna have to turn off all my fans in there and pollinate. I know I'm doing two on the PM. I also have the bagseed pollen, but its going to be saved. I bought glitter mixing tubes to hold the pollen. Clear plastic, not sure if that is going to work or not. Does clear plastic make a difference for storage or does it need to be dark. Kinda like milk jugs principle?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> decarb it and eat it
> and it will knock you out after an hour and a half


I'm feeling better today than I was yesterday. Slept for a long time and then got up feeling pretty good so we went out and did some stuff. Didn't feel to bad while out, so thats good.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

grind it up cook it in the oven at 150f for about 20 mins it will stink bad this is normal 
i have no idea on dosage though :/


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I think mine are going to be just about the perfect time to pollinate. Long white pistils, oh yea. Gonna have to turn off all my fans in there and pollinate. I know I'm doing two on the PM. I also have the bagseed pollen, but its going to be saved. I bought glitter mixing tubes to hold the pollen. Clear plastic, not sure if that is going to work or not. Does clear plastic make a difference for storage or does it need to be dark. Kinda like milk jugs principle?


it needs to be stored in the freezer with some kind of ( something to collect any moisture that gets in there)
it only lasts a little over a month from what i understand


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 20, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it needs to be stored in the freezer with some kind of ( something to collect any moisture that gets in there)
> it only lasts a little over a month from what i understand


I'll check into it later. I'm high and watching the social network. Computers and quick witted smart ass remarks, me enjoy.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 21, 2014)

What a night..damn party one minute then a fight. Glad to be home 

Glad to hear you're feeling better


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 21, 2014)

Can anyone tell if these are cloudy or clear? Hard to tell with this microscope and how it is.

Looks to me like its a mix. Like somewhat cloudy and somewhat clear. Guess this is what I get for buying a cheap digital microscope.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd say clear just turning cloudy.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 21, 2014)

looks clear 

and if a flash pic sparkles then they are still clear


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks you two. 
Will have to add more light to my microscope cause the halo doesn't work very well. I'm guessing my issue is light based.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 21, 2014)

No problemo


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks Rosey, but that isn't what I was talking about.
> I was referring to when to cut off the branch that I converted to harvest the pollen. I know how long it takes to produce seeds, not to mention you can see it happening. Sort of a beautiful thing actually. I like watching them develop. I think my last seeds were viable, but I didn't dry them long enough or properly. But then again, no seeds should be able to break between my fingers.


Harvest the pollen first, then cut off the branch. Keep a very close eye on it, waiting too long (check every couple hours when using plastic) or something could go wrong. Plastic bags and ties are the best ways to collect the pollen that way the entire grow isn't affected. Paper works too and you can wait longer between checking.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 22, 2014)

paper breathes so that is what makes it ideal ......
also after it starts to throw pollen you can cut the branch stick it in water in a area that the air is stagnant
could be in total darkness even just put some paper under it or glass is really the best and scrape the pollen up with a razor after a couple days


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

Couple of extreme closeups. About the best I can do.

First one is bagseed.. (seems mostly cloudy)


These two are the purple monkey. (seems shiny and clear)to me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

Will be investing in this setup at some point.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA29P1044763&cm_re=dslr_macro-_-9SIA29P1044763-_-Product


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pics bro . Is it just me or does that bagseed look more purple than the PM? Either way they are both gorgeous! You got me salivating over here.

I need bud!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Great pics bro . Is it just me or does that bagseed look more purple than the PM? Either way they are both gorgeous! You got me salivating over here.
> 
> I need bud!!!


Just you I would assume. The very last pic is of the PM and you can see purple in it, but not really the other two.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know what to think of this; I have a microscope that I cant seem to get a good focus from for my trichome checking, yet my dslr can help me distinguish between cloudy and clear.  That seems kinda backwards, but whatever works. 

May be chopping that bagseed down on the first. It would be majority cloudy and that works for me.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just you I would assume. The very last pic is of the PM and you can see purple in it, but not really the other two.


Lol..okay  sorry if I'm a bit gruff, tummy troubles. Made some collards but they just ain't helping


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't know what to think of this; I have a microscope that I cant seem to get a good focus from for my trichome checking, yet my dslr can help me distinguish between cloudy and clear.  That seems kinda backwards, but whatever works.
> 
> May be chopping that bagseed down on the first. It would be majority cloudy and that works for me.


Yeah you'd think the scope would be better...

A nice clear high sounds good, thats what I need.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 23, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better.


Thanks..gonna shut my eyes for a few, see if that helps. I'll be back later


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

haha damn..that was a long nap. Going back to bed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Came across this article a moment ago. 

http://www.naturalnews.com/046994_cannabis_cancerous_tumors_miracle_baby.html
*Cannabis dissolves cancerous tumor in young infant.*

Instead of opting for chemotherapy and radiation in an attempt to shrink an inoperable brain tumor, the father of an eight-month-old baby pushed for alternative treatment with cannabis oil. The baby's physician, Dr. William Courtney, was initially skeptical early in his career about cannabis as medicine but has since seen such impressive results that he's now a staunch advocate for its use.

"They were putting cannabinoid oil on the baby's pacifier twice a day, increasing the dose... And within two months there was a dramatic reduction, enough that the pediatric oncologist allowed them to go ahead with not pursuing traditional therapy," said Dr. Courtney in an interview with _The Huffington Post_.

At four months, the tumor was completely gone. And after eight months of treatment, the brain tissue was considered completely normal.

Dr. Courtney notes that the successful application of cannabis to heal means that "this child, because of that, is not going to have the long-term side effects that would come from a very high dose of chemotherapy or radiation... currently the child's being called a miracle baby, and I would have to agree that this is the perfect response that we should be insisting is frontline therapy for all children before they launch off on all medications that have horrific long term side effects."

A healing phenomenon
Cannabis has a wide range of reported therapeutic uses -- from cancer to asthma, as well as from neurodegenerative diseases to autoimmune disorders. Several U.S. states have recognized the beneficial healing aspects of cannabis and have therefore made it available for medicinal purposes. On the other hand, two states, Washington and Colorado, have taken this a step further and legalized cannabis for recreational use.

Numerous studies support the incredible healing capacity of cannabis, especially regarding cancer. The National Cancer Institute alone has documented 25 studies on the exceptional power that cannabis possesses to halt the progression of cancer. In animal tests, two forms of liver cancer -- hepatic adenoma tumors and hepatocellular carcinoma -- decreased when cannabis was given. Benign tumors in other organs, such as the pancreas, testes, uterus and mammary and pituitary glands, were diminished as well. Several reviews also found that cannabinoids appear to encourage cancer cell death (apoptosis), while preserving normal cells. Moreover, cannabis induces programmed cell death in breast cancer cell lines and offers protection against both colorectal and lung cancer.

The list of benefits could seemingly go on forever. To learn more about the wonder of cannabis, have a look at this comprehensive documentary by leading researchers and physicians in the field.
*
*


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

That's incredible bro, thanks for sharing, its good to hear more on the positives of cannabis for cancer.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's incredible bro, thanks for sharing, its good to hear more on the positives of cannabis for cancer.


Indeed. 
Its pretty great that it is now known that it dissolves brain tumors (at least in children). I'm kinda curious if it would have the same effect on an adult?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Indeed.
> Its pretty great that it is now known that it dissolves brain tumors (at least in children). I'm kinda curious if it would have the same effect on an adult?


I wouldn't see why not?

I'm just thrilled to hear more good news on the oil. Its a lot bigger than anyone realizes. That's why I want to help produce it, in any shape or form, to give back to the ones who deserve it most. You know?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 24, 2014)

so the mid has been culled  it didnt pass the stress test the others have been getting kinda sucks it was looking so good 
i hit it with a strong dose of bloom and it had some odd growth showing i let it ride till last night 
im going to run it again from clone without all the stress and see what happens


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 24, 2014)

check out this haze dom ....... it has some red veins going it just started it messed with the nutes thinking it was a iron def ....... but the clone is doing it too and its in soil and not peat so  i have no idea .....have another pic on my phone ill have to edit this post in a sec


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I wouldn't see why not?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to hear more good news on the oil. Its a lot bigger than anyone realizes. That's why I want to help produce it, in any shape or form, to give back to the ones who deserve it most. You know?


Yea, maybe I'll grow out a charlottes web and make oil out of the whole thing and donate it. Idk, will be a bit if I do that. Or I could supply it to my mom. 


tekdc911 said:


> so the mid has been culled  it didnt pass the stress test the others have been getting kinda sucks it was looking so good
> i hit it with a strong dose of bloom and it had some odd growth showing i let it ride till last night
> im going to run it again from clone without all the stress and see what happens


Yea, my mid is still looking kinda stupid. I'm getting chop happy. I want to take her down so I can get it out of the way for the others. I pulled off her conversion but didn't get many pollen sacs from her. Gonna let them dry out a bit more to see if there is any usable pollen. Looks like that bag started developing moister inside the bag. Caught it before mold though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm about to be going to the grocery store and gonna pick up some sure gel and make a cool-aid mix for my nephew and his drug test tomorrow. Stupid asshole was supposed to stop smoking and he only stopped for two days. I don't want him to get kicked out of his private school though so I'm gonna help him. 

Stupid kids.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Gonna let them dry out a bit more to see if there is any *usable pollen*. Looks like that bag started developing moister inside the bag. Caught it before mold though.


pretty sure if i would of gave it another week i would of had usable pollen  i have to many crosses right now to have fem pollen floating around  
there is a pic of the red veins


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> pretty sure if i would of gave it another week i would of had usable pollen  i have to many crosses right now to have fem pollen floating around
> there is a pic of the red veins


Thought colored veins meant there was an issue? There is a little bit of pollen. Not sure how much but not a lot.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thought colored veins meant there was an issue? There is a little bit of pollen. Not sure how much but not a lot.


ya but it has been fed 4-15-12 , a mild humic acid ,micro's, top dressed with dolomite ......... i dont see what else it could need


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thought colored veins meant there was an issue? There is a little bit of pollen. Not sure how much but not a lot.


i know this guy that just harvested 3 males ...... just sayin........


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is the pollen sacks I have. You can see a bit of loose pollen in there. Gonna wait for it to dry out more so whatever is stuck on the insides will fall off.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm about to be going to the grocery store and gonna pick up some sure gel and make a cool-aid mix for my nephew and his drug test tomorrow. Stupid asshole was supposed to stop smoking and he only stopped for two days. I don't want him to get kicked out of his private school though so I'm gonna help him.
> 
> Stupid kids.


I'd be interested to know about that "cool aid" you speak of..

Good for you helping him although I'd be sure and tell him it's a one time only deal. I learned with three teenage boys that sometimes they have to crash and burn to appreciate what they have. I went through hell with those boys Thankfully they all turned out pretty good, one's an insurance adjuster, the middle one has his own team that travels state to state to refurbish Applebee's roof construction and my baby drives an eighteen wheeler. They do pretty good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'd be interested to know about that "cool aid" you speak of..
> 
> Good for you helping him although I'd be sure and tell him it's a one time only deal. I learned with three teenage boys that sometimes they have to crash and burn to appreciate what they have. I went through hell with those boys Thankfully they all turned out pretty good, one's an insurance adjuster, the middle one has his own team that travels state to state to refurbish Applebee's roof construction and the my baby drives an eighteen wheeler. They do pretty good


What you mean? The sure gel? It has worked for me on a few occasions and there is info all around the web of it working. It has to be taken within the first 2 hours of your test though as it coats your fat cells with sugar thereby tricking the test. 

Edit: THC attaches itself to your fat cells that is how you fail a pee test.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Had a craving for stuffing. Corn bread stuffing. 
Made game hens earlier.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Had a craving for stuffing. Corn bread stuffing.
> Made game hens earlier.
> View attachment 3261019


Uh huh, so where's mine? 
Damn looks and sounds good!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

I have to write a bag speech and I want to enter with a good quote from someone that signified change and growth. Anyone have anything they think would fit that criteria? 

I have so far found this:
“The world as we have created it is a process of our thinking. It cannot be changed without changing our thinking.” Albert Einstein


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Uh huh, so where's mine?
> Damn looks and sounds good!!


Its in the fridge.  Well, except for the stuffing, that is on the stove and about to enter into my stomach again.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

I read an article the other day about how the FBI is looking for IT professionals but they are having a hard time finding someone because they have found out that the majority of IT professionals are pot heads. LoL

They are considering revising their 3 year no weed policy.
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome quote: “If people refuse to look at you in a new light and they can only see you for what you were, only see you for the mistakes you've made, if they don't realize that you are not your mistakes, then they have to go.”

Not sure if I want to get that personal though. I would have to write some stuff that followed that quote and I don't know if I want to let my classmates that deep into my mind, it may scare them. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

I wanted to be able to smoke my weed out of a bong cause I firmly believe it produces more smoke especially when its trapped with no where to go, but the problem is I broke my downstem not to long ago so I had to make a new temporary bong.

This works better than my glass one. LoL


Yes I left in the spring to the pen because by doing so insures I will not suck resin in my mouth.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What you mean? The sure gel? It has worked for me on a few occasions and there is info all around the web of it working. It has to be taken within the first 2 hours of your test though as it coats your fat cells with sugar thereby tricking the test.
> 
> Edit: THC attaches itself to your fat cells that is how you fail a pee test.


Need recipe..lol

As for the rest of your posts, I found the one about people not letting you change to be particularly useful. Just earlier this evening had a fight with my brother, thanks so much for reminding me of my past, as if it's how I live my life today. Which he would know were he part of my life today instead of stuck up his own ass trying to live like a millionaire no where near close to his own means to impress his spoiled rotten wife.

I'm beginning to see that being here isn't where I need to be. I'm looking to spread my wings and sooner or later, I will find my way. To hell with the rest.

As for quotes, the best I have is what you see in my signature..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Recipe for sure gel is : Sure gel + whatever cool-aid you like + sugar to taste + water. Mix all together to make 24oz of drink and down it. It will make you wired as fuck, but it works.

I liked it, but its a bit to personal to do as a speech that I would be comfortable with.

How about this quote?

“We do not grow absolutely, chronologically. We grow sometimes in one dimension, and not in another; unevenly. We grow partially. We are relative. We are mature in one realm, childish in another. The past, present, and future mingle and pull us backward, forward, or fix us in the present. We are made up of layers, cells, constellations.”
― Anaïs Nin


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm, I'm considering using a dr. seuss quote. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Recipe for sure gel is : Sure gel + whatever cool-aid you like + sugar to taste + water. Mix all together to make 24oz of drink and down it. It will make you wired as fuck, but it works.
> 
> I liked it, but its a bit to personal to do as a speech that I would be comfortable with.
> 
> ...


I like that one. I'm not sure I'd want to do a speech on something so personal either. Thanks for the recipe 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hmm, I'm considering using a dr. seuss quote. LoL


Dr Seuss is good. Check out the PPR thread, lots of good stuff from him over there..lol

Sorry so sporadic tonight, had to cook my dinner. A nice garden salad (first time to eat it since surgery) with some low fat Italian dressing and pieces of medium rare steak and boiled shrimp. Delish!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I like that one. I'm not sure I'd want to do a speech on something so personal either. Thanks for the recipe
> 
> Dr Seuss is good. Check out the PPR thread, lots of good stuff from him over there..lol
> 
> Sorry so sporadic tonight, had to cook my dinner. A nice garden salad (first time to eat it since surgery) with some low fat Italian dressing and pieces of medium rare steak and boiled shrimp. Delish!!


No worries. I'm back and forth doing all sorts of stuff. 
Salad sounds pretty good, except for the shrimp.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

So Rosey, if it were you and you knew your plant has mostly cloudy trichs would you go ahead and harvest or would you wait till a percentage turned amber?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No worries. I'm back and forth doing all sorts of stuff.
> Salad sounds pretty good, except for the shrimp.


Well I have to study, my honey is quizzing me tomorrow on this book he sent me.

Hey what is everybody's deal with shrimp? I love the stuff..that and medium rare beef is the only by way of meat protein I can stomach these days. By the time I separate it out, I spend no more than $45 a week on groceries. Not bad for a party of one


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So Rosey, if it were you and you knew your plant has mostly cloudy trichs would you go ahead and harvest or would you wait till a percentage turned amber?


I'd wait another week or so before harvesting myself. I'd like to try and hold out to see at least a little amber


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well I have to study, my honey is quizzing me tomorrow on this book he sent me.
> 
> Hey what is everybody's deal with shrimp? I love the stuff..that and medium rare beef is the only by way of meat protein I can stomach these days. By the time I separate it out, I spend no more than $45 a week on groceries. Not bad for a party of one


I like shrimp, just not in salads.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'd wait another week or so before harvesting myself. I'd like to try and hold out to see at least a little amber


The soonest it is getting chopped down is the 1st. So it may be coming down next Wednesday, so a week away. Good call.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I like shrimp, just not in salads.


I like it all sorts of ways. Not really so much in salad myself either, just keeping it all in one bowl..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> The soonest it is getting chopped down is the 1st. So it may be coming down next Wednesday, so a week away. Good call.


The one time I chopped too early the high was super clear and buzzy but didn't last for shit. 

Glad you think so.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> The one time I chopped too early the high was super clear and buzzy but didn't last for shit.
> 
> Glad you think so.


Yea I think I chopped my last one too early. Actually I know I did. The high was strong, but didn't last for shit, which ended up making me smoke through it so quick. But see now I've conditioned myself so I don't smoke so much weed. I allow myself to smoke 1g a day and with my bowl only holding .2 it works out good for me to smoke 5 times and be happy.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea I think I chopped my last one too early. Actually I know I did. The high was strong, but didn't last for shit, which ended up making me smoke through it so quick. But see now I've conditioned myself so I don't smoke so much weed. I allow myself to smoke 1g a day and with my bowl only holding .2 it works out good for me to smoke 5 times and be happy.


That makes two of us. I've gotten down to smoking twice a week and am about to be out after this last half bowl I've been sitting on. Can't afford the shit right now. Hell who knows, I may even just quit the stuff for a while. I mostly want to grow for kids cbd oil anyways and hopefully I'll be in a position to really make a difference if things work out the way I'm hoping. I'll know Tuesday if my legal stuff is legit or not. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That makes two of us. I've gotten down to smoking twice a week and am about to be out after this last half bowl I've been sitting on. Can't afford the shit right now. Hell who knows, I may even just quit the stuff for a while. I mostly want to grow for kids cbd oil anyways and hopefully I'll be in a position to really make a difference if things work out the way I'm hoping. I'll know Tuesday if my legal stuff is legit or not. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


Sure will. Why aren't you growing right now?
I cant wait to harvest this one though so I can bend the tops down on the super haze so she can recover from being so close to that light. I mean, its not that hot up there, but its not a good thing it being that close and you can tell the difference between the tops that are right under the light and one that are just as tall but off to the side that are nice and thick and green while the ones under the light are smaller and yellowish from bleaching.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sure will. Why aren't you growing right now?
> I cant wait to harvest this one though so I can bend the tops down on the super haze so she can recover from being so close to that light. I mean, its not that hot up there, but its not a good thing it being that close and you can tell the difference between the tops that are right under the light and one that are just as tall but off to the side that are nice and thick and green while the ones under the light are smaller and yellowish from bleaching.


Not the place for it, I thought I'd be able to pull it off but there's too much going on around here for it. Think about it for a sec..elderly mother with dementia who wonders around and in and out of places. Can't have her getting mixed up in my business, not good for her at all. I'll grow again, it just won't be while I'm living here. IF I manage to keep from being put out by my self righteous brother. Ughhh....some people I swear. All I want to do is live my life peacefully and be left the hell alone. Don't think that's asking too much.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Not the place for it, I thought I'd be able to pull it off but there's too much going on around here for it. Think about it for a sec..elderly mother with dementia who wonders around and in and out of places. Can't have her getting mixed up in my business, not good for her at all. I'll grow again, it just won't be while I'm living here. IF I manage to keep from being put out by my self righteous brother. Ughhh....some people I swear. All I want to do is live my life peacefully and be left the hell alone. Don't think that's asking too much.


Do what you need to do, you know better than anyone what will work for you. 

Not sure if you know this about my bagseed, but it has a fasciated stem on her. Its kinda crazy. I'll have to get a pic of it sometime, but it looks something like:

and has a squared off bud on top. Its like a super stem. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Do what you need to do, you know better than anyone what will work for you.
> 
> Not sure if you know this about my bagseed, but it has a fasciated stem on her. Its kinda crazy. I'll have to get a pic of it sometime, but it looks something like:
> View attachment 3261067
> and has a squared off bud on top. Its like a super stem. LoL


Oh don't worry, I will. Timing is just off right now. Hoping this friend of mine is able to get his grow up and running, said he may be able to help me make some money if I were interested. Don't know how it will pan out just yet which is why I've been looking for alternative work. Hopefully something will come through sooner rather than later even if it's back at that damn farm. Another "ughhhh"..lol

Ok now that stem is just weird as fuck!!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 25, 2014)

Reminds me of a celery stalk..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh don't worry, I will. Timing is just off right now. Hoping this friend of mine is able to get his grow up and running, said he may be able to help me make some money if I were interested. Don't know how it will pan out just yet which is why I've been looking for alternative work. Hopefully something will come through sooner rather than later even if it's back at that damn farm. Another "ughhhh"..lol
> 
> Ok now that stem is just weird as fuck!!


Word! 
I think I'm going to go get some sleep real quick. 
TTYL.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Word!
> I think I'm going to go get some sleep real quick.
> TTYL.


TTYL 

don't let the bed bugs bite!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 26, 2014)

Went ahead and harvested the bagseed. Will not be using her pollen because I really don't like the leaf/bud ratio. I probably wont even get that much from that plant and if I were to guess I would say around 2oz at most. I could be wrong, but doubtful. I have moved the super haze to the middle of my tent and bent down the branches so they are at least 12" from the light. The damage to the top has already been done and I don't know of a method for light burn so yea.

Haven't smoked any bagseed, gonna wait for it to dry since I have weed on hand there is no need to "test" a bud.

What is it with bagseed bud and when you trim them up its hard to see the trichomes? They always seem to have very small heads and stalks and dont stick out like hybrids.

The bud with the fasciated stem is in the front and looks like a golf club head. LoL Its all bud though and solid as a rock.
    

Purple monkey sitting in the back of the tent now. I have decided that I am not going to make any fem seeds of the super haze. I don't have the space and I really do not like how this plant stretched. Guess 100%sativa isn't for me. LoL... I will be making the cross though, just waiting for my pollen to dry.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 26, 2014)

Everything is looking great bro!! Sorry the bagseed wasn't what you were hoping for, sounds like you know what you want to do. Good luck with the crossing.

About to interview for a job here at the restaurant. Wish me luck!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Everything is looking great bro!! Sorry the bagseed wasn't what you were hoping for, sounds like you know what you want to do. Good luck with the crossing.
> 
> About to interview for a job here at the restaurant. Wish me luck!!


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks and good luck.


Well it wasn't what I was hoping for but I may get to fill in on busy nights once in a while. Every little bit helps 

Got to be optimistic, too many good things happening to let myself get down in the dumps over it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well it wasn't what I was hoping for but I may get to fill in on busy nights once in a while. Every little bit helps
> 
> Got to be optimistic, too many good things happening to let myself get down in the dumps over it


I heard that. Anywhere specific you would like to work or something you would like to be doing that would offer you a paycheck?

I just ordered some seeds. I got:
g13 pineapple express
nirvana aurora indica 

delicious seeds : northern light blue auto and critical sensi star


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I heard that. Anywhere specific you would like to work or something you would like to be doing that would offer you a paycheck?
> 
> I just ordered some seeds. I got:
> g13 pineapple express
> ...


those sound sweet!! Pineapple express huh.. My sweetie is growing me a cross between that and a high cbd strain. Can't wait to try it!! Sorry got a lot going on just now, the vow renewal is tomorrow, trying to get everything done, Mani, pedi, etc...lmao. 

Crazy nights had another almost st fight to break up-- same couple--why are men such dogs?? Lol!!! No offense to present company.. Lol. Just trying to keep the peace. Wish this guy would buy a clue, has a great girl and acts like he can have anybody he wants...uh...NO!! LOL!! Just trying to keep the peace, they have been friends 30+ yes.. what a mess...

As far as the job goes, I figure there must be something better around the bend. Otherwise, what is it all for? I'm hoping to be growing again by January..we shall see. All depends on if I'm still in my home state or not. Got that offer I told you about but t I'd like to stay close to the kids for a bit longer, make sure my daughter is okay first. She and the gkids are my biggest concern. The rest will fall into place as the universe sees fit. I just have to learn to roll with the punches..so's to speak


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> those sound sweet!! Pineapple express huh.. My sweetie is growing me a cross between that and a high cbd strain. Can't wait to try it!! Sorry got a lot going on just now, the vow renewal is tomorrow, trying to get everything done, Mani, pedi, etc...lmao.
> 
> Crazy nights had another almost st fight to break up-- same couple--why are men such dogs?? Lol!!! No offense to present company.. Lol. Just trying to keep the peace. Wish this guy would buy a clue, has a great girl and acts like he can have anybody he wants...uh...NO!! LOL!! Just trying to keep the peace, they have been friends 30+ yes.. what a mess...
> 
> As far as the job goes, I figure there must be something better around the bend. Otherwise, what is it all for? I'm hoping to be growing again by January..we shall see. All depends on if I'm still in my home state or not. Got that offer I told you about but t I'd like to stay close to the kids for a bit longer, make sure my daughter is okay first. She and the gkids are my biggest concern. The rest will fall into place as the universe sees fit. I just have to learn to roll with the punches..so's to speak


Pineapple express is a very nice smoke. Its a combo of up and down depending on how much you smoke. 

Check out my purple monkey. She smells very fruity mixed with a diesel undertone. Mainly fruity. I hit the very top with some SH pollen, not sure if its going to take cause I didn't have much to work with and the pods are still drying. I also started attempting to convert another branch. I should have never even covered the branch and let it grow uncovered and just have let hit shoot pollen everywhere and then I wouldn't have had to worry about not having any pollen. GAH!!!!  

Oh well, enjoy:


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 27, 2014)

pm me and delete post


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

After sitting here debating on whether or not to get high, 2 whole minutes later I decided to smoke a bowl.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

Tek got diaper bombed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I cant see if there is any pollen on here, but I can see paint brush bristles that fell off.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 27, 2014)

oldlady found a garage sale with a Chronicles of Narnia armoure or how ever you spell it . she she knows ive been needing a incognito mother / clone station 
they wanted way to much for it but atleast she's keeping an eye out


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 27, 2014)

you'd know the shit is hyper yellow if you touch your finger to it


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 27, 2014)

you'd know the shit is hyper yellow if you touch your finger to it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> oldlady found a garage sale with a Chronicles of Narnia armoure or how ever you spell it . she she knows ive been needing a incognito mother / clone station
> they wanted way to much for it but atleast she's keeping an eye out


I was first going to use an armoire before I got my tent, but I thought about it and didn't want to cut all the exhaust holes for it, not to mention they are heavy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you'd know the shit is hyper yellow if you touch your finger to it


Yea, it was bright yellow in the bottom of my vile so I put it on the brush and then put the vile above the plant and brushed it down toward the top. I know there was a tiny bit in there, just not sure if it hit it or not. I tried to take a close up to maybe see, but I guess 1 bit would be microscopic.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm fucking ripped right now and keep forgetting what I'm doing. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 28, 2014)

i think you could run 4 of the sativa dom hazes in that space you have SGT 
......
ill pull them out and take some pics after a while they are lanky but you can stake them up or just loop all the branches and sinch it down like i did and they get plenty of light and dont take up no more floor space then the bucket


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Pineapple express is a very nice smoke. Its a combo of up and down depending on how much you smoke.


I'm looking forward to it . Happy for the extra cbd and really excited about the pain relief it could bring. Thanks for the tip, I am sure happy to know! That's how the PV did me. Long as I only hit it infrequently, it was a good get er done kind of high. Too much and major couchlock. 




> Check out my purple monkey. She smells very fruity mixed with a diesel undertone. Mainly fruity. I hit the very top with some SH pollen, not sure if its going to take cause I didn't have much to work with and the pods are still drying. I also started attempting to convert another branch. I should have never even covered the branch and let it grow uncovered and just have let hit shoot pollen everywhere and then I wouldn't have had to worry about not having any pollen. GAH!!!!


I love that fruity shit, I bet it tastes great after a good cure with the diesel flavor mixed in. Kind of sweet n sourish..yum 
Just live n learn brother, I'll be trying my hand at it (genetics) before too awful long -- want to get my basics covered then I'll dive head first into hands on. I'm stoked  Its great having someone that I can understand and comprehend to guide me through. Pay attention, one day ol Peach might surprise you 



> Oh well, enjoy:
> View attachment 3262844 View attachment 3262845 View attachment 3262846 View attachment 3262847


GORGEOUS PICS!!!! I'm loving that top, did you defoliate or did it do that on its on? Either way, awesome plants bro . 

I'd love to sample it  field trip might be in order!!! Haha

I may be your neighbor someday


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm fucking ripped right now and keep forgetting what I'm doing. LoL


I know exactly wtf I'm doing 

Chillin on my bros couch and talking to my homies...lol

Done got my drink on, toked up, danced and sang my high ass self off. Its been a great day


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm looking forward to it . Happy for the extra cbd and really excited about the pain relief it could bring. Thanks for the tip, I am sure happy to know! That's how the PV did me. Long as I only hit it infrequently, it was a good get er done kind of high. Too much and major couchlock.
> 
> 
> I love that fruity shit, I bet it tastes great after a good cure with the diesel flavor mixed in. Kind of sweet n sourish..yum
> ...


Well, I have a solution coming here soon.  I'll still be able to get seeds so it should work out, its just going to take a little time to find the right pheno once I make these seeds. 

Also, Thanks!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

I honestly don't remember how many days the weed has been drying, but its dry and in a curing jar. I was correct in that I only pulled right over 2 oz. (better than nothing I guess).

I was having some fun while cutting up the long colas and here is what I was doing.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I honestly don't remember how many days the weed has been drying, but its dry and in a curing jar. I was correct in that I only pulled right over 2 oz. (better than nothing I guess).
> 
> I was having some fun while cutting up the long colas and here is what I was doing.
> View attachment 3263364


Very creative of you  

Just been tokin a short while ago. Can't wait to see what you do with those seeds  I am super excited to be halfway thru the first section of my book, I know I am be happy now that I have more free time to dedicate to dig in and learn. 

How's your weekend been? We've been partying our butts off here


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Very creative of you
> 
> Just been tokin a short while ago. Can't wait to see what you do with those seeds  I am super excited to be halfway thru the first section of my book, I know I am be happy now that I have more free time to dedicate to dig in and learn.
> 
> How's your weekend been? We've been partying our butts off here


Its been pretty good. I've just been preparing for my math midterm, bagspeech and ethics work. Be so glad once this is all over with and it will be pretty cool with all the free time I get afterwards. LoL

What book are you studying?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its been pretty good. I've just been preparing for my math midterm, bagspeech and ethics work. Be so glad once this is all over with and it will be pretty cool with all the free time I get afterwards. LoL
> 
> What book are you studying?


Oh damn, if you hadnt asked I could've told you...lol Elite cannabis cultivation...that's not it, something close..I'm inebriated just now...Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh damn, if you hadnt asked I could've told you...lol Elite cannabis cultivation...that's not it, something close..I'm inebriated just now...Lol


LoL, ok then. Its cool. 
I know I have to get back to doing school work in 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

Once Im home in a few hours I can tell you 

Just now resting and recooping for a bit, then I'll be heading home and doing some reading myself. Its been a crazy couple days and I'm wiped...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

Fyi...Pm sent 
Closing eyes for about 20 min...delayed hangover headache. Haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

@roseypeach , I forgot to mention about that PM cola. Yes, I did trim a few leaves from it. It had some pretty big fan leaves that were half dead, so I chopped them off and I cut off some tips from the others. Just tidied it up a bit for pics and there is no reason to keep dead leaves or tips on there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

So the bagseed has been curing for around 10 hours or so and here is the outcome so far:
Not to bad(except for the piss poor trim job) 


And here she is in a jar... These new bigger jars hold 2 oz.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @roseypeach , I forgot to mention about that PM cola. Yes, I did trim a few leaves from it. It had some pretty big fan leaves that were half dead, so I chopped them off and I cut off some tips from the others. Just tidied it up a bit for pics and there is no reason to keep dead leaves or tips on there.


Why thank ya for that, was curious


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Why thank ya for that, was curious


No problem.
That bud up there I just posted weighs 4grams by itself.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey rosey, how are you at writing term papers?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> No problem.
> That bud up there I just posted weighs 4grams by itself.


Sweet bro 

Now pass that bud over this way


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sweet bro
> 
> Now pass that bud over this way


I'm doing good. I haven't even tested this stuff yet. I have weed on hand and I only smoke a few bowls a day now and I'm just seeing how long I can allow it to cure before I give in to it.

On another note, there is a good possibility that my nephew failed his drug test because his phone goes straight to voice mail and I haven't heard from him in almost a week. If he would have stopped smoking when he first mentioned it (a month ago) he would have had no problem passing that drug screen, but he chose to smoke up till two days before like a dumbass. The point to all this is I don't know when I will be able to give him this weed.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm doing good. I haven't even tested this stuff yet. I have weed on hand and I only smoke a few bowls a day now and I'm just seeing how long I can allow it to cure before I give in to it.
> 
> On another note, there is a good possibility that my nephew failed his drug test because his phone goes straight to voice mail and I haven't heard from him in almost a week. If he would have stopped smoking when he first mentioned it (a month ago) he would have had no problem passing that drug screen, but he chose to smoke up till two days before like a dumbass. The point to all this is I don't know when I will be able to give him this weed.


Honestly I think more to the point, you shouldn't give him any since he lacked the discipline to do what was appropriate for his future. Sounds like the last thing he needs is more weed 

Nice you have some on hand, that harvest will be a lot better after a good cure.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Honestly I think more to the point, you shouldn't give him any since he lacked the discipline to do what was appropriate for his future. Sounds like the last thing he needs is more weed
> 
> Nice you have some on hand, that harvest will be a lot better after a good cure.


You're probably right.

Yep and in at the very least 5 weeks I'll have another harvest and then another pretty soon thereafter.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 28, 2014)

I like how you completely ignored the term paper question. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> Yep and in at the very least 5 weeks I'll have another harvest and then another pretty soon thereafter.


Okay, that was too easy..I'm right? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey rosey, how are you at writing term papers?


It's been a while but I'm sure I could handle it still. Used to write other people's all the time 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I like how you completely ignored the term paper question. LOL


Nope, didn't ignore it..sorry, I was laying on the bed while typing to you and passed out. Long ass weekend and more stress tonight that I just had to make for myself  I swear I'm my own worst enemy. Ever.

You still around?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 29, 2014)

@SirGreenThumb... I see you completely ignored my PM I sent last night 

LMAO


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

i would be pissed if i bought a bag that looked like this  lol cut 2 " cola's" if you wanna call them that off and let them hang for a bit then rubbed the buds between my hands to get the seeds out ended up with a nice little ball of hash


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

ended up with about 50-70 beans half are light brown going to let them dry and start to pop them about the time these are getting chopped 12/12 from seed in 3 gal's from here on out


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

oldladies doctor appointment is running late .... ill try for tomorrow..... adding a few extra goodies BTW.....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Okay, that was too easy..I'm right?
> 
> It's been a while but I'm sure I could handle it still. Used to write other people's all the time
> 
> ...


There was really nothing to argue with you about what you said. I more than likely shouldn't give it to him for being a lil dumbass.

I'll probably end up writing it, it wont take me long and I could write about why all weed should become legal. Its a thesis defense essay that is due for my final. I'm good at writing papers, I'm not so good at using MLA format. 

No I wasn't around when you wrote that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> @SirGreenThumb... I see you completely ignored my PM I sent last night
> 
> LMAO


Did not, just didn't have a response for it. 
Here is one: Cool!!! Hope you learns lots!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3263759 i would be pissed if i bought a bag that looked like this  lol cut 2 " cola's" if you wanna call them that off and let them hang for a bit then rubbed the buds between my hands to get the seeds out ended up with a nice little ball of hash  View attachment 3263760 View attachment 3263761 View attachment 3263762


That's a conversion isn't it? It looks like it at least.

I'm apparently my own worst enemy when it comes to making pollen. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> oldladies doctor appointment is running late .... ill try for tomorrow..... adding a few extra goodies BTW.....


Its cool, do what you got to do. I put the dried pollen sacs all over the tops of the PM, maybe there will be some viable pollen in there that will take.. (wishful thinking)


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There was really nothing to argue with you about what you said. I more than likely shouldn't give it to him for being a lil dumbass.
> 
> I'll probably end up writing it, it wont take me long and I could write about why all weed should become legal. Its a thesis defense essay that is due for my final. I'm good at writing papers, I'm not so good at using MLA format.
> 
> No I wasn't around when you wrote that.


Muchos gracias señor 

So what did you ask me for? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Did not, just didn't have a response for it.
> Here is one: Cool!!! Hope you learns lots!!!!


Okay, that deserves a well called for JACKASS!! 
Me too, there's a second book after this one that's over 1000 pages. I've got tons of studying to do


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> *That's a conversion isn't it?* It looks like it at least.
> 
> I'm apparently my own worst enemy when it comes to making pollen. LoL


the first pic ? thats what it looks like when your males are ready long before your females and you open air pollinate ..... safe bet to say its 75% pollinated atleast even the preflowers  
im lucky i have some that started later setting flowers so only the preflowers are pollinated and those seed's will be ready in a couple weeks 
the ( KC45 x positronic purple haze #1 ) x KC45 "backcross" will be done in a few weeks also ....... going to do a partial harvest to get some beans drying from all of them and let some trichs build some more and hash or budder them out


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool, do what you got to do. I put the dried pollen sacs all over the tops of the PM, maybe there will be some viable pollen in there that will take.. (wishful thinking)


dont go pinching these beans they are early but you should be able to get them to pop ....... just take them out and let them finish drying for a couple days before storing them ........ they are literally mid dry


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Muchos gracias señor
> 
> So what did you ask me for?
> 
> ...


Not sure. I think I was in a mood and didn't want to even do it.

Also,
 
LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the first pic ? thats what it looks like when your males are ready long before your females and you open air pollinate ..... safe bet to say its 75% pollinated atleast even the preflowers
> im lucky i have some that started later setting flowers so only the preflowers are pollinated and those seed's will be ready in a couple weeks
> the ( KC45 x positronic purple haze #1 ) x KC45 "backcross" will be done in a few weeks also ....... going to do a partial harvest to get some beans drying from all of them and let some trichs build some more and hash or budder them out


Oh ok. I've never actually grown out a male to that point, the longest I have ever let one live is the first set of balls. I still have those other kc45 purp, just not the reg.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 29, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> dont go pinching these beans they are early but you should be able to get them to pop ....... just take them out and let them finish drying for a couple days before storing them ........ they are literally mid dry


LoL, ok. I will resist the urge.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh ok. I've never actually grown out a male to that point, the longest I have ever let one live is the first set of balls. I still have those other kc45 purp, just not the reg.


those are reg's ( thats why i was saying pop them when you started your last run just keep the males and the females with the dom traits you like in veg and then toss the early males)
the AKR was fem


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 29, 2014)

the later males have the more haze traits from what ive noticed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

@tekdc911 
Do these look pollinated? I swear the pistils were white when I powdered them yesterday. Was kinda the reason I chose them cause the pistils looks nice and bright white.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 30, 2014)

yes and no .......
they can go orange from touching them too ...... they do look like something hit them hard to tell if it took from a pic though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> yes and no .......
> they can go orange from touching them too ...... they do look like something hit them hard to tell if it took from a pic though


Dude, you should have seen what I did to them. I wasn't sure if it would take or not, I seen a little bit of yellow after crushing the sacs once they were dry and just took the whole thing and started dumping on the tops. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

Guess I could check for a more mature part of the plant to see what color the pistils turn when they recede from age. You think that would work?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 30, 2014)

just give it a couple days .... they start to swell fast .. 
been trying to take the journey to the post but shit isnt working out my oldlady i guess had to work late :/ hadnt seen her yet ....
probably out fucking 10 dudes or something  
jk jk she's a good girl


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is the main cola. Still hard to tell, but its not nearly as mature as what the lower branches I shown a moment ago. Guess its wishful thinking. 
Well, yours should be there by tomorrow I think. I'd have to check.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

The super haze had real potential if it hadn't grown into the light. Here is a bud that was off to the side not directly under the light.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, looks like tomorrow you should have it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 30, 2014)

when it does get to you try pollinating the lower stuff since it has the most time left


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

That's what I did yesterday. I have other lower ones to hit though. 
May have to label them, but seems like by the time you get that out I may already have seeds.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's what I did yesterday. I have other lower ones to hit though.
> May have to label them, but seems like by the time you get that out I may already have seeds.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 2, 2014)

Check out the stalk to the bagseed.
Gonna dry it out and do something with it.

May make a pipe or,
a flute?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

Re-trimmed buds


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

@tekdc911 
Bahahaa

Smells lovely.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

One side is marked with red ribbon and the other is white ribbon, just in case the other did take.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

@tekdc911 I used FTP only.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

Smoking me a joint of bagseed by cinnamon candle light.

1/4 way though the joint and I'm feeling it. That's a good sign. This is the first I've smoked of the bagseed. Has been curing for almost a week, another 3 and it should be pretty bomb.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

Progression? 
  
.....wasting time before I have to take a test.......


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 3, 2014)

might of took
id hit it a couple times , youll notice the calyx's it took on pretty quick they will swell and stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @tekdc911
> Bahahaa
> 
> Smells lovely.
> View attachment 3266882


 i didnt realize how soft that wax was until i was already at the house ... shit is sticky but it doesnt take heat to seal it back up though so it worked out kinda nice


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i didnt realize how soft that wax was until i was already at the house ... shit is sticky but it doesnt take heat to seal it back up though so it worked out kinda nice


The candle smells like the ecig liquid I use, but cleaning it off those little containers (even with the tape) sucked balls. 

I was burning it earlier, it smelled nice.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't like probabilities and calculus.

Guess I shouldn't have attempted to shove 3 weeks of material into 3 hours. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2014)

The bagseed has the lowest yield I have ever pulled. Right over an ounce at 32g. It was over two, but I'm guessing it was all the way dry. LoL

Oh well.
Never torture your plants, they will not reward you in the end. (Even though it is pretty good smoke.)


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

i need a cheap camera i can shoot macro's with ....... any idea's ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i need a cheap camera i can shoot macro's with ....... any idea's ?


Most digital cameras have the ability to do a pretty decent macro. Depending on what kind of phone you have you should be able to take good pics with it as well. I have a droid mini and it can take macro, but it has to be set right. 

Iphones can take really good pics, I'll give them that, but if you have a different smart phone the best way I have found to take decent macro pics is to zoom in ever so slightly and the tap on the subject on the screen to make it focus. Takes some practice, but it can be done.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm going to be taking progress pictures of the plant being pollinated and the effects per day. Hopefully it will take and I'll be able to do it. I want to do it because of all the times I've looked around and never seem to find what it should look like so you can tell instead of just guessing and being disappointed. I think that if people know then their success rate should improve.

Kinda like, if you don't see this occurring within this amount of days, hit it with another round of pollen.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

The first one hasn't been pollinated. (I don't think)


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

i have a my touch q it takes ok pics but its only like 5mp or some shit so its grainy


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

i would use the STB ....... thats the one i took the most care with collecting .... was the best male IMO out of the bunch


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea mine is 10mp for my phone and my nikon is 16 but there is more to it when you get into cameras like mine like ratios and such. 

I did use the STB earlier. You will be able to tell. I just got done taking some quick lights off pics. So I'm about to photo bomb this bitch.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are mostly pics of the PM and a couple of the super haze.

Be prepared for a photo BomB (I try to lower the size of my pics so it doesn't lag out to much.)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe this is what it looks like if it takes?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

youll know within the next couple days .... that shit blows around too so .... ya


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

youll know within the next couple days .... that shit blows around too so .... ya


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

27 mins ago i lagged out and double posted ......... after many attempts to correct it all i have to say is FUCK HUGHESNET !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

27 mins ago i lagged out and double posted ......... after many attempts to correct it all i have to say is FUCK HUGHESNET !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

Is that the only way you have to access the internet?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

What about switching to http://www.exede.com/


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 4, 2014)

yep or dial up ........ my contract is up in 2 months im going to try exede and see if its any better


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 4, 2014)

I was reading people like it, but you never really know how it works in your area. Right now on wireless my up is 6 and my down is 14, but direct connect I get 26 down and about the same up. My wireless router is in my bedroom connected to a different coaxial so that it actually stays connected. The speed I have going right now is good for everything I do. 

I need to get a stronger wireless router.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 5, 2014)

im gonna build one of the water heaters and pipe it on the intake of my electric heater ..... i bet it saves a grip ..... enough to pay my growing power bill and probably more then that to be honest ......... i think my water heater is like 1500w or some shit 
http://www.resilientcommunities.com/compost-water-heaters-from-jean-pain/


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was reading people like it, but you never really know how it works in your area. Right now on wireless my up is 6 and my down is 14, but direct connect I get *26 down* and about the same up. My wireless router is in my bedroom connected to a different coaxial so that it actually stays connected. The speed I have going right now is good for everything I do.
> 
> I need to get a stronger wireless router.


 im rocking 415mbs during peak and like 800mbs normally they claim its 1 mbs .......... my router is 1 gbs ......... my main pc " server " has 4 1 gig ethernet ports that all my other systems are linked to and my router has its own port


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 6, 2014)

So what's up man ..... any progress with the ladies ?

So I have 2 clones of this one I think I'm going to run this one for a while . I air layered a lower branch then air layered half the branch


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was reading people like it, but you never really know how it works in your area. Right now on wireless my up is 6 and my down is 14, but direct connect I get 26 down and about the same up. My wireless router is in my bedroom connected to a different coaxial so that it actually stays connected. The speed I have going right now is good for everything I do.
> 
> I need to get a stronger wireless router.


Wassup??? I have mine plugged straight in too. The Exede is what I had back at the ex's place, it was alright, got about what you have there. Only problem was whenever it rained, shit went down


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry you two, I have midterms this week and shit is crazy and I'm trying to remember the math I already forgot. LoL

@tekdc911 Not much change on the plant. I mean it looks about the same as the last pics so not sure. I just figured I would let it do it thing as see what changes happen and if I see any I'll take a photo of it so it can be documented. 

@roseypeach , I don't have mine plugged in. I use my wireless while my wireless router and modem are in the bedroom on a separate coax. I only really use a direct connect when I'm working on my server.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sorry you two, I have midterms this week and shit is crazy and I'm trying to remember the math I already forgot. LoL
> 
> @tekdc911 Not much change on the plant. I mean it looks about the same as the last pics so not sure. I just figured I would let it do it thing as see what changes happen and if I see any I'll take a photo of it so it can be documented.
> 
> @roseypeach , I don't have mine plugged in. I use my wireless while my wireless router and modem are in the bedroom on a separate coax. I only really use a direct connect when I'm working on my server.


It's all gravy  I know you're in school bro, plus Sunni was complaining earlier about her exams coming up..lol I really need to hit my book, Fig lost his voice and is sick so he isn't quizzing me just yet..lol oops..hahahaha

anyways dude, get er done. You know we'll be around.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Sgt, get a pic in the morn for me? Solar eclipse 645 am, show off that can for us


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey Sgt, get a pic in the morn for me? Solar eclipse 645 am, show off that can for us


You want to see my cans do you¿ mmmhmmm.  

Dude, my pupes are not that great? Well, not according to my mom.. I thought I told you to stop talking about that... Everyone keeps asking me about it...
I'm really sorry to have to leave this conversation....

I'll see what I can do.  LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You want to see my cans do you¿ mmmhmmm.
> 
> Dude, my pupes are not that great? Well, not according to my mom.. I thought I told you to stop talking about that... Everyone keeps asking me about it...
> I'm really sorry to have to leave this conversation....
> ...


DUDE..





You do that,! I swear you're a damn hot mess!!

You just think you're so hot..
 Haha


So high..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> DUDE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know where that scene is from?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Do you know where that scene is from?


You got me..lol

My bro says Mae West, can't remember the scene, 40's..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

Grandma's boy.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Grandma's boy.


Ah....haven't seen that one. 

What else you got?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ah....haven't seen that one.
> 
> What else you got?


Grandma's boy is a stoner movie. You should see it. Its about a pot head video game tester.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 7, 2014)

so i was trying to lst my favorite plant out of the bunch just give the buds a different angle to the light ....... and i split it down the main stem .... like spread her legs and she split all the way to the next set of nodes  so i wrapped her up ....... two biggest cola's are those two branches soo....ya..... that was pretty awesome to do half way through flower .......


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i was trying to lst my favorite plant out of the bunch just give the buds a different angle to the light ....... and i split it down the main stem .... like spread her legs and she split all the way to the next set of nodes  so i wrapped her up ....... two biggest cola's are those two branches soo....ya..... that was pretty awesome to do half way through flower .......


It split and you got two?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 7, 2014)

lol na like pull the arms off a Y is pretty much what happened


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Grandma's boy is a stoner movie. You should see it. Its about a pot head video game tester.


Will do  sorry, bro brought me home and we got into a pretty deep conversation. Gotta love my brother, he's the best. Always looking out for me in his own crazy way..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah ok.
You know my purple monkey has been flowering for 8 weeks? Well, at least from when it first showed sex.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol na like pull the arms off a Y is pretty much what happened


I had one od that before. Started out with one, the top fell off, then that son of a bitch put out two more. Called it the two headed monster. She didn't do that great, had low quality nutes that were branded into my brain. It should have done much better. 

I'm going with a custom soil mix next time around. Those babies will get nothing but water and a few feedings the first 8 weeks. I am done with trying to change what nature does with what some folks think are neat tricks. Foundation is everything. I'm studying fundamental hort right now for growing, then I'm moving up to hydro. You wouldn't believe the material I have to work with, one text is over 1100 pages long, only in epub.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok.
> You know my purple monkey has been flowering for 8 weeks? Well, at least from when it first showed sex.


You're kidding me?? 8 weeks?? fuckin a man


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

how are those triches looking?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> how are those triches looking?


Not sure, I haven't really checked. LoL
I've been trying to get it to produce seeds, but there is also quite a bit of white pistils so yea. Not sure how long its going to go, I may check them tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not sure, I haven't really checked. LoL
> I've been trying to get it to produce seeds, but there is also quite a bit of white pistils so yea. Not sure how long its going to go, I may check them tomorrow.


It's been a hot minute since you checked..I'm interested to see.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> It's been a hot minute since you checked..I'm interested to see.


I doubt its done, but the main cola may be close but not positive. I'll check sometime tomorrow and see where its at, but the other branches have to stay regardless since they are pollinated, or at least I hope.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a 4x4 full of sativa just vegging away


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I doubt its done, but the main cola may be close but not positive. I'll check sometime tomorrow and see where its at, but the other branches have to stay regardless since they are pollinated, or at least I hope.


I know I was thinking at least a couple more weeks out when you posted your shots. Be positive, they will do good


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 7, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> I have a 4x4 full of sativa just vegging away


That one plant on the end is training good and that's a big trunk on that other girl


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That one plant on the end is training good and that's a big trunk on that other girl


they all been partially harvested for seed's ....... well 2 have been chopped already
first pic is where i split it at


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img1362-jpg.3269509/
that pic is 2 plants 4x4 i think they need 11/13 to flower im finally on 12/12 and they aint changing ... one is a haze cross ....... the other is a kosher cross both are just vegging away


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

Solar Eclipse


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Solar Eclipse
> View attachment 3269609


That's it right now?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's it right now?


Yep.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep.


Super cool


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

You DA man


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Super cool


Yea, I didn't expect it to look like that when I first went out. Not sure how much it has progressed since I took that.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

im too lazy to go look  ......... too early to feed the chickens ..... i guess ill have to get off my lazy ass and go look


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

i guess i could smoke a bowl on the porch in my boxers


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I didn't expect it to look like that when I first went out. Not sure how much it has progressed since I took that.


I'm going to look, have to reboot my phone. Give me 5...


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

its too foggy / drizzley to see the moon


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay, here's. The sky by that same house, proper filters. See the optical illusion between those trees? We have a bad case of fog here this morn. Not good for pics at all.


tekdc911 said:


> its too foggy / drizzley to see the moon


Here too foggy and getting worse. Shits rolling in as I'm standing here.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

That same sky is burnt orange right now..going to bt a pic to the laptop right quick..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

lol its black here if i take a pic all youll see is fog .... you can see the milky way and shit when the sky is clear ............ im that far out in the boonies


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol its black here if i take a pic all youll see is fog .... you can see the milky way and shit when the sky is clear ............ im that far out in the boonies


sweet..yah, you can see it over my bros house pretty good on a clear night here. I love the sky..it's magical


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

It really was this color about 35 minutes ago..Had the cam set perfect.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i guess i could smoke a bowl on the porch in my boxers


shoot, too chilly here for all that..lmao


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

my 9 week old kiddo has sat and watched the newer disney hercules for like 40 some odd minutes just chillin watchin car44t44oons4  44m4y 4ke4yboa4rd just went retarded for a second lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> shoot, too chilly here for all that..lmao


after this last summer im really going to enjoy being cold .......... we have a creek its shallow and kinda wide on our property line its artesian fed so its always really cold so thats a plus .......... went swimming alot ...... one of her cousins got drunk out there for a couple days and sand bagged a dam in last time he came to visit


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> after this last summer im really going to enjoy being cold .......... we have a creek its shallow and kinda wide on our property line its artesian fed so its always really cold so thats a plus .......... went swimming alot ...... one of her cousins got drunk out there for a couple days and sand bagged a dam in last time he came to visit


that was awful nice of him, I'm a bit relieved of the heat, just get a lot colder now than I used to. Sucks ass..

My eyes are crossing, have barely slept in two days. Gonna catch a few while I can. Hope you have a good day Tekk, cheers bro!

Sgt, guess you had fog come in too? damn weather just won't cooperate sometimes. Maybe you got a shot anyways, who knows..lol

G'nite y'all


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm alive and kicking..barely. Start work in the morning so I won't be on too late tonight. 

Damn weather change gets me every time


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my 9 week old kiddo has sat and watched the newer disney hercules for like 40 some odd minutes just chillin watchin car44t44oons4  44m4y 4ke4yboa4rd just went retarded for a second lol


LoL. I love hercules, that is the shit.
Looks like you shouldn't have typed 40 some odd minutes, that looked to be the beginning of your spazz out. LoL



roseypeach said:


> that was awful nice of him, I'm a bit relieved of the heat, just get a lot colder now than I used to. Sucks ass..
> 
> My eyes are crossing, have barely slept in two days. Gonna catch a few while I can. Hope you have a good day Tekk, cheers bro!
> 
> ...


Didn't go back out to try to take pics of the transition between the sun and moon for it to appear like it was a blood moon. I had to finish up some stuff and get ready for work.
Also, just checked and most of the trichomes on the cola still look mostly clear and I'm looking to pull at around 20% amber this time for that plant. 

@tekdc911 I cant see any noticeable seeds forming, but may still be too early, not really sure.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL. I love hercules, that is the shit.
> Looks like you shouldn't have typed 40 some odd minutes, that looked to be the beginning of your spazz out. LoL
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, yeah the weather totally fucked up the view anyways. The sky sure was red though. Cool as fuck


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

Lets create a truth table for me pulling my plant at 20% amber.

Let P denote that I will pull my plant when the trichomes are 20% amber. Let Q denote that I will pull before.

P -- Q -- P=>Q
------------------------
T -- T -- F
T -- F -- T
F -- T -- F
F -- F -- F

So by the table we see that if I do in fact pull when there is 20% amber I will not pull before.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Lets create a truth table for me pulling my plant at 20% amber.
> 
> Let P denote that I will pull my plant when the trichomes are 20% amber. Let Q denote that I will pull before.
> 
> ...


You're a fuckin trip bro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You're a fuckin trip bro


I'm making sure I keep this stuff fresh in my mind for tomorrow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

Truth tables are retarded and serve no real purpose and its stupid that I need to know this shit. I cant wait until tomorrow is over and I can forget I ever learned this shit.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm making sure I keep this stuff fresh in my mind for tomorrow.


I hear that 

I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hear that
> 
> I'm sure you'll do fine


I hope so. I haven't been doing very well in my math class, but its my own fault for not really studying the material. I mean, I also have a teacher that is petty and childish and she refused to help me when I reached out but its whatever.

She is getting a horrible review once this class is over and I've been tempted to go and mess with her hard since I found all of her accounts.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I hope so. I haven't been doing very well in my math class, but its my own fault for not really studying the material. I mean, I also have a teacher that is petty and childish and she refused to help me when I reached out but its whatever.
> 
> She is getting a horrible review once this class is over and I've been tempted to go and mess with her hard since I found all of her accounts.


Could it be you were too cocky for your own good?  Haha just givin you hell bro..
seriously though, you know you got this. Just buckle down and get er done.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 9, 2014)

Taking a break, but here is where I'm at. 

Propositions -













Truth Tables - 
Implications; The Biconditional Connective; Tautologies - 
Arguments - 
Logic Circuits - *Not even close*
Sets - 
The Number of Elements in a Set - 
The Multiplication Principle - 
Sample Spaces and the Assignment of Probabilities << *Still working on *
Properties of the Probability of an Event - 
Expected Value - 
Conditional Probability - 
Independent Events -
Bayes’ Theorem - *somewhat *
Permutations -
Combinations - 

My midterm is at noon tomorrow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 9, 2014)

I had taken my midterm for math, don't know the grade yet it wouldn't tell me so I have to wait till my dipshit math teacher decides to grade it.

I'm taking a speech midterm tonight.

I do however feel I made at least an 80% at the very least and if that is in fact the case I'll pass this class with a B.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 9, 2014)

Still no definite signs of the pollen taking. I have a couple more of these seeds, so hopefully if this doesn't work, it will with one of the others I have. 

In all honesty I think the bananas were caused by specific hate of a certain individual and stress. I have had no issues with this plant. If it was in fact stress that pollinated those others they threw away fem seeds.

Seems odd to me that one can say a plant was pollinated by nanners and never actually find a banana on the plant.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, well I'm about to leave to take my other midterm. 

L8er [email protected][email protected]$


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 11, 2014)

What up people?
Anyone here tonight?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 11, 2014)

I haven't gotten either of my midterm grades back yet.  I also haven't received my seeds.  I'm also about out of weed since this bagseed wasn't all that strong.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 12, 2014)

Still haven't seen any change on the PM. 
I went ahead and pollinated the super haze with all 3 pollen and labeled them accordingly. Going to see which ones take and which doesn't, I have them side by side.
Here are the branches that have been pollinated.

Order of the pics - 
1st) Super Haze + FTB
2nd) Super Haze + MTB
3rd) Super Haze + STB


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 13, 2014)

i stuck mine again with the mtb and im seeing some but not much pollination ......... thats what i was scared of  BUT........ the STB on the jdp that just flipped took hard so i dont know ....... it acted like it didnt take on my hazey pheno


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 13, 2014)

you are dipping your brush in the bottom of the bag ? thats where the good shit is ....... may help to crush it up some more too


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 13, 2014)

Not sure what is going to happen just going to have to wait and see I suppose.

I put the pollen in viles shook it up and used it. I had it in the freezer before I hit the super haze. Idk.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 13, 2014)

^^^^^
If you find any seed pods on those pics let me know. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 13, 2014)

I had started reading about this super haze and it seems a lot of people love this plant as a daytime smoke. 

Not sure why every single time I try and make seeds it always goes bad. I have bad luck with this shit apparently.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 13, 2014)

On my last couple of bowls of all the weed I have dry. The bagseed got me high, but sucked at doing it...

Thinking about becoming an alcoholic since its so much easier to come by.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 13, 2014)

pic #7 looks like it was hit ..... it should be a red head in the next day or 2 if it took


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

Got tired of the super haze being directly under the hps so I tied all the branches together and tilted it to the side.
You can tell by the drained leaves which was directly under it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

Just ordered some bubble bags for 22 dollars.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

i finally got my lights cut back enough that my sativa's are flowering  
i hit them with some nutes i mean really pushed em and its been a day and im only showing a slight tip burn  i figured they would of caught on fire or something lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i finally got my lights cut back enough that my sativa's are flowering
> i hit them with some nutes i mean really pushed em and its been a day and im only showing a slight tip burn  i figured they would of caught on fire or something lol


Wait another two days and see how they look. What made you decide to give them so much?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What up people?
> Anyone here tonight?


I am still not getting notifications from this thread! its really starting to piss me off. Although I may have been in bed, been working since Thursday last week at the farm  cleaning out the pines, getting ready for harvesting straw. You're doing all the girlie stuff while I'm out workin like a man  J/K LoL LmaO 

Sucks you don't have a grade yet. I'm sure you'll get a low A


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

You see what I did to my super haze?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I am still not getting notifications from this thread! its really starting to piss me off. Although I may have been in bed, been working since Thursday last week at the farm  cleaning out the pines, getting ready for harvesting straw. You're doing all the girlie stuff while I'm out workin like a man  J/K LoL LmaO
> 
> Sucks you don't have a grade yet. I'm sure you'll get a low A


You know it. That's why I went back to school so I would no longer have to do manual labor. 

I got the math grade back, I made an F. Not sure why though cause I thought I knew it and breezed right through it actually. I haven't been able to go see the actual test since I have to go to the testing center to view what I missed, but they have been closed due to fall break. I'm willing to bet my teacher marked things wrong that she shouldn't have, she has been doing that to me a lot lately.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You see what I did to my super haze?


Yes..lol 
Looks like some good weight is going to come off of her!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wait another two days and see how they look. What made you decide to give them so much?


all buds all buds no leaf ........ 
ill take a pic and it will explain itself im sure


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You know it. That's why I went back to school so I would no longer have to do manual labor.
> 
> I got the math grade back, I made an F. Not sure why though cause I thought I knew it and breezed right through it actually. I haven't been able to go see the actual test since I have to go to the testing center to view what I missed, but they have been closed due to fall break. I'm willing to bet my teacher marked things wrong that she shouldn't have, she has been doing that to me a lot lately.


I would like to tell you that thanks to my job, I'm getting my muscle mass back and then some! I was missing the gym like crazy, being out there I don't even think about it. Don't have to. Just do the job, I feel so accomplished too. Not only did I do my job well, I felt good. Physically and mentally, being out in the country does wonders for the soul. 

I bet she faults you for your methodology. Didn't you have a difference of opinion with her over that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yes..lol
> Looks like some good weight is going to come off of her!


I hope so. She does look pretty thick with all the buds clumped together like that. Hell if she does I may have to reconsider my plants growing real tall.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> all buds all buds no leaf ........
> ill take a pic and it will explain itself im sure


Are you saying you are trying to grow leaves back?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> all buds all buds no leaf ........
> ill take a pic and it will explain itself im sure


Growing out till the leaves fall off?


SirGreenThumb said:


> Are you saying you are trying to grow leaves back?


Okay now that is the total opposite..lol

Tekki?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I would like to tell you that thanks to my job, I'm getting my muscle mass back and then some! I was missing the gym like crazy, being out there I don't even think about it. Don't have to. Just do the job, I feel so accomplished too. Not only did I do my job well, I felt good. Physically and mentally, being out in the country does wonders for the soul.
> 
> I bet she faults you for your methodology. Didn't you have a difference of opinion with her over that?


We had a disagreement on the fact that she was trying to make everyone participate in something that wasn't graded and had the nerve to send me a PM telling me that I forgot to write some stuff into the discussion area, so I took what she said about the discussions not being graded and made her look like an idiot. I've paid for it ever since with the marks she gives me.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I hope so. She does look pretty thick with all the buds clumped together like that. Hell if she does I may have to reconsider my plants growing real tall.


I would if I were you. 

Btw, I've done desk work my whole adult life. This is a nice change of pace for me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I would if I were you.
> 
> Btw, I've done desk work my whole adult life. This is a nice change of pace for me


I may.

You can keep it. I've done enough of it to last me a life time.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We had a disagreement on the fact that she was trying to make everyone participate in something that wasn't graded and had the nerve to send me a PM telling me that I forgot to write some stuff into the discussion area, so I took what she said about the discussions not being graded and made her look like an idiot. I've paid for it ever since with the marks she gives me.


Uh..

Oops! Maybe an apology or some sort of meeting of minds?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I may.
> 
> You can keep it. I've done enough of it to last me a life time.


I probably will for at least a few years or more. It makes me feel alive again


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Uh..
> 
> Oops! Maybe an apology or some sort of meeting of minds?


HAHA, hell no. I'm not going to apologize for what I said. Here is all I wrote:

I find interesting that we are required to participate in something that is not graded. 
^^ was as simple as that. LoL

I'll pass this class, I have like high marks in every other thing but the midterm and the portion that makes up the final I already know the material, so yea. LoL. 
No apologizes here. She should be glad I decided not to make her online life a living hell since I found every account she has ever made.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

I go to advanced networking class tomorrow and what I'm doing there tomorrow completes my assignments for that class for the majority of the semester. Its also my capstone course.

I would be golden if I only had computer classes.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just gonna push till they burn and then hold.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Just gonna push till they burn and then hold.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> all buds all buds no leaf ........
> ill take a pic and it will explain itself im sure






super lemon haze ........ im growing mine hard mode >.<


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have no idea what that means.


keep raising nutes till they show slight tip burn then hold at that amount


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

Got ya. 
That dude in that video is an idiot.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

right one is the alleged kosher cross 
suspect on the left is one of my sativa dom haze crosses about to get transplanted and both are getting staked tonight


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll be giving mine some nutes in the next couple days. I used topsoil to supplement until that time. Can you recommend a cheap high in Phosphorus food?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> right one is the alleged kosher cross
> suspect on the left is one of my sativa dom haze crosses about to get transplanted and both are getting staked tonight


Alleged?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

grower buddy sold me a bag of kosher ..... said it was seeded by his g13 dom x whatever 
didnt write it down when i transferred from bag to vial just wrote kosher on it 
like 10 beans in a zip
it seems really sativa and didnt start flowering until the lights went down to 11/13


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> grower buddy sold me a bag of kosher ..... said it was seeded by his g13 dom x whatever
> didnt write it down when i transferred from bag to vial just wrote kosher on it
> like 10 beans in a zip
> it seems really sativa and didnt start flowering until the lights went down to 11/13


Must be a different pheno.
How was that kush? I ordered one bean at 26 dollars and it didn't germ. Everyone has told me its a hard hitter.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll be giving mine some nutes in the next couple days. I used topsoil to supplement until that time. Can you recommend a cheap high in Phosphorus food?


master grower garden starter i think its 4/15/12 humic acid and some micro nutes , its organic tractor supply sells it like 5-6 bucks a quart 
i use it as a base nute in veg and then cut the veg nutes and double or triple up on the 4/15/12 in this case


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Must be a different pheno.
> How was that kush? I ordered one bean at 26 dollars and it didn't germ. Everyone has told me its a hard hitter.


kosher is ok its not my thing ........ 
im into the trippy head highs , mild energy , heavy body high's 
its more of a i did a 1/16 of coke and want to go clubbing high im not really into


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> master grower garden starter i think its 4/15/12 humic acid and some micro nutes , its organic tractor supply sells it like 5-6 bucks a quart
> i use it as a base nute in veg and then cut the veg nutes and double or triple up on the 4/15/12 or triple up in this case


Cool, I can go get that tomorrow. 
I know Phosphorus promoted budding so I want to give it a try. Got any mixing methods (not hard mode)?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> kosher is ok its not my thing ........
> im into the trippy head highs , mild energy , heavy body high's
> its more of a i did a 1/16 of coke and want to go clubbing high im not really into


Yea, that is what I'm looking for as well. I'm sick of the full body stone shit, I never get anything done.

I'm trying to figure out how this PM is going so long, its not sativa, but a long flowering indica. I'm on week 9 and only just starting to get cloudy. I'm waiting for at least 10% amber so I can be sure its completely done, its more than likely going to put me on my ass though. Gonna be a good night time smoke.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

maxibloom is another one


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, that is what I'm looking for as well. I'm sick of the full body stone shit, I never get anything done.


grow some of the hazes out  the first batch i found 3-4 out of 40 that matched the mom to a T but i also pulled what reminded me of a thai out of them 
its like 25/75 cull/keeper of course not minus the males but i had a high fem rate


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> grow some of the hazes out  the first batch i found 3-4 out of 40 that matched the mom to a T but i also pulled what reminded me of a thai out of them
> its like 25/75 cull/keeper of course not minus the males but i had a high fem rate


What is the stretch like on them? 
I was going to grow an aurora indica and a pineapple express, but my seeds haven't came so I don't know what is going on with that.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

i use 2 capfuls a gallon as a base nute and they are really green and happy 
you should read up on what humic acid does and you'll understand why i picked this particular nute and for the price its a tenth of the price of canna specifics


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What is the stretch like on them?
> I was going to grow an aurora indica and a pineapple express, but my seeds haven't came so I don't know what is going on with that.


not bad at all its a slower veg but if you ran a month veg or 12/12 from seed you could run a few of them and probably yield more in the long run


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i use 2 capfuls a gallon as a base nute and they are really green and happy
> you should read up on what humic acid does and you'll understand why i picked this particular nute and for the price its a tenth of the price of canna specifics


I'll do just that.
Thanks


tekdc911 said:


> not bad at all its a slower veg but if you ran a month veg or 12/12 from seed you could run a few of them and probably yield more in the long run


Yea I was sort of thinking of maybe a sog grow. You think they would do well like that? Would be 12/12fs


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

personally i like running more plants even with less yield .........
its harder to fuck them all up then it is when your running one or 2


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll do just that.
> Thanks
> 
> Yea I was sort of thinking of maybe a sog grow. You think they would do well like that? Would be 12/12fs


ya they would have a month or month and a half veg it takes them a bit to mature i would run the lights for a month then flip to 12/12 and they should be about ready


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

I just read this: http://www.herb.com/humic.html and it sounds pretty great. From my understanding it helps with lockout, and the soil from becoming to acidic. I know there is more, but those two stood out to me.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

i have a clone going of a branch airlayered and then airlayered in half so its topped this clones whole life has been 12/12 ill take a pic  it just started flowering 
its not seeded and this was my choice for a mom out of that run so i wanted to see how it acted when it wasnt seeded


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> personally i like running more plants even with less yield .........
> its harder to fuck them all up then it is when your running one or 2


I'm curious as to see what I can do in the small containers, like the one I'm using for the PM and with my light closer to the plants I should be able to pack on some good weight with just the small, but I'm not positive on that. I think I would only probably pull an ounce per with those. 


tekdc911 said:


> ya they would have a month or month and a half veg it takes them a bit to mature i would run the lights for a month then flip to 12/12 and they should be about ready


I may do that, I just like running 12/12 since it basically gives a veg anyway and doesn't use as much light. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have a clone going of a branch airlayered and then airlayered in half so its topped this clones whole life has been 12/12 ill take a pic  it just started flowering
> its not seeded and this was my choice for a mom out of that run so i wanted to see how it acted when it wasnt seeded


Gonna have to try that sometime when I have more space, it sounds like a pretty cool and efficient way to clone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like I can pick up them nutes for 3 dollars.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> HAHA, hell no. I'm not going to apologize for what I said. Here is all I wrote:
> 
> I find interesting that we are required to participate in something that is not graded.
> ^^ was as simple as that. LoL
> ...


Hahahahahaaaa  


SirGreenThumb said:


> Got ya.
> That dude in that video is an idiot.


that's a super super lemon haze


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

God it's gonna be one of those nights. Passing out late as fuck and waking up at the butt crack of dawn.

I have coca cola, sweet tea and ganja. I shall do well


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

Trichs on the fans .... first pic same leaf in the third pic on the bottom it just flipped and think its gonna stack up nice. ...... hardmode one joint plant


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> God it's gonna be one of those nights. Passing out late as fuck and waking up at the butt crack of dawn.
> 
> I have coca cola, sweet tea and ganja. I shall do well


Soooooo, why not go to bed?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Trichs on the fans .... first pic same leaf in the third pic on the bottom it just flipped and think its gonna stack up nice. ...... hardmode one joint plant


I'm gonna laugh if it turns into a monster.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> keep raising nutes till they show slight tip burn then hold at that amount


Why are you doing that? I can see you are applying the principles of defoliation, I'm just curious about the overfeeding. What are you giving them right now?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

my old lady hasnt really smoked in a year ....... i clipped some early buds from each of the plants and quick dried them ......... good times good times


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Must be a different pheno.
> How was that kush? I ordered one bean at 26 dollars and it didn't germ. Everyone has told me its a hard hitter.


One of those huh..I heard the Bob Marley's are going for a lot. Pondering...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Why are you doing that? I can see you are applying the principles of defoliation, I'm just curious about the overfeeding. What are you giving them right now?


He isn't really over feeding, just giving more and more till he finds the max that only effects the tips of the leaves where he knows when to stop and not effect the rest of the plant.

Would be easy to flush it once he figures out the max his plants will allow.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Why are you doing that? I can see you are applying the principles of defoliation, I'm just curious about the overfeeding. What are you giving them right now?


if it barley burns the tips then its the edge of overfeeding and feeding at max ....... slight tip burn shows slight overfeeding so when the plnt grows just a small amount im back to the maximum feeding


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> One of those huh..I heard the Bob Marley's are going for a lot. Pondering...


Not heard of the Bob marley's, but I learned my lesson, no matter how many ppl praise a certain strain if its a really expensive seed, I'm not buying it. Id rather create my own and I think I'll have exactly what I'm looking for with the cross I've been wanting to make for a couple years now. Roaring Pineapple.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2014)

barely = barley


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my old lady hasnt really smoked in a year ....... i clipped some early buds from each of the plants and quick dried them ......... good times good times


Maybe I should chop off a test purple monkey bud tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm curious as to see what I can do in the small containers, like the one I'm using for the PM and with my light closer to the plants I should be able to pack on some good weight with just the small, but I'm not positive on that. I think I would only probably pull an ounce per with those.
> I may do that, I just like running 12/12 since it basically gives a veg anyway and doesn't use as much light. LoL


I always switch to 11 on for flower with my T5HO. Finishing took a touch longer but I got great results.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not heard of the Bob marley's, but I learned my lesson, no matter how many ppl praise a certain strain if its a really expensive seed, I'm not buying it. Id rather create my own and I think I'll have exactly what I'm looking for with the cross I've been wanting to make for a couple years now. Roaring Pineapple.


ooooohh sounds yummy!!!! what you thinking of crossing it with?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I always switch to 11 on for flower with my T5HO. Finishing took a touch longer but I got great results.


I heard that those types of lights like cfls as well makes the buds more frosty, not sure how accurate that is. I grew with cfls several years ago.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> ooooohh sounds yummy!!!! what you thinking of crossing it with?


Going to be pineapple express and aurora indica.

Edit: Both finish in around 9 weeks, they both have low leaf/bud ratio, both potent but the PE is more of an uppity indica while the aurora is a couch lock indica. The both also pack on weight real well and are very tolerant plants.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Soooooo, why not go to bed?


Trying to keep up with you guys is too much fun.. plus I'm a little wired and can't sleep. At least not when I laid down earlier


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I heard that those types of lights like cfls as well makes the buds more frosty, not sure how accurate that is. I grew with cfls several years ago.


Mine did pretty average. I had the medium spectrum bulbs, they only put out white light for the most part. The red is what flowering plants need most.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Going to be pineapple express and aurora indica.
> 
> Edit: Both finish in around 9 weeks, they both have low leaf/bud ratio, both potent but the PE is more of an uppity indica while the aurora is a couch lock indica. The both also pack on weight real well and are very tolerant plants.


Damn, good choice bro, when you planning on starting it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Trying to keep up with you guys is too much fun.. plus I'm a little wired and can't sleep. At least not when I laid down earlier


Had to go wake up my fiancee. I'm thinking of chopping a small little bud off my PM plant to see if it will put me to sleep. Out of weed (including harvested bagseed).


roseypeach said:


> Mine did pretty average. I had the medium spectrum bulbs, they only put out white light for the most part. The red is what flowering plants need most.


I used both 6500k and 3600k the whole run, the plants seemed to love it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn, good choice bro, when you planning on starting it?


I've tried before and it didn't work out. LoL (as usual)
But I was going to make the cross when my seeds came after the other 2 finished, but my seeds haven't came and its been 2 weeks. This is unlike the seedbank I use, but oh well. I wrote them an email earlier since they no longer offer tracking I wanted to know where my seeds are.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

Rosey, did you ever watch Noah?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Had to go wake up my fiancee. I'm thinking of chopping a small little bud off my PM plant to see if it will put me to sleep. Out of weed (including harvested bagseed).
> 
> I used both 6500k and 3600k the whole run, the plants seemed to love it.


Gotcha 
I was nearly out and got my hook up just a while ago. Things seem to be going well right now as far as finances and such. Now if only I can get my life in order..lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> I've tried before and it didn't work out. LoL (as usual)
> But I was going to make the cross when my seeds came after the other 2 finished, but my seeds haven't came and its been 2 weeks. This is unlike the seedbank I use, but oh well. I wrote them an email earlier since they no longer offer tracking I wanted to know where my seeds are.


Try, then try again because practice makes perfect. That's what my grandmother always told me. 

That sucks about the tracking, I'd damn sure call em.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, did you ever watch Noah?


Yeah man, I started watching it again. Then when those rocks turned into monsters it kinda fucked with my head..lol couldn't watch it anymore..sorry


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah man, I started watching it again. Then when those rocks turned into monsters it kinda fucked with my head..lol couldn't watch it anymore..sorry


LoL, Was you on acid?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, Was you on acid?


LMFAO!

No dear, I was on nothing..and depressed. Sorry bout that. Tell ya what, I'll try to watch it again when I get the chance. Too busy working right now..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

my kiddo just did the im shitty change me noise ......... its kinda like a monkey that stubbed his toe would sound ........ well in my head its what i imagine


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> No dear, I was on nothing..and depressed. Sorry bout that. Tell ya what, I'll try to watch it again when I get the chance. Too busy working right now..


Its cool. No need to rush or anything as I was just curious. 
There is no weird agenda behind it or anything, was just wondering if you watched it. All in all its a good movie with very nice graphics.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my kiddo just did the im shitty change me noise ......... its kinda like a monkey that stubbed his toe would sound ........ well in my head its what i imagine


Bwahahahahaaa!! you're a damn nut..


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool. No need to rush or anything as I was just curious.
> There is no weird agenda behind it or anything, was just wondering if you watched it. All in all its a good movie with very nice graphics.


Thanks for saying that, the graphics were stunning. I think I just wasn't in the right state of mind for it that night. My mind tends to wander and yeah..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> my kiddo just did the im shitty change me noise ......... its kinda like a monkey that stubbed his toe would sound ........ well in my head its what i imagine


Pssshhhh.. Monkeys are too eloquent to stub their toes.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Bwahahahahaaa!! you're a damn nut..


i ran some butter and i have yet to get the dose right ....... problem is i still smoke while im dosing soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Pssshhhh.. Monkeys are too eloquent to stub their toes.


its like coo'ing ohhh ..... ohhh ...... ah ... ahhhhh ... oh . ah . ah ....... then usually followed by screaming ....... its awesome


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its like coo'ing ohhh ..... ohhh ...... ah ... ahhhhh ... oh . ah . ah ....... then usually followed by screaming ....... its awesome





tekdc911 said:


> i ran some butter and i have yet to get the dose right ....... problem is i still smoke while im dosing soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i ran some butter and i have yet to get the dose right ....... problem is i still smoke while im dosing soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........


problem is i ran like 6 oz of dried trim and i only had 4 sticks of butter


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Pssshhhh.. Monkeys are too eloquent to stub their toes.


I can't stop laughing..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i ran some butter and i have yet to get the dose right ....... problem is i still smoke while im dosing soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........


LoL. I remember when I made butter, that didn't turn out so well. It was potent but tasted like complete soft baby shit in a can, not a jar, but a can.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

it tastes like tires


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> problem is i ran like 6 oz of dried trim and i only had 4 sticks of butter


Are you trying to become a couch?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

you have to boil it in water after its made then cool it and change the water then do it again


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> problem is i ran like 6 oz of dried trim and i only had 4 sticks of butter


I'm so tired of using retarded methods for my trim I just decided to go ahead and buy some bubble bags. I'll get like 3 different quality kief from it and it wont take no time at all, just a bag of ice and some water and BOOM Kief!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Are you trying to become a couch?


a shoe ....... couch is too high of a location


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL. I remember when I made butter, that didn't turn out so well. It was potent but tasted like complete soft baby shit in a can, not a jar, but a can.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> it tastes like tires


Mine tasted like I went outside after a good rain and ate a bunch of grass and dirt.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm so tired of using retarded methods for my trim I just decided to go ahead and buy some bubble bags. I'll get like 3 different quality kief from it and it wont take no time at all, just a bag of ice and some water and BOOM Kief!


cooked bacon toast hash browns and a egg and put butter on all that shit ......... i about gagged ....... but it was ok since the aliens were coming to take me away anyways


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> you have to boil it in water after its made then cool it and change the water then do it again


I did. I washed it 4 times. LoL
It still tastes awful. I was going to make brownies with it but then I was like, no, cause wet grass brownies wouldn't be to good.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> a shoe ....... couch is too high of a location


just damn..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

omg aliens and wet grass brownies..

you guys are KILLIN ME!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> cooked bacon toast hash browns and a egg and put butter on all that shit ......... i about gagged ....... but it was ok since the aliens were coming to take me away anyways


I may try it again with yessicas method. Seems like it may work pretty good actually and she says there is no green taste to it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about putting these 3 ingredients together on my stove.

Spaghetti sauce + kielbasa + parmesan cheese. 
Heat and make it thick!


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

Yessi knows her shit 

Gonna make me a quesadilla . Haven't been able to eat all day


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm thinking about putting these 3 ingredients together on my stove.
> 
> Spaghetti sauce + kielbasa + parmesan cheese.
> Heat and make it thick!


That actually sounds good as hell..okay, making my snack now


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yessi knows her shit
> 
> Gonna make me a quesadilla . Haven't been able to eat all day


I ate a whopper around 4pm yesterday.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go cut up that sausage and get this cooking. BRB


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm thinking about putting these 3 ingredients together on my stove.
> 
> Spaghetti sauce + kielbasa + parmesan cheese.
> Heat and make it thick!


creole navy beans and italian link sausage cut in half and pan fried ........ coon ass pork and beans its what i had for dinner


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

i have to finish butchering a piggy out sometime tonight ... oldlady is wanting her fridge back


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I ate a whopper around 4pm yesterday.


wish I could eat one 

SNACK!


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

mmm steak quesadilla...YUM

hey Tek, I remember when you butchered one before. How many pounds you usually get off of one?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

I will be blazing this up in 40 min.

Hows that for a test bud.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I will be blazing this up in 40 min.
> View attachment 3273919
> Hows that for a test bud.


Hot damn is how..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hot damn is how..


Cant wait to see how this thing smokes and tastes.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cant wait to see how this thing smokes and tastes.


I'm highly interested as well. Wish I could stay up and hear about it. Tag me so I'll see it tomorrow? for some reason I am not getting notices from this thread. They are coming through my phone since I've been on here tonight but who knows tomorrow..lol

I think my stomach is not happy with what I ate. Fuck..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

4


roseypeach said:


> mmm steak quesadilla...YUM
> 
> hey Tek, I remember when you butchered one before. How many pounds you usually get off of one?


if i feed one of my hampshire/yorkshires out 6 months or so ( after its weaned ) it dresses at 200 or so
stuff in the fridge is wild, the ones around here most common dress out 60-100 or so the rooters anyway the feral's are 300-400 + sometimes


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm highly interested as well. Wish I could stay up and hear about it. Tag me so I'll see it tomorrow? for some reason I am not getting notices from this thread. They are coming through my phone since I've been on here tonight but who knows tomorrow..lol
> 
> I think my stomach is not happy with what I ate. Fuck..


Will do. 
If I don't @ you until tomorrow sometime then you know that it was strong and I forgot. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

stupid 4 button is still being tarded


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stupid 4 button is still being tarded


At least its not the 9's


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 4
> 
> if i feed one of my hampshire/yorkshires out 6 months or so it dresses at 200 or so
> stuff in the fridge is wild, the ones around here most common dress out 60-100 or so the rooters anyway the feral's are 300-400 + sometimes


Just was wondering, my old landlord raised wild ones he trapped. Sounds about the same as his, maybe a little heavier. He's actually tamed a couple of them.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

the rooters are easier to tame then the feral's and they dont get as big so thats a plus when your trying to make something nicer ...... ive seen people walking them on leashes


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Will do.
> If I don't @ you until tomorrow sometime then you know that it was strong and I forgot. LoL


doubting it will be that strong but I gotcha 



tekdc911 said:


> stupid 4 button is still being tarded


I have no idea what you're talking about..lmao 

alright guys, good to see y'all, I'm gonna lay my ass down for a spell. Catch ya's later


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the rooters are easier to tame then the feral's and they dont get as big so thats a plus when your trying to make something nicer ...... ive seen people walking them on leashes


He had some smaller ones, like 40 pounders. That's funny..lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

the JDP is fucking blaze ....... just tossing that out there .......... seeded the shit out of the pheno that just started flowering its a grape cheesey socks smell ........ totally digging it ...... grape crush on gym socks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the JDP is fucking blaze ....... just tossing that out there .......... seeded the shit out of the pheno that just started flowering its a grape cheesey socks smell ........ totally digging it ...... grape crush on gym socks


I still cant put my finger on the exact scent of the PM, but it smells wonderful.

Did you try that jdp or you just referring to the smell?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm even going to use a new pipe to smoke this bud to get every flavor I can out of it. If it tastes anything like it smells it would be great.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I still cant put my finger on the exact scent of the PM, but it smells wonderful.
> 
> Did you try that jdp or you just referring to the smell?


i had one i chopped already early nothing special good buzz come to find out ......... left lower bud sites and pollinated them .........
pheno 2 flipped with my sativa's and its the keeper smoked 2 hits out of the 1 hitter bong of quick dry 2 week into flower micro buds and got ripped wake and bake style


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

has trichs everywhere ........ half way down the fans ......... gnarly looking if the kid lets me get up and take a pic i will


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

The bud I'm trying to smoke is needing another 15 min or so, not dry enough.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

i am weird and like young uncured bud


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> The bud I'm trying to smoke is needing another 15 min or so, not dry enough.


i always chop it up tiny spread it out on paper and stick my oven on the warm setting until the element turns orange then i turn it off and close it and walk away for 10 mins or so


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

first two are lower haze buds rest are jdp


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i am weird and like young uncured bud


I don't mind uncured bud, it really is strain dependent on how much stronger its going to get after a cure.


tekdc911 said:


> i always chop it up tiny spread it out on paper and stick my oven on the warm setting until the element turns orange then i turn it off and close it and walk away for 10 mins or so


Never tried that before, may have to next time.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

paper helps alot and chopping it up fine it dries fast no time to " cook " really


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

Time to grind this joker up.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

i just got some colorful bud to add to the collection  im kinda stoked ...... auto's  and im on 12/12 for a while still another 4 mont4hs atleast ..... stupid 4 button ......
44 think its time for ano4ther keyb4oard and a room for my au4to's ......... im about to kick my keyboards ass


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

Tastes kinda like cologne. Tastes like it smelled several weeks ago like chrome cologne. I've taken two hits off my pipe and there is a buzzing at my ears. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i just got some colorful bud to add to the collection  im kinda stoked ...... auto's  and im on 12/12 for a while still another 4 mont4hs atleast ..... stupid 4 button ......
> 44 think its time for ano4ther keyb4oard and a room for my au4to's ......... im about to kick my keyboards ass


LoL, you probably have something stuck under your number 4 button. Take it off and clean under it and that should fix your issue. Hope you know how to put them back cause its a pain in the ass.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 15, 2014)

i took the whole front off down to the little plastic sheet of connections and cleaned it all i think my cord has a short in it or somethin


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i took the whole front off down to the little plastic sheet of connections and cleaned it all i think my cord has a short in it or somethin


Could be right, keyboards do some crazy things. I've had a couple that I've had on laptops where several of the buttons just stopped working and I would have to take the thing apart and readjust the cable inside. That is a pain in the ass, taking laptops apart is not one of my favorite things to do in IT.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

I fucking high as hell right now, you have no idea. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

@roseypeach The weed is great! It tastes wonderful, smells fantastic and off of a quarter of a bowl I'm ripped. My fucking ears are buzzing right now. 
Consider yourself pinged.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @roseypeach The weed is great! It tastes wonderful, smells fantastic and off of a quarter of a bowl I'm ripped. My fucking ears are buzzing right now.
> Consider yourself pinged.


Nice bro!!! Sounds amazing  wait..thought you said it tasted like cologne..lol
couple week cure should fix that right up.

well didn't work today, boss said take the day off. I wish I were at work, too much on my mind to be sitting around the damn house. Going out for a while here shortly to finish up fixing my brothers computer. He had it so messed up. In 20 min I had it wiped, reinstalled and running like a champ, I just have to download the drivers before going back today to get his ethernet and other shit straight.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 15, 2014)

It did taste like cologne. It smelled like it a while back, but now its fruity smell and cologne taste. To be clear, it tastes like cologne smells. Chrome cologne to be exact.

I've also started respraying lower branches with CS so I can get some pollen from both plants.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It did taste like cologne. It smelled like it a while back, but now its fruity smell and cologne taste. To be clear, it tastes like cologne smells. Chrome cologne to be exact.
> 
> I've also started respraying lower branches with CS so I can get some pollen from both plants.


Cool 

I bet that cologne taste may fade with a good cure on it. Got to get ready for work, catch ya later on.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It did taste like cologne. It smelled like it a while back, but now its fruity smell and cologne taste. To be clear, it tastes like cologne smells. Chrome cologne to be exact.
> 
> I've also started respraying lower branches with CS so I can get some pollen from both plants.


do you wear chrome ?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

I bet he does. He looks like a Chrome guy..lmao

if I have to be off work again today, I'm gonna be pissed!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> do you wear chrome ?


Yes and givenchy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 16, 2014)

@tekdc911 I got them nutrients from tractor supply and I used 2 tsp to 1 gal of water. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes and givenchy.




Playing poker with Beech..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes and givenchy.


Got a good work day in. How you doing today?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @tekdc911 I got them nutrients from tractor supply and I used 2 tsp to 1 gal of water. We shall see how it goes.


i use the cap its a bit messy though ......... maybe measure how much a cap full is i use 1-2 caps a gallon for veg


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

How you doin Tek?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes and givenchy.


i know i cant let my oldlady get crazy with aeresol freebreeze in the master bedroom or it makes my buds taste funny ....... 
your tent is like a 640cfm hepa filter and your plants are part of the filter


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How you doin Tek?


just woke up the kid let me sleep in ......... 
got around a 4 hour nap ..........
kid is driving me fucking banana's


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

4 hours in almost 2 days ........ SMH im just sleeping my life away  
seriously though he's up every 3 hours


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just woke up the kid let me sleep in .........
> got around a 4 hour nap ..........
> kid is driving me fucking banana's





tekdc911 said:


> 4 hours in almost 2 days ........ SMH im just sleeping my life away
> seriously though he's up every 3 hours


Ain't you got help? yeah, they like to do that sometimes. My youngest never would sleep. He was too afraid he'd miss something I guess..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ain't you got help? yeah, they like to do that sometimes. My youngest never would sleep. He was too afraid he'd miss something I guess..


Help? whats that ... she tries too but she just got moved up to manager where she is working so she has to be there when it opens and then go back to close up she doesnt work alot of hours they are just spread out during the day ......... she's actually working less but gone longer ..... but she got almost 5 bucks more an hour when she got promoted


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Help? whats that ... she tries too but she just got moved up to manager where she is working so she has to be there when it opens and then go back to close up she doesnt work alot of hours they are just spread out during the day ......... she's actually working less but gone longer ..... but she got almost 5 bucks more an hour when she got promoted


Oh snap man..well at least she's bringing home the bacon!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Got a good work day in. How you doing today?


Today has pretty much sucked for me, they are resurfacing the pavement at my apartments and we are having to find random places to park and walk a good distance to get to our apartment. Just got back from class.


tekdc911 said:


> i use the cap its a bit messy though ......... maybe measure how much a cap full is i use 1-2 caps a gallon for veg


I used a measuring spoon and I agree, its very messy and dark, man is it dark. Reminds me of molasses just not has thick. 


tekdc911 said:


> 4 hours in almost 2 days ........ SMH im just sleeping my life away
> seriously though he's up every 3 hours


When I was a baby I slept constantly except for when it was time for me to eat then I would eat and go back to sleep and I never cried. I think that is a sign of being a prodigy.


----------



## goose23 (Oct 16, 2014)

hey man, what about Climax, you like it? Shit or not?)


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Today has pretty much sucked for me, they are resurfacing the pavement at my apartments and we are having to find random places to park and walk a good distance to get to our apartment. Just got back from class.
> I used a measuring spoon and I agree, its very messy and dark, man is it dark. Reminds me of molasses just not has thick.
> 
> When I was a baby I slept constantly except for when it was time for me to eat then I would eat and go back to sleep and I never cried. I think that is a sign of being a prodigy.


no alert..AGAIN! wtf..

That really sucks bro.. Just think though..at least you're fit and can handle the walk, think of all the older and creakier folks..lol

My daughter never cried and slept a lot too. She also graduated summa cum laude. My eldest


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

goose23 said:


> hey man, what about Climax, you like it? Shit or not?)


It was pretty good, would have been better if I didn't chop it too early. It should have went another 2-3 weeks, but all in all it was a good smoke. 
Had a peppery smell to it and a earthy flavor.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

goose23 said:


> hey man, what about Climax, you like it? Shit or not?)


Hey bro, sorry about all the randomness in my thread, we have a tendency to just chat it up in here. If you want to see what the plant looks like in full flower start at this page: http://rollitup.org/t/auto-climax-breeding.829188/page-11


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

Its quite possible the cola is coming off the purple monkey tomorrow. Its been flowering for 11 weeks. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its quite possible the cola is coming off the purple monkey tomorrow. Its been flowering for 11 weeks. LoL


Woot woot!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Woot woot!!


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3274995
> View attachment 3274996


holy mother of ganja..she is awesome!!! Look at it leaning..you got some decent weight on that girl.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

i gotta get my 600 back up and running :/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> holy mother of ganja..she is awesome!!! Look at it leaning..you got some decent weight on that girl.


Its pretty solid. Not as big around as Id like it to be, but its pretty dense. It does lean, I tied the smaller branches to the main to keep them from sagging, it really sways in the wind. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

So i have this one plant the one that was in the white wide tub with the heavy LST its barely got any trichs on it and it seems to be my most potent one ....... its crazy weird ...... i thought it was just me so smoked a bowl with the old lady and she became part of the sofa


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i gotta get my 600 back up and running :/


At some point I'm either going to supplement my hps with either an LED or I'll build some cfl fixtures around the tent.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> So i have this one plant the one that was in the white wide tub with the heavy LST its barely got any trichs on it and it seems to be my most potent one ....... its crazy weird ...... i thought it was just me so smoked a bowl with the old lady and she became part of the sofa


Must have a high thc/cbd ratio..bagseed?


SirGreenThumb said:


> At some point I'm either going to supplement my hps with either an LED or I'll build some cfl fixtures around the tent.


T5HO would be great, less to fool with and solid lighting. I wish I still had mine 

bummer..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> So i have this one plant the one that was in the white wide tub with the heavy LST its barely got any trichs on it and it seems to be my most potent one ....... its crazy weird ...... i thought it was just me so smoked a bowl with the old lady and she became part of the sofa


May just be small trichs, I usually see that on bagseed plants, it appears as thought they hardly have any. 
You know how I tried to go to sleep the other night after smoking that I wasn't able to shut my mind down as it was racing like a mofo. Its weird to have a racy indica.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Must have a high thc/cbd ratio..bagseed?
> 
> T5HO would be great, less to fool with and solid lighting. I wish I still had mine
> 
> bummer..


I would go with t5's I just know about cfls, I learned so much about them in the beginning when I started and I can make one hell of a light fixture for them.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I would go with t5's I just know about cfls, I learned so much about them in the beginning when I started and I can make one hell of a light fixture for them.


Hey whatever works, right? well man, I'm out..have to be up in 3.5 hours 
Catch ya on the flip side...


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Must have a high thc/cbd ratio..bagseed?
> 
> T5HO would be great, less to fool with and solid lighting. I wish I still had mine
> 
> bummer..





SirGreenThumb said:


> May just be small trichs, I usually see that on bagseed plants, it appears as thought they hardly have any.
> You know how I tried to go to sleep the other night after smoking that I wasn't able to shut my mind down as it was racing like a mofo. Its weird to have a racy indica.


its a haze cross but thai dom in appearance
purple haze #1 is a haze x purple thai


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

that would be the one i left some lower sites to finish up some possibly reveg i couldnt get a clone to take on it even tried arilayering 2 branches


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

ill take a couple pics of whats left


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> its a haze cross but thai dom in appearance
> purple haze #1 is a haze x purple thai





tekdc911 said:


> that would be the one i left some lower sites to finish up some possibly reveg i couldnt get a clone to take on it even tried arilayering 2 branches


Sounds amazing..that explains a lot


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ill take a couple pics of whats left


Do that, I'll check em out tomorrow. Need to get my tired ass in bed..lol

nite Tekk, take care of that baby bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

my hazey ones are covered in trichs the first two are what I labeled thai dom


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm gonna have to reveg it  So ill prolly just transplant it prune the roots some and start pulling it out of the room at lights off


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> At some point I'm either going to supplement my hps with either an LED or I'll build some cfl fixtures around the tent.


have you looked into induction ? they sell retro fit kits on ebay that could be rigged up fairly easy


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3275008 View attachment 3275009 View attachment 3275010 my hazey ones are covered in trichs the first two are what I labeled thai dom View attachment 3275012


Looking good! I'll be back later, running behind this mornin..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.shineretrofits.com/120-watt-120w-induction-light-circular-round-retrofit-kit-5000k-includes-lamp-and-multivolt-120v-220v-277v-ballast-5-year-warranty.html?gclid=CMfKytHjs8ECFeJcMgodI3oALg


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> http://www.shineretrofits.com/120-watt-120w-induction-light-circular-round-retrofit-kit-5000k-includes-lamp-and-multivolt-120v-220v-277v-ballast-5-year-warranty.html?gclid=CMfKytHjs8ECFeJcMgodI3oALg


Pretty cool..

Well no work today, sis is too sick. Back at the house for a while.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

so i knocked over one of my super lemon hazes , landed on the other super lemon haze and rolled onto about 7 of the 9 seedlings i had going  2 for sure didnt make it one lemon haze im sure will make it had to replant the big SLH and like 3 or 4 seedlings ....... big bald tattoo guy was about to cry like a baby for a second .... i had to get my big girl panties and get them right as quick as possible ......
its the sativa's fault ........... i have to put things under my pots to try to get my canopy even


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i knocked over one of my super lemon hazes , landed on the other super lemon haze and rolled onto about 7 of the 9 seedlings i had going  2 for sure didnt make it one lemon haze im sure will make it had to replant the big SLH and like 3 or 4 seedlings ....... big bald tattoo guy was about to cry like a baby for a second .... i had to get my big girl panties and get them right as quick as possible ......
> its the sativa's fault ........... i have to put things under my pots to try to get my canopy even



dammit man..sorry you lost some ladies but it will be okay! now pull those big girl britches up and get to it..

still not getting alerts! wtf..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> dammit man..sorry you lost some ladies but it will be okay! now pull those big girl britches up and get to it..
> 
> still not getting alerts! wtf..


i had like 5 mins to get them straight and in the upright position ........ shit like that always happens when the lights are going off  never when you have time to slowly fix stuff


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> so i knocked over one of my super lemon hazes , landed on the other super lemon haze and rolled onto about 7 of the 9 seedlings i had going  2 for sure didnt make it one lemon haze im sure will make it had to replant the big SLH and like 3 or 4 seedlings ....... big bald tattoo guy was about to cry like a baby for a second .... i had to get my big girl panties and get them right as quick as possible ......
> its the sativa's fault ........... i have to put things under my pots to try to get my canopy even


Damn that sucks. I'll address this more later and the other posts as well. On lunch real quick. I saved an extreme macro pic I took to post here. Check it out, the cola is coming down when I get home.

I actually took this with my camera and the magnification attachments.
Look at that cloudy, I found 2 amber ones as well.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i had like 5 mins to get them straight and in the upright position ........ shit like that always happens when the lights are going off  never when you have time to slowly fix stuff


Yeah, never when you're prepared..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Damn that sucks. I'll address this more later and the other posts as well. On lunch real quick. I saved an extreme macro pic I took to post here. Check it out, the cola is coming down when I get home.
> View attachment 3275235
> I actually took this with my camera and the magnification attachments.
> Look at that cloudy, I found 2 amber ones as well.


Lookie there..bet you're excited about that!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i had like 5 mins to get them straight and in the upright position ........ shit like that always happens when the lights are going off  never when you have time to slowly fix stuff


Did you get everything situated and back in grow mode from the roll over? Cannabis is strong, I would think they would be ok as long as the tap root wasn't ripped out. Even if it was it can be repaired it just wouldn't grow right or well. LoL

Sorry that happen to you bro that does suck. Get a more steady platform.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah, never when you're prepared..
> 
> Lookie there..bet you're excited about that!


Damn right I am. Smells good, looks good, smokes great!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

Here is the cola drying
My hand is 7.5" long. 



I like how you can see the trichomes nearly completely filled with thc. There is a slight bubble at the top to show its more than half full. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Damn right I am. Smells good, looks good, smokes great!


Woot woot!!! lots of those goin round today!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

More pics


I'm spraying most of the smaller immature nugs 


As well as this branch on the super haze


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is the cola drying
> My hand is 7.5" long.
> View attachment 3275331
> View attachment 3275333
> ...


That's a killer shot..and a damn fine cola bro 

NTS..get a camera like Sgt's..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

I would like to add that the purple monkey is like horny goat weed. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's a killer shot..and a damn fine cola bro
> 
> NTS..get a camera like Sgt's..lol


Thanks rosey. Its going to be a nice smoke and it takes a lot of practice to get that close.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I would like to add that the purple monkey is like horny goat weed. LoL


Oh I don't doubt that at all  that's the PV in it for damn sure. Fuckin lights my ass up! Haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh I don't doubt that at all  that's the PV in it for damn sure. Fuckin lights my ass up! Haha


Wait, you've smoked the PM before?
Was it like mine or did it look different?
Oh and thanks, cause I forgot what the other stain was with the gdp. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks rosey. Its going to be a nice smoke and it takes a lot of practice to get that close.


You're welcome. I'm sure it does  I love taking pictures..takes a lot of patience to get truly great shots.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wait, you've smoked the PM before?
> Was it like mine or did it look different?


No, I've smoked the PV it came from (and have 80 seeds on hand). I told Dank he should have called it that..lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> No, I've smoked the PV it came from (and have 80 seeds on hand). I told Dank he should have called it that..lmao


Ah ok, well at least I know what the other strain is. You would like the 2 combined, its nice. 
Did the PV smell fruity? Or do you think that is coming from the gdp? 

Also, that cola wet weighs 1.15oz.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> More pics
> View attachment 3275349
> 
> I'm spraying most of the smaller immature nugs
> ...


Damn man, these are great pics. Smart to do the popcorn, usually no real weight loss there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't really care how long it takes, I'm gonna make some fem seeds of this plant, I love the pheno and it hasn't given me any issues what so ever, so I want some nice fem seeds. I'll keep spraying and growing one bud if I have to. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok, well at least I know what the other strain is. You would like the 2 combined, its nice.
> Did the PV smell fruity? Or do you think that is coming from the gdp?
> 
> Also, that cola wet weighs 1.15oz.


Very fruity, yes  that's pretty good weight..you should have at least 60% of that left after curing.

You do know the other strain? I was gonna say I could PM it to you if you didn't.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn man, these are great pics. Smart to do the popcorn, usually no real weight loss there.


Indeed and I already received my bubble bags so any trim or popcorn buds that are not big enough to amount to much are going in the freezer till the end of the super hazes life cycle and then I'm gonna make bubble hash.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't really care how long it takes, I'm gonna make some fem seeds of this plant, I love the pheno and it hasn't given me any issues what so ever, so I want some nice fem seeds. I'll keep spraying and growing one bud if I have to. LoL


Keep me posted on your progress with that. You crack me up..LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Very fruity, yes  that's pretty good weight..you should have at least 60% of that left after curing.
> 
> You do know the other strain? I was gonna say I could PM it to you if you didn't.


Its supposed to be grand daddy purp and the purp voodoo I suppose.
Is there a 3rd?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Indeed and I already received my bubble bags so any trim or popcorn buds that are not big enough to amount to much are going in the freezer till the end of the super hazes life cycle and then I'm gonna make bubble hash.


You should do a vid when you make your hash bro..damn there I go giving you something else to do. I'm still waiting on my audio recording..lmao just fuckin with ya man..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Keep me posted on your progress with that. You crack me up..LoL


You know I will. I cant go without taking pics of my plants. LoL I'll have some fem seeds and fem pollen before the end of the PM life cycle and I don't mind using a bud or two to get a bunch of seeds.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its supposed to be grand daddy purp and the purp voodoo I suppose.
> Is there a 3rd?


Of course.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You should do a vid when you make your hash bro..damn there I go giving you something else to do. I'm still waiting on my audio recording..lmao just fuckin with ya man..


There are plenty of vids on youtube. There is one guy that shows a real good way of doing it and that video is what made me go ahead and get them bags, but I got them for a steal. 22 dollars for 5 bags, cant beat that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Of course.


Ok not I'm lost. I thought there were only two?


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok not I'm lost. I thought there were only two?


PM sent.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm gonna say mine leans toward gdp, look:


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm gonna say mine leans toward gdp, look:


It's damn close for sure..they are both very similar in structure and color but the PV has a lot more purple in it when once it's dried. You'll definitely have to keep me posted on the curing!
Got another happy person with this one, feels good to see some good coming from the work that was put into by everyone involved.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> It's damn close for sure..they are both very similar in structure and color but the PV has a lot more purple in it when once it's dried.


We'll see when it dries in the next few days.
I should have put this thing into a 5 gal container, it would have been huge. Oh well, next time.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We'll see when it dries in the next few days.
> I should have put this thing into a 5 gal container, it would have been huge. Oh well, next time.


That's right, next time. 

Well, my friend is waiting for me to come for an early dinner to her house. I'll be back in a couple hours.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's right, next time.
> 
> Well, my friend is waiting for me to come for an early dinner to her house. I'll be back in a couple hours.


K, have a good time.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

Will do. She's an older lady, I enjoy hanging with her. She tells some great stories about my hometown here..

catch up with ya in a bit..


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm baaaaack!! 

but I'm on the phone..lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

Now I'm back waiting for my game to re download.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

I've decided to play: Alice, Madness returns.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Now I'm back waiting for my game to re download.


I'm back waiting on my high to chill. Pretty damn fried right now. My nephew is the happiest I've ever seen him. Getting his child back after 4 years..he invited me to share his loud and celebrate with him tonight


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm back waiting on my high to chill. Pretty damn fried right now. My nephew is the happiest I've ever seen him. Getting his child back after 4 years..he invited me to share his loud and celebrate with him tonight


Awesome. Bout to load a bowl myself.

Horrible pic. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

Hows that for loud? Eh


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Awesome. Bout to load a bowl myself.
> 
> Horrible pic. LoL
> View attachment 3275697


Lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hows that for loud? Eh


SAWEET


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

everyone got high and passed out ????


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> No, I've smoked the PV it came from (and *have 80 seeds on hand*). I told Dank he should have called it that..lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


>


 Hahaha 

Pm me


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Awesome. Bout to load a bowl myself.
> 
> Horrible pic. LoL
> View attachment 3275697


Beautiful golden bud 

Shut up


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> everyone got high and passed out ????


Bwahahahaa nope not yet, just answered your pm though. Sorry took so lo g, I'm so high that it took me about close to an hour to type it..lol!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Bwahahahaa nope not yet, just answered your pm though. Sorry took so lo g, I'm so high that it took me about close to an hour to type it..lol!!


 ive been trying to break in this bowl i made out of cherry wood its not pretty im just trying to figure out how thick i need to make the bowls i got some 23"x16"x2.5" rough cuts from the mill down the road they are waste drops but its cherry none the less  so im going to make a bunch of bowls out of it


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ive been trying to break in this bowl i made out of cherry wood its not pretty im just trying to figure out how thick i need to make the bowls i got some 23"x16"x2.5" rough cuts from the mill down the road they are waste drops but its cherry none the less  so im going to make a bunch of bowls out of it


Cherry..hmmm...

Sounds cool. Sorry man I passed out, was up late as hell. Now almost time for the memorial 

This too shall pass.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ive been trying to break in this bowl i made out of cherry wood its not pretty im just trying to figure out how thick i need to make the bowls i got some 23"x16"x2.5" rough cuts from the mill down the road they are waste drops but its cherry none the less  so im going to make a bunch of bowls out of it


If you are talking about regular bowls and not smoking bowls the thickness needs to be 1/2" to 3/4" thick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Cherry..hmmm...
> 
> Sounds cool. Sorry man I passed out, was up late as hell. Now almost time for the memorial
> 
> This too shall pass.


I slept for 12 hours today. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> everyone got high and passed out ????


Ahaha, I didn't I got balls deep playing a video game. It was pretty cool watching the graphics for Alice in a creepy wonderland. LoL


tekdc911 said:


>


MMMMMHMMMMMM!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I slept for 12 hours today. LoL


I got 5 hours in last night then just woke up a few ago. Been sleeping since about 5ish. 

I was whooped.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry you all, life is busy. 
I took some close up shots of the super haze's trichomes. She is 11 weeks flower and I have no idea what to think. I've never grown a mostly sativa hybrid like this and I don't know what to look for in the color. I read it needs to be 30% amber and I see none. I do see clear and mostly cloudy, but nothing like amber. Some areas are more clear than others and taking test buds from different parts of the plant shows me different highs. One is hardly there at all, but one is very mind altering, I'm within the mind altering right now.

@tekdc911 When is the best time to harvest a sativa? 

These are taken with +13 magnification lens on a standard macro dslr. Exposure was around .-4.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

mind altering and no body is early for a haze ........ ive had some run 16 weeks , 12-14 is pretty common IMO


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

the heads are round but not matured from the looks of it..... its close ..... within a few weeks anyway
............ its deer season .......... so im hardly on myself ATM


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks! 
That's what I was thinking, around fuck it let's say 3 weeks that will put it at 14. I was just wondering cause the max time I read on this one is 9 weeks. I cut off one of the colas and its drying so I could see but its not there yet and I can tell.
This is literally the tallest longest flowering plant I've ever had. 

Deer season sounds nice and I wish I could, I just don't have the time yet. Mid Dec and I should be able to get out there.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

i think my tall lanky sativa , the all bud all bud no leaf plant is going to surprise me , the kosher is obviously going to yield well i just have no idea how much im hoping for 4 zip min i should be able to get more though ........ almost a 5 month veg 6 weeks into flower ....... chopping 2-3 weeks before xmas regardless of where there at ....... about to order a new bulb ...... cheapest ive found it is 65 bucks


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i think my tall lanky sativa , the all bud all bud no leaf plant is going to surprise me , the kosher is obviously going to yield well i just have no idea how much im hoping for 4 zip min i should be able to get more though ........ almost a 5 month veg 6 weeks into flower ....... chopping 2-3 weeks before xmas regardless of where there at ....... about to order a new bulb ...... cheapest ive found it is 65 bucks


PICS!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

" 9 weeks " maybe the average time but the sativa dom's are still gonna have to run longer


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> PICS!!!


lol phone is charging one sec


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3281328 View attachment 3281329 View attachment 3281332


Super healthy!

Those are five week veggers? How big are those pots?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Super healthy!
> 
> Those are five week veggers? How big are those pots?


lol no 5 months veg  im guessin a 14-16 week flower time just from the way they are acting ...... both needed 11/13 before they started flowering 
and they are 5-6 gallon pots 
im only using a 400w lumatek high par HPS


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 26, 2014)

stuck a newport 100 pack in the first pic for a size reference


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2014)

I have good news and bad news. 

Good news, the purple monkey has started developing pollen sacks. YAY!!

Bad news, the super haze is being burned, like seriously burned, not nute burn or something like that, like it has been almost smoking itself. I'll be cutting the other tops (just the tops) off the super haze tomorrow.

I would go ahead and chop the rest of the tops down, but the apartment people want to come by and check our fire alarm and air filter. I change the battery every 6 months in the fire alarm and use my own filters for the hvac since they only do this randomly when I guess they just want to be asses. 

Here is the pollen sacks forming on the pm.


Here is the top I cut down and found some nice burn.


The smoke on the super haze isn't bad, it does make me sort of uppity depending on how much I smoke. There isn't very much body load, which isn't bad IMO. 
Lastly, my seeds finally arrived. It took 29 days for me to receive it. Its possible I'm going to write them an email and tell them they are losing a customer because of that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2014)

I forgot to mention that on the other top I cut over a week ago had a couple of seeds forming, which is weird because I didn't pollinate that branch.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 28, 2014)

almost looks like bud rot


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> almost looks like bud rot


I don't think it is, but its hanging right now so if it is it should spread. Also, if it is then it just started cause its not deep or anything just on the very top, it looks and smells burnt to me though and none of the others have it, but idk. Still gonna chop the tops off tomorrow.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 28, 2014)

maybe the light got too close


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2014)

The light has been too close. Within 3".


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 29, 2014)

Harvested the tops when I got home today and it weighed out wet at 11oz. I still have a good majority of the plant left to harvest which will be another few weeks or so.


Whats left


PM



^^^ Check that shit out, I have 4 sites like this growing pollen sacks for me. WOOT! Gonna get me some fem seeds... May actually work this time since I refuse to let this plant finish until I get them. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 29, 2014)

The light is now 9" from the very top of the super haze. That's better.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 29, 2014)

Who likes my new avatar? I think its hilarious. Kinda fits my personality.

who da fuk u lukin @t?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 29, 2014)

check out the baby cam i ordered  
i ordered a couple extra since they are so cheap and have a 5 exchange warranty im going to put one up under the eve on the porch and one at the feeder in my back yard and just run a extension cord out there its just a few hundred feet maybe just over 200 
just worried about the router being able to pick it up


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Indoor-Wireless-WIFI-IP-Camera-Audio-Webcam-LED-IR-Night-Monitor-Security-/121452550460?pt=PCA_Video_Conferencing_Webcams&hash=item1c4722d93c


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

is it done yet ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3283571 is it done yet ?


?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

I have to change two if not 3 sensors on my truck. I failed emissions today cause I reset the codes before going not realizing there was a drive cycle that needed to be completed before. I checked obd again and found that 2 have still not reset so hopefully they will tonight on my way to class and I can go by tomorrow and pass.

I have the HO2S that needs to be replaced:


And the ECT sensor


I don't have a wrench for either one.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

borrow a wrench from orielys or assholezone and change it in the parking lot ....... just use some leather gloves so you dont burn your dick skinners 

that kosher is just staking nodes still  i was hoping i was wrong and it would finish around 10 weeks but this is going on week 6 almost :/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> borrow a wrench from orielys or assholezone and change it in the parking lot ....... just use some leather gloves so you dont burn your dick skinners
> 
> that kosher is just staking nodes still  i was hoping i was wrong and it would finish around 10 weeks but this is going on week 6 almost :/


Tomorrow I'm gonna go buy the set at orileys for 12/dollars has all sizes and could come in handy. I went and got the temp sensor which was the cheapest and dude at the store was an idiot so I left without the other before I snapped. 

That doesn't look done at all. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't think it is, but its hanging right now so if it is it should spread. Also, if it is then it just started cause its not deep or anything just on the very top, it looks and smells burnt to me though and none of the others have it, but idk. Still gonna chop the tops off tomorrow.


Woot woot!! I gotta go back and look. I'm about pissed with the damn alert system. I've been working a lot lately, sorry I haven't been by. How you doing?

hey @tekdc911


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

You think if I just changed this temp sensor it will correct the heat o2? I'd really like to not have to buy that thing for 60 dollars.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Woot woot!! I gotta go back and look. I'm about pissed with the damn alert system. I've been working a lot lately, sorry I haven't been by. How you doing?
> 
> hey @tekdc911


Failed emissions today and its costing me like 200/dollars to get my tags renewed since I'm having to replace shit on my truck.


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

wth is that in your avatar man??? looks kinda like the abominable snowman from Rudolph a bit..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Failed emissions today and its costing me like 200/dollars to get my tags renewed since I'm having to replace shit on my truck.


Oh shit man..that sucks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> wth is that in your avatar man??? looks kinda like the abominable snowman from Rudolph a bit..lol


Jumping spider. Look them up, you will laugh your ass off. They like to wear rain drops as hats.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

02 sensors just go out around 70k or so ........ surprised it doesnt have 2


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Who likes my new avatar? I think its hilarious. Kinda fits my personality.
> 
> who da fuk u lukin @t?
> View attachment 3283204


you posted that pic at exactly 4:20 PM yesterday..lol

It's totally trippy..


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Jumping spider. Look them up, you will laugh your ass off. They like to wear rain drops as hats.


Oh man, ok..lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> 02 sensors just go out around 70k or so ........ surprised it doesnt have 2


It does, but only one is bad. LoL Its the upstream.. Good call, I got high and forgot that part.
My truck is at 89000


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh man, ok..lmao


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It does, but only one is bad. LoL Its the upstream.. Good call, I got high and forgot that part.
> My truck is at 89000


ECT engine coolant temp ? 
i do know the temp sensor usually regulates the computerized choke / air fuel mixture so that would help a bit on it running rich but the O2 is usually the main culprit


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>



Haha cute man..cute..


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

how yall liking the weather ? 72 in my closet no AC


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ECT engine coolant temp ?
> i do know the temp sensor usually regulates the computerized choke / air fuel mixture so that would help a bit on it running rich but the O2 is usually the main culprit


Yea, the ect has been giving me issues for a while it was the first thing to show, but I never did anything about it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> how yall liking the weather ? 72 in my closet no AC


44 here. I love it.

I think its supposed to snow this weekend sometime.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

my mustang i just got rid of ........ the temp sensor had something to do with the timing advance .... some way or another the timing would start getting off like i advanced the distributor to far 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, the ect has been giving me issues for a while it was the first thing to show, but I never did anything about it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> 44 here. I love it.
> 
> I think its supposed to snow this weekend sometime.


Saturday night its supposed to be in the 30's here ....... im going to be in a tree stand all night or at least till i shoot something ........


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

i had problems with my brakes on my truck they both started locking up in the front ......... started changing shit couldnt figure it out ..... 
i used the wrong grease when i assembled the front calipers and had some O-rings swell up on me ......... 10 bucks in O-rings and 5 bucks in the right grease and im good to go ........ would of been nice to now before i changed the ABS controller and brake booster


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Saturday night its supposed to be in the 30's here ....... im going to be in a tree stand all night or at least till i shoot something ........


Ahem, screw you. 
That sounds nice.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

Is it ok to change it right after its been driven or should I wait till it cools down?


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ahem, screw you.
> That sounds nice.


been having hog problems ...... now season for deer opened and people are moving around in the woods so i have 2 new packs showing up one set of about 6-9 are russian boar , huge and wire haired ........ the others look like rooters and hampshire crosses ..... only coming out at night and predawn and they have the deer ran off so it kinda sucks ......... got 6-10 points on camera until season opened and the hogs showed up ......... i saw some when i pulled in the drive the other night in my back yard so i know the deer are still here and aint been shot already just not hitting the feeders


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Is it ok to change it right after its been driven or should I wait till it cools down?


itll just be hot as fuck but you can change it when ever ........ the temp sensor .... be sure to open your radiator cap and vent the pressure off it if the engine is hot so you dont spray scalding shit in your face or on you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

Think I'll just wait for it to cool down first. I'm accident prone when it comes to shit like this. I can never do a job without cutting myself somehow.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

i need a caretaker job ......... or a spot in a commercial grow :/ 
i wanna be legit so bad ..............


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> Saturday night its supposed to be in the 30's here ....... im going to be in a tree stand all night or at least till i shoot something ........


Here too. They are hunting the woods around the farm where I'm working right now. So far so good, no stray bullets 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Think I'll just wait for it to cool down first. I'm accident prone when it comes to shit like this. I can never do a job without cutting myself somehow.


you sound like my dad. He always was always hurting himself when he worked on cars or out in the yard..he really got into his work


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i need a caretaker job ......... or a spot in a commercial grow :/
> i wanna be legit so bad ..............


you n me both bro. One day...


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> you n me both bro. One day...


when these plants are done im changing my room up adding another light and going full stealth mode false wall and actually having a closet in front when you open the door ........ and a small cfl cab for veg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Here too. They are hunting the woods around the farm where I'm working right now. So far so good, no stray bullets
> 
> you sound like my dad. He always was always hurting himself when he worked on cars or out in the yard..he really got into his work


Good no stray bullets, that would suck. I hate being around 'some' hunters, they are dangerous. 

I do as well, usually never realize that I'm sliced open till I'm done or someone points it out. Rub some dirt on it and keep going.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Good no stray bullets, that would suck. I hate being around 'some' hunters, they are dangerous.
> 
> I do as well, usually never realize that I'm sliced open till I'm done or someone points it out. *Rub some dirt on it and keep going*.


i keep super glue in the tool box


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> when these plants are done im changing my room up adding another light and going full stealth mode false wall and actually having a closet in front when you open the door ........ and a small cfl cab for veg


My friend had his super haze plant stolen two days before harvest. LoL

Stupid idiot shouldn't be growing a sativa plant outdoors in a residential neighborhood.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My friend had his super haze plant stolen two days before harvest. LoL
> 
> Stupid idiot shouldn't be growing a sativa plant outdoors in a residential neighborhood.


i have 2 super lemon hazes going 12/12 from seed , i think they are 3 weeks old or so one is almost 2 foot tall and the other is maybe a foot


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

and a AKR on 12/12 from seed i never realized they could be this lanky it'll be a single cola i think


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, the bud production I've had on my sativa I can't complain, but they def aren't meant to grow in a 5.5ft tent.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 30, 2014)

lol just make them flat  and fill your tent with one plant


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 31, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> when these plants are done im changing my room up adding another light and going full stealth mode false wall and actually having a closet in front when you open the door ........ and a small cfl cab for veg


 Sounds killer. I like it 


SirGreenThumb said:


> My friend had his super haze plant stolen two days before harvest. LoL
> 
> Stupid idiot shouldn't be growing a sativa plant outdoors in a residential neighborhood.


yeah, like mine got jacked back in the burbs..right off my master bedroom deck too. Squirrely little fucker, he knew not to come back to my house. He was one of son's 'friends'..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Good no stray bullets, that would suck. I hate being around 'some' hunters, they are dangerous.
> 
> I do as well, usually never realize that I'm sliced open till I'm done or someone points it out. Rub some dirt on it and keep going.


Maybe some super glue should be in my work bag..lol thanks Tek! 

Yep dirt'll fix it...


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 31, 2014)

Some cool shit right here..


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 31, 2014)

well guys, I have to hit the hay. I'll do better about checking in since the damn alerts aren't coming through. I only get quotes or tags from you guys to me and that's all it seems. Odd..seeing as I am subscribed with instant email alert..?:


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 31, 2014)

this is what im thinkin 3" pvc pipe and fittings , 2 400 w hps cooltubes , NFT system  it isnt exact but its the jist of what im planning on doing......... with like a zero hands on approach since i will have hell getting to the plants to the left id have to take the res out or stand in it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 31, 2014)

I changed the ect sensor and even though it took out one of the codes, its still throwing an 0128 code which is still the coolant thermostat so that tells me I changed the wrong one. I guess I should have changed the internal thermostat inside the pipe.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

one goes to the computer and one to the gauge i believe ......... the actual thermostat with the spring is mechanical and shouldnt throw a code


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

i stand corrected it is the manual one thats bad
http://engine-codes.com/p0128.html


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

its stuck open


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Yea. Technically it doesn't throw a code itself cause the one it throws is for the sensor, but it could be either one and after reading over it more once I figured out the drive cycle failed I found out that 9 out of 10 times its going to be the internal thermostat by the block.

I also managed to fuck up my hand while changing the wrong thermostat. I was breaking it loose with the special sensor tool for tight places and when it broke loose, the momentum threw my fist right into the firewall of my truck (the one I broke) So I'm in some pain and it my hand is swollen over the knuckle I broke. 

I went to bed early, but my hand just woke me up so I needed to smoke to subside some of this pain. About to get a cold compress.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea. Technically it doesn't throw a code itself cause the one it throws is for the sensor, but it could be either one and after reading over it more once I figured out the drive cycle failed I found out that 9 out of 10 times its going to be the internal thermostat by the block.
> 
> I also managed to fuck up my hand while changing the wrong thermostat. I was breaking it loose with the special sensor tool for tight places and when it broke loose, the momentum threw my fist right into the firewall of my truck (the one I broke) So I'm in some pain and it my hand is swollen over the knuckle I broke.
> 
> I went to bed early, but my hand just woke me up so I needed to smoke to subside some of this pain. About to get a cold compress.


i was taught to keep my hand open when you break a nut loose ......... keeps you from punching metal ........... really the code is the motor isnt heating up quick enough ...... do you get your parts from ebay ? ..... if you dont mind waiting and have some time to look around you can save some serious cash


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i was taught to keep my hand open when you break a nut loose ......... keeps you from punching metal ........... really the code is the motor isnt heating up quick enough ...... do you get your parts from ebay ? ..... if you dont mind waiting and have some time to look around you can save some serious cash


I kind have to learn this shit as I go. I told you I cant do any thing like this without hurting myself. The job gets done efficiently but I get injured in the process. I usually just go to the auto parts store to get my parts. I called to see what they would charge to put one on for me and they told me 240 dollars. No thanks, I'll spend the 40 for the part and do it myself. I just got to find an area to do it as I cannot do that type of job in the apartment parking lot.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I kind have to learn this shit as I go. I told you I cant do any thing like this without hurting myself. The job gets done efficiently but I get injured in the process. I usually just go to the auto parts store to get my parts. I called to see what they would charge to put one on for me and they told me 240 dollars. No thanks, I'll spend the 40 for the part and do it myself. I just got to find an area to do it as I cannot do that type of job in the apartment parking lot.


should just be like 2 bolts


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

what motor is it ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I have an 06 chevy colorado ls
4 c


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

you can do that in a few minutes honestly .......... just drain the coolant into a bucket / tub first so when you braek the nuts loose it doesnt go everywhere ..... radiator has a drain plug on it just take a couple gallons out no need to totally drain it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

2.8 L I forgot to mention that and that is actually what you asked for . LoL.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll just get in trouble if I do it in the parking lot is the only thing. I'm going to more than likely go by my moms house at some point and do it in their driveway.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3284970


Yeah, I have the diagrams as well.  thanks though


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

ohh fuck that ................... id tell em to eat a dick


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm gonna have to think about it but I may order if from ebay. Its on there for 26 dollars and free shipping.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't used ebay in a while. Do they still only use paypal or can you use a credit card for them?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

My fucking pinky is twice its normal size.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

been reading " hacking wireless networks for dummies " just for the hell of it


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I haven't used ebay in a while. Do they still only use paypal or can you use a credit card for them?


depends on seller


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> been reading " hacking wireless networks for dummies " just for the hell of it


And what have you found out? It can be pretty easy with the right tools.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

want to run a camera in the room when i rebuild it but i think i may use a wired one  instead of one of the wireless i ordered


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> And what have you found out? It can be pretty easy with the right tools.


cain and able ...... all im sayin


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I don't think you will have to worry about someone in *your* area to hack your wireless camera. LoL. Besides that, wireless cameras run off the pc and router their associated with, so if you have solid security on your network you should be good to go.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Speaking of. I always feel the need to watch swordfish when it comes on. Kinda like right this moment.

Have you seen scorpion? I like that show.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

i dunno maybe im paranoid


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

na i hadnt seen scorpion ill check it out 
monday im running snares had people hunting for opening now its settling down so its time to go to work  ....... gotta get them gone before spring plan on planting at least an acre


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Why not install a drop? Then you can be wired in easily.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why not install a drop? Then you can be wired in easily.


lost me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lost me


A network wall jack with cat5 cabling ran through the wall to its main source. Then you can just plug right in with direct connect.

Now that I think about it that sounds like a lot of work. LoL NVM


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> A network wall jack with cat5 cabling ran through the wall to its main source. Then you can just plug right in with direct connect.
> 
> Now that I think about it that sounds like a lot of work. LoL NVM


na i could just run under everything  its what i was planning on doing ......... 
im trying to find a infrared or night vision rifle scope for around 200 its proving to be difficult


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4x-fixed-magnified-Rifles-Optic-night-vision-scope-w-mini-red-dot-standard-20mm-QD-scope/1926099573.html?af=ppc&isdl=y&src=Google&albch=Google&aff_short_key=6vYvMRFf&gclid=CLig5tf72MECFUkF7AodayAAAg


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

i think something is off with my browser it cuts all the good shit out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i think something is off with my browser it cuts all the good shit out


You're being censored. LoL


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You're being censored. LoL


probably ....... i checked out that scope its just a low light scope and its not labeled right its night vision compatible like with a head set


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/night-vision-goggles-hunting-products-accurate-3X-lightweight-Water-fog-resistant-40-hrs-working-Long-Range/1696287188.html


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, LoL.
I think the cheapest I found was 399. To bad you cant mount a monocular to it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

they make kits to mount some of them


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

I figured something like that would be hard to keep sighted in. I.guess you could in case a monocular in some sort of metal housing and mount it. Do they all have crosshairs, well but then you are looking at windage adjustments and.idk if they have those.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go back to bed. Hopefully when I wake up my hand wont be so swollen. 

</out>


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2014)

Another purple monkey harvest


Super haze bag appeal


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I figured something like that would be hard to keep sighted in. I.guess you could in case a monocular in some sort of metal housing and mount it. Do they all have crosshairs, well but then you are looking at windage adjustments and.idk if they have those.


 when using a monocular the scope stays sighted in and the night vision is just looking through it at what ever the infrared is bouncing off of


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 1, 2014)

As long as the ir LEDs aren't covered it works perfect I could just screw a peice of flat bar to the stock and clamp one to it and duct tape the gap between the scope and optics .... I have some 12v led lights that are remote controlled setup , they are 15w pond lights and have like a TV remote to turn them on and change the brightness and color ,dim red light works fine doesn't bother them but you can't move into position as easy as you can in the pitch black


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 6, 2014)

I have installed a coolant sensor and thermostat on my truck. No longer have any codes, but have failed emissions twice due to the evap not being ready. Apparently its a pain in the ass to set, so still haven't gotten my tags yet. 

The last PM harvest yielded me 10grams dry and I just took another harvest from the super haze which should give me another 35 grams.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 6, 2014)

Smoking on the PM since now I actually have it in a curing jar properly dried.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 6, 2014)

Small smoke Report for Purple monkey & Super Haze(ch9)​
The purple monkey is good smoke. It has a fruity smell and taste and only really takes two hits to get high and stay high for 2 hours, but being me, I usually just smoke the whole bowl from a pipe or bong and am nice and ripped for a good 3.5 hours off this. I can sleep and eat on this very well and its good at calming me down when the need occurs. It has both properties of indica and sativa with indica being dominate, but the sativa is there and lets you stay awake, just not very alert. Cannot study on the Purple monkey as its hard to stay focused on it, but it does make you chatty at times.

The Super Haze is pretty decent itself and with a staggering harvest makes each jar a little bit different ( I have 2.5 jars full currently).The smoke is like a common pine flavor and well as the smell, nothing really special stands out about the smell. It tastes like it smells and since I didn't trim it very well it has some nice coughing associated with it.. In other words (Trim better than I) for smoother smoke. The high onset seems quite slow to me, but it does stay around for about 3 hours a little less, but it is a lot more focused than the purple monkey. I can study on the super haze and actually pay attention to the material if I take a few hits every 20 min or so I can keep my high level and keep on studying without getting to bored with the material. So its good for focus. 

All in all I like the smoke from the super haze, I just don't like how it grows as my space wasn't prepared for this type of plant. All in all it has turned out pretty good since it helps me stay focused on what I need to be doing and as you probably have noticed I'm never around, so it keeps me wanting to do stuff. LoL.
Forgot to mention that I can go to sleep on the super haze, but whenever I do, I usually sleep for a very very long time and wake up with sort of a hang over, its kinda weird so I try not to smoke it before going to sleep... PM is good for that. 

But yeah, hope everyone that comes here every now and then are doing well and I'll stop by when I can.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have installed a coolant sensor and thermostat on my truck. No longer have any codes, but have failed emissions twice due to the evap not being ready. Apparently its a pain in the ass to set, so still haven't gotten my tags yet.
> 
> The last PM harvest yielded me 10grams dry and I just took another harvest from the super haze which should give me another 35 grams.


are you just barely failing ?
they have stuff you can put in the tank and then drive the car on the highway until it gets to operating temp and then take it to get it tested and it should pass if its borderline


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 6, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> are you just barely failing ?
> they have stuff you can put in the tank and then drive the car on the highway until it gets to operating temp and then take it to get it tested and it should pass if its borderline


Everything says ready except the evap. It says not ready and I've taken it through several drive cycles. Not sure how long its going to take. I'm allowed to fail one and still pass, but not if it was a previous code, I have to pass if it was a previous code, so I'm just trying to get it to say ready like the rest and I'll be good to go.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Everything says ready except the evap. It says not ready and I've taken it through several drive cycles. Not sure how long its going to take. I'm allowed to fail one and still pass, but not if it was a previous code, I have to pass if it was a previous code, so I'm just trying to get it to say ready like the rest and I'll be good to go.


whats the code ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 7, 2014)

Not a code, within the obd 2 there is a section that says I/M and it tells you what is not done running its cycle. If the code has been reset and has been tested it shows as ready, if not it shows as not ready.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 14, 2014)

hey guys just wanted to stop over and say howdy! been helping a friend with some stuff and dealing with mom. Hope y'all have a great day, I'll check in again later today if I can.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 14, 2014)

Good News!
I will have PM fem seeds and PM+SH fem seeds.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 14, 2014)

Its kinda funny what I did.
I took the pm plant that has had the lower buds converted and set it on top of my cool mist humidifier. The idea was to set it atop the fan part of the humidifier and let the air blow the pollen up towards the buds and it seemed to have worked cause a lot more is pollinated that I brushed on.
So far I have half an oz of PM and 5 oz of SH and more to come from both, not much from the PM but I still have a whole harvest to complete on the super haze which will give me another ounce.

Here are my lovely pollen sacks. (going to chop them off right before lights out and store them somehow and get the rest of the pollen and save it for next run.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 14, 2014)

It is very hard to collect pollen from the pollen sacks that have grown only on the node and not a stem so I'm going to cut them off and somehow collect the pollen or just let it completely dry out and crush it. Not sure, so ideas would be helpful. @tekdc911


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 14, 2014)

@roseypeach @tekdc911 
Hope all is well with you two, been to busy to be here much.


----------



## tekdc911 (Nov 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It is very hard to collect pollen from the pollen sacks that have grown only on the node and not a stem so I'm going to cut them off and somehow collect the pollen or just let it completely dry out and crush it. Not sure, so *ideas would be helpful.* @tekdc911


lol no idea ...... usually the first sacks are punk and dont put pollen out so wait a bit and make sure its dropping pollen before you chop them off ........


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol no idea ...... usually the first sacks are punk and dont put pollen out so wait a bit and make sure its dropping pollen before you chop them off ........


Different parts drop pollen every day. I was collecting it there for a bit but stopped and just placed the fan under it so it would fly up. LoL

I


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @roseypeach @tekdc911
> Hope all is well with you two, been to busy to be here much.


sup!! Been okay I guess, got my mama moving in sometime soon. Been busy busy busy...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like I may be driving around town trying to locate someone who can get me some molly or x. 

Don't you just love it when someone says they can get something only to never get it and then to start ignoring your texts? Man I sure do, it makes me feel like the circle of life is complete.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 16, 2014)

Wasn't able to find x or molly, but was able to get a shit ton of adderall. I have over 100 10mg ir adderall.. Took 6 of them about 15 min ago on an empty stomach.... This should be fun.... Adderall + Sativa = hella good time.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb member: 108244 said:


> Looks like I may be driving around town trying to locate someone who can get me some molly or x.
> 
> Don't you just love it when someone says they can get something only to never get it and then to start ignoring your texts? Man I sure do, it makes me feel like the circle of life is complete.




I hate playing that game 

Another reason I want to do a perpetual grow..if fate ever allows it. Right now I'm between jobs again, having to think outside the box..pretty drastic stuff. May be relocating out of state for work. Sorry I haven't been by lately, mama is living with me now. She is in worse health that I realized and we are looking into adult daycare for her tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 24, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @roseypeach @tekdc911
> Hope all is well with you two, been to busy to be here much.


YO @SirGreenThumb how's school goin? sorry I haven't been by much, I'm taking care of my mom now since she's living with me. Got a house full actually, brother and his family are living here too..lol it's a hot damn mess!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello everyone.

Sorry I don't really come here anymore, I have been busy with this being my last semester in college and then everything else that has been going on. 

First I will go over weed since that is what this site is about. I have finished all of my grow and haven't started anything back yet, but when I do it will be pineapple express in hydro, so stay tuned for that when it happens as I will create another journal. I don't have anymore purple monkey which sucks cause I liked it, but I do have plenty of super haze like 5 mason jars of super haze. The smoke is good, my fiancee said it smells like cucumbers, kinda weird. 

Speaking of my fiancee she will more than likely become my wife sometime next year. 

I have viable seeds, but they are fem crosses. Purple monkey + Super haze.. Those will be interesting to grow, hope they keep the PM structure. 

Over thanksgiving a close family friend passed away. Maybe I should say that his heart stopped the day before and he died the day of. He was like a father figure to me as we talked about life and such and always shot the shit and made fun of my step dad. He was the man I spoke of that I always went to go wash his RV for him so he could go camping with it looking nice. It amazes me how quickly things happen, I had just spoken to him 3 weeks prior during the midterm elections and he seemed like his usual self, had an I voted sticker on his shirt happy that he voted. 

He will be missed and wherever he ended up after this place I'm sure he is much happier. 

To everyone else, like the two of you that talk to me here, I hope everything is going well in your lives.

@roseypeach I'm glad you are having a good time with your family and I hope your mother is doing well. I would also like to mention that me and my mother are back on speaking terms and we hugged it out and all that emotional shit, well on her side, I guess I figured it was time and my mom stays sick and I don't think I could have lived with myself if anything ended on bad terms.

@tekdc911 Hope everything is going well with your baby and your grow and life in general. Good luck on your hunting and may you yield tons of meat. 

Well, that's all I really have for right now, until next time. 
Just wanted you all to know I haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Sorry I don't really come here anymore, I have been busy with this being my last semester in college and then everything else that has been going on.
> 
> ...


Hey man..I am so sorry to hear of your friend's passing. My mother is doing okay but will have to be put in the home before long. My eldest brother and his wife are going to be staying here and looking after her so that I can find work back in the city. I'm moving in with my daughter and grandkids this evening after much consideration. I'm so glad that you and your mom worked things out, that is the best news bro  I sure hope that you and your fiance have a wonderful Christmas. I hope to get an invite to that wedding! lol You take care of yourself and know that you will be in my thoughts. Take er easy bro


----------



## SlimTim (Dec 7, 2014)

Peek-a-boo
Happy Holidays All

Sent from my VK810 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 7, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Peek-a-boo
> Happy Holidays All
> 
> Sent from my VK810 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Happy holidays to you too brother!! Good to see ya


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy holidays all!

Hope everyone is doing well, I bought some supposed "molly" last week cause dude said he had it for 40 a gram so I was like nice lets do this..... Well I got home tested it and found out my test was too old to have a proper reaction so I ordered another test and was able to test it today and its METH!. LOL 

I have crystal meth on hand.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Happy holidays all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I bought some supposed "molly" last week cause dude said he had it for 40 a gram so I was like nice lets do this..... Well I got home tested it and found out my test was too old to have a proper reaction so I ordered another test and was able to test it today and its METH!. LOL
> 
> ...


Good lord...lmao

That's a big ol no thanks..

Merry Christmas!!!

How you been, other than getting ripped off? You'd never believe the trip I've been on..not the pharma type either lol done moved again and quite possibly getting a room mate soon. My old friend from elementary school is talking about my rooming with and working for her company. If she does, I'll be set for a while. 

She's hilarious..former stoner. Told her I'll always smoke the ganja and she's got no problem with it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Good lord...lmao
> 
> That's a big ol no thanks..
> 
> ...


I've been pretty good, just busy. I'm glad things are looking up for you and that you are going to be getting some gainful employment. 

You move about as much as I did when I was younger trying to follow my dad. LoL

Anyways, have a very merry christmas and a happy new year!.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've been pretty good, just busy. I'm glad things are looking up for you and that you are going to be getting some gainful employment.
> 
> You move about as much as I did when I was younger trying to follow my dad. LoL
> 
> Anyways, have a very merry christmas and a happy new year!.


I'm not done yet! lol...No word yet..could change again very soon. This life is just getting interesting!  

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you too bro!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, hope everyone had a great holiday. 

I made bubble hash today and I'm not sure if its the bags I bought or whatever but I have quite a bit of hash still stuck to the bottom of my bags mesh screen. I decided to just let it dry on there and scrape it off later. Currently I have .6 grams of hash that I pulled from the 25u bag, the smallest one where all the highest quality gathers. 

Here it is right after pulling it from the bag


Here its been drying from 10 hours


This stuff is a pain in the ass to deal with, super sticky. 

Take care everyone. two.....three.......


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2015)

My hash isn't completely dry, but I wanted to see the quality of it so I loaded up my dirty pipe with a new screen and put a flame to it and just as I expected FULL MELT! (that means there is no contaminants in the final product, all high quality trichome heads)

Its very potent as well. Two small hits got me straight.
Don't think I mentioned this, but I got a PS4 and I'm currently playing The Evil Within.. Hard ass game on survival. 


Full Melt, not completely melted. + Filthy filthy pipe.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 3, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My hash isn't completely dry, but I wanted to see the quality of it so I loaded up my dirty pipe with a new screen and put a flame to it and just as I expected FULL MELT! (that means there is no contaminants in the final product, all high quality trichome heads)
> 
> Its very potent as well. Two small hits got me straight.
> Don't think I mentioned this, but I got a PS4 and I'm currently playing The Evil Within.. Hard ass game on survival.
> ...


Sweet brah 

Holiday was good, spent last few weeks with my daughter and her family. Great times and we smoked our asses off, I'm on the train now about an hour from my destination. Finally made the big move out of state. No longer in Ga as of about ten minutes ago.

Glad you're doing good, I'll be growing again before long. Have to wait on my seeds to be mailed..then its on like donkey Kong


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 11, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Sweet brah
> 
> Holiday was good, spent last few weeks with my daughter and her family. Great times and we smoked our asses off, I'm on the train now about an hour from my destination. Finally made the big move out of state. No longer in Ga as of about ten minutes ago.
> 
> Glad you're doing good, I'll be growing again before long. Have to wait on my seeds to be mailed..then its on like donkey Kong


Glad you're doing good as well. 
I will have another grow going here pretty soon. I need to clean out my tent. I was going to wait to see if we were moving and were not, just going to continue living in this POS apartment and save money for a house. 

Will be creating a new journal for my new grow. Not sure what I'm going to grow, probably 1 of mine and a Aurora Indica 12/12 From seed. Will notify you if you want when I get everything going.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 11, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Glad you're doing good as well.
> I will have another grow going here pretty soon. I need to clean out my tent. I was going to wait to see if we were moving and were not, just going to continue living in this POS apartment and save money for a house.
> 
> Will be creating a new journal for my new grow. Not sure what I'm going to grow, probably 1 of mine and a Aurora Indica 12/12 From seed. Will notify you if you want when I get everything going.


Absolutely bro. Let me know! We've got a lot of work to do to get ready for the next litter of puppies and decide whether or not I will go to work now or after they are sold.

We have to get the grow room ready too, then that's on too


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 14, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Glad you're doing good as well.
> I will have another grow going here pretty soon. I need to clean out my tent. I was going to wait to see if we were moving and were not, just going to continue living in this POS apartment and save money for a house.
> 
> Will be creating a new journal for my new grow. Not sure what I'm going to grow, probably 1 of mine and a Aurora Indica 12/12 From seed. Will notify you if you want when I get everything going.


Houses are much better than POS apartments anyways 

Oh and I'm jealous of your PS4. I want to play GTA! that's on my list of things to buy when I get back to work.

Yep..I'm up too late again.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Absolutely bro. Let me know! We've got a lot of work to do to get ready for the next litter of puppies and decide whether or not I will go to work now or after they are sold.
> 
> We have to get the grow room ready too, then that's on too


Puppies? What kind? I would so much rather have a dog than a cat. LoL


roseypeach said:


> Houses are much better than POS apartments anyways
> 
> Oh and I'm jealous of your PS4. I want to play GTA! that's on my list of things to buy when I get back to work.
> 
> Yep..I'm up too late again.


Indeed they are, but at least it does help us save money so that's good.
I've played every single one of them. I have GTA 3 on PS2 GTA 4 and 5 of PS3. I didn't get the new first person GTA5 on PS4 simply because it is a stupid reason why they did it and it would make the game irritating to play because in single player story you have to duck behind objects and such while in a gun fight, being in first person doesn't allow you to do that properly. They created the new GTA5 because of some saying that the game is too violent and the game developers thought that if they put you in first person you would be less likely to go and just murder civilians. 

I have every playstation ever made except for the handhelds, like psp and vita. I have 1-4 and 4 WOW, this version of next gen is fanfuckingtastic! Talk about controlling real people, it appears very realistic with the new engine. Maybe if you get yours by the end of Dec and want to get The Division we can play together on multiplayer. If you haven't seen the division or played the uncharted series I urge you to do so, from the beginning. There are currently 3 uncharted and the 4th is coming out in Dec as well, can't wait, I feel like a fan girl with these two titles coming in Dec. LoL

I'm not at work today, I've been with my grandmother in the hospital, she's close, very very close. She has 25 ulcers and she's at that age. The worst part about the whole situation is that she could, if she wanted live a good bit longer if she would just go live with my mom, but as it stands she wants to go back to the stressful environment that gave her the ulcers. Oh well, she's grown and she knows what she wants. I just hate to see her go, kinda selfish, but I love her.

Phew, enough of that....

I have two of my crosses germinating right now. I cleaned and washed my tent and carbon filter cover have a mix of MG african violet soil mixed with happy frog organic sitting in the tent waiting for their new seedlings. I still for the life of me cant figure out a name for this cross. May just have to wait and watch her grow to see what seems the best. So I'll let you know when I create the new grow journal, it should be pretty soon depending on how quick these seeds germ. I had found 2 beautiful seeds laying on the tent floor so I planted them. 

Ok, end of my story.. Sorry that was so long. (insert pun here) 

Take care rosey.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, puppies! German Shepherd 

 

There are 5 of them, one sable and 4 blacks. They only just opened their eyes yesterday, born on New Year's eve. They are huge! 2-3 handfuls a piece..lol you can see the one that nearly fills my lap. 

We have Blue Heeler babies coming March 10 or so. Probably be 10+..the mom and sire hooked up 8 times that we know of. At 2+ per pop, yeah, close to 14 puppies for her.

I'm very sorry to hear about your grandmother bro. I'll be keeping you all in my prayers. Be with her and enjoy the time you've got left with her, it is so precious.

I got to watch my SIL's brother play GTA when I was visiting over the holiday. Not sure which version of GTA but he's got the PS3. LOVED watching him drink and hit the bong, then out the door to steal a car or helicopter. Fuckin awesome man..lol

The graphics are pretty amazing. He had this one game (in beta) can't think of the name of it but the graphics are crazy good--you start out as a naked dude layng in the grass then you have to get up, find clothes, food and build shelter before some other naked dude kills you. Like said, new game in beta..lol The grass blades, trees, the general landscape..super badass realistic. I am dying to get my own system 

I really can't wait to see your grow! Keep me posted on it k?

Now there's a rosey book for ya!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Yes, puppies! German Shepherd
> 
> View attachment 3331415
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.

That puppy is cute, I like German Shepherds they are very smart dogs. Kinda funny that you mentioned dogs that are going to be born on my birthday.   I'm planning on getting a Blue Beagle when I get in a house. Blue Heeler + beagle(obviously). 

Drinking and bong hit ay, that's GTA5, you play as three different characters. I have it on PS3 as well, I don't play the multiplayer anymore, it was ok, just not like the multiplayer for gta4, then again now that I think about it I believe you can do the same thing in GTA4, battle of gay tony. On the ps3 mutliplayer on that server of sony is still free, you get access just for having the ps3, on the ps4 you have to have a PS+ membership in order to play online ( not sure if that matters to you, it doesn't for me) I like to play single player campaigns. I like multi, but there are a lot of child gamers and they are annoying as shit. Shooting people that are on your same team in the back isn't cool. 

Will do! Just waiting for these beans to sprout. I cant wait to see how they look, it should be interesting. I'm also running a 12/12 from seed with these.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 14, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> That puppy is cute, I like German Shepherds they are very smart dogs. Kinda funny that you mentioned dogs that are going to be born on my birthday.   I'm planning on getting a Blue Beagle when I get in a house. Blue Heeler + beagle(obviously).
> 
> ...


Anytime brother 

They are really adorable and cuddly as hell. 4 more weeks they'll all be gone and Ziggy, the mama Heeler will be having hers a month after that. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to that. With it being so cold they can't be outside and Cat says that Feb and March are the coldest months here (NC). I've never seen a Blue Beagle before so I looked it up..adorable!!!







Yah, he is online. He said pretty much the same thing about youngsters on there playing..lol he plays a lot, has a headset with mic so he can talk to his buddies he plays with. I'm not sure I'd want to do all that myself, just play.

That's funny about them being born on your birthday, I should remember that!  

Can't wait to see your girls!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 29, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Anytime brother
> 
> They are really adorable and cuddly as hell. 4 more weeks they'll all be gone and Ziggy, the mama Heeler will be having hers a month after that. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to that. With it being so cold they can't be outside and Cat says that Feb and March are the coldest months here (NC). I've never seen a Blue Beagle before so I looked it up..adorable!!!
> 
> ...


It can be fun to play with a group of people. I used to do that while playing gta4 and we would roll around talking and making short movies with our characters. LoL

I haven't been able to get one of my crosses to completely germinate. May have been the cold, I do have 1 aurora indica and a pineapple express that have germinated and are in the tent right now. They are 1 day from sprout as of now. I have another one of my crosses attempting to germ, but not sure what is going to happen yet. 

Fingers crossed. 

Not sure if I want to make a journal for each or just put them all in one. Prob just do the one when there is something to show. 

Man, life is busy these days, I don't have time for anything anymore. Saving money and not being able to buy stuff sucks. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 29, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It can be fun to play with a group of people. I used to do that while playing gta4 and we would roll around talking and making short movies with our characters. LoL
> 
> I haven't been able to get one of my crosses to completely germinate. May have been the cold, I do have 1 aurora indica and a pineapple express that have germinated and are in the tent right now. They are 1 day from sprout as of now. I have another one of my crosses attempting to germ, but not sure what is going to happen yet.
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah, he and his buddies did some funny shit too That's too bad on your crosses bro, maybe those that did germ will do better on the seeds next time.
Got my fingers crossed for ya 

I'm dying to tell you something I think you'll find quite comical but I have to do it in a PM...lol I know what you mean about not being able to buy stuff, we're saving for a house now ourselves. Something with a basement and lots of privacy, if ya know what I'm saying


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 2, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha yeah, he and his buddies did some funny shit too That's too bad on your crosses bro, maybe those that did germ will do better on the seeds next time.
> Got my fingers crossed for ya
> 
> I'm dying to tell you something I think you'll find quite comical but I have to do it in a PM...lol I know what you mean about not being able to buy stuff, we're saving for a house now ourselves. Something with a basement and lots of privacy, if ya know what I'm saying


Yea, I didn't get proper pollen till late, but I still have some so I'll just use it early this time, maybe on both. 

Feel free to PM me whenever you need, I'll get to it when I can. I'm on right now at the very least. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 2, 2015)

Aurora Indica


Pineapple Express


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 3, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Aurora Indica
> View attachment 3343902
> 
> Pineapple Express View attachment 3343903


Nice lift off! nice bro, hope to see more pics as they grow up. How's your grandmother doing?

I'll be so happy once we are growing, its long overdue. I'm loving it here where I am now, the company is awesome and life is much less stressful here. Nobody to bitch and moan and groan at me about anything, when I left my family and friends back in ga burned me up the first week I was here worrying over me. Now they only call if they want something. I definitely made the right move. Time to take care of me for a while, I'm still close enough I can go back and see everybody but far enough they can't show up to borrow money or take advantage of me.

Have tons to do today so keeping it short, making my move official with the state today. I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 9, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Nice lift off! nice bro, hope to see more pics as they grow up. How's your grandmother doing?
> 
> I'll be so happy once we are growing, its long overdue. I'm loving it here where I am now, the company is awesome and life is much less stressful here. Nobody to bitch and moan and groan at me about anything, when I left my family and friends back in ga burned me up the first week I was here worrying over me. Now they only call if they want something. I definitely made the right move. Time to take care of me for a while, I'm still close enough I can go back and see everybody but far enough they can't show up to borrow money or take advantage of me.
> 
> Have tons to do today so keeping it short, making my move official with the state today. I'm nervous but excited!


She is doing better for the moment, she has 25 ulcers and she's old and chooses to live in a stressful environment. Nothing we can do, its just a matter of time at this point.

Yeah, you need to get you a journal going as I'm curious to see what you can do. 
Just cause
Pineapple Express Aurora Indica 

I also turned down that job. Working 3rd shift with "Tech" supervisors needing assistance checking their spam folder for my email, re-scheduling the interview, not getting a direct answer on the actual job was told (jack of all trades).....Ummm, dude, I'm an IT guy, I got out of industrial to do what I love. Not really worth my time and I'm already employed making good money and it wasn't for much more, but I would have to deal with idiots and I have a major issue with idiots in positions of authority.

So as it turns out the hair follicle test was the least of my worries cause those dudes have no clue what they are doing.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you think you will have some plants growing?​


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 9, 2015)

Once these plants start producing buds I'll make an actual journal for the progress.

I made a mix of MG African Violet and FF Happy frog.. Like 80/20.


----------



## tekdc911 (Feb 10, 2015)

So anyway my oldlady brought this gotti / razers edge puppy home ...... i had been leaving my door open to take advantage of the lower temps ............
had 10 photo's and 10 auto's from seedling to vegling stages + 20 straight neck squash plants and 20 plus tomato plants all 10" atleast and this dog ate everything green and a whole 5" pot of soil rootball and all so im starting from 0 so i plan to start over with photo's and do a few outdoors and a few auto's and then get my room kicking again on 24/0 and run some auto's full term then flip to 12/12


----------



## tekdc911 (Feb 10, 2015)

and just a side note ....... all bull shit aside ... this dog shit perlite for a week >.>


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 11, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> She is doing better for the moment, she has 25 ulcers and she's old and chooses to live in a stressful environment. Nothing we can do, its just a matter of time at this point.
> 
> Yeah, you need to get you a journal going as I'm curious to see what you can do.
> Just cause
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that man..I will keep her in my prayers.

I will definitely keep a journal once we start. Doubtful I will post "all" of what we do but most certainly some of it. We have some kinks to work out but it won't be too much longer, couple months at most. He was supposed to leave for a job yesterday but it got pushed up to the end of March, if at all (thankfully!) so that's the only thing really holding us back.

Glad you got things figured out. Sounds like you made a wise decision, like the saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it.

I've got to groom and take pics of puppies today plus I have a phone appointment later. Seems like my moving out of state didn't stop some of my customers from still calling for my services! Boy am I glad for that, its great supplemental income if nothing else. Its nice to be working again and making $75-100 an hour from home


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 25, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> So anyway my oldlady brought this gotti / razers edge puppy home ...... i had been leaving my door open to take advantage of the lower temps ............
> had 10 photo's and 10 auto's from seedling to vegling stages + 20 straight neck squash plants and 20 plus tomato plants all 10" atleast and this dog ate everything green and a whole 5" pot of soil rootball and all so im starting from 0 so i plan to start over with photo's and do a few outdoors and a few auto's and then get my room kicking again on 24/0 and run some auto's full term then flip to 12/12


LoL, I'd be pissed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope everyone is doing well.
Here are my plants so far. I think they are like three weeks from sprout and have been flowering for 3 days.

Aurora Indica



Pineapple Express. 

AI is short and bushy while the PE has stretch, but it is normal for this strain as that main stalk turns into one hell of a cola same as with the AI. These two are going to be growing natural, I'm not topping them or anything. I have limited time to spend with them as is. So far I water every two days. I could go longer, but, eh.


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 25, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Here are my plants so far. I think they are like three weeks from sprout and have been flowering for 3 days.
> 
> Aurora Indica
> ...


dammit man!!! Those girls sure seem to love that soil! I've thought of using the AV soil before but never considered what to cut it with. Good call bro  They are huge! three damn weeks..they were just sprouts last time you posted and now they are flowering?

Amazing growth, color me impressed!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 25, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> dammit man!!! Those girls sure seem to love that soil! I've thought of using the AV soil before but never considered what to cut it with. Good call bro  They are huge! three damn weeks..they were just sprouts last time you posted and now they are flowering?
> 
> Amazing growth, color me impressed!


Thanks Rosey, there is only one problem. The plants have a bit of necrotic spotting due to what appears to be (K)Potassium and (Ca)Calcuim. The (Ca) is more than likely because of the mix I did which could be making the soil more acidic, (However) I did water a couple times with water I know is a little high like around the 7.4 range when I usually water with 6.8 or a couple points lower. 

Not worried about it right now, but if it continues I'll attempt to solve the issue. 

But yea, they started flowering (both of them) at right around 3 weeks on 12/12 from seed so they matured in three weeks. The AI has around an 8.5 week flower time while the PE is right around the same so they should be ready for chop by my anniversary (may 1st). 

Hey rosey, are you any good at statistics/probabilities? I'm tired of doing it. LoL 
Good thing the class ends March 5th. (I accidentally took a speed course.)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 25, 2015)

Some advise on the AF soil; If you ever use it, keep a close eye for fungus gnats. If there are eggs within the soil they will hatch shortly after watering. That is my main issue with MG soil, otherwise its great for cannabis and keeps from having to add extra nutrients. I never flush my stuff either as I think its a waste of time and most time I have ever used MG soil and burned some cured bud the ash is always bright white, so no need to flush IMO.


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 27, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks Rosey, there is only one problem. The plants have a bit of necrotic spotting due to what appears to be (K)Potassium and (Ca)Calcuim. The (Ca) is more than likely because of the mix I did which could be making the soil more acidic, (However) I did water a couple times with water I know is a little high like around the 7.4 range when I usually water with 6.8 or a couple points lower.
> 
> Not worried about it right now, but if it continues I'll attempt to solve the issue.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, send me something you're working on and I'll tell you? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Some advise on the AF soil; If you ever use it, keep a close eye for fungus gnats. If there are eggs within the soil they will hatch shortly after watering. That is my main issue with MG soil, otherwise its great for cannabis and keeps from having to add extra nutrients. I never flush my stuff either as I think its a waste of time and most time I have ever used MG soil and burned some cured bud the ash is always bright white, so no need to flush IMO.


I'm going to give you some advice that Cat gave me..during flower all you need is cal/mag and potassium. The flowers need potassium and calcium (mostly potassium) more than anything for good bud production, the veg period needs some nitrogen the first couple of weeks. After that the plant has all the nitrogen it can use and then some, so flushing isn't even necessary and you won't have that harsh burn when you smoke it.

I'm headed to GA today, memorial is tomorrow. Got to finish cleaning the house before I go, my ride will be here in a few hours. Not looking forward to going at all, the only thing I am excited about is seeing my grandbabies. That's gonna be epic..


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 27, 2015)

Phosphorus is the P in NPK. here is a good description:

http://www.growweedeasy.com/phosphorus-deficiency-cannabis


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 2, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> I'm not sure, send me something you're working on and I'll tell you?
> 
> I'm going to give you some advice that Cat gave me..during flower all you need is cal/mag and potassium. The flowers need potassium and calcium (mostly potassium) more than anything for good bud production, the veg period needs some nitrogen the first couple of weeks. After that the plant has all the nitrogen it can use and then some, so flushing isn't even necessary and you won't have that harsh burn when you smoke it.
> 
> I'm headed to GA today, memorial is tomorrow. Got to finish cleaning the house before I go, my ride will be here in a few hours. Not looking forward to going at all, the only thing I am excited about is seeing my grandbabies. That's gonna be epic..


Thanks, but I'm actually about to be done with the class. I take my final Wednesday.  Should make a C. 

Also, when I run with MG soil it's usually for a 12/12 FS so I can be sure to use the nutes, just some plants don't like it much. The problem has pretty much corrected itself. It affected a couple of bottom fan leaves but nothing else. 

Oh, guess what happened? One of my sisters wasn't going down to see my grandmother so I convinced her that she should and the next day while she is there my mom has a seizure. WTF! She's fine, but this is just getting stupid. This is an awesome way to bring in ones birthday aye?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Phosphorus is the P in NPK. here is a good description:
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/phosphorus-deficiency-cannabis


Thanks for the info, cept, that wasn't the problem.  Its good now.

Aurora Indica


Pineapple Express


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 3, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks, but I'm actually about to be done with the class. I take my final Wednesday.  Should make a C.
> 
> Also, when I run with MG soil it's usually for a 12/12 FS so I can be sure to use the nutes, just some plants don't like it much. The problem has pretty much corrected itself. It affected a couple of bottom fan leaves but nothing else.
> 
> Oh, guess what happened? One of my sisters wasn't going down to see my grandmother so I convinced her that she should and the next day while she is there my mom has a seizure. WTF! She's fine, but this is just getting stupid. This is an awesome way to bring in ones birthday aye?


Damn bro, sorry to hear about that. Glad your mom is ok, that is wonderful! There shouldn't be a reason to use many nutes with the MG, the AI looks really good, glad it worked itself out. Sorry it takes me a while to get back to you, I rarely get on after 5 pm much. Early mornings/afternoons are my RIU time now.

Good luck on your final, I'm sure you'll do better than you think  We're gonna have more puppies in the next 7 days, Ziggy has dropped teets and I felt a puppy move yesterday. She has turned into a real fat ass! god only knows how many little squirts are in there. I'm in for it..

Shit comes in three's they say..sounds like you got yours all out of the way. Hopefully your birthday will come to pass without further incident


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 3, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear about that. Glad your mom is ok, that is wonderful! There shouldn't be a reason to use many nutes with the MG, the AI looks really good, glad it worked itself out. Sorry it takes me a while to get back to you, I rarely get on after 5 pm much. Early mornings/afternoons are my RIU time now.
> 
> Good luck on your final, I'm sure you'll do better than you think  We're gonna have more puppies in the next 7 days, Ziggy has dropped teets and I felt a puppy move yesterday. She has turned into a real fat ass! god only knows how many little squirts are in there. I'm in for it..
> 
> Shit comes in three's they say..sounds like you got yours all out of the way. Hopefully your birthday will come to pass without further incident


Thanks rosey.
Also, don't worry about time it takes to get back to me, I know I have become hella busy with everything going on in my life and I know you are making some moves yourself  so no worries here. Hell, I'm lucky if I get here a couple times a month these days.

I'm killing some time before I have to get to work on my statistics class, which the professor is allowing us to raise our grades by redoing some homework assignments and tests. For my midterm the teacher forgot to set a password for it so I took it at home instead of proctored like I was supposed to. I think he may have caught on... 

Capoeira Turtles


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 3, 2015)

Using this spot as a reference of when I first hit the plants with pollen. (I'm pretty sure more is being pollinated than I want)
*3/3/2015*​

Pineapple Express 
* 
*
Aurora Indica*   *


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 4, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks rosey.
> Also, don't worry about time it takes to get back to me, I know I have become hella busy with everything going on in my life and I know you are making some moves yourself  so no worries here. Hell, I'm lucky if I get here a couple times a month these days.
> 
> I'm killing some time before I have to get to work on my statistics class, which the professor is allowing us to raise our grades by redoing some homework assignments and tests. For my midterm the teacher forgot to set a password for it so I took it at home instead of proctored like I was supposed to. I think he may have caught on...
> ...


No problem 

Yeah, I have been pretty busy and have made a lot of changes in my life recently. Living here has been really good for me, its about time I caught a break. I'll be going to work with Cat around the end of May, early June. Full benefits, full time, four 10 hour days a week with overtime. I am really thankful to be here and to have overcome everything that's been thrown at me this past couple of years. 

Good luck on your test today! I'm sure you'll do just fine. Keep me posted 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Using this spot as a reference of when I first hit the plants with pollen. (I'm pretty sure more is being pollinated than I want)
> *3/3/2015*​
> 
> Pineapple Express
> ...


Looking great! I'm looking forward to seeing that PE when she's done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> No problem
> 
> Yeah, I have been pretty busy and have made a lot of changes in my life recently. Living here has been really good for me, its about time I caught a break. I'll be going to work with Cat around the end of May, early June. Full benefits, full time, four 10 hour days a week with overtime. I am really thankful to be here and to have overcome everything that's been thrown at me this past couple of years.
> 
> ...


Happy Dance Time..
Passed my statistics class with a 91.4%
​


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2015)

Me and my statistics grade have something in common, were both high B's!. 
LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2015)

*ND8 HD Multi-Coated Lens
Just Cause*​


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 5, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Happy Dance Time..
> Passed my statistics class with a 91.4%
> View attachment 3364494​


Congrats! I knew you'd do better than a C


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 6, 2015)

So I'm not exactly sure how long it takes for the pollen to take, but it hasn't yet. Also, I'm germinating a purple dream to grow in a solo cup. LoL...


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 6, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So I'm not exactly sure how long it takes for the pollen to take, but it hasn't yet. Also, I'm germinating a purple dream to grow in a solo cup. LoL...


should be able to tell in 12 - 24 hours itll be obvious around day 2


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 7, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> should be able to tell in 12 - 24 hours itll be obvious around day 2


Well, then it didn't take. Not sure what I want to do. I should have stored it in the freezer but didn't. Maybe I'll just go in the tent and release it like fairy dust.


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 7, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, then it didn't take. Not sure what I want to do. I should have stored it in the freezer but didn't. Maybe I'll just go in the tent and release it like fairy dust.


when i finally get these people moved out my house .. im kickin shit back off ...... doubt it will be indoors though since my old ladies sister seems to be the spiteful kinda bitch and she's getting run off ..... honestly doubt she would turn me in but not taking the chance ........ so i have my closet full of veggies at the moment but she doesnt know any different ..... if i get kicked doored now ....... then the po po's just owe me a door


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 7, 2015)

the PD's have a very high chance to hermi just tossing that out there
..... like everyone that popped had to be chopped


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 7, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So I'm not exactly sure how long it takes for the pollen to take, but it hasn't yet. Also, I'm germinating a purple dream to grow in a solo cup. LoL...


you had a PD grow out fine last year, right? I'm interested to see how it does. Got a jam session going on here tonight, booze, guitars and singing. Looking forward to it, wish you could sit in! 


tekdc911 said:


> when i finally get these people moved out my house .. im kickin shit back off ...... doubt it will be indoors though since my old ladies sister seems to be the spiteful kinda bitch and she's getting run off ..... honestly doubt she would turn me in but not taking the chance ........ so i have my closet full of veggies at the moment but she doesnt know any different ..... if i get kicked doored now ....... then the po po's just owe me a door


I hear that brother! I had the same situation with my family, no way I was growing with them there. Well, I'm not there anymore and we are going to be growing before too long. Trying to decide whether or not to move before we start, landlord lives right next door and is pretty nosy.

Good to see you!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 7, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> the PD's have a very high chance to hermi just tossing that out there
> ..... like everyone that popped had to be chopped


yea, I know. Same was said about the purple monkey. It didn't herm on me that is where I got the pollen from actually. Wonder if me just growing them on 12/12 has anything to do with it? Either way, I'll keep an eye on it. 


roseypeach said:


> you had a PD grow out fine last year, right? I'm interested to see how it does. Got a jam session going on here tonight, booze, guitars and singing. Looking forward to it, wish you could sit in!
> 
> I hear that brother! I had the same situation with my family, no way I was growing with them there. Well, I'm not there anymore and we are going to be growing before too long. Trying to decide whether or not to move before we start, landlord lives right next door and is pretty nosy.
> 
> Good to see you!


I had a purple monkey. I've held onto some stuff. Oh wait, I wasnt supposed to say I had that, oops, sorry dank. Lol  the purple dream I was told not to mention to the creator so technically I still kept my word.


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 8, 2015)

i ran em 12/12 from seed hermi'd right after flower started ... even my shoreline and clones were fine so i dunno


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 8, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> y
> I hear that brother! I had the same situation with my family, no way I was growing with them there. Well, I'm not there anymore and we are going to be growing before too long. Trying to decide whether or not to move before we start, landlord lives right next door and is pretty nosy.
> 
> Good to see you!


good to hear from yall too ...... after my last seed run even with lower yields im just now breaking into the trim to hash out , still have a couple tail ends of jar's ... so im not really stressing it .... gonna take advantage of the 15 acres and try my hand at some outdoor


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> yea, I know. Same was said about the purple monkey. It didn't herm on me that is where I got the pollen from actually. Wonder if me just growing them on 12/12 has anything to do with it? Either way, I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> I had a purple monkey. I've held onto some stuff. Oh wait, I wasnt supposed to say I had that, oops, sorry dank. Lol  the purple dream I was told not to mention to the creator so technically I still kept my word.


That's what I was thinking. Definitely keep me posted!  Consider yourself one of the lucky few I guess..lol I don't think you have to worry about the creator much. I have it on good authority he is out of the game for good.



tekdc911 said:


> good to hear from yall too ...... after my last seed run even with lower yields im just now breaking into the trim to hash out , still have a couple tail ends of jar's ... so im not really stressing it .... gonna take advantage of the 15 acres and try my hand at some outdoor


Hell yeah, hope you have good luck with it. I doubt I'll grow outdoors again until we find a place with some acreage, we're talking about buying a farm. Its a good time to buy still, just have to find the right place first.


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> That's what I was thinking. Definitely keep me posted!  Consider yourself one of the lucky few I guess..lol I don't think you have to worry about the creator much. I have it on good authority he is out of the game for good.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, hope you have good luck with it. I doubt I'll grow outdoors again until we find a place with some acreage, we're talking about buying a farm. Its a good time to buy still, just have to find the right place first.


i got a new tractor for my birthday ^.^ well new to me 
its a 1949 ford 8n


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 9, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> i got a new tractor for my birthday ^.^ well new to me
> its a 1949 ford 8n


hot damn man, a belated happy birthday to you!! enjoy that new tractor!


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> hot damn man, a belated happy birthday to you!! enjoy that new tractor!


ty ty i love this little thing .... i have a bigger one but its not the same , this thing doesnt weigh nothing compared to my big ford and it pulls like crazy got some of the original fergeson implements with it too


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 9, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> ty ty i love this little thing .... i have a bigger one but its not the same , this thing doesnt weigh nothing compared to my big ford and it pulls like crazy got some of the original fergeson implements with it too


You are most welcome!  what Ferguson implements?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> i ran em 12/12 from seed hermi'd right after flower started ... even my shoreline and clones were fine so i dunno


Mine hasn't even sprouted yet. I'm still waiting for it to pop up out the cube but nothing yet. I also threw some of my crosses in some water, hopefully one will sprout. There are 4 in one cup.


roseypeach said:


> That's what I was thinking. Definitely keep me posted!  Consider yourself one of the lucky few I guess..lol I don't think you have to worry about the creator much. I have it on good authority he is out of the game for good.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, hope you have good luck with it. I doubt I'll grow outdoors again until we find a place with some acreage, we're talking about buying a farm. Its a good time to buy still, just have to find the right place first.





roseypeach said:


> hot damn man, a belated happy birthday to you!! enjoy that new tractor!


Yea and it was some damn fine smoke if I say so myself. I don't even know if this one I have is going to sprout or not, but if it does I'll sure see what happens and maybe my luck will continue. 


roseypeach said:


> You are most welcome!  what Ferguson implements?


It's the type of tractor he was speaking of in his earlier post.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2015)

Just went and picked up a zip of


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mine hasn't even sprouted yet. I'm still waiting for it to pop up out the cube but nothing yet. I also threw some of my crosses in some water, hopefully one will sprout. There are 4 in one cup.
> 
> Yea and it was some damn fine smoke if I say so myself. I don't even know if this one I have is going to sprout or not, but if it does I'll sure see what happens and maybe my luck will continue.
> It's the type of tractor he was speaking of in his earlier post.


Hopefully you'll get more than one, bet you do. That's one that I never did get to try, glad it was good for you!

Thanks for clearing that up, I've been trying to follow everybody, gets kinda hard with everything I have going on now. I'm hoping to have these puppies born tonight, its that time..oh and by the way...
















SirGreenThumb said:


> Just went and picked up a zip of
> View attachment 3368239


any idea what genetics?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> Hopefully you'll get more than one, bet you do. That's one that I never did get to try, glad it was good for you!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I've been trying to follow everybody, gets kinda hard with everything I have going on now. I'm hoping to have these puppies born tonight, its that time..oh and by the way...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!
My fiancee got me a holster for my Beretta PX4 and a PS4 game.
Yea, if I do I'll be growing all of them in solo cups with just the main cola. Oh, I started spraying the PE with CS for pollen to freeze.

I have no idea on the genetics, but it looks and smells good. Gets me nice and high as well.

Kinda funny, me and my lady took the week off together and we are gonna roll our asses off....Probably tomorrow. 
And now its time for a grape blunt.


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> You are most welcome!  what Ferguson implements?


middle buster/ potato plow , regular plow a cultivator and sub soiler , and a 5' brush hog but its not a fergy


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!!
> My fiancee got me a holster for my Beretta PX4 and a PS4 game.
> Yea, if I do I'll be growing all of them in solo cups with just the main cola. Oh, I started spraying the PE with CS for pollen to freeze.
> 
> ...


ive been playing dying light its fucking epic i love it


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

my beast mode pc almost cant run it


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

i had to install 64 bit windows since that is all it will run on minimum requirements are nuts 
*Minimum System Requirements*

*OS:* Windows 7 64-bit / Windows 8 64-bit / Windows 8.1 64-bit
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-2500 @3.3 GHz / AMD FX-8320 @3.5 GHz
*Memory:* 4 GB RAM DDR3
*Hard Drive:* 40 GB free space
*Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 / AMD Radeon HD 6870 (1GB VRAM)
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Sound:* DirectX compatible
*Additional Notes:* Laptop versions of graphics cards may work but are NOT officially supported.


*Recommended System Requirements*

*OS:* Windows 7 64-bit / Windows 8 64-bit / Windows 8.1 64-bit
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-4670K @3.4 GHz / AMD FX-8350 @4.0 GHz
*Memory:* 8 GB RAM DDR3
*Hard Drive:* 40 GB free space
*Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 / AMD Radeon R9 290 (2GB VRAM)
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Sound:* DirectX compatible
*Additional Notes:* Laptop versions of graphics cards may work but are NOT officially supported.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> ive been playing dying light its fucking epic i love it


I was kinda disappointed with it. I beat it complelty within a week. I have some stupid videos on my YouTube Channel of it. Lol I returned it and got almost full trade and got alien isolation. My fiancee got me The order 1886. I think that is a playstation exclusive though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2015)

Im higher than a cloud making beef stew...


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was kinda disappointed with it. I beat it complelty within a week. I have some stupid videos on my YouTube Channel of it. Lol I returned it and got almost full trade and got alien isolation. My fiancee got me The order 1886. I think that is a playstation exclusive though.


i guess i could return it to pirate bay for a full refund ^.^


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 10, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!!
> My fiancee got me a holster for my Beretta PX4 and a PS4 game.
> Yea, if I do I'll be growing all of them in solo cups with just the main cola. Oh, I started spraying the PE with CS for pollen to freeze.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like you had a good birthday! We got some pretty good loud, smoked on our new steamroller last night and enjoyed the hell out of it. Packing it again when he gets home from work, wanna see? 






tekdc911 said:


> middle buster/ potato plow , regular plow a cultivator and sub soiler , and a 5' brush hog but its not a fergy


Very nice! I would love to learn more about farm equipment, I had to help work on a tractor baler at the farm last year. Damn twine kept jamming about every three or four bales. We spent more time pulling straw out of the damn thing than getting real work done. Brand spanking new too.


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 10, 2015)

so i got a new one of those humidity temp thingies ...... its held at roughly 70 f 62% rh since yesterday 
seems about right ?


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 11, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> so i got a new one of those humidity temp thingies ...... its held at roughly 70 f 62% rh since yesterday
> seems about right ?


That's actually perfect bro!


----------



## tekdc911 (Mar 11, 2015)

roseypeach said:


> That's actually perfect bro!


my pepper and mater seedlings are happy only 12 out of 22 strawberry rootballs got green going but i think im just impatient 
12 cherry tomatoes , around 60 assorted peppers , and a butt load of strawberries and a handful of cucumbers , think its almost safe to plant em .... still think i should give it another week or so just to be safe


honestly i havent used a temp or humidity gauge in forever .... to be honest i bought it for my incubator and just wanted to see what the closet was doing


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 11, 2015)

tekdc911 said:


> my pepper and mater seedlings are happy only 12 out of 22 strawberry rootballs got green going but i think im just impatient
> 12 cherry tomatoes , around 60 assorted peppers , and a butt load of strawberries and a handful of cucumbers , think its almost safe to plant em .... still think i should give it another week or so just to be safe
> 
> 
> honestly i havent used a temp or humidity gauge in forever .... to be honest i bought it for my incubator and just wanted to see what the closet was doing


Sounds good man, we're gonna plant some tomatoes and peppers in containers since we have the dogs to consider. I'm excited to be able to grow fresh garden veggies again! Humidity should be between 40-80 percent, you are right in the middle on that


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry you all, I was rolling my face off the last few days. LoL
Got some updates on my plants, going to post them in the next post.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2015)

I have managed to get one of my crosses to germinate and sprout, she is now in the tent. There is one more of mine that will more than likely sprout as well so I should have 2 of my own crosses. Purple Monkey + Super Haze  This is going to be fun. 
Here it is


The Aurora Indica and Pineapple express are doing well (sort of). They both have cal/mag def so I had to go pick some up. Didn't know you couldn't get that stuff from home depot so I had to go to the hydro shop and that shit is expensive. 

Here they are currently. Look to the right on the PE and you can see where the deficiency is. So, don't mix the 2 soils without it. LoL Cal/mag that is. 


Don't remember which plant I took this of? I think it was the AA. 


PE cola


AA cola


Take care all.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2015)

Ready for a photo bomb? In my bright of ideas I decided to put some peat moss as a topper and that shit is very light and blasted my tent with little peat moss particles as you can see on top of the plants there is some brown specs, so if you were wondering that is what it is.

Also, I'm aware of the issue with my plants and am attempting to correct it, but as you can see the damage to the leaves aren't effecting the buds or production. Not sure how long exactly without looking but I'm guessing I'm at around 4.5 weeks flower.
       

The small plant in the solo cup is KASI, those who come here know which that is. I didn't post a pic of my seedling of my cross. she is stretched and the pic I took didn't turn out good so next time.

Very bottom pic is cherry tomato plants that my fiancee wanted me to get started for her.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2015)

KASI KNOT​


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey everyone my new journal link is here: http://rollitup.org/t/sirgreenthumbs-grows-and-random.864809/


----------

